# The Pokémon Statistics Project



## Autumn (Apr 8, 2014)

*The Pokémon Statistics Project*

Many of you have likely been wondering what the “pokémon move project” and progress listing in my signature ever since my return to TCoD is. I’ve described this in detail to #tcod a few times, but this is the official unveiling of my *Pokémon Statistics Project.*

*History*

I began this project on 16 October, four days after the release of Pokémon X and Pokémon Y. In playing and looking up some information about the Pokémon I was using – both old (Blastoise, Lucario) and new (Delphox, Vivillon, Aurorus, Gogoat) – I was reminded once more of facts I’d thought about in the past. Vague facts that every Pokémon fan “knows” but has likely never thought actively about. Facts like how Pokémon know more moves and can get a higher percentage of the 15/17/18 types in their damage-dealing movepool as generations go on. (Specifically damage-dealing: I don’t consider a Pikachu with Agility to _really_ know a Psychic move.)

That was when I decided to actually run the statistics and see what the truth was once and for all.

*Hypotheses*

I developed eight hypotheses prior to beginning documentation. They are as follows:

1) The average Pokémon learns more level-up moves with each successive generation.
2) The average Pokémon learns a higher percentage and a higher number of level-up moves that are damaging with each successive generation.
3) The average Pokémon learns a lower percentage and a higher number of level-up damaging moves that are STAB with each successive generation.
4) The average Pokémon learns a higher percentage and a higher number of level-up damaging moves that are not STAB with each successive generation.
5) The average Pokémon learns a higher percentage and a higher number of level-up damaging moves that are not STAB and also not Normal-type with each successive generation.
6) The average Pokémon has level-up moves with higher base power with each successive generation.
7) The average Pokémon learns its last level-up move at a later level with each successive generation.
8) The average Pokémon learns damaging moves of a higher percentage of types with each successive generation.

*Definitions*

_Generation_ – Only five of the six generations are used in this analysis, owing to the fact that there was not sixth-gen information for several Pokémon when I began the project. The five generations are defined: 1. Red, Blue, Yellow, Stadium; 2. Gold, Silver, Crystal; 3. Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, FireRed, LeafGreen, Colosseum, XD; 4. Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, SoulSilver; 5. Black, White, Black 2, White 2.

_Level-up move_ – A level-up move is defined as any move that a given Pokémon learns either at level 0 (default) or any numbered level from 1 to 100. Level-up moves are defined as any move that the given Pokémon learns by level: moves learned only by a pre-evolution do not count. Moves learned twice or more (as several evolved Pokémon tend to do) only count once. Finally, each level-up move is only considered in the generation(s) in which it is learned. For instance, Oddish can learn Solar Beam by level, but only in generation 1; thus, Solar Beam does not count toward information in any generation other than 1. When a Pokémon changes its level-up movepool in the middle of a generation (as several Pokémon did between Black & White and Black 2 & White 2), all moves learned by level in either set of games will be considered part of the generation, but no single move will be counted more than once.

_Damaging move_ – A damaging move is defined as any move that has either a number or an asterisk (indicating variable power) in the Base Power column of Veekun. Such moves’ only function is to inflict damage, hence why they are included while moves like Mirror Move and Metronome are excluded. Moves such as Toxic and Will-o-Wisp are additionally excluded, as they do not inflict direct damage, but rather a status condition that happens to inflict damage.

_STAB damaging move_ – A STAB damaging move is defined as any move whose type on Veekun matches the type of the Pokémon in question. Pokémon that are capable of changing types and have a distinctive “second form” when type is changed, such as Rotom and Meloetta, are written multiple times if STAB changes. Pokémon such as Kecleon and Castform are not considered to be type-changers since there are various methods to prevent type-changing and it is not an inherent function of their existence, only a function of the _ability_ they possess.

_Any other type damaging move_ – Moves are considered to be the type that the game considers them by default. Moves such as Hidden Power and Natural Gift have variable types, but the game considers them Normal by default. Additionally, the types of damaging moves are an important factor in the eighth hypothesis. To consider Hidden Power a variable type means that every Pokémon capable of learning TMs has the ability to learn all 17 types, which is not a reflection of the Pokémon’s ability to learn that type of move any more than, say, Bulbasaur’s ability to learn Sunny Day is a reflection of Bulbasaur’s ability to actively produce fire (which is also why only damaging moves are used in this hypothesis). Bite, Karate Chop, and Gust are all considered Normal-type moves in generation 1.

_Base power_ – The first step for discovering the average base power of each Pokémon was to make a list of all base powers of each level-up damage move the Pokémon learns. The only base powers included in this list, however, are ones with a defined number and not an asterisk in their column on Veekun. Because this is a generational analysis, each base power list considers the base powers at the time of that generation; thus, for every Pokémon that learns Tackle prior to generation 5, Tackle is given a base power of 35. Similarly, moves that change from a variable to a fixed power or vice versa are treated accordingly. Explosion and Self-Destruct are considered as 340 and 260 power in generation 1 and 500 and 400 power in generations 2-4.

_Last level-up move_ – The last level-up move is the last level at which a Pokémon learns a move by level, disregarding pre-evolutions. In instances such as the differences between Sinnoh-based and Johto-based generation 4 games and the two sets of generation 5 games where Pokémon learn different level-up movepools and possibly have a different final level, the higher of the two levels is the one used.

_Number of types of damaging moves the Pokémon can learn_ – This is the only hypothesis which considers something other than the level-up moves. In this, every way in which a Pokémon can learn a move in a given generation is considered: level-up moves, pre-evolution level up moves, tutor moves (including pre-evolution-exclusive tutor moves), egg moves and TM/HM moves. However, once more, this is restricted only to the initial generation in which a move is learned. For example, a large number of Pokémon can learn Mud-Slap via tutor in Emerald. However, starting with Black and White, Mud-Slap was no longer offered as a move via tutor. If the Pokémon cannot learn any damaging Ground-type moves through other means, it will be considered in generation 3 to have Ground as one of its potential damaging types, and in generation 5 to not have Ground as a potential damaging type. Once again, Hidden Power does not count toward damaging totals. Event moves do not count toward this total.

*Method*

I have three Microsoft Word documents that contain information pertaining to this project. The first contains eight headings, colored so I can find them easier: “Level Up Moves (average)”, “Level Up Damage Moves (average/percentage)”, “Level Up STAB Damage Moves (average/percentage of damage moves)”, “Level Up Non-STAB (average/percentage of damage moves)”, “Level Up non-Normal non-STAB Damage Moves (average/percentage)”, “Average Base Power of any given Pokémon’s Level Up Moves (average)”, “Level of Last Move (average)”, and “Types Learned Damaging Moves of (pure number)”. Each heading was split into five subheadings, one for each generation, and then for each Pokémon, a number or numbers was placed. Level-Up Moves contained the raw number of moves the Pokémon learned by level-up; Level Up Damage Moves contained the number of damage moves as a percentage of the total level moves; Level Up STAB Damage Moves contained the number of STAB damage moves as a percentage of total damage moves; Level Up Non-STAB contained the number of non-STAB damage moves as a percentage of total damage moves; Level Up non-Normal non-STAB Damage Moves contained the number of non-Normal and non-STAB damage moves as a percentage of total damage moves; Average Base Power contained a list of level up moves with a damage listed as a number, formatted 10,20,30,40,50; Level of Last Move contained one number, the level of the last move the Pokémon learns a move; and Types Learned Damaging Moves of contained a percentage of total types that the Pokémon learned damaging moves of, formatted “6/17 (Grass, Normal, Poison, Psychic, Ground, Bug)”.

The second document is a collection of damaging moves that had base power or type changed between generations, so that I could make sure I accurately represented these changes in the Base Power and type fields.

The third document is actually unnecessary, but I felt like doing it anyway. It’s a collection of: the average base power of every Pokémon, with the highest average base power of each Pokémon bolded; the levels of the last level-up move per Pokémon, with the highest level bolded; and a list in descending order of the types that are most commonly distributed between Pokémon.

The vast bulk of the time spent on this project was spent on writing down every Pokémon’s information in these sub-headings. Generation 1 Pokémon had to have each heading filled out a total of five of times, once for each generation, resulting in a ridiculous 40 bits of information for each generation 1 Pokémon. I expedited the process by going through each of the 649 Pokémon one at a time – I’d write down Bulbasaur’s information for all eight headings and all five generations, then move on to Ivysaur, etc. For generation 1, I decided to work at a pace of 6 Pokémon/day, sometimes more – I would never stop the day’s work in the middle of an evolution line. Generation 2 was 7/day, generation 3 was 8/day, generation 4 was 10/day, and generation 5 was 12/day – except I did about 100 generation 5 Pokémon on the final day of the project, as I was getting antsy.

My next task was to fact-check every base power listed. I didn’t trust my memory to keep me straight on which moves had different base powers when, and I didn’t want to consult the Veekun pages on moves every three minutes. That’s where my second document comes in: it was a list of every damaging move that changes type or base power at any point. Veekun updated to have generation 6 move information somewhere in the middle of Johto, so that’s when I took the document and added generation 6 changes, bolded, so that I’d be able to remember to ignore the written base power on Veekun for those moves. The base power fact-checking revealed things like that I’d thought Astonish was originally 20 base power – just like Smog and Lick – and completely forgotten some other moves along the way.

After completing this check, it was time to start the basic maths phase. I haven’t written down when I started the maths phase, but I worked on it four days a week for at least a month, maybe two. This consisted of me adding up the numbers in each generation so that I could take an average for the calculations phase. I did the majority of additions by hand, because I didn’t trust myself to add hundreds of numbers into a calculator and not forget where I was, especially considering I often worked on this in class and thus had to multitask. Additionally, for base powers, I had to do two sets of calculations: one to find the average of each individual Pokémon’s base powers (which I did use a calculator for), and one to add the base power averages together to find the total for the average of the base powers.

Afterward, it was finally time to start the statistical calculations. I went back to the document with all the statistics and thought about how I was going to present the numbers. The headings I originally put down reflected the way that the numbers were going to be presented, and thus affect their presentation here.

Calculations:
Average number of level-up moves learned per Pokémon
Gen 1 – 6.563
Gen 2 – 8.203
Gen 3 – 9.758
Gen 4 – 12.725
Gen 5 – 13.527
Average number of level-up damage moves learned per Pokémon, as an integer
Gen 1 – 3.974
Gen 2 – 4.717
Gen 3 – 5.185
Gen 4 – 7.783
Gen 5 – 9.555
Average number of level-up damage moves learned per Pokémon, as a percentage of total moves learned
Gen 1 – 60.55%
Gen 2 – 57.5%
Gen 3 – 53.14%
Gen 4 – 61.16%
Gen 5 – 70.64%
Average number of level-up damaging, STAB moves learned per Pokémon, as an integer
Gen 1 – 2.04
Gen 2 – 2.386
Gen 3 – 2.761
Gen 4 – 4.099
Gen 5 – 4.801
Average number of level-up damaging, STAB moves learned per Pokémon, as a percentage of total damaging moves learned
Gen 1 – 51.33%
Gen 2 – 50.58%
Gen 3 – 53.25%
Gen 4 – 52.66%
Gen 5 – 50.25%
Average number of level-up damaging, non-STAB moves learned per Pokémon, as an integer
Gen 1 – 1.954
Gen 2 – 2.243
Gen 3 – 2.617
Gen 4 – 3.702
Gen 5 – 3.937
Average number of level-up damaging, non-STAB moves learned per Pokémon, as a percentage of total damaging moves
Gen 1 – 49.17%
Gen 2 – 47.55%
Gen 3 – 50.47%
Gen 4 – 47.57%
Gen 5 – 41.2%
Average number of level-up damaging, non-STAB, non-Normal moves learned per Pokémon, as an integer
Gen 1 – 0.278
Gen 2 – 0.685
Gen 3 – 1.021
Gen 4 – 1.897
Gen 5 – 1.964
Average number of level-up damaging, non-STAB, non-Normal moves learned per Pokémon, as a percentage of total damaging moves learned
Gen 1 – 0.09%
Gen 2 – 0.17%
Gen 3 – 19.69%
Gen 4 – 24.37%
Gen 5 – 20.55%
Average base power of each Pokémon (as an average of base powers of each level-up damaging moves)
Gen 1 – 57.08
Gen 2 – 58.86
Gen 3 – 60.42
Gen 4 – 64.56
Gen 5 – 65.38
Average level of the last level-up move that each Pokémon learns
Gen 1 – 43.38
Gen 2 – 47.72
Gen 3 – 49.85
Gen 4 – 57.56
Gen 5 – 55.45
Average number of types that each Pokémon learns damaging moves of
Gen 1 – 4.57/15
Gen 2 – 7.04/17
Gen 3 – 8.51/17
Gen 4 – 9.73/17
Gen 5 – 9.08/17

*Data*
Normally this would be the point where I calculate statistical significance and things like that. But I literally have no idea how to do that so I’ll note trends.

Average number of level-up moves per Pokémon: Increases in each successive generation
Average number of level-up damaging moves per Pokémon: Increases in each successive generation
Average percentage of level-up damaging moves per Pokémon: Decreases to gen 3, increases to gen 5
Average number of level-up damaging, STAB moves learned per Pokémon: Increases number in each successive generation
Average percentage of level-up damaging, STAB moves learned per Pokémon: No change
Average number of level-up damaging, non-STAB moves learned per Pokémon: Increases in each successive generation
Average percentage of level-up damaging, non-STAB moves learned per Pokémon: No change
Average number of level-up damaging, non-STAB, non-Normal moves learned per Pokémon: Increases in each successive generation
Average percentage of level-up damaging, non-STAB, non-Normal moves learned per Pokémon: Increases in each successive generation; generation 5 seems to be an outlier
Average base power of each Pokémon: Increases in each successive generation
Average level of the last level-up move that each Pokémon learns: Increases in each successive generation; generation 5 seems to be an outlier
Average number of types that each Pokémon learns damaging moves of: Increases in each successive generation; generation 5 seems to be an outlier

*Hypotheses*

1)	The average Pokémon learns more level-up moves with each successive generation.
*Status:* True
13.527 > 12.725 > 9.758 > 8.203 > 65.65

2)	The average Pokémon learns a higher percentage and a higher number of level-up moves that are damaging with each successive generation.
*Status:* Part 2 is true; part 1 is false.
Part 2: 9.555 > 7.783 > 5.185 > 4.717 > 3.9714
Part 1: 70.64% > 61.16% > 53.14% < 57.5% < 60.55%

3)	The average Pokémon learns a lower percentage and a higher number of level-up damaging moves that are STAB with each successive generation.
*Status:* Part 2 is true; part 1 is false
Part 2: 4.801 > 4.099 > 2.761 > 2.386 > 2.04
Part 1: 50.25% < 52.66% < 53.25% > 50.58% < 51.33%

4)	The average Pokémon learns a higher percentage and a higher number of level-up damaging moves that are not STAB with each successive generation.
*Status:* Part 2 is true; part 1 is false
Part 2: 3.937 > 3.702 > 2.617 > 2.243 > 1.954
Part 1: 41.2% < 47.57% < 50.47% > 47.55% < 49.17%

5)	The average Pokémon learns a higher percentage and a higher number of level-up damaging moves that are not STAB and also not Normal-type with each successive generation.
*Status:* True
Part 1: 1.964 > 1.897 > 1.021 > 0.685 > 0.278
Part 2: 20.55% < 24.37% > 19.69% > 0.17% > 0.09%

6)	The average Pokémon has level-up moves with higher base power with each successive generation.
*Status:* True
65.38% > 64.56% > 60.42% > 58.86% > 57.08%

7)	The average Pokémon learns its last level-up move at a later level with each successive generation.
*Status:* True
55.45 < 57.46 > 49.86 > 47.72 > 43.38

8)	The average Pokémon learns damaging moves of a higher percentage of types with each successive generation.
*Status:* True
9.08 < 9.73 > 8.51 > 7.04 > 4.57



Spoiler: Comparisons file



Bulbasaur: 61.25 – 61.25 – 61.25 – 69.16 – *71.6*
Ivysaur: 61.25 – 61.25 – 61.25 – 75.83 – *78.3*
Venusaur: 61.25 – 61.25 – 61.25 – 77.88 – *78.3*
Charmander: 46.6 – 46.6 – 47.14 – 54.16 – *64.38*
Charmeleon: 46.6 – 46.6 – 47.14 – 54.16 – *64.38*
Charizard: 46.6 – 46.6 – 54.4 – 69.16 – *72.86*
Squirtle: *62.5* – 56.43 – 56.43 – 60.5 – 62.2
Wartortle: *62.5* – 56.43 – 56.43 – 60.5 – 62.2
Blastoise: 62.5 – 56.43 – 56.43 – 62.5 – *64*
Caterpie: 35 – 35 – 35 – 47.5 – *55*
Butterfree: 51.6 – 51.6 – 53.75 – *61 – 61*
Weedle: 15 – 15 – 15 – *37.5 – 37.5*
Beedrill: 18.5 – 22.8 – 22.8 – *34.86 – 34.86*
Pidgey: 38.3 – 43.75 – 43.75 – 48.3 – *60.71*
Pidgeotto: 38.3 – 43.75 – 43.75 – 48.3 – *60.71*
Pidgeot: 38.3 – 43.75 – 43.75 – 48.3 – *60.71*
Rattata: 51.6 – 48.75 – 48.75 – 65 – *66.6*
Raticate: 51.6 – 48.75 – 48.75 – 65 – *66.6*
Spearow: 43.3 – 42.5 – 46 – *46.6 – 46.6*
Fearow: 43.3 – 42.5 – 42.5 – 48.57 – *52.5*
Ekans: 32.5 – 32.5 – 32.5 – *52.5* – 50.71
Arbok: 32.5 – 32.5 – 32.5 – *59* – 57.27
Pikachu: 72.5 – *75 – 75* – 72.14 – 69.29
Raichu: 40 – *58.3 – 58.3 – 58.3 – 58.3*
Sandshrew: 40.6 – 40.6 – 36.3 – 30.8 – *44.36*
Sandslash: 40.6 – 40.6 – 36.3 – 35.3 – *46.92*
Nidoran F: 33 – 33 – 40.5 – *41.88* – 41.86
Nidorina: 33 – 33 – 40.5 – *41.88* – 41.86
Nidoqueen: 41 – 47.5 – 58 – 63.3 – *64.29*
Nidoran M: 32 – 32 – 32 – *40 – 40*
Nidorino: 32 – 32 – 32 – *40 – 40*
Nidoking: 47 – 47 – 58 – 63.3 – *68.57*
Clefairy: 27.5 – 27.5 – 51.6 – *53.75* – 53.3
Clefable: *15 – 15 – 15 – 15 – 15*
Vulpix: 47.5 – 47.5 – 47.5 – 62.86 – *67.27*
Ninetales: *40* – 31.6 – 31.6 – *40 – 40*
Jigglypuff: 60 – 58 – *63.3* – 62.86 – 62.5
Wigglytuff: *15 – 15 – 15 – 15 – 15*
Zubat: 38.3 – 46.6 – 45.83 – 50 – *51.6*
Golbat: 38.3 – 46.6 – 45.83 – 50 – *51.6*
Oddish: *62.5* – 43.3 – 43.3 – 50 – 59
Gloom: *62.5* – 43.3 – 43.3 – 50 - 59
Vileplume: 55 – 45 – 43.3 – 83.3 – *93.3*
Paras: 43.3 – 47.5 – 47.5 – *54* – 50.83
Parasect: 43.3 – 47.5 – 47.5 – *56.6* – 53.57
Venonat: 52 – 52 – 52 – *58.13 – 58.13*
Venomoth: 52 – 50 – 51.43 – 59.54 – *60.91*
Diglett: *77.5* – 67.5 – 51.3 – 63.8 – 63.5
Dugtrio: *77.5* – 70 – 50.38 – 61.6 – 63.08
Meowth: 35.6 – 48 – 46.86 – *49.8* – 47.8
Persian: 35.6 – 48 – 46.86 – *52.8* – 51.63
Psyduck: 57 – 56 – 57 – 58.29 – *59.71*
Golduck: 57 – 57 – 57 – 56 – *59.7*
Mankey: 49.6 – 58 – 59.4 – 63.1 – *69.75*
Primeape: 44.6 - 55.43 – 53 – 60.8 – *64.75*
Growlithe: 71.25 – 69 – 69 – 78.8 – *80.83*
Arcanine: 65 – *76.6* – 60 – 67.5 – 67.5
Poliwag: 56 – 56 – 56 – *58.3 – 58.3*
Poliwhirl: 56 – 56 – 56 – *58.3 – 58.3*
Poliwrath: 45 – 45 – 45 – *65* - 64
Kadabra: 68.3 – 71.25 – 71.25 – 71 – *75*
Alakazam: 68.3 – 71.25 – 71.25 – 71 – *75*
Machop: 60 – 70 – *76.6* – 74.29 – 72.5
Machoke: 60 – 70 – *76.6* – 74.29 – 72.5
Machamp: 60 – 70 – *76.6* – 74.29 – 72.5
Bellsprout: *45 – 45 – 45* – 40.83 – 40.83
Weepinbell: *45 – 45 – 45* – 40.83 – 40.83
Victreebel: 36.6 – 45 – 45 – *80* - 77
Tentacool: 40 – 44.16 – 44.16 – 50.63 – *54.09*
Tentacruel: 40 – 40 – 44.16 – 50.63 – *54.09*
Geodude: 157 – *185.83* – 157.5 – 151.1 – 94.09
Graveler: 157 – *185.83* – 157.5 – 151.1 – 94.09
Golem: 157 – *185.83* – 157.5 – 151.1 – 97.27
Ponyta: 52.5 – 60.83 – 61.25 – 70 – *74.09*
Rapidash: 52.5 – 54.29 – 56.1 – 70.83 – *72.88*
Slowpoke: 62.5 – 57 – 57 – 60.71 – *62.86*
Slowbro: 62.5 – 54.16 – 57 – 60.71 – *62.86*
Magnemite: 45 – 58.75 – 60 – 66.43 – *70*
Magneton: 45 – 63 – 64 – 68.13 – *70*
Farfetch’d: 40 – 40 – 31.6 – 48.3 – *53.21*
Doduo: *72* – 45 – 45.71 – 39.38 – 52.7
Dodrio: *72* – 45 – 45.71 – 46.6 - 58
Seel: *80 – 80* – 75 – 69 - 69
Dewgong: *80 – 80* – 75 – 69.54 – 69.54
Grimer: 52.5 – 65 – 65 – 66.6 – *70.71*
Muk: 52.5 – 65 – 65 – 66.6 – *70.71*
Shellder: 57.5 – 57.5 – 48 – 45 – *60.5*
Cloyster: 40 – 42.5 – 42.5 – 40 – *56.6*
Gastly: 60 – 60 – 66.6 – *68.3* – 65.71
Haunter: 60 – 60 – 65 – *67.14* - 65
Gengar: 60 – 60 – 65 – *67.14* - 65
Onix: 40 – 40 – 55 – 58.63 – *63.21*
Drowzee: 62 - 66.5 – 66 – 67.86 – *71.6*
Hypno: 62.5 – 66 – 66 – 65.63 – *71.6*
Krabby: 57.5 – 57.5 – 57 – *60.5 – 60.5*
Kingler: 57.5 – 57.5 – 55.83 – *60.5 – 60.5*
Voltorb: 173.75 – *205* – 181.6 – 162.86 – 100.71
Electrode: 173.75 – *205* – 181.6 – 162.86 – 100.71
Exeggcute: *67.5* – 61.6 – 58.75 – 55.83 - 65
Exeggutor: 40 – 57.5 – 57.5 – *81.43* – 81.25
Cubone: 59 – 51.43 – 60 – 60 – *64.4*
Marowak: 59 – 51.43 – 60 – 60 – *64.4*
Hitmonlee: 73 – 73 – 71.43 – 78.5 – *80*
Hitmonchan: 64.6 – 57.57 – 60.8 – 61.38 – *66.29*
Lickitung: *53.3* – 45 – 40 – 52.5 – 52.5
Koffing: 144 – *204 – 204* – 165.71 – 96.88
Weezing: 144 – *204 – 204* – 149.38 - 90
Rhyhorn: 58.75 – 67 – 68.57 – *72.5* – 71.81
Rhydon: 58.75 – 67 – 68.57 – *75.5* – 74.16
Chansey: 51.6 – 68.75 – 68.75 – 68.75 – *73*
Tangela: 32 – 33.3 – 33.3 – 44.4 – *47.5*
Kangaskhan: 49.6 – 49.6 – 48 – 60.3 – *61.18*
Horsea: 60 – 55 – 55 – *62.86 – 62.86*
Seadra: 60 – 55 – 55 – *62.86 – 62.86*
Goldeen: 48.75 – 48.75 – *63* – 62.5 – 62.5
Seaking: 48.75 – 48.75 – 63 – *65 – 65*
Staryu: *63.75* – 56.6 – 56.6 – 58.57 – 61.25
Starmie: 37.5 – *40 – 40 – 40 – 40*
Mr. Mime: 32.5 – 43.3 – *56 – 56 – 56*
Scyther: 48.3 – 50 – 43.3 – *53.08* – 52.31
Jynx: *63.57* – 56.43 – 56.43 – 57.2 – 57.5
Electabuzz: 68.75 – *78 – 78* – 71.25 – 71.25
Magmar: 57.5 – *70 – 70* – 63.13 – 64.5
Pinsir: 46.6 – 50 – 57 – *71.6* – 71.5
Tauros: 52.5 – 56.6 – 56.6 – 68.8 – *73.8*
Magikarp: 35 – 35 – 35 – 35 – *50*
Gyarados: 91.25 – 92 – 92 – 87.86 – *92.14*
Lapras: *85 – 85 – 85* – 72.14 – 72.14
Eevee: 56.25 – 56.25 – 56.25 – 73 – *80*
Vaporeon: 60 – 60 – 60 – *74.4 – 74.4*
Jolteon: 46.5 – 46.5 – 46.5 – 62.6 – *64.3*
Flareon: 40.63 – 43.57 – 43.57 – 61.5 – *65*
Porygon: 60 – 70 – 70 – 75.83 – *78.3*
Omanyte: *61.25* – 58 – 57.5 – 51.6 – 51.6
Omastar: *61.25* – 51.6 – 52.14 – 48.5 – 48.5
Kabuto: *62.5* – 40 – 43 – 42.5 – 42.5
Kabutops: *62.5* – 46 – 42.14 – 49.4 – 47.2
Aerodactyl: 83.75 – *84 – 84* – 83.3 – 81.54
Snorlax: *101.25* – 68.3 – 64.29 – 62.86 – 65.63
Articuno: *83.3* – 73.75 – 73.75 – 65.83 – 73.57
Zapdos: *80* – 68.75 – 64.29 – 67.86 – 74.38
Moltres: 63.3 – 70 – 75 – 78.4 – *84.5*
Dratini: 81.6 – 75 – 75 – *85* – 81.88
Dragonair: 81.6 – 75 – 75 – *85* – 81.88
Dragonite: 81.6 – 72.5 – 72.5 – 80.5 – *82.08*
Mewtwo: 66.6 – 70 – 70 – 73.3 – *80*
Mew: 70 – 67.5 – 67.5 – *72 – 72*
Chikorita: 73.75 – 73.75 – 71 – *74*
Bayleef: 73.75 – 73.75 – 71 – *74*
Meganium: 73.75 – 73.75 – 74.16 – *81.6*
Cyndaquil: 55 – 55 – 71 – *72.92*
Quilava: 55 – 55 – 71 – *72.92*
Typhlosion: 55 – 55 – 71 – *72.92*
Totodile: 58.3 – 58.3 – 72.27 – *74.58*
Croconaw: 58.3 – 58.3 – 72.27 – *74.58*
Feraligatr: 58.3 – 58.3 – 72.27 – *74.58*
Sentret: 43.25 – 44.5 – *58 – 58*
Furret: 44.5 – 44.5 – *58 – 58*
Hoothoot: 62 – 62 – 66.1 – *69.09*
Noctowl: 62 – 62 – 73.5 – *75*
Ledyba: 58.25 – 58.25 – 60.43 – *62.57*
Ledian: 58.25 – 58.25 – 60.43 – *62.57*
Spinarak: 30.6 – 30.6 – 40.7 – *43.7*
Ariados: 30.6 – 30.6 – 42.7 – *45.18*
Crobat: 46.6 – 45.83 – 52.5 – *53.5*
Chinchou: 67 – 67 – *69.38 – 69.38*
Lanturn: 67 – 67 – *69.38 – 69.38*
Pichu: *40 – 40 – 40 – 40*
Cleffa: 40 – *50 – 50 – 50*
Igglybuff: *40 – 40 – 40 – 40*
Togepi: *120* – 90 – 106.6 – 106.6
Togetic: *120* – 80 – 95 - 95
Natu: *68.3 – 68.3* – 66.3 - 61
Xatu: *68.3 – 68.3* – 66.3 - 61
Mareep: 65 – 65 – 70 – *75.63*
Flaaffy: 65 – 65 – 70 – *75*
Ampharos: 67.5 – 67.5 – 71.25 – *75*
Bellossom: 70 – 67.5 – *82.5 – 82.5*
Marill: 58 – 68.3 – 71.43 – *72.27*
Azumarill: 58 – 68.3 – 71.43 – *72.7*
Sudowoodo: 63 – 77 – 81.6 – *83.18*
Politoed: 27.5 – 27.5 – *63.75 – 63.75*
Hoppip: 37.5 – 37.5 – 50 – *64.29*
Skiploom: 37.5 – 37.5 – 50 – *64.29*
Jumpluff: 37.5 – 37.5 – 50 – *64.29*
Aipom: 39.3 – 37 – *55.83* – 53.83
Sunkern: 40 – 40 – 51 – *72.88*
Sunflora: 61 – 52.5 – 64.38 – *75.5*
Yanma: 48.75 – 46.25 – 57.7 – *63.8*
Wooper: *73.3* – 68.75 – 72.5 – 72.5
Quagsire: *73.3* – 68.75 – 72.5 – 72.5
Espeon: 56.6 – 56.6 – 70.63 – *74.38*
Umbreon: 43.75 – 43.75 – 60.83 – *63.3*
Murkrow: 45 – 41.25 – 50.71 – *56.25*
Slowking: 57 – 57 – 61.88 – *63.75*
Misdreavus: *65* – 47.5 – 59 – 57.5
Girafarig: 59 – 54.16 – 58 – *59.5*
Pineco: *194.16 – 194.16* – 159.38 - 105
Forretress: *194.16* – 180.71 – 146 – 102.5
Dunsparce: 50 – 45 – 53.3 – *65*
Gligar: 46.25 – 46.25 – 45.63 – *51.5*
Steelix: 46.6 – 62.2 – 64.64 – *66.17*
Snubbull: 45 – 50.83 – 56.36 – *57.72*
Granbull: 45 – 50.83 – 56.36 – *62.92*
Qwilfish: 52.3 – 53.43 – 58.09 – *59.45*
Scizor: 48 – 41.6 – *52.69* – 51.92
Shuckle: 12.5 – 12.5 – 28.3 – *51.92*
Heracross: 65 – 66.6 – *70* – 69.54
Sneasel: 41.14 – 42.88 – 42.5 – *46.63*
Teddiursa: 48.29 – 48.29 – 47.25 – *53.5*
Ursaring: 48.29 – 48.29 – 53.1 – *58.6*
Slugma: 60.83 – 60.83 – 66.1 – *66.5*
Magcargo: 60.83 – 60.83 – 66.1 – *66.5*
Swinub: 63.75 – *71.25* – 62.7 – 64.4
Piloswine: *66 – 66* – 60.45 – 65.42
Corsola: 40 – 37.5 – 48.13 – *80*
Remoraid: *80 – 80* – 69.4 - 75
Octillery: *79.29* – 69.38 – 65.42 – 70.77
Mantine: 54 – 55 – 62.92 – *66.15*
Skarmory: 45 – 47 – *55.5* – 53.3
Houndour: 59.16 – 59.16 – 53.75 – *68.3*
Houndoom: 59.16 – 59.16 – 55 – *68*
Kingdra: 55 – 55 – *62.86 – 62.86*
Phanpy: 61.25 – 68.75 – 82.5 – *85*
Donphan: 46 – 46 – *60 – 60*
Porygon2: 70 – 70 – 86.43 – *88.57*
Stantler: 63.3 – 55 – 60 – *69.16*
Tyrogue: 35 – 35 – 37.5 – *45*
Hitmontop: 34 – 38.3 – 50 – *47.5*
Smoochum: *60 – 60 – 60 – 60*
Elekid: *78 – 78* – 71.25 – 71.25
Magby: *70 – 70* – 63.13 – 64.5
Miltank: 53.75 – 53.75 – 59.16 – *61.6*
Blissey: 68.75 – 68.75 – 68.75 – *73*
Raikou: 67.5 – 67.5 – *70 – 70*
Entei: 65.83 – 65.83 – 77 – *79*
Suicune: 65 – 70 – *76.88 – 76.88*
Larvitar: *92.5 – 92.5* – 87.2 – 88.5
Pupitar: *92.5 – 92.5* – 87.2 – 88.5
Tyranitar: *92.5 – 92.5* – 81.6 – 87.86
Lugia: 80 – 76.6 – 80.91 – *87.7*
Ho-oh: 80 – 76.6 – 82.72 – *90*
Celebi: 63.3 – 63.3 – 78 – *82*
Treecko: 46.6 – 50 – *52.88*
Grovyle: 42.5 – 55.5 – *56.6*
Sceptile: 42.5 – *64 – 64*
Torchic: 47.88 – 47.88 – *50.71*
Combusken: 48.57 – *57.5 – 57.5*
Blaziken: 55.5 – 67.27 – *72.5*
Mudkip: 53.3 – 53.3 – *59.16*
Marshtomp: 62.14 – 62.5 – *64.38*
Swampert: 62.14 – 66.6 – *68.3*
Poochyena: 61 – 65.83 – *68.3*
Mightyena: 61 – 59.16 – *61.6*
Zigzagoon: 39.75 – 39.75 – *48.5*
Linoone: 46.6 – 46.6 – *53.6*
Wurmple: 25 – 36.6 – *41.6*
Beautifly: 44 – 51.6 – *54.16*
Dustox: 53.75 – *61 – 61*
Lotad: 30 – *52.5 – 52.5*
Lombre: 45.43 – 52.88 – *57.88*
Ludicolo: 25 – *35 – 35*
Seedot: *500 – 500* - 250
Nuzleaf: 59.16 – *71* – 59.16
Shiftry: 40 – *85* – 80
Taillow: 48.75 – *54 – 54*
Swellow: 48.75 – *55 – 55*
Wingull: 45 – 53.57 – *61.1*
Pelipper: 73.3 – 66 – *73.57*
Ralts: *80* – 76 - 70
Kirlia: *76 – 76* - 70
Gardevoir: *78* – 76 - 70
Surskit: *41.6 – 41.6 – 41.6*
Masquerain: 40 – *55 – 55*
Shroomish: 45 – 50.83 – *55.83*
Breloom: 55.71 – 58.8 – *60.5*
Slakoth: 46.6 – 46.6 – *57.5*
Vigoroth: 65.5 – 65.6 – *73*
Slaking: 46.6 – 60 – *66*
Nincada: 35.43 – *38.29 – 38.29*
Ninjask: 31.6 – 42.57 – *44*
Shedinja: *39.6 – 39.6 – 39.6*
Whismur: 55 – 55 – *64.16*
Loudred: 55 – 55.83 – *63.57*
Exploud: 70.83 – 69.09 – *72.5*
Makuhita: 40 – 53.3 – *55*
Hariyama: 40 – 54.5 – *56*
Azurill: 46.6 – 46.6 – *58*
Nosepass: 65 – *77.5* – 72.5
Skitty: 54 – 52.86 – *57.86*
Delcatty: 15 – *27.5 – 27.5*
Sableye: 41.14 – 50.6 – *53.58*
Mawile: 57 – *63.57 – 63.57*
Aron: 69.29 – 70.63 – *72.5*
Lairon: 69.29 – 70.63 – *72.5*
Aggron: 69.29 – 70.63 – *72.5*
Meditite: 67.5 – *72.5* - 65
Medicham: *72* – 69.29 – 69.29
Electrike: 64 – 66.43 – *71.25*
Manectric: 64 – 66.25 – *70.5*
Plusle: 75 – *85 – 85*
Minun: *75* – 71.25 – 71.25
Volbeat: 67.5 – 73.3 – *75.83*
Illumise: 38.3 – 57 – *64*
Roselia: 44.16 – 47.5 – *55*
Gulpin: 65 – *78.75* - 71
Swalot: 70 – *80* – 73.3
Carvanha: *62.5* – 57.86 – 57.86
Sharpedo: *66* – 60.5 – 58.5
Wailmer: 63.57 – 67.5 – *69.5*
Wailord: 63.57 – 67.5 – *69.5*
Numel: 80 – 81.25 – *81.6*
Camerupt: 81.6 – 82.5 – *83.5*
Torkoal: 59.16 – 56.88 – *63.8*
Spoink: *70* – 68.57 – 68.75
Grumpig: *70* – 68.57 – 68.75
Spinda: 70 – 71.25 – *81.88*
Trapinch: 70.83 – *76.1* – 73.85
Vibrava: 70.83 – *71.25* – 68.75
Flygon: 70.83 – *73* – 69
Cacnea: 33.8 – *42.71 – 42.71*
Cacturne: 38.16 – *44.88 – 44.88*
Swablu: 42.5 – 52 – *53.3*
Altaria: 61.6 – *65* – 64.4
Zangoose: 45 – 57.2 – *58.5*
Seviper: 45.83 – 53.13 – *54.4*
Lunatone: *134.16 – 134.16* – 95.63
Solrock: *120.71 – 120.71* – 91.1
Barboach: 56 – 61.88 – *64.38*
Whiscash: 56 – 63.8 – *66.1*
Corphish: 55 – *57.14 – 57.14*
Crawdaunt: 55 – *57.5 – 57.5*
Baltoy: *145.63* – 139.4 – 88.5
Claydol: *146.1* – 140.5 – 94.09
Lileep: 35 – *44 – 44*
Cradily: 35 – *44 – 44*
Anorith: 42.14 – 50 – *51.1*
Armaldo: 42.14 – 50 – *51.1*
Feebas: 35 – 35 – *50*
Milotic: 55 – *60.83 – 60.83*
Castform: 41 – 41 – *72.2*
Kecleon: *48.8* – 47 – 47.2
Shuppet: 53.3 – *56* - 55
Banette: 53.3 – *56* - 55
Duskull: 50 – 48 – *51.6*
Dusclops: 45 – 54 – *55.45*
Tropius: 70.83 – *80* – 78.3
Chimecho: 63.57 – 62.14 – *68.13*
Absol: 61.6 – *61.81 – 61.81*
Snorunt: *74.29* – 66.25 – 66.25
Glalie: *74.29* – 73.13 – 73.13
Spheal: *60 – 60 – 60*
Sealeo: *60 – 60 – 60*
Walrein: 60 – *62.7 – 62.7*
Clamperl: 30 – 30 – *36.6*
Huntail: 67 – 70.5 – *72.7*
Gorebyss: 67 – 72.14 – *75*
Relicanth: 73.57 – 82.7 – *84.4*
Luvdisc: 55 – 56.25 – *72*
Bagon: 66.25 – *67.7 – 67.7*
Shelgon: 66.25 – *67.7 – 67.7*
Salamence: 68.8 – *69.16* – 68.46
Beldum: *90 – 90 – 90*
Metang: *81.43* – 76.6 – 76.6
Metagross: *81.43* – 79 - 79
Regirock: *163.3* – 131.5 – 106.5
Regice: *164.16* – 131.5 – 106.5
Registeel: *163.3* – 125 – 102.5
Latias: 73.3 – *78 – 78*
Latios: 73.3 – *78 – 78*
Kyogre: *98.57* – 87.5 – 97.2
Groudon: 96.43 – 94.5 – *97.2*
Rayquaza: 83.75 – 86.81 – *87.5*
Jirachi: 86.6 – 92.5 – *97.5*
Deoxys (Normal): 75.83 – *76.43 – 76.43*
Deoxys (Attack): 93.57 – *94.38 – 94.38*
Deoxys (Defense): 66.25 – *69 – 69*
Deoxys (Speed): 63.57 – *65.63 – 65.63*
Turtwig: 65.63 – *65*
Grotle: 61.25 – *65*
Torterra: 71 – *74*
Chimchar: 48.29 – *51.63*
Monferno: *55.8 – 55.8*
Infernape: *56.3* – 55.8
Piplup: 50.5 – *52.7*
Prinplup: 50 – *53.5*
Empoleon: 49.09 – *52.27*
Starly: 67.5 – *70*
Staravia: 67.5 – *70*
Staraptor: 75 – *77.14*
Bidoof: 70.83 – *73.3*
Bibarel: 66.43 – *68.57*
Kricketot: *60* - 45
Kricketune: 56.6 – *58.3*
Shinx: 64.16 – *70*
Luxio: 64.16 – *70*
Luxray: 64.16 – *70*
Budew: *30 – 30*
Roserade: *41.25 – 41.25*
Cranidos: *77.14* – 76.25
Rampardos: *76.25 – 76.25*
Shieldon: 66.25 – *70*
Bastiodon: 66.25 – *70*
Burmy: 47.5 – *55*
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 70.71 – *72.86*
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 54.16 – *66.6*
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 63.57 – *65.71*
Mothim: 62.7 – *64.4*
Combee: 50 – *63.3*
Vespiquen: 44.13 – *48.6*
Pachirisu: 77 – *77.5*
Buizel: 45 – *58*
Floatzel: 51.1 – *60.42*
Cherubi: 76.25 – *80*
Cherrim: 79 – *88*
Shellos: *65 – 65*
Gastrodon: *65 – 65*
Ambipom: *53.83 – 53.83*
Drifloon: *110* – 71.25
Drifblim: *110* – 71.25
Buneary: 64 – *67*
Lopunny: 64 – *67*
Mismagius: *45 – 45*
Honchkrow: 56 – *62.5*
Glameow: *51.3 – 51.3*
Purugly: *52.16 – 52.16*
Chingling: 57 – *65*
Stunky: *124.6* - 74
Skuntank: *120.43 – 76.63
Bronzor: 59.16 – 65
Bronzong: 59.16 – 65
Bonsly: 73.57 – 73.57
Mime Jr.: 55 – 55
Happiny: 40 – 40
Chatot: 50 – 57.5
Spiritomb: 65.71 – 65.71
Gible: 67.14 – 72.14
Gabite: 67.14 – 68.13
Garchomp: 68.3 – 69
Munchlax: 62 – 65.83
Riolu: 50 – 43.3
Lucario: 68.5 – 66.5
Hippopotas: 72.5 – 76.88
Hippowdon: 70.45 – 73.63
Skorupi: 46.13 – 49.45
Drapion: 51.27 – 53.79
Croagunk: 54 – 55
Toxicroak: 54 – 55
Carnivine: 61.6 – 62.14
Finneon: 51.25 – 53.75
Lumineon: 51.25 – 53.75
Mantyke: 67.2 – 69.5
Snover: 71.6 – 71.6
Abomasnow: 72.14 – 72.14
Weavile: 52.3 – 52.3
Magnezone: 66.43 – 70
Lickilicky: 50 – 52.5
Rhyperior: 82.72 – 81.54
Tangrowth: 44.4 – 47.5
Electivire: 79.5 – 79.5
Magmortar: 73 – 72.5
Togekiss: 96.25 – 96.25
Yanmega: 59.16 – 62.08
Leafeon: 68.57 – 72.86
Glaceon: 69.38 – 71.25
Gliscor: 56.81 – 59.62
Mamoswine: 63 – 68.18
Porygon-Z: 86.43 – 88.57
Gallade: 63.3 - 58
Probopass: 78.75 – 73.5
Dusknoir: 54 – 55.45
Froslass: 57.86 – 57.86
Rotom (Normal): 53.3 – 58.57
Rotom (Heat): 65.71 – 68.75
Rotom (Wash): 62.86 – 66.25
Rotom (Frost): 62.86 – 66.25
Rotom (Fan): 56.43 – 60.63
Rotom (Mow): 65.71 – 68.75
Uxie: 67.5 – 72.5
Mesprit: 67.5 – 72.5
Azelf: 137.14 - 110
Dialga: 80 – 81.81
Palkia: 80.91 – 81.6
Heatran: 79 – 81
Regigigas: 79.09 – 72.7
Giratina: 74 – 71.81
Cresselia: 70.83 – 74.16
Phione: 48 – 52
Manaphy: 48 – 52
Darkrai: 63.3 – 68
Shaymin (Land): 86.6 – 86.6
Shaymin (Sky): 85.83 – 85.83
Arceus: 92.86 – 101.6

Bulbasaur: 48 – 46 – 46 – 37 - 37
Ivysaur: 54 – 56 – 56 – 44 - 44
Venusaur: 65 – 65 – 65 – 53 - 53
Charmander: 46 – 49 – 49 – 37 - 46
Charmeleon: 56 – 55 – 55 – 43 - 54
Charizard: 55 – 64 – 64 – 66 – 77
Squirtle: 42 – 47 – 47 – 40 - 40
Wartortle: 47 – 53 – 53 – 48 - 48
Blastoise: 52 – 68 – 68 – 60 - 60
Caterpie: 0 – 0 – 0 – 15 – 15
Metapod: 7 in all generations
Butterfree: 34 – 40 – 47 – 40 - 46
Weedle: 0 – 0 – 0 – 15 – 15
Kakuna: 7 in all generations
Beedrill: 35 – 40 – 45 – 40 - 40
Pidgey: 44 – 47 – 47 – 49 – 53
Pidgeotto: 49 – 55 – 52 – 57 – 62
Pidgeot: 54 – 61 – 62 – 62 – 68
Rattata: 34 – 34 – 41 – 34 - 34
Raticate: 41 – 40 – 50 – 44 - 44
Spearow: 36 – 43 – 43 – 37 - 37
Fearow: 43 – 47 – 47 – 47 – 53
Ekans: 38 – 43 – 44 – 41 – 49
Arbok: 47 – 51 – 56 – 56 – 63
Pikachu: 50 – 50 – 50 – 45 – 50
Raichu: 0 in all generations
Sandshrew: 38 – 45 – 53 – 37 - 46
Sandslash: 47 – 52 – 62 – 52 - 46
Nidoran F: 43 – 38 – 47 – 45 - 45
Nidorina: 50 – 46 – 53 – 58 – 58
Nidoqueen: 23 – 23 – 43 – 58 – 58
Nidoran M: 43 – 38 – 47 – 45 - 45
Nidorino: 50 – 46 – 53 – 58 – 58
Nidoking: 23 – 23 – 43 – 58 – 58
Clefairy: 48 – 53 – 45 – 46 – 58
Clefable: 0 in all generations
Vulpix: 42 – 37 – 41 – 47 – 54
Ninetales: 0 – 43 – 45 – 0 - 0
Jigglypuff: 39 – 39 – 49 – 49 – 53
Wigglytuff: 0 in all generations
Zubat: 36 – 46 – 46 – 41 - 45
Golbat: 43 – 55 – 56 – 51 – 57
Oddish: 46 – 39 – 39 – 41 - 41
Gloom: 52 – 44 – 44 – 53 – 53
Vileplume: 19 – 0 – 44 – 65 – 65
Paras: 41 – 43 – 49 – 43 – 54
Parasect: 48 – 55 – 59 – 55 – 66
Venonat: 43 – 41 – 41 – 47 – 47
Venomoth: 50 – 52 – 52 – 59 – 63
Diglett: 40 – 49 – 49 – 40 - 45
Dugtrio: 47 – 61 – 64 – 50 - 57
Meowth: 44 – 46 – 50 – 54 – 54
Persian: 51 – 53 – 61 – 68 – 68
Psyduck: 52 – 50 – 50 – 48 – 57
Golduck: 59 – 58 – 58 – 56 – 69
Mankey: 45 – 51 – 51 – 49 – 53
Primeape: 46 – 63 – 63 – 59 – 63
Growlithe: 50 – 50 – 49 – 48 – 56
Arcanine: 0 – 50 – 49 – 39 - 39
Poliwag: 45 – 43 – 43 – 41 - 41
Poliwhirl: 49 – 51 – 51 – 53 – 53
Poliwrath: 19 – 51 – 51 – 53 – 53
Abra: 0 in all generations
Kadabra: 42 – 45 – 43 – 46 – 52
Alakazam: 42 – 45 – 43 – 46 – 52
Machop: 46 – 49 – 49 – 46 – 49
Machoke: 52 – 61 – 59 – 51 - 55
Machamp: 52 – 61 – 59 – 51 - 55
Bellsprout: 42 – 45 – 45 – 47 – 47
Weepinbell: 49 – 54 – 54 – 47 - 47
Victreebel: 18 – 0 – 0 – 47 – 47
Tentacool: 48 – 49 – 49 – 43 – 54
Tentacruel: 50 – 55 – 55 – 55 – 61
Geodude: 36 – 41 – 46 – 39 – 50
Graveler: 43 – 48 – 62 – 49 – 64
Golem: 43 – 48 – 62 – 49 – 69
Ponyta: 48 – 53 – 53 – 48 – 49
Rapidash: 55 – 61 – 63 – 58 - 49
Slowpoke: 48 – 48 – 48 – 57 – 58
Slowbro: 55 – 54 – 55 – 67 – 68
Magnemite: 47 – 45 – 50 – 54 – 59
Magneton: 54 – 53 – 62 – 60 – 73
Farfetch’d: 39 – 44 – 46 – 45 – 55
Doduo: 44 – 37 – 45 – 46 – 50
Dodrio: 51 – 47 – 60 – 54 – 60
Seel: 50 – 48 – 49 – 51 – 53
Dewgong: 56 – 60 – 64 – 51 – 65
Grimer: 55 – 50 – 53 – 49 - 52
Muk: 60 – 60 – 61 – 65 - 64
Shellder: 50 – 49 – 50 – 49 – 61
Cloyster: 50 – 41 – 43 – 40 – 52
Gastly: 35 – 36 – 48 – 43 - 47
Haunter: 38 – 48 – 64 – 55 - 61
Gengar: 38 – 48 – 64 – 43 - 61
Onix: 43 – 40 – 57 – 54 - 62
Drowzee: 37 – 45 – 47 – 53 – 61
Hypno: 43 – 60 – 60 – 69 - 61
Krabby: 40 – 41 – 49 – 45 - 45
Kingler: 49 – 49 – 65 – 63 - 63
Voltorb: 43 – 41 – 49 – 47 - 50
Electrode: 50 – 48 – 59 – 57 – 62
Exeggcute: 48 – 43 – 43 – 47 - 53
Exeggutor: 28 – 31 – 51 – 47 – 47
Cubone: 46 – 41 – 45 – 43 – 47
Marowak: 55 – 53 – 61 – 53 - 59
Hitmonlee: 53 – 51 – 51 – 57 – 61
Hitmonchan: 53 – 50 – 50 – 56 – 66
Lickitung: 39 – 43 – 51 – 57 – 57
Koffing: 48 – 45 – 49 – 51 - 55
Weezing: 53 – 51 – 58 – 63 – 65
Rhyhorn: 55 – 55 – 57 – 57 – 67
Rhydon: 64 – 65 – 66 – 57 – 77
Chansey: 54 – 57 – 57 – 46 - 54
Tangela: 49 – 46 – 46 – 54 – 54
Kangaskhan: 46 – 49 – 49 – 49 – 55
Horsea: 45 – 43 – 50 – 42 - 42
Seadra: 52 – 51 – 62 – 57 - 57
Goldeen: 54 – 52 – 57 – 51 – 57
Seaking: 54 – 61 – 69 – 63 – 72
Staryu: 47 – 50 – 46 – 55 – 60
Starmie: 0 – 37 – 33 – 28 - 28
Mr. Mime: 47 – 46 – 53 – 50 - 50
Scyther: 50 – 48 – 46 – 61 – 61
Jynx: 58 – 57 – 67 – 55 - 60
Electabuzz: 54 – 58 – 58 – 58 – 62
Magmar: 55 – 57 – 57 – 54 – 62
Pinsir: 54 – 43 – 49 – 52 - 52
Tauros: 51 – 53 – 53 – 55 – 63
Magikarp: 15 – 30 – 30 – 30 – 30
Gyarados: 52 – 50 – 55 – 47 - 47
Lapras: 46 – 57 – 55 – 55 - 55
Ditto: 0 in all generations
Eevee: 45 – 42 – 42 – 57 – 57
Vaporeon: 54 – 52 – 52 – 78 – 78
Jolteon: 54 – 52 – 52 – 78 – 78
Flareon: 54 – 52 – 52 – 78 – 78
Porygon: 42 – 44 – 52 – 62 – 62
Omanyte: 53 – 55 – 55 – 52 – 55
Omastar: 49 – 65 – 65 – 67 – 75
Kabuto: 49 – 55 – 55 – 51 - 51
Kabutops: 53 – 65 – 65 – 72 – 72
Aerodactyl: 54 – 50 – 50 – 73 – 81
Snorlax: 56 – 57 – 53 – 49 – 57
Articuno: 60 – 73 – 85 – 85 – 92
Zapdos: 60 – 73 – 85 – 85 – 92
Moltres: 60 – 73 – 85 – 85 – 92
Dratini: 50 – 57 – 57 – 55 – 61
Dragonair: 55 – 65 – 65 – 67 – 75
Dragonite: 60 – 75 – 75 – 73 – 81
Mewtwo: 81 – 99 – 99 – 100 – 100
Mew: 40 – 50 – 50 – 100 – 100
Chikorita: 50 – 50 – 45 - 45
Bayleef: 55 – 55 – 54 - 54
Meganium: 61 – 61 – 66 – 66
Cyndaquil: 46 – 46 – 49 – 58
Quilava: 54 – 54 – 57 – 68
Typhlosion: 60 – 60 – 57 – 74
Totodile: 52 – 52 – 48 - 48
Croconaw: 55 – 55 – 57 – 60
Feraligatr: 58 – 58 – 71 – 76
Sentret: 41 – 49 – 47 - 47
Furret: 48 – 59 – 56 - 56
Hoothoot: 48 – 48 – 49 – 57
Noctowl: 57 – 57 – 57 – 67
Ledyba: 50 – 50 – 41 - 41
Ledian: 60 – 60 – 53 - 53
Spinarak: 53 – 53 – 43 - 47
Ariados: 63 – 63 – 50 - 55
Crobat: 55 – 56 – 51 – 57
Chinchou: 41 – 49 – 45 – 50
Lanturn: 53 – 61 – 57 – 64
Pichu: 11 – 11 – 18 – 18
Cleffa: 13 – 17 – 16 - 16
Igglybuff: 14 – 14 – 17 – 17
Togepi: 38 – 41 – 51 – 53
Togetic: 38 – 41 – 51 – 53
Natu: 50 – 50 – 47 – 50
Xatu: 65 – 65 – 59 – 66
Mareep: 37 – 37 – 46 – 55
Flaaffy: 45 – 45 – 53 – 65
Ampharos: 57 – 57 – 68 – 79
Bellossom: 55 – 55 – 53 - 53
Marill: 36 – 45 – 42 - 42
Azumarill: 48 – 57 – 54 - 54
Sudowoodo: 46 – 57 – 49 - 49
Politoed: 51 – 51 – 53 - 48
Hoppip: 30 – 30 – 43 – 49
Skiploom: 36 – 36 – 52 – 60
Jumpluff: 44 – 44 – 52 – 69
Aipom: 46 – 50 – 43 - 43
Sunkern: 46 – 42 – 45 - 45
Sunflora: 46 – 42 – 43 - 45
Yanma: 43 – 50 – 57 – 57
Wooper: 51 – 51 – 47 - 47
Quagsire: 59 – 61 – 53 - 53
Espeon: 52 – 52 – 78 – 78
Umbreon: 52 – 52 – 78 – 78
Murkrow: 41 – 48 – 45 – 65
Slowking: 48 – 47 – 57 – 58
Misdreavus: 46 – 53 – 50 – 55
Unown: 0 in all generations
Wobbuffet: 0 in all generations
Girafarig: 54 – 49 – 46 - 46
Pineco: 50 – 50 – 45 - 45
Forretress: 59 – 59 – 67 – 70
Dunsparce: 38 – 51 – 53 – 63
Gligar: 52 – 52 – 45 – 55
Steelix: 49 – 57 – 54 – 62
Snubbull: 43 – 53 – 49 - 49
Granbull: 51 – 61 – 59 – 67
Qwilfish: 46 – 46 – 57 – 57
Scizor: 48 – 46 – 61 – 61
Shuckle: 37 – 37 – 48 – 55
Heracross: 54 – 53 – 55 – 55
Sneasel: 65 – 64 – 49 - 51
Teddiursa: 50 – 49 – 57 – 57
Ursaring: 59 – 49 – 67 – 67
Slugma: 50 – 50 – 56 - 55
Magcargo: 60 – 60 – 66 – 67
Swinub: 55 – 55 – 49 - 49
Piloswine: 70 – 70 – 65 - 65
Corsola: 43 – 45 – 53 – 53
Remoraid: 55 – 55 – 45 - 50
Octillery: 70 – 70 – 55 - 64
Delibird: 0 in all generations
Mantine: 49 – 50 – 49 - 49
Skarmory: 49 – 45 – 50 – 50
Houndour: 43 – 49 – 53 – 56
Houndoom: 52 – 59 – 60 – 65
Kingdra: 51 – 62 – 57 - 57
Phanpy: 49 – 49 – 42 - 42
Donphan: 49 – 49 – 54 – 54
Porygon2: 44 – 48 – 67 – 67
Stantler: 49 – 49 – 53 – 55
Smeargle: 91 in all generations
Tyrogue: 0 in all generations
Hitmontop: 49 – 49 – 55 – 60
Smoochum: 49 – 49 – 45 - 48
Elekid: 49 – 49 – 46 – 56
Magby: 49 – 49 – 46 – 49
Miltank: 53 – 53 – 55 – 55
Blissey: 47 – 47 – 46 – 54
Raikou: 71 – 81 – 85 – 85
Entei: 71 – 81 – 85 – 85
Suicune: 71 – 81 – 85 – 85
Larvitar: 57 – 57 – 50 - 55
Pupitar: 65 – 65 – 60 – 67
Tyranitar: 75 – 75 – 70 – 82
Lugia: 99 in all generations
Ho-oh: 99 in all generations
Celebi: 50 – 50 – 91 – 91
Treecko: 46 – 51 – 51
Grovyle: 53 – 59 – 59
Sceptile: 59 – 67 – 67
Torchic: 43 in all generations
Combusken: 50 – 54 – 54
Blaziken: 59 – 66 – 66
Mudkip: 46 – 46 – 46
Marshtomp: 53 – 53 – 53
Swampert: 61 – 69 – 69
Poochyena: 45 – 53 – 53
Mightyena: 52 – 62 – 62
Zigzagoon: 41 – 45 – 49
Linoone: 53 – 59 – 65
Wurmple: 5 – 15 – 15
Silcoon: 7 in all generations
Beautifly: 38 – 41 – 45
Cascoon: 7 in all generations
Dustox: 38 – 41 – 45
Lotad: 43 – 45 – 45
Lombre: 49 – 45 - 45
Ludicolo: 0 in all generations
Seedot: 43 in all generations
Nuzleaf: 49 in all generations
Shiftry: 0 – 49 – 49
Taillow: 43 – 53 – 53
Swellow: 49 – 61 – 61
Wingull: 55 – 47 - 50
Pelipper: 61 – 57 – 63
Ralts: 46 – 45 – 54
Kirlia: 54 – 53 – 64
Gardevoir: 60 – 65 – 80
Surskit: 37 – 43 – 43
Masquerain: 53 – 61 – 68
Shroomish: 54 – 45 – 45
Breloom: 54 – 45 - 45
Slakoth: 43 – 43 – 49
Vigoroth: 49 – 49 – 55
Slaking: 43 – 61 – 67
Nincada: 45 – 45 – 45
Ninjask: 45 – 52 – 52
Shedinja: 45 – 59 – 59
Whismur: 45 – 45 – 51
Loudred: 57 – 57 – 65
Exploud: 63 – 71 – 79
Makuhita: 49 – 43 - 46
Hariyama: 55 – 57 – 62
Azurill: 21 – 18 – 23
Nosepass: 46 – 79 – 79
Skitty: 39 – 46 – 46
Delcatty: 0 in all generations
Sableye: 45 – 57 – 60
Mawile: 46 – 56 – 56
Aron: 44 – 46 – 53
Lairon: 53 – 56 – 67
Aggron: 63 – 65 – 82
Meditite: 48 – 46 – 50
Medicham: 56 – 55 – 62
Electrike: 41 – 49 – 52
Manectric: 53 – 61 – 66
Plusle: 47 – 51 – 63
Minun: 47 – 51 – 63
Volbeat: 37 – 45 – 45
Illumise: 37 – 45 – 45
Roselia: 57 – 46 - 46
Gulpin: 39 – 54 – 59
Swalot: 48 – 66 – 73
Carvanha: 43 – 38 - 38
Sharpedo: 53 – 56 – 56
Wailmer: 50 – 47 – 50
Wailord: 59 – 62 – 70
Numel: 49 – 51 – 55
Camerupt: 55 – 67 – 75
Torkoal: 46 – 55 – 65
Spoink: 43 – 48 – 53
Grumpig: 55 – 60 – 68
Spinda: 56 – 55 - 53
Trapinch: 57 – 89 – 89
Vibrava: 57 in all generations
Flygon: 65 – 57 – 65
Cacnea: 49 – 57 – 57
Cacturne: 59 – 71 – 71
Swablu: 48 – 50 – 55
Altaria: 59 – 70 – 77
Zangoose: 55 – 53 - 53
Seviper: 43 – 55 – 64
Lunatone: 49 – 56 – 64
Solrock: 49 – 56 – 64
Barboach: 41 – 47 – 47
Whiscash: 56 – 57 – 57
Corphish: 46 – 53 – 53
Crawdaunt: 56 – 65 – 65
Baltoy: 45 – 71 - 60
Claydol: 55 – 86 - 72
Lileep: 50 – 64 – 64
Cradily: 60 – 76 – 76
Anorith: 55 – 61 – 61
Armaldo: 64 – 73 – 73
Feebas: 30 in all generations
Milotic: 50 – 49 - 49
Castform: 30 – 30 – 50
Kecleon: 49 – 64 - 58
Shuppet: 56 – 50 - 55
Banette: 64 – 66 – 75
Duskull: 49 – 46 – 49
Dusclops: 58 – 61 – 61
Tropius: 47 – 61 – 71
Chimecho: 46 – 49 – 57
Absol: 46 – 65 – 65
Wynaut: 15 in all generations
Snorunt: 43 – 46 – 46
Glalie: 61 – 59 - 59
Spheal: 49 in all generations
Sealeo: 55 in all generations
Walrein: 61 – 65 – 65
Clamperl: 0 – 0 – 51
Huntail: 50 – 51 – 51
Gorebyss: 50 – 51 – 51
Relicanth: 64 – 64 – 78
Luvdisc: 48 – 51 – 55
Bagon: 53 – 55 – 55
Shelgon: 78 – 61 - 61
Salamence: 93 – 70 - 80
Beldum: 0 in all generations
Metang: 62 – 56 - 56
Metagross: 77 – 71 - 71
Regirock: 65 – 89 – 89
Regice: 65 – 89 – 89
Registeel: 65 – 89 – 89
Latias: 50 – 70 – 85
Latios: 50 – 70 – 85
Kyogre: 75 – 90 – 90
Groudon: 75 – 90 – 90
Rayquaza: 75 – 90 – 90
Jirachi: 50 – 70 – 70
Deoxys: 50 – 97 – 97
Turtwig: 45 in both generations
Grotle: 52 in both generations
Torterra: 57 in both generations
Chimchar: 41 – 47
Monferno: 49 – 56
Infernape: 57 – 68
Piplup: 43 in both generations
Prinplup: 51 in both generations
Empoleon: 59 in both generations
Starly: 37 – 41
Staravia: 43 – 48
Staraptor: 49 – 57
Bidoof: 45 in both generations
Bibarel: 53 in both generations
Kricketot: 16 in both generations
Kricketune: 50 in both generations
Shinx: 41 – 45
Luxio: 48 – 53
Luxray: 56 – 63
Budew: 16 in both generations
Roserade: 0 in both generations
Cranidos: 43 – 46
Rampardos: 52 – 58
Shieldon: 43 – 46
Bastiodon: 52 – 58
Burmy: 20 in both generations
Wormadam: 47 in both generations
Mothim: 47 – 50
Combee: 13 – 29
Vespiquen: 43 – 53
Pachirisu: 37 – 49
Buizel: 45 – 55
Floatzel: 50 – 62
Cherubi: 40 in both generations
Cherrim: 48 in both generations
Shellos: 46 in both generations
Gastrodon: 54 in both generations
Ambipom: 43 in both generations
Drifloon: 43 – 50
Drifblim: 51 – 60
Buneary: 53 – 63
Lopunny: 53 – 63
Mismagius: 0 in both generations
Honchkrow: 55 – 75
Glameow: 45 – 48
Purugly: 53 – 60
Chingling: 22 – 25
Stunky: 44 – 49
Skuntank: 52 – 61
Bronzor: 52 – 54
Bronzong: 67 – 72
Bonsly: 46 in both generations
Mime Jr.: 50 in both generations
Happiny: 12 in both generations
Chatot: 45 – 57
Spiritomb: 49 in both generations
Gible: 37 in both generations
Gabite: 49 in both generations
Garchomp: 55 in both generations
Munchlax: 49 – 57
Riolu: 29 – 55
Lucario: 51 – 65
Hippopotas: 50 in both generations
Hippowdon: 60 in both generations
Skorupi: 50 – 61
Drapion: 58 – 73
Croagunk: 45 – 50
Toxicroak: 54 – 62
Carnivine: 47 – 51
Finneon: 49 – 54
Lumineon: 59 – 66
Mantyke: 49 in both generations
Snover: 46 in both generations
Abomasnow: 58 in both generations
Weavile: 49 – 51
Magnezone: 60 – 73
Lickilicky: 57 – 61
Rhyperior: 61 – 86
Tangrowth: 57 in both generations
Electivire: 67 – 68
Magmortar: 67 – 68
Togekiss: 0 in both generations
Yanmega: 57 in both generations
Leafeon: 78 in both generations
Glaceon: 78 in both generations
Gliscor: 45 – 55
Mamoswine: 65 in both generations
Porygon-Z: 67 in both generations
Gallade: 53 – 64
Probopass: 79 in both generations
Dusknoir: 61 in both generations
Froslass: 59 in both generations
Rotom: 50 – 64
Uxie: 76 in both generations
Mesprit: 76 in both generations
Azelf: 76 in both generations
Dialga: 90 - 50
Palkia: 90 - 50
Heatran: 96 in both generations
Regigigas: 100 in both generations
Giratina: 90 - 50
Cresselia: 93 in both generations
Phione: 69 in both generations
Manaphy: 76 in both generations
Darkrai: 93 in both generations
Shaymin: 100 in both generations
Arceus: 100 in both generations

Gen 1
Normal: 148
Water: 61
Ice: 60
Fighting: 58
Electric: 52
Ground: 48
Fire: 47
Grass: 41
Psychic: 37
Poison: 26
Rock: 22
Flying: 19
Dragon: 12
Bug: 8
Ghost: 4
151 mons
150 move mons

Gen 2
Normal: 246
Ground: 167
Dark: 148
Fighting: 147
Steel: 126
Ice: 118
Electric: 104
Psychic: 96
Fire: 90
Rock: 88
Grass: 71
Ghost: 66
Water: 65
Bug: 59
Poison: 54
Flying: 41
Dragon: 22
251 mons
249 move mons

Gen 3
Normal – 384
Ground – 292
Fighting – 255
Dark – 237
Ice – 205
Rock – 203
Steel – 186
Electric – 169
Water – 161
Psychic – 160
Ghost – 154
Flying - 146
Grass – 146
Fire - 136
Bug – 114
Poison - 86
Dragon - 39
389 mons
387 move mons

Gen 4
Normal – 500
Dark – 404
Ground – 402
Fighting – 326
Bug – 323
Steel – 320
Ghost – 303
Rock – 298
Ice – 284
Electric – 258
Grass – 253
Psychic – 246
Flying – 236
Water – 213
Fire – 212
Poison – 170
Dragon – 118
504 mons
502 move mons

Gen 5
Normal – 658
Dark – 527
Fighting – 437
Steel – 412
Ground – 383
Bug – 360
Grass – 360
Rock – 354
Ghost – 349
Electric – 340
Flying – 338
Ice – 329
Psychic – 324
Fire – 277
Poison – 258
Water – 200
Dragon - 134
662 mons
660 move mons
*


*



Spoiler: Raw data



Level Up Moves (average)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 9
Ivysaur: 9 - 18
Venusaur: 9 - 27
Charmander: 8 - 35
Charmeleon: 8 - 43
Charizard: 8 – 51
Squirtle: 8 - 59
Wartortle: 8 - 67
Blastoise: 8 - 75
Caterpie: 2 - 77
Metapod: 1 - 78
Butterfree: 8 - 86
Weedle: 2 - 88
Kakuna: 1 - 89
Beedrill: 6 - 95
Pidgey: 7 - 102
Pidgeotto: 7 - 109
Pidgeot: 7 - 116
Rattata: 6 - 122
Raticate: 6 - 128
Spearow: 7 - 135
Fearow: 7 - 142
Ekans: 7 - 149
Arbok: 7 - 156
Pikachu: 12 - 168
Raichu: 3 - 171
Sandshrew: 6 - 177
Sandslash: 6 - 183
Nidoran F: 8 - 191
Nidorina: 8 - 199
Nidoqueen: 6 - 205
Nidoran M: 8 - 213
Nidorino: 8 - 221
Nidoking: 5 - 226
Clefairy: 8 - 234
Clefable: 4 - 238
Vulpix: 7 - 245
Ninetales: 4 - 249
Jigglypuff: 8 - 257
Wigglytuff: 4 - 261
Zubat: 6 - 267
Golbat: 7 - 274
Oddish: 7 - 281
Gloom: 7 - 288
Vileplume: 5 - 293
Paras: 6 - 299
Parasect: 6 - 305
Venonat: 10 - 315
Venomoth: 10 - 325
Diglett: 6 - 331
Dugtrio: 6 - 337
Meowth: 7 - 344
Persian: 7 - 351
Psyduck: 6 - 357
Golduck: 6 - 363
Mankey: 9 - 372
Primeape: 10 - 382
Growlithe: 7 - 389
Arcanine: 4 - 393
Poliwag: 7 - 400
Poliwhirl: 7 - 407
Poliwrath: 4 - 411
Abra: 1 - 412
Kadabra: 8 - 420
Alakazam: 8 - 428
Machop: 6 - 434
Machoke: 6 - 440
Machamp: 6 - 446
Bellsprout: 9 - 455
Weepinbell: 9 - 464
Victreebel: 6 - 470
Tentacool: 9 - 479
Tentacruel: 9 - 488
Geodude: 7 - 495
Graveler: 7 - 502
Golem: 7 - 509
Ponyta: 7 - 516
Rapidash: 7 - 523
Slowpoke: 7 - 530
Slowbro: 8 - 538
Magnemite: 7 - 545
Magneton: 7 - 552
Farfetch’d: 7 - 559
Doduo: 7 - 566
Dodrio: 7 - 573
Seel: 6 - 579
Dewgong: 6 - 585
Grimer: 8 - 593
Muk: 8 - 601
Shellder: 7 - 608
Cloyster: 5 - 613
Gastly: 5 - 618
Haunter: 5 - 623
Gengar: 5 - 628
Onix: 7 - 635
Drowzee: 8 - 643
Hypno: 8 - 651
Krabby: 7 - 658
Kingler: 7 - 665
Voltorb: 7 - 642
Electrode: 7 - 649
Exeggcute: 8 - 657
Exeggutor: 3 - 660
Cubone: 9 - 669
Marowak: 9 - 678
Hitmonlee: 7 - 685
Hitmonchan: 7 - 692
Lickitung: 7 - 699
Koffing: 7 - 706
Weezing: 7 - 713
Rhyhorn: 7 - 720
Rhydon: 7 - 727
Chansey: 9 - 736
Tangela: 9 - 745
Kangaskhan: 7 - 752
Horsea: 6 - 758
Seadra: 6 - 764
Goldeen: 8 - 772
Seaking: 8 - 780
Staryu: 8 - 788
Starmie: 3 - 791
Mr. Mime: 6 - 797
Scyther: 8 - 805
Jynx: 8 - 813
Electabuzz: 7 - 820
Magmar: 7 - 827
Pinsir: 8 - 835
Tauros: 6 - 841
Magikarp: 2 - 843
Gyarados: 6 - 849
Lapras: 8 - 857
Ditto: 1 - 858
Eevee: 8 - 866
Vaporeon: 11 - 877
Jolteon: 10 - 887
Flareon: 11 - 898
Porygon: 7 - 905
Omanyte: 6 - 911
Omastar: 6 - 917
Kabuto: 6 - 923
Kabutops: 6 - 929
Aerodactyl: 6 - 935
Snorlax: 7 - 942
Articuno: 5 - 947
Zapdos: 5 - 952
Moltres: 5 - 957
Dratini: 7 - 964
Dragonair: 7 - 971
Dragonite: 7 - 978
Mewtwo: 8 - 986
Mew: 5 – 991
151
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 11 - 11
Ivysaur: 11 - 22
Venusaur: 11 - 33
Charmander: 10 - 43
Charmeleon: 10 - 53
Charizard: 11 - 64
Squirtle: 11 - 75
Wartortle: 11 - 86
Blastoise: 11 - 97
Caterpie: 2 - 99
Metapod: 1 - 100
Butterfree: 9 - 109
Weedle: 2 - 111
Kakuna: 1 - 112
Beedrill: 7 - 119
Pidgey: 8 – 127
Pidgeotto: 8 - 135
Pidgeot: 8 - 143
Rattata: 7 - 150
Raticate: 7 - 157
Spearow: 8 - 165
Fearow: 8 - 173
Ekans: 8 - 181
Arbok: 8 - 189
Pikachu: 11 - 200
Raichu: 4 - 204
Sandshrew: 8 - 212
Sandslash: 8 - 220
Nidoran F: 8 - 228
Nidorina: 8 - 236
Nidoqueen: 5 - 241
Nidoran M: 8 - 249
Nidorino: 8 - 257
Nidoking: 5 - 262
Clefairy: 10 - 272
Clefable: 4 - 276
Vulpix: 8 - 284
Ninetales: 4 - 288
Jigglypuff: 9 - 297
Wigglytuff: 4 - 301
Zubat: 7 - 308
Golbat: 8 - 316
Oddish: 8 - 324
Gloom: 8 - 332
Vileplume: 4 - 336
Paras: 8 - 344
Parasect: 8 - 352
Venonat: 11 - 363
Venomoth: 12 - 375
Diglett: 8 - 383
Dugtrio: 9 - 392
Meowth: 8 - 400
Persian: 8 - 408
Psyduck: 8 - 416
Golduck: 8 - 424
Mankey: 10 - 434
Primeape: 11 - 445
Growlithe: 8 - 453
Arcanine: 5 - 458
Poliwag: 8 - 466
Poliwhirl: 8 - 474
Poliwrath: 5 - 479
Abra: 1 - 480
Kadabra: 9 - 489
Alakazam: 9 - 498
Machop: 10 - 508
Machoke: 10 - 518
Machamp: 10 - 528
Bellsprout: 10 - 538
Weepinbell: 10 - 548
Victreebel: 4 - 552
Tentacool: 9 - 561
Tentacruel: 9 - 570
Geodude: 9 - 579
Graveler: 9 - 588
Golem: 9 - 597
Ponyta: 9 - 606
Rapidash: 10 - 616
Slowpoke: 9 - 625
Slowbro: 10 - 635
Magnemite: 9 - 644
Magneton: 10 - 654
Farfetch’d: 8 - 662
Doduo: 8 - 670
Dodrio: 8 - 678
Seel: 7 - 685
Dewgong: 7 - 692
Grimer: 9 - 701
Muk: 9 - 710
Shellder: 8 - 718
Cloyster: 6 - 724
Gastly: 9 - 733
Haunter: 9 - 742
Gengar: 9 - 751
Onix: 8 - 759
Drowzee: 10 - 769
Hypno: 10 - 779
Krabby: 8 - 787
Kingler: 8 - 795
Voltorb: 9 - 804
Electrode: 9 - 813
Exeggcute: 9 - 822
Exeggutor: 5 - 827
Cubone: 11 - 838
Marowak: 11 - 849
Hitmonlee: 11 - 860
Hitmonchan: 10 - 870
Lickitung: 8 - 878
Koffing: 9 - 887
Weezing: 9 - 896
Rhyhorn: 8 - 904
Rhydon: 8 - 912
Chansey: 11 - 923
Tangela: 10 - 933
Kangaskhan: 9 - 942
Horsea: 7 - 949
Seadra: 7 - 956
Goldeen: 9 - 965
Seaking: 9 - 974
Staryu: 10 - 984
Starmie: 5 - 989
Mr. Mime: 11 - 1000
Scyther: 10 - 1010
Jynx: 10 - 1020
Electabuzz: 8 - 1028
Magmar: 9 - 1037
Pinsir: 8 - 1045
Tauros: 9 - 1054
Magikarp: 3 - 1057
Gyarados: 8 - 1065
Lapras: 11 - 1076
Ditto: 1 - 1077
Eevee: 9 - 1086
Vaporeon: 10 - 1096
Jolteon: 10 - 1106
Flareon: 10 - 1116
Porygon: 10 - 1126
Omanyte: 8 - 1134
Omastar: 9 - 1143
Kabuto: 8 - 1151
Kabutops: 9 - 1160
Aerodactyl: 8 - 1168
Snorlax: 10 - 1178
Articuno: 8 - 1186
Zapdos: 8 - 1194
Moltres: 8 - 1202
Dratini: 10 - 1212
Dragonair: 10 - 1222
Dragonite: 11 - 1233
Mewtwo: 11 - 1244
Mew: 6 - 1250
Chikorita: 10 - 1260
Bayleef: 10 - 1270
Meganium: 10 - 1280
Cyndaquil: 8 - 1288
Quilava: 8 - 1296
Typhlosion: 8 - 1304
Totodile: 9 - 1313
Croconaw: 9 - 1322
Feraligatr: 9 - 1331
Sentret: 7 - 1338
Furret: 7 - 1345
Hoothoot: 9 - 1354
Noctowl: 9 - 1363
Ledyba: 10 - 1373
Ledian: 10 - 1383
Spinarak: 11 - 1394
Ariados: 11 - 1405
Crobat: 8 - 1413
Chinchou: 9 - 1422
Lanturn: 9 - 1431
Pichu: 5 - 1436
Cleffa: 5 - 1441
Igglybuff: 5 - 1446
Togepi: 7 - 1453
Togetic: 7 - 1460
Natu: 7 - 1467
Xatu: 7 - 1474
Mareep: 7 - 1481
Flaaffy: 7 - 1488
Ampharos: 8 - 1496
Bellossom: 5 - 1501
Marill: 8 - 1509
Azumarill: 8 - 1517
Sudowoodo: 7 - 1524
Politoed: 5 - 1529
Hoppip: 10 - 1539
Skiploom: 10 - 1549
Jumpluff: 10 - 1559
Aipom: 8 - 1567
Sunkern: 6 - 1573
Sunflora: 7 - 1580
Yanma: 10 - 1590
Wooper: 8 - 1598
Quagsire: 8 - 1606
Espeon: 10 - 1616
Umbreon: 10 - 1626
Murkrow: 6 - 1632
Slowking: 9 - 1641
Misdreavus: 8 - 1649
Unown: 1 - 1650
Wobbuffet: 4 - 1654
Girafarig: 8 - 1662
Pineco: 9 - 1671
Forretress: 9 - 1680
Dunsparce: 7 - 1687
Gligar: 8 - 1695
Steelix: 9 - 1704
Snubbull: 9 - 1713
Granbull: 9 - 1722
Qwilfish: 9 - 1731
Scizor: 10 - 1741
Shuckle: 7 - 1748
Heracross: 9 - 1757
Sneasel: 10 - 1767
Teddiursa: 9 - 1776
Ursaring: 9 - 1785
Slugma: 8 - 1793
Magcargo: 8 - 1801
Swinub: 7 - 1808
Piloswine: 8 - 1816
Corsola: 8 - 1824
Remoraid: 8 - 1832
Octillery: 9 - 1841
Delibird: 1 - 1842
Mantine: 8 - 1850
Skarmory: 7 - 1857
Houndour: 8 - 1865
Houndoom: 8 - 1873
Kingdra: 7 - 1880
Phanpy: 8 - 1888
Donphan: 8 - 1896
Porygon2: 10 - 1906
Stantler: 7 - 1913
Smeargle: 1 - 1914
Tyrogue: 1 - 1915
Hitmontop: 9 - 1924
Smoochum: 10 - 1934
Elekid: 8 - 1942
Magby: 9 - 1951
Miltank: 9 - 1960
Blissey: 11 - 1971
Raikou: 9 - 1980
Entei: 9 - 1989
Suicune: 11 - 2000
Larvitar: 10 - 2010
Pupitar: 10 - 2020
Tyranitar: 10 - 2030
Lugia: 10 - 2040
Ho-oh: 10 - 2050
Celebi: 9 – 2059
251
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 11
Ivysaur: 11 - 22
Venusaur: 11 - 33
Charmander: 11 - 44
Charmeleon: 11 - 55
Charizard: 13 - 68
Squirtle: 11 - 79
Wartortle: 11 - 90
Blastoise: 11 - 101
Caterpie: 2 - 103
Metapod: 1 - 104
Butterfree: 10 - 114
Weedle: 2 - 116
Kakuna: 1 - 117
Beedrill: 8 - 125
Pidgey: 9 - 134
Pidgeotto: 9 - 153
Pidgeot: 9 - 162
Rattata: 8 - 170
Raticate: 8 - 178
Spearow: 9 - 187
Fearow: 8 - 195
Ekans: 11 - 206
Arbok: 11 - 217
Pikachu: 11 - 228
Raichu: 4 - 232
Sandshrew: 9 - 241
Sandslash: 9 – 250
Nidoran F: 10 - 260
Nidorina: 10 - 270
Nidoqueen: 6 - 276
Nidoran M: 10 - 286
Nidorino: 10 - 296
Nidoking: 6 - 302
Clefairy: 13 - 315
Clefable: 4 - 319
Vulpix: 11 - 330
Ninetales: 5 - 335
Jigglypuff: 11 - 346
Wigglytuff: 4 - 350
Zubat: 10 - 360
Golbat: 11 - 371
Oddish: 8 - 379
Gloom: 8 - 387
Vileplume: 5 - 392
Paras: 9 - 401
Parasect: 9 - 410
Venonat: 11 - 421
Venomoth: 13 - 434
Diglett: 10 - 444
Dugtrio: 12 - 456
Meowth: 10 - 466
Persian: 10 - 476
Psyduck: 9 - 485
Golduck: 9 - 494
Mankey: 11 - 505
Primeape: 12 - 517
Growlithe: 10 - 518
Arcanine: 5 - 523
Poliwag: 8 - 531
Poliwhirl: 8 - 539
Poliwrath: 5 - 544
Abra: 1 - 545
Kadabra: 11 - 556
Alakazam: 11 - 567
Machop: 12 - 579
Machoke: 12 - 591
Machamp: 12 - 603
Bellsprout: 10 - 613
Weepinbell: 10 - 623
Victreebel: 7 - 630
Tentacool: 9 - 639
Tentacruel: 9 - 648
Geodude: 11 - 659
Graveler: 11 - 670
Golem: 11 - 681
Ponyta: 11 - 692
Rapidash: 12 - 704
Slowpoke: 11 - 715
Slowbro: 12 - 727
Magnemite: 11 - 738
Magneton: 11 - 749
Farfetch’d: 10 - 759
Doduo: 9 - 768
Dodrio: 9 - 777
Seel: 8 - 785
Dewgong: 10 - 795
Grimer: 10 - 805
Muk: 10 - 815
Shellder: 9 - 824
Cloyster: 6 - 830
Gastly: 11 - 841
Haunter: 12 - 853
Gengar: 12 - 865
Onix: 12 - 877
Drowzee: 11 - 888
Hypno: 12 - 900
Krabby: 10 - 910
Kingler: 11 - 921
Voltorb: 11 - 932
Electrode: 11 - 943
Exeggcute: 14 - 957
Exeggutor: 5 - 962
Cubone: 12 - 974
Marowak: 12 - 986
Hitmonlee: 13 - 999
Hitmonchan: 12 - 1011
Lickitung: 10 - 1021
Koffing: 10 - 1031
Weezing: 10 - 1041
Rhyhorn: 10 - 1051
Rhydon: 10 - 1061
Chansey: 12 - 1073
Tangela: 12 - 1085
Kangaskhan: 10 - 1095
Horsea: 8 - 1103
Seadra: 8 - 1111
Goldeen: 11 - 1122
Seaking: 11 - 1133
Staryu: 12 - 1145
Starmie: 5 - 1150
Mr. Mime: 16 - 1166
Scyther: 11 - 1177
Jynx: 11 - 1188
Electabuzz: 8 - 1196
Magmar: 9 - 1205
Pinsir: 10 - 1215
Tauros: 10 - 1225
Magikarp: 3 - 1228
Gyarados: 9 - 1237
Lapras: 12 - 1249
Ditto: 1 - 1250
Eevee: 9 - 1259
Vaporeon: 11 - 1270
Jolteon: 11 - 1281
Flareon: 11 - 1292
Porygon: 11 - 1303
Omanyte: 10 - 1313
Omastar: 11 - 1324
Kabuto: 10 - 1334
Kabutops: 12 - 1346
Aerodactyl: 8 - 1354
Snorlax: 14 - 1368
Articuno: 9 - 1377
Zapdos: 9 - 1386
Moltres: 9 - 1395
Dratini: 10 - 1405
Dragonair: 10 - 1415
Dragonite: 11 - 1426
Mewtwo: 11 - 1437
Mew: 6 - 1443
Chikorita: 10 - 1453
Bayleef: 10 - 1463
Meganium: 10 - 1473
Cyndaquil: 8 - 1481
Quilava: 8 - 1489
Typhlosion: 8 - 1497
Totodile: 9 - 1506
Croconaw: 9 - 1515
Feraligatr: 9 - 1524
Sentret: 9 - 1533
Furret: 9 - 1542
Hoothoot: 9 - 1551
Noctowl: 9 - 1560
Ledyba: 10 - 1570
Ledian: 10 – 1580
Spinarak: 10 - 1590
Ariados: 10 - 1600
Crobat: 11 - 1611
Chinchou: 10 - 1621
Lanturn: 10 - 1631
Pichu: 5 - 1636
Cleffa: 6 - 1642
Igglybuff: 5 - 1647
Togepi: 12 - 1659
Togetic: 13 - 1672
Natu: 8 - 1680
Xatu: 8 - 1688
Mareep: 7 - 1695
Flaaffy: 7 - 1702
Ampharos: 8 - 1710
Bellossom: 6 - 1716
Marill: 9 - 1725
Azumarill: 9 - 1734
Sudowoodo: 9 - 1743
Politoed: 5 - 1748
Hoppip: 10 - 1758
Skiploom: 10 - 1768
Jumpluff: 10 - 1778
Aipom: 10 - 1788
Sunkern: 8 - 1796
Sunflora: 9 - 1805
Yanma: 11 - 1816
Wooper: 10 - 1826
Quagsire: 10 - 1836
Espeon: 11 - 1847
Umbreon: 11 - 1858
Murkrow: 8 - 1866
Slowking: 11 - 1877
Misdreavus: 10 - 1887
Unown: 1 - 1888
Wobbuffet: 4 - 1892
Girafarig: 10 - 1902
Pineco: 9 - 1911
Forretress: 10 - 1921
Dunsparce: 11 - 1932
Gligar: 8 - 1940
Steelix: 12 - 1952
Snubbull: 10 – 1962
Granbull: 10 - 1972
Qwilfish: 11 - 1983
Scizor: 12 - 1995
Shuckle: 7 - 2002
Heracross: 10 - 2012
Sneasel: 12 - 2024
Teddiursa: 10 - 2034
Ursaring: 10 - 2044
Slugma: 9 - 2053
Magcargo: 9 - 2062
Swinub: 8 - 2070
Piloswine: 9 - 2079
Corsola: 10 - 2089
Remoraid: 8 - 2097
Octillery: 9 - 2106
Delibird: 1 - 2107
Mantine: 9 – 2116
Skarmory: 10 - 2126
Houndour: 10 - 2136
Houndoom: 10 - 2146
Kingdra: 8 - 2154
Phanpy: 9 - 2163
Donphan: 9 - 2172
Porygon2: 11 - 2183
Stantler: 10 - 2194
Smeargle: 1 - 2195
Tyrogue: 1 - 2196
Hitmontop: 11 - 2207
Smoochum: 11 - 2218
Elekid: 8 - 2226
Magby: 9 - 2235
Miltank: 9 - 2244
Blissey: 12 - 2256
Raikou: 10 - 2266
Entei: 10 - 2276
Suicune: 10 - 2286
Larvitar: 10 - 2296
Pupitar: 10 - 2306
Tyranitar: 10 - 2316
Lugia: 10 - 2326
Ho-oh: 10 - 2336
Celebi: 9 - 2345
Treecko: 11 - 2356
Grovyle: 12 - 2368
Sceptile: 12 - 2380
Torchic: 11 - 2391
Combusken: 12 - 2403
Blaziken: 14	- 2417
Mudkip: 12 - 2429
Marshtomp: 13 - 2442
Swampert: 13 - 2455
Poochyena: 12 - 2467
Mightyena: 12 - 2479
Zigzagoon: 12 - 2491
Linoone: 12 - 2503
Wurmple: 3 - 2506
Silcoon: 1 - 2507
Beautifly: 9 - 2516
Cascoon: 1 - 2517
Dustox: 9 - 2526
Lotad: 7 - 2533
Lombre: 10 - 2543
Ludicolo: 4 - 2547
Seedot: 7 - 2554
Nuzleaf: 11 - 2565
Shiftry: 4 - 2569
Taillow: 9 - 2578
Swellow: 9 - 2587
Wingull: 8 - 2595
Pelipper: 11 - 2606
Ralts: 10 - 2616
Kirlia: 11 - 2627
Gardevoir: 10 - 2637
Surskit: 8 - 2645
Masquerain: 9 - 2654
Shroomish: 10 - 2664
Breloom: 11 - 2675
Slakoth: 9 - 2684
Vigoroth: 10 - 2694
Slaking: 10 - 2704
Nincada: 10 - 2714
Ninjask: 13 - 2727
Shedinja: 10 - 2737
Whismur: 11 - 2748
Loudred: 11 - 2759
Exploud: 12 - 2771
Makuhita: 13 - 2784
Hariyama: 13 - 2797
Azurill: 6 - 2803
Nosepass: 10 - 2813
Skitty: 12 - 2825
Delcatty: 4 - 2829
Sableye: 13 - 2842
Mawile: 12 - 2854
Aron: 12 - 2866
Lairon: 12 - 2878
Aggron: 12 - 2890
Meditite: 12 - 2902
Medicham: 15 - 2917
Electrike: 11 - 2928
Manectric: 11 - 2939
Plusle: 11 - 2950
Minun: 11 - 2961
Volbeat: 10 - 2971
Illumise: 10 - 2981
Roselia: 15 - 2996
Gulpin: 11 - 3007
Swalot: 12 - 3019
Carvanha: 10 - 3029
Sharpedo: 12 - 3041
Wailmer: 12 - 3053
Wailord: 12 - 3065
Numel: 10 - 3075
Camerupt: 11 - 3086
Torkoal: 12 - 3098
Spoink: 11 - 3109
Grumpig: 11 - 3120
Spinda: 11 - 3131
Trapinch: 8 - 3139
Vibrava: 9 - 3148
Flygon: 9 - 3157
Cacnea: 14 - 3171
Cacturne: 15 - 3186
Swablu: 11 - 3197
Altaria: 13 - 3210
Zangoose: 11 - 3221
Seviper: 10 - 3231
Lunatone: 10 - 3241
Solrock: 10 - 3251
Barboach: 11 - 3262
Whiscash: 12 - 3274
Corphish: 12 - 3286
Crawdaunt: 12 - 3298
Baltoy: 11 - 3309
Claydol: 13 - 3322
Lileep: 10 - 3332
Cradily: 10 - 3342
Anorith: 10 - 3352
Armaldo: 10 - 3362
Feebas: 3 - 3365
Milotic: 11 - 3376
Castform: 8 - 3384
Kecleon: 13 - 3397
Shuppet: 10 - 3407
Banette: 10 - 3417
Duskull: 11 - 3428
Dusclops: 13 - 3441
Tropius: 11 - 3452
Chimecho: 12 - 3464
Absol: 11 - 3475
Wynaut: 7 - 3482
Snorunt: 11 - 3493
Glalie: 12 - 3505
Spheal: 13 - 3518
Sealeo: 13 - 3531
Walrein: 13 - 3544
Clamperl: 4 - 3548
Huntail: 8 - 3556
Gorebyss: 8 - 3564
Relicanth: 11 - 3575
Luvdisc: 9 - 3584
Bagon: 11 - 3595
Shelgon: 12 - 3607
Salamence: 13 - 3620
Beldum: 1 - 3621
Metang: 10 - 3631
Metagross: 10 - 3641
Regirock: 9 - 3650
Regice: 9 - 3659
Registeel: 10 - 3669
Latias: 11 - 3680
Latios: 11 - 3691
Kyogre: 11 - 3702
Groudon: 11 - 3713
Rayquaza: 11 - 3724
Jirachi: 12 - 3736
Deoxys (Normal): 12 - 3748
Deoxys (Attack): 12 - 3760
Deoxys (Defense): 14 - 3784
Deoxys (Speed): 12 – 3796
389
Gen 4 
Bulbasaur: 14 - 14
Ivysaur: 14 - 28
Venusaur: 15 - 43
Charmander: 10 - 53
Charmeleon: 10 - 63
Charizard: 16 - 79
Squirtle: 14 - 93
Wartortle: 14 - 107
Blastoise: 15 - 122
Caterpie: 3 - 125
Metapod: 1 - 126
Butterfree: 13 - 139
Weedle: 3 - 142
Kakuna: 1 - 143
Beedrill: 11 - 154
Pidgey: 13 - 167
Pidgeotto: 13 - 180
Pidgeot: 13 - 193
Rattata: 13 - 206
Raticate: 15 - 221
Spearow: 11 - 232
Fearow: 12 - 244
Ekans: 14 - 258
Arbok: 18 - 276
Pikachu: 13 - 289
Raichu: 4 - 293
Sandshrew: 13 - 306
Sandslash: 14 - 320
Nidoran F: 13 - 333
Nidorina: 13 - 336
Nidoqueen: 7 - 343
Nidoran M: 13 - 356
Nidorino: 13 - 369
Nidoking: 7 - 376
Clefairy: 17 - 393
Clefable: 4 - 397
Vulpix: 15 - 412
Ninetales: 5 - 417
Jigglypuff: 13 - 430
Wigglytuff: 4 - 434
Zubat: 11 - 445
Golbat: 12 - 457
Oddish: 12 - 469
Gloom: 12 - 481
Vileplume: 6 - 487
Paras: 10 - 497
Parasect: 11 - 508
Venonat: 14 - 522
Venomoth: 17 - 539
Diglett: 13 - 552
Dugtrio: 16 - 568
Meowth: 15 - 583
Persian: 16 - 599
Psyduck: 13 - 612
Golduck: 14 - 626
Mankey: 15 - 641
Primeape: 16 - 657
Growlithe: 15 - 672
Arcanine: 6 - 678
Poliwag: 13 - 691
Poliwhirl: 13 - 704
Poliwrath: 6 - 710
Abra: 1 - 711
Kadabra: 13 - 724 
Alakazam: 13 - 737
Machop: 13 - 750
Machoke: 13 - 763
Machamp: 13 - 776
Bellsprout: 13 - 789
Weepinbell: 13 - 802
Victreebel: 9 - 811
Tentacool: 13 - 824
Tentacruel: 13 - 837
Geodude: 13 - 850
Graveler: 13 - 863
Golem: 13 - 876
Ponyta: 12 - 888
Rapidash: 15 - 903
Slowpoke: 15 - 918
Slowbro: 16 - 934
Magnemite: 15 - 949
Magneton: 16 - 965
Farfetch’d: 16 - 981
Doduo: 12 - 993
Dodrio: 13 - 1006
Seel: 16 - 1022
Dewgong: 17 - 1039
Grimer: 14 - 1053
Muk: 14 - 1067
Shellder: 13 - 1080
Cloyster: 7 - 1087
Gastly: 14 - 1101
Haunter: 15 - 1116
Gengar: 15 - 1131
Onix: 17 - 1148
Drowzee: 14 - 1162
Hypno: 16 - 1178
Krabby: 15 - 1193
Kingler: 15 - 1208
Voltorb: 14 - 1222
Electrode: 14 - 1236
Exeggcute: 14 - 1250
Exeggutor: 8 - 1258
Cubone: 14 - 1272
Marowak: 14 - 1286
Hitmonlee: 16 - 1302
Hitmonchan: 16 - 1318
Lickitung: 14 - 1332
Koffing: 13 - 1345
Weezing: 13 - 1358
Rhyhorn: 11 - 1369
Rhydon: 12 - 1381
Chansey: 14 - 1395
Tangela: 17 - 1412
Kangaskhan: 14 - 1426
Horsea: 12 - 1438
Seadra: 12 - 1450
Goldeen: 13 - 1463
Seaking: 14 - 1477
Staryu: 14 - 1491
Starmie: 5 – 1496
Mr. Mime: 20 - 1516
Scyther: 18 - 1534
Jynx: 14 - 1548
Electabuzz: 12 - 1560
Magmar: 12 - 1572
Pinsir: 14 - 1586
Tauros: 13 - 1599
Magikarp: 3 - 1602
Gyarados: 11 - 1613
Lapras: 15 - 1628
Ditto: 1 - 1629
Eevee: 11 - 1640
Vaporeon: 14 - 1654
Jolteon: 14 - 1668
Flareon: 14 - 1682
Porygon: 15 - 1697
Omanyte: 13 - 1710
Omastar: 14 - 1724
Kabuto: 12 - 1736
Kabutops: 15 - 1751
Aerodactyl: 16 - 1776
Snorlax: 14 - 1790
Articuno: 14 - 1804
Zapdos: 14 - 1828
Moltres: 14 - 1842
Dratini: 13 - 1855
Dragonair: 13 - 1868
Dragonite: 17 - 1885
Mewtwo: 17 - 1902
Mew: 12 - 1914
Chikorita: 14 - 1928
Bayleef: 14 - 1942
Meganium: 15 - 1957
Cyndaquil: 13 - 1970
Quilava: 13 - 1983
Typhlosion: 14 - 1997
Totodile: 15 - 2012
Croconaw: 15 - 2027
Feraligatr: 16 - 2043
Sentret: 14 - 2057
Furret: 14 - 2071
Hoothoot: 15 - 2086
Noctowl: 16 - 2102
Ledyba: 13 - 2115
Ledian: 13 - 2128
Spinarak: 14 - 2142
Ariados: 15 - 2157
Crobat: 13 - 2170
Chinchou: 14 - 2184
Lanturn: 17 - 2201
Pichu: 6 - 2207
Cleffa: 7 - 2214
Igglybuff: 6 - 2220
Togepi: 13 - 2233
Togetic: 14 - 2247
Natu: 15 - 2262
Xatu: 16 - 2278
Mareep: 11 - 2289
Flaaffy: 11 - 2300
Ampharos: 13 - 2313
Bellossom: 7 - 2320
Marill: 11 - 2331
Azumarill: 11 - 2342
Sudowoodo: 14 - 2356
Politoed: 7 - 2363
Hoppip: 16 - 2379
Skiploom: 16 - 2395
Jumpluff: 16 - 2411
Aipom: 14 - 2425
Sunkern: 13 - 2438
Sunflora: 14 - 2442
Yanma: 16 - 2458
Wooper: 13 - 2471
Quagsire: 13 - 2484
Espeon: 14 - 2498
Umbreon: 14 - 2512
Murkrow: 11 - 2533
Slowking: 17 - 2550
Misdreavus: 13 - 2563
Unown: 1 - 2564
Wobbuffet: 4 - 2568
Girafarig: 16 - 2574
Pineco: 14 - 2588
Forretress: 18 - 2606
Dunsparce: 14 - 2620
Gligar: 13 - 2633
Steelix: 20 - 2653
Snubbull: 15 - 2668
Granbull: 15 - 2683
Qwilfish: 18 - 2701
Scizor: 18 - 2719
Shuckle: 10 - 2729
Heracross: 14 - 2743
Sneasel: 13 - 2756
Teddiursa: 14 - 2770
Ursaring: 14 - 2784
Slugma: 13 - 2797
Magcargo: 13 - 2810
Swinub: 14 - 2824
Piloswine: 16 - 2840
Corsola: 14 - 2854
Remoraid: 11 - 2865
Octillery: 14 - 2879
Delibird: 1 - 2880
Mantine: 16 - 2896
Skarmory: 14 - 2910
Houndour: 14 - 2924
Houndoom: 15 - 2939
Kingdra: 13 - 2942
Phanpy: 13 - 2955
Donphan: 16 - 2971
Porygon2: 16 - 2987
Stantler: 14 - 3001
Smeargle: 1 - 3002
Tyrogue: 4 - 3006
Hitmontop: 14 - 3020
Smoochum: 14 - 3034
Elekid: 12 - 3046
Magby: 12 - 3058
Miltank: 13 - 3073
Blissey: 14 - 3087
Raikou: 14 - 3101
Entei: 14 - 3115
Suicune: 14 - 3129
Larvitar: 13 - 3142
Pupitar: 13 - 3155
Tyranitar: 16 - 3171
Lugia: 17 - 3188
Ho-oh: 17 - 3205
Celebi: 14 - 3219
Treecko: 12 - 3231
Grovyle: 13 - 3244
Sceptile: 14 - 3258
Torchic: 11 - 3269
Combusken: 13 - 3282
Blaziken: 15 - 3297
Mudkip: 12 - 3309
Marshtomp: 13 - 3322
Swampert: 14 - 3336
Poochyena: 14 - 3350
Mightyena: 14 - 3364
Zigzagoon: 13 - 3377
Linoone: 14 - 3391
Wurmple: 4 - 3396
Silcoon: 1 - 3397
Beautifly: 10 - 3407
Cascoon: 1 - 3408
Dustox: 10 - 3418
Lotad: 11 - 3429
Lombre: 11 - 3440
Ludicolo: 4 - 3444
Seedot: 7 - 3451
Nuzleaf: 11 - 3462
Shiftry: 5 - 3469
Taillow: 10 - 3479
Swellow: 11 - 3490
Wingull: 12 - 3502
Pelipper: 15 - 3517
Ralts: 13 - 3530
Kirlia: 13 - 3563
Gardevoir: 14 - 3577
Surskit: 9 - 3586
Masquerain: 12 - 3598
Shroomish: 12 - 3610
Breloom: 13 - 3623
Slakoth: 9 - 3632
Vigoroth: 10 - 3642
Slaking: 13 - 3655
Nincada: 10 - 3665
Ninjask: 15 - 3680
Shedinja: 12 - 3692
Whismur: 11 - 3703
Loudred: 12 - 3715
Exploud: 17 - 3732
Makuhita: 16 - 3748
Hariyama: 17 - 3765
Azurill: 6 - 3771
Nosepass: 14 - 3777
Skitty: 17 - 3794
Delcatty: 4 - 3798
Sableye: 18 - 3806
Mawile: 14 - 3820
Aron: 14 - 3834
Lairon: 14 - 3848
Aggron: 14 - 3862
Meditite: 14 - 3876
Medicham: 17 - 3893
Electrike: 13 - 3906
Manectric: 14 - 3920
Plusle: 15 - 3935
Minun: 16 - 3951
Volbeat: 13 - 3964
Illumise: 12 - 3976
Roselia: 16 - 3992
Gulpin: 14 - 4006
Swalot: 15 - 4021
Carvanha: 13 - 4034
Sharpedo: 17 - 4051
Wailmer: 15 - 4066
Wailord: 15 - 4081
Numel: 12 - 4093
Camerupt: 13 - 4106
Torkoal: 15 - 4121
Spoink: 14 - 4136
Grumpig: 14 - 4150
Spinda: 13 - 4163
Trapinch: 12 - 4175
Vibrava: 9 - 4184
Flygon: 10 - 4194
Cacnea: 16 - 4210
Cacturne: 17 - 4227
Swablu: 13 - 4240
Altaria: 16 - 4256
Zangoose: 14 - 4270
Seviper: 13 - 4283
Lunatone: 13 - 4296
Solrock: 13 - 4309
Barboach: 14 - 4313
Whiscash: 16 - 4329
Corphish: 13 - 4343
Crawdaunt: 14 - 4357
Baltoy: 14 – 4371
Claydol: 16 - 4387
Lileep: 13 - 4440
Cradily: 13 - 4453
Anorith: 12 - 4465
Armaldo: 12 - 4477
Feebas: 3 - 4480
Milotic: 14 - 4494
Castform: 8 - 4502
Kecleon: 17 - 4519
Shuppet: 14 - 4533
Banette: 14 - 4547
Duskull: 13 - 4560
Dusclops: 19 - 4579
Tropius: 14 - 4593
Chimecho: 13 - 4606
Absol: 18 - 4624
Wynaut: 7 - 4631
Snorunt: 12 - 4643
Glalie: 13 - 4656
Spheal: 13 - 4669
Sealeo: 13 - 4682
Walrein: 15 - 4697
Clamperl: 4 - 4671
Huntail: 12 - 4683
Gorebyss: 12 - 4695
Relicanth: 13 - 4708
Luvdisc: 13 - 4721
Bagon: 12 - 4733
Shelgon: 13 - 4746
Salamence: 16 - 4762
Beldum: 1 - 4763
Metang: 13 - 4776
Metagross: 14 - 4790
Regirock: 13 - 4803
Regice: 13 - 4816
Registeel: 15 - 4831
Latias: 15 - 4846
Latios: 15 - 4861
Kyogre: 14 - 4875
Groudon: 14 - 4889
Rayquaza: 14 - 4903
Jirachi: 16 - 4919
Deoxys (Normal): 14 - 4933
Deoxys (Attack): 14 - 4947
Deoxys (Defense): 16 - 4963
Deoxys (Speed): 14 - 4977
Turtwig: 12 - 4989
Grotle: 12 - 5001
Torterra: 14 - 5015
Chimchar: 12 - 5027
Monferno: 13 - 5040
Infernape: 13 - 5053
Piplup: 13 - 5066
Prinplup: 14 - 5070
Empoleon: 15 - 5085
Starly: 11 - 5096
Staravia: 11 - 5107
Staraptor: 12 - 5119
Bidoof: 12 - 5131
Bibarel: 13 - 5144
Kricketot: 3 - 5147
Kricketune: 13 - 5160
Shinx: 11 - 5171
Luxio: 11 - 5182
Luxray: 11 - 5193
Budew: 6 - 5199
Roserade: 5 - 5204
Cranidos: 11 - 5215
Rampardos: 12 - 5227
Shieldon: 11 - 5238
Bastiodon: 12 - 5250
Burmy: 4 - 5254
Wormadam: 13 - 5267
Mothim: 13 - 5290
Combee: 3 - 5293
Vespiquen: 16 - 5309
Pachirisu: 11 - 5320
Buizel: 11 - 5333
Floatzel: 13 - 5346
Cherubi: 10 - 5356
Cherrim: 11 - 5367
Shellos: 10 - 5377
Gastrodon: 10 - 5387
Ambipom: 14 - 5401
Drifloon: 13 - 5414
Drifblim: 13 - 5427
Buneary: 14 - 5441
Lopunny: 16 - 5457
Mismagius: 6 - 5463
Honchkrow: 8 - 5471
Glameow: 12 - 5483
Purugly: 13 - 5496
Chingling: 6 - 5502
Stunky: 12 - 5514
Skuntank: 13 - 5527
Bronzor: 13 - 5540
Bronzong: 16 - 5556
Bonsly: 13 - 5569
Mime Jr.: 18 - 5587
Happiny: 5 - 5592
Chatot: 12 - 5604
Spiritomb: 13 - 5617
Gible: 10 - 5627
Gabite: 10 - 5637
Garchomp: 12 - 5649
Munchlax: 15 - 5664
Riolu: 9 - 5673
Lucario: 16 - 5689
Hippopotas: 11 - 5700
Hippowdon: 14 - 5714
Skorupi: 12 - 5726
Drapion: 15 - 5741
Croagunk: 14 - 5755
Toxicroak: 14 - 5769
Carnivine: 13 - 5782
Finneon: 13 - 5795
Lumineon: 13 - 5808
Mantyke: 13 - 5821
Snover: 12 - 5833
Abomasnow: 13 - 5846
Weavile: 16 - 5862
Magnezone: 17 - 5879
Lickilicky: 15 - 5894
Rhyperior: 14 - 5908
Tangrowth: 18 - 5926
Electivire: 14 - 5940
Magmortar: 14 - 5954
Togekiss: 4 - 5958
Yanmega: 18 - 5976
Leafeon: 14 - 5990
Glaceon: 14 - 6004
Gliscor: 16 - 6020
Mamoswine: 16 - 6036
Porygon-Z: 17 - 6053
Gallade: 15 - 6068
Probopass: 16 - 6084
Dusknoir: 19 - 6103
Froslass: 13 - 6116
Rotom (Normal): 12 - 6129
Rotom (Heat): 13 - 6142
Rotom (Wash): 13 - 6155
Rotom (Frost): 13 - 6168
Rotom (Fan): 13 - 6181
Rotom (Mow): 13 - 6194
Uxie: 12 - 6206
Mesprit: 12 - 6218
Azelf: 12 - 6230
Dialga: 13 - 6243
Palkia: 13 - 6256
Heatran: 13 - 6269
Regigigas: 14 - 6283
Giratina: 13 - 6296
Cresselia: 12 - 6308
Phione: 11 - 6319
Manaphy: 13 - 6332
Darkrai: 15 - 6347
Shaymin (Land): 15 - 6362
Shaymin (Sky): 12 - 6374
Arceus: 14 – 6388
502
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 14
Ivysaur: 14 - 28
Venusaur: 15 - 43
Charmander: 12 - 55
Charmeleon: 12 - 67
Charizard: 18 - 85
Squirtle: 14 - 99
Wartortle: 14 - 113
Blastoise: 15 - 128
Caterpie: 3 - 131
Metapod: 1 - 132
Butterfree: 15 -147
Weedle: 3 - 150
Kakuna: 1 – 151
Beedrill: 11 - 162
Pidgey: 14 - 176
Pidgeotto: 14 - 190
Pidgeot: 14 - 204
Rattata: 13 - 217
Raticate: 15 - 232
Spearow: 11 - 243
Fearow: 13 - 256
Ekans: 16 - 272
Arbok: 20 - 292
Pikachu: 14 - 306
Raichu: 4 - 310
Sandshrew: 17 - 327
Sandslash: 18 - 345
Nidoran F: 13 - 358
Nidorina: 13 - 371
Nidoqueen: 8 - 379
Nidoran M: 13 - 392
Nidorino: 13 - 405
Nidoking: 8 - 413
Clefairy: 21 - 434
Clefable: 4 - 438
Vulpix: 19 - 457
Ninetales: 5 - 462
Jigglypuff: 14 - 476
Wigglytuff: 4 - 480
Zubat: 13 - 493
Golbat: 14 - 507
Oddish: 12 - 519
Gloom: 12 - 531
Vileplume: 6 - 537
Paras: 12 - 549
Parasect: 13 - 562
Venonat: 14 - 576
Venomoth: 18 - 594
Diglett: 14 - 608
Dugtrio: 17 - 625
Meowth: 15 - 640
Persian: 17 - 657
Psyduck: 16 - 673
Golduck: 17 - 690
Mankey: 16 - 706
Primeape: 17 - 723
Growlithe: 18 - 751
Arcanine: 6 - 757
Poliwag: 13 - 770
Poliwhirl: 13 - 783
Poliwrath: 7 - 790
Abra: 1 - 791
Kadabra: 15 - 806
Alakazam: 15 - 821
Machop: 14 - 835
Machoke: 14 - 849
Machamp: 15 - 864
Bellsprout: 13 - 877
Weepinbell: 13 - 890
Victreebel: 10 - 900
Tentacool: 16 - 916
Tentacruel: 16 - 632
Geodude: 16 - 648
Graveler: 16 - 664
Golem: 17 - 681
Ponyta: 14 - 695
Rapidash: 17 - 712
Slowpoke: 16 - 728
Slowbro: 17 - 745
Magnemite: 17 - 762
Magneton: 18 - 780
Farfetch’d: 18 - 798
Doduo: 13 - 811
Dodrio: 14 - 825
Seel: 17 - 842
Dewgong: 18 - 860
Grimer: 15 - 875
Muk: 15 - 890
Shellder: 16 - 906
Cloyster: 8 - 914
Gastly: 15 - 929
Haunter: 16 - 945
Gengar: 16 - 961
Onix: 22 - 983
Drowzee: 16 - 999
Hypno: 18 - 1017
Krabby: 15 - 1032
Kingler: 16 - 1048
Voltorb: 15 - 1063
Electrode: 15 - 1078
Exeggcute: 16 - 1084
Exeggutor: 9 - 1093
Cubone: 15 - 1108
Marowak: 15 - 1123
Hitmonlee: 17 - 1140
Hitmonchan: 18 - 1158
Lickitung: 15 - 1173
Koffing: 14 - 1187
Weezing: 14 - 1201
Rhyhorn: 14 - 1215
Rhydon: 15 - 1230
Chansey: 17 - 1247
Tangela: 18 - 1265
Kangaskhan: 15 - 1280
Horsea: 12 - 1292
Seadra: 12 - 1304
Goldeen: 14 - 1318
Seaking: 15 - 1331
Staryu: 16 - 1347
Starmie: 5 - 1352
Mr. Mime: 23 - 1275
Scyther: 18 - 1293
Jynx: 15 - 1308
Electabuzz: 14 - 1322
Magmar: 14 - 1336
Pinsir: 15 - 1351
Tauros: 14 - 1365
Magikarp: 3 - 1368
Gyarados: 11 - 1379
Lapras: 15 - 1394
Ditto: 1 - 1395
Eevee: 14 - 1409
Vaporeon: 15 - 1424
Jolteon: 14 - 1438
Flareon: 14 - 1452
Porygon: 15 - 1467
Omanyte: 14 - 1481
Omastar: 15 - 1496
Kabuto: 12 - 1508
Kabutops: 15 - 1523
Aerodactyl: 17 - 1540
Snorlax: 16 - 1556
Articuno: 15 - 1571
Zapdos: 15 - 1586
Moltres: 15 - 1601
Dratini: 14 - 1615
Dragonair: 14 - 1629
Dragonite: 19 - 1648
Mewtwo: 18 - 1666
Mew: 13 - 1679
Chikorita: 14 - 1693
Bayleef: 14 - 1707
Meganium: 15 - 1722
Cyndaquil: 15 - 1737
Quilava: 15 - 1752
Typhlosion: 16 - 1768
Totodile: 16 - 1784
Croconaw: 16 - 1800
Feraligatr: 17 - 1817
Sentret: 14 - 1831
Furret: 14 - 1845
Hoothoot: 17 - 1862
Noctowl: 18 - 1880
Ledyba: 13 - 1893
Ledian: 13 - 1906
Spinarak: 15 - 1921
Ariados: 16 - 1937
Crobat: 15 - 1952
Chinchou: 15 - 1967
Lanturn: 18 - 1985
Pichu: 6 - 1991
Cleffa: 7 - 1998
Igglybuff: 6 - 2004
Togepi: 15 - 2019
Togetic: 16 - 2035
Natu: 16 - 2051
Xatu: 17 - 2068
Mareep: 15 - 2083
Flaaffy: 15 - 2098
Ampharos: 17 - 2115
Bellossom: 7 - 2122
Marill: 15 - 2137
Azumarill: 15 - 2152
Sudowoodo: 16 - 2168
Politoed: 7 - 2175
Hoppip: 18 - 2193
Skiploom: 18 - 2211
Jumpluff: 18 - 2229
Aipom: 14 - 2243
Sunkern: 16 - 2259
Sunflora: 17 - 2276
Yanma: 16 - 2292
Wooper: 13 - 2305
Quagsire: 13 - 2318
Espeon: 14 - 2332
Umbreon: 14 - 2346
Murkrow: 15 - 2361
Slowking: 18 - 2379
Misdreavus: 14 - 2393
Unown: 1 - 2394
Wobbuffet: 4 - 2398
Girafarig: 16 - 2414
Pineco: 14 - 2428
Forretress: 20 - 2448
Dunsparce: 18 - 2466
Gligar: 17 - 2483
Steelix: 24 - 2507
Snubbull: 15 - 2522
Granbull: 16 - 2538
Qwilfish: 18 - 2556
Scizor: 18 - 2574
Shuckle: 18 - 2592
Heracross: 15 - 2607
Sneasel: 16 - 2623
Teddiursa: 14 - 2637
Ursaring: 14 - 2651
Slugma: 14 - 2665
Magcargo: 15 - 2680
Swinub: 15 - 2695
Piloswine: 17 - 2712
Corsola: 17 - 2729
Remoraid: 13 - 2742
Octillery: 16 - 2758
Delibird: 1 - 2759
Mantine: 18 - 2777
Skarmory: 15 - 2792
Houndour: 16 - 2808
Houndoom: 17 - 2825
Kingdra: 13 - 2838
Phanpy: 13 - 2851
Donphan: 16 - 2866
Porygon2: 16 - 2882
Stantler: 15 - 2897
Smeargle: 1 - 2898
Tyrogue: 4 - 2902
Hitmontop: 16 - 2918
Smoochum: 15 - 2933
Elekid: 14 - 2947
Magby: 14 - 2961
Miltank: 13 - 2974
Blissey: 17 - 2991
Raikou: 14 - 3005
Entei: 14 - 3019
Suicune: 14 - 3033
Larvitar: 14 - 3047
Pupitar: 14 - 3061
Tyranitar: 18 - 3079
Lugia: 16 - 3095
Ho-oh: 16 - 3011
Celebi: 14 - 3025
Treecko: 12 - 3037
Grovyle: 13 - 3050
Sceptile: 14 - 3064
Torchic: 11 - 3075
Combusken: 13 - 3088
Blaziken: 16 - 3104
Mudkip: 12 - 3116
Marshtomp: 13 - 3129
Swampert: 14 - 3143
Poochyena: 14 - 3157
Mightyena: 14 - 3171
Zigzagoon: 14 - 3185
Linoone: 15 - 3200
Wurmple: 4 - 3204
Silcoon: 1 - 3205
Beautifly: 11 - 3216
Cascoon: 1 - 3217
Dustox: 11 - 3228
Lotad: 11 - 3239
Lombre: 11 - 3250
Ludicolo: 4 - 3254
Seedot: 7 - 3261
Nuzleaf: 11 - 3272
Shiftry: 6 - 3278
Taillow: 10 - 3288
Swellow: 11 - 3299
Wingull: 14 - 3313
Pelipper: 19 - 3332
Ralts: 15 - 3347
Kirlia: 15 - 3362
Gardevoir: 16 - 3378
Surskit: 9 - 3387
Masquerain: 13 - 3400
Shroomish: 12 - 3412
Breloom: 13 - 3425
Slakoth: 10 - 3435
Vigoroth: 11 - 3446
Slaking: 14 - 3460
Nincada: 10 - 3470
Ninjask: 15 - 3485
Shedinja: 12 - 3497
Whismur: 12 - 3509
Loudred: 13 - 3522
Exploud: 18 - 3540
Makuhita: 17 - 3557
Hariyama: 18 - 3575
Azurill: 10 - 3585
Nosepass: 16 - 3601
Skitty: 17 - 3618
Delcatty: 4 - 3622
Sableye: 19 - 3641
Mawile: 14 - 3655
Aron: 16 - 3671
Lairon: 16 - 3687
Aggron: 16 - 3703
Meditite: 15 - 3718
Medicham: 18 - 3736
Electrike: 14 - 3750
Manectric: 15 - 3765
Plusle: 17 - 3782
Minun: 18 - 3800
Volbeat: 13 - 3813
Illumise: 12 - 3825
Roselia: 16 - 3841
Gulpin: 15 - 3856
Swalot: 16 - 3872
Carvanha: 13 - 3885
Sharpedo: 17 - 3902
Wailmer: 16 - 3918
Wailord: 16 - 3934
Numel: 15 - 3949
Camerupt: 16 - 3965
Torkoal: 17 - 3982
Spoink: 15 - 3997
Grumpig: 15 - 4012
Spinda: 13 - 4025
Trapinch: 17 - 4042
Vibrava: 14 - 4036
Flygon: 16 - 4052
Cacnea: 16 - 4068
Cacturne: 17 - 4085
Swablu: 15 - 4100
Altaria: 19 - 4119
Zangoose: 16 - 4135
Seviper: 16 - 4151
Lunatone: 16 - 4167
Solrock: 16 - 4183
Barboach: 14 - 4197
Whiscash: 16 - 4213
Corphish: 13 - 4226
Crawdaunt: 14 - 4240
Baltoy: 17 - 4257
Claydol: 19 - 4276
Lileep: 13 - 4289
Cradily: 13 - 4302
Anorith: 12 - 4314
Armaldo: 12 - 4326
Feebas: 3 - 4329
Milotic: 14 - 4343
Castform: 12 - 4355
Kecleon: 18 - 4373
Shuppet: 15 - 4388
Banette: 15 - 4403
Duskull: 14 - 4417
Dusclops: 20 - 4437
Tropius: 16 - 4453
Chimecho: 15 - 4468
Absol: 18 - 4486
Wynaut: 7 - 4493
Snorunt: 12 - 4505
Glalie: 13 - 4518
Spheal: 13 - 4531
Sealeo: 13 - 4544
Walrein: 15 - 4559
Clamperl: 5 - 4564
Huntail: 12 - 4576
Gorebyss: 12 - 4588
Relicanth: 13 - 4601
Luvdisc: 14 - 4615
Bagon: 12 - 4627
Shelgon: 13 - 4640
Salamence: 17 - 4657
Beldum: 1 - 4658
Metang: 14 - 4672
Metagross: 15 - 4687
Regirock: 13 - 4700
Regice: 13 - 4713
Registeel: 15 - 4728
Latias: 18 - 4746
Latios: 18 - 4764
Kyogre: 13 - 4777
Groudon: 13 - 4790
Rayquaza: 13 - 4803
Jirachi: 16 - 4819
Deoxys (Normal): 14 - 4833
Deoxys (Attack): 14 - 4847
Deoxys (Defense): 16 – 4863
Deoxys (Speed): 14 - 4877
Turtwig: 12 - 4889
Grotle: 12 - 4901
Torterra: 14 - 4915
Chimchar: 13 - 4928
Monferno: 14 - 4942
Infernape: 14 - 4956
Piplup: 13 - 4969
Prinplup: 14 - 4983
Empoleon: 15 - 4998
Starly: 12 - 5010
Staravia: 12 - 5022
Staraptor: 13 - 5035
Bidoof: 12 - 5047
Bibarel: 13 - 5060
Kricketot: 4 - 5064
Kricketune: 13 - 5077
Shinx: 12 - 5089
Luxio: 12 - 5101
Luxray: 12 - 5113
Budew: 6 - 5119
Roserade: 5 - 5124
Cranidos: 12 - 5136
Rampardos: 13 - 5149
Shieldon: 12 - 5161
Bastiodon: 13 - 5174
Burmy: 4 - 5178
Wormadam: 13 - 5181
Mothim: 14 - 5195
Combee: 4 - 5199
Vespiquen: 17 - 5216
Pachirisu: 14 - 5230
Buizel: 14 - 5244
Floatzel: 16 - 5260
Cherubi: 11 - 5271
Cherrim: 12 - 5283
Shellos: 10 - 5293
Gastrodon: 10 - 5303
Ambipom: 14 - 5317
Drifloon: 15 - 5332
Drifblim: 15 - 5347
Buneary: 16 - 5363
Lopunny: 18 - 5381
Mismagius: 6 - 5387
Honchkrow: 10 - 5397
Glameow: 13 - 5410
Purugly: 14 - 5424
Chingling: 7 - 5431
Stunky: 13 - 5444
Skuntank: 14 - 5458
Bronzor: 16 - 5474
Bronzong: 19 - 5493
Bonsly: 13 - 5506
Mime Jr.: 18 - 5524
Happiny: 5 - 5529
Chatot: 15 - 5544
Spiritomb: 13 - 5557
Gible: 10 - 5567
Gabite: 11 - 5578
Garchomp: 13 - 5591
Munchlax: 17 - 5608
Riolu: 11 - 5619
Lucario: 19 - 5638
Hippopotas: 11 - 5649
Hippowdon: 14 - 5663
Skorupi: 16 - 5679
Drapion: 19 - 5698
Croagunk: 15 - 5713
Toxicroak: 15 - 5728
Carnivine: 14 - 5742
Finneon: 14 - 5756
Lumineon: 14 - 5770
Mantyke: 15 - 5785
Snover: 12 - 5797
Abomasnow: 13 - 5810
Weavile: 19 - 5829
Magnezone: 19 - 5848
Lickilicky: 16 - 5864
Rhyperior: 16 - 5880
Tangrowth: 19 - 5899
Electivire: 16 - 5915
Magmortar: 16 - 5931
Togekiss: 4 - 5935
Yanmega: 18 - 5953
Leafeon: 14 - 5967
Glaceon: 14 - 5981
Gliscor: 18 - 5999
Mamoswine: 17 - 6016
Porygon-Z: 17 - 6033
Gallade: 17 - 6050
Probopass: 18 - 6068
Dusknoir: 20 - 6088
Froslass: 13 - 6101
Rotom (Normal): 14 - 6115
Rotom (Heat): 15 - 6130
Rotom (Wash): 15 - 6145
Rotom (Frost): 15 - 6160
Rotom (Fan): 15 - 6175
Rotom (Mow): 15 - 6190
Uxie: 12 - 6202
Mesprit: 12 - 6214
Azelf: 12 - 6226
Dialga: 13 - 6339
Palkia: 13 - 6352
Heatran: 13 - 6365
Regigigas: 14 - 6379
Giratina: 13 - 6392
Cresselia: 12 - 6404
Phione: 11 - 6415
Manaphy: 13 - 6428
Darkrai: 12 - 6440
Shaymin: 12 - 6452
Arceus: 14 - 6466
Victini: 17 - 6483
Snivy: 15 - 6498
Servine: 15 - 6513
Serperior: 15 - 6528
Tepig: 15 - 6543
Pignite: 16 - 6559
Emboar: 17 - 6576
Oshawott: 15 - 6591
Dewott: 15 - 6606
Samurott: 17 - 6623
Patrat: 15 - 6638
Watchog: 17 - 6655
Lillipup: 13 - 6668
Herdier: 13 - 6681
Stoutland: 16 - 6697
Purrloin: 16 - 6713
Liepard: 16 - 6729
Pansage: 15 - 6744
Simisage: 4 - 6748
Pansear: 15 - 6763
Simisear: 4 - 6767
Panpour: 15 - 6782
Simipour: 4 - 6786
Munna: 17 - 6803
Musharna: 4 - 6807
Pidove: 15 - 6822
Tranquill: 15 - 6837
Unfezant: 15 - 6852
Blitzle: 13 - 6865
Zebstrika: 13 - 6878
Roggenrola: 13 - 6891
Boldore: 14 - 6905
Gigalith: 14 - 6919
Woobat: 14 - 6933
Swoobat: 14 - 6947
Drilbur: 15 - 6962
Excadrill: 16 - 6978
Audino: 14 - 6992
Timburr: 16 - 7008
Gurdurr: 16 - 7024
Conkeldurr: 16 - 7040
Tympole: 14 - 7054
Palpitoad: 14 - 7068
Seismitoad: 16 - 7084
Throh: 15 - 7099
Sawk: 15 - 7114
Sewaddle: 8 - 7122
Swadloon: 6 - 7128
Leavanny: 13 - 7141
Venipede: 14 - 7155
Whirlipede: 15 - 7170
Scolipede: 16 - 7186
Cottonee: 16 - 7202
Whimsicott: 7 - 7209
Petilil: 16 - 7225
Lilligant: 7 - 7232
Basculin: 16 - 7248
Sandile: 17 - 7265
Krokorok: 17 - 7282
Krookodile: 17 - 7299
Darumaka: 16 - 7315
Darmanitan: 17 - 7332
Maractus: 18 - 7350
Dwebble: 15 - 7365
Crustle: 15 - 7380
Scraggy: 16 - 7396
Scrafty: 16 - 7412
Sigilyph: 17 - 7529
Yamask: 15 - 7544
Cofagrigus: 16 - 7560
Tirtouga: 18 - 7578
Carracosta: 18 - 7596
Archen: 18 - 7614
Archeops: 18 - 7632
Trubbish: 16 - 7648
Garbodor: 16 - 7664
Zorua: 16 - 7680
Zoroark: 18 - 7696
Minccino: 17 - 7713
Cinccino: 6 - 7719
Gothita: 16 - 7735
Gothorita: 16 - 7751
Gothitelle: 16 - 7767
Solosis: 16 - 7783
Duosion: 16 - 7799
Reuniclus: 17 - 7816
Ducklett: 15 - 7831
Swanna: 15 - 7846
Vanillite: 15 - 7861
Vanillish: 15 - 7876
Vanilluxe: 16 - 7882
Deerling: 15 - 7897
Sawsbuck: 17 - 7914
Emolga: 15 - 7929
Karrablast: 15 - 7944
Escavalier: 15 - 7959
Foongus: 15 - 7974
Amoongus: 15 - 7999
Frillish: 14 - 8013
Jellicent: 14 - 8027
Alomomola: 17 - 8044
Joltik: 16 - 8060
Galvantula: 16 - 8076
Ferroseed: 15 - 8091
Ferrothorn: 17 - 8108
Klink: 15 - 8123
Klang: 15 - 8138
Klinklang: 15 - 8153
Tynamo: 4 - 8157
Eelektrik: 15 - 8172
Eelektross: 5 - 8177
Elgyem: 18 - 8195
Beheeyem: 18 - 8213
Litwick: 17 - 8230
Lampent: 17 - 8247
Chandelure: 4 - 8251
Axew: 16 - 8267
Fraxure: 16 - 8283
Haxorus: 16 - 8299
Cubchoo: 15 - 8314
Beartic: 18 - 8332
Cryogonal: 18 - 8350
Shelmet: 15 - 8365
Accelgor: 15 - 8380
Stunfisk: 15 - 8395
Mienfoo: 16 - 8411
Mienshao: 16 - 8427
Druddigon: 16 - 8443
Golett: 15 - 8458
Golurk: 16 - 8474
Pawniard: 16 - 8490
Bisharp: 17 - 8507
Bouffalant: 14 - 8521
Rufflet: 16 - 8537
Braviary: 17 - 8554
Vullaby: 16 - 8570
Mandibuzz: 17 - 8587
Heatmor: 16 - 8603
Durant: 15 - 8618
Deino: 16 - 8634
Zweilous: 16 - 8650
Hydreigon: 16 - 8676
Larvesta: 12 - 8688
Volcarona: 13 - 8701
Cobalion: 14 - 8715
Terrakion: 14 - 8729
Virizion: 14 - 8743
Tornadus: 17 - 8760
Thundurus: 17 - 8777
Reshiram: 15 - 8792
Zekrom: 15 - 8807
Landorus: 17 - 8824
Kyurem: 15 - 8839
Keldeo: 14 - 8853
Meloetta: 15 - 8868
Genesect: 19 – 8887
657

Level Up Damage Moves (average/percentage)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 4/9 - 8
Ivysaur: 4/9 - 8
Venusaur: 4/9 - 12
Charmander: 6/8 - 18
Charmeleon: 6/8 - 24
Charizard: 6/8 - 30
Squirtle: 6/8 - 36
Wartortle: 6/8 - 42
Blastoise: 6/8 - 48
Caterpie: 1/2 - 49
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 3/8 - 52
Weedle: 1/2 - 53
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 4/6 - 57
Pidgey: 3/7 - 60
Pidgeotto: 3/7 - 63
Pidgeot: 3/7 - 66
Rattata: 4/6 - 70
Raticate: 4/6 - 74
Spearow: 3/7 - 77
Fearow: 3/7 - 80
Ekans: 4/7 - 84
Arbok: 4/7 - 88
Pikachu: 6/12 - 94
Raichu: 1/3 - 95
Sandshrew: 5/6 - 100
Sandslash: 5/6 - 105
Nidoran F: 6/8 - 111
Nidorina: 6/8 - 117
Nidoqueen: 4/6 - 121
Nidoran M: 6/8 - 127
Nidorino: 6/8 - 135
Nidoking: 5/5 - 140
Clefairy: 2/8 - 142
Clefable: 1/4 - 143
Vulpix: 4/7 - 147
Ninetales: 2/4 - 149
Jigglypuff: 4/8 - 153
Wigglytuff: 1/4 - 154
Zubat: 3/6 - 157
Golbat: 3/7 - 160
Oddish: 4/7 - 164
Gloom: 4/7 - 168
Vileplume: 2/5 - 170
Paras: 3/6 - 173
Parasect: 3/6 - 176
Venonat: 5/10 - 181
Venomoth: 5/10 - 186
Diglett: 4/6 - 190
Dugtrio: 4/6 - 194
Meowth: 5/7 - 199
Persian: 5/7 - 204
Psyduck: 4/6 - 208
Golduck: 4/6 - 212
Mankey: 6/9 - 218
Primeape: 7/10 - 225
Growlithe: 4/7 - 229
Arcanine: 2/4 - 231
Poliwag: 5/7 - 236
Poliwhirl: 5/7 - 241
Poliwrath: 3/4 - 244
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 3/8 - 247
Alakazam: 3/8 - 250
Machop: 4/6 - 254
Machoke: 4/6 - 258
Machamp: 4/6 - 262
Bellsprout: 5/9 - 267
Weepinbell: 5/9 - 272
Victreebel: 3/6 - 275
Tentacool: 6/9 - 281
Tentacruel: 6/9 - 287
Geodude: 5/7 - 292
Graveler: 5/7 - 297
Golem: 5/7 - 302
Ponyta: 4/7 - 306
Rapidash: 4/7 - 310
Slowpoke: 4/7 - 314
Slowbro: 4/8 - 318
Magnemite: 4/7 - 322
Magneton: 4/7 - 326
Farfetch’d: 3/7 - 329
Doduo: 5/7 - 334
Dodrio: 5/7 - 339
Seel: 4/6 - 343
Dewgong: 4/6 - 347
Grimer: 2/8 - 349
Muk: 2/8 - 351
Shellder: 4/7 - 355
Cloyster: 3/5 - 358
Gastly: 3/5 - 361
Haunter: 3/5 - 364
Gengar: 3/5 - 367
Onix: 5/7 - 372
Drowzee: 4/8 - 376
Hypno: 4/8 - 380
Krabby: 5/7 - 385
Kingler: 5/7 - 390
Voltorb: 5/7 - 395
Electrode: 5/7 - 400
Exeggcute: 2/8 - 402
Exeggutor: 2/3 404
Cubone: 5/9 - 409
Marowak: 5/9 - 414
Hitmonlee: 5/7 - 419
Hitmonchan: 6/7 - 425
Lickitung: 3/7 - 428
Koffing: 5/7 - 433
Weezing: 5/7 - 438
Rhyhorn: 5/7 - 443
Rhydon: 5/7 - 448
Chansey: 3/9 - 451
Tangela: 5/9 - 456
Kangaskhan: 5/7 - 461
Horsea: 3/6 - 464
Seadra: 3/6 - 467
Goldeen: 5/8 - 472
Seaking: 5/8 - 477
Staryu: 4/8 - 481
Starmie: 2/3 - 483
Mr. Mime: 2/6 - 485
Scyther: 3/8 - 488
Jynx: 7/8 - 495
Electabuzz: 4/7 - 499
Magmar: 4/7 - 503
Pinsir: 5/8 - 508
Tauros: 4/6 - 512
Magikarp: 1/2 - 513
Gyarados: 5/6 - 518
Lapras: 4/8 - 522
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 4/8 - 526
Vaporeon: 6/11 - 532
Jolteon: 6/10 - 538
Flareon: 8/11 - 546
Porygon: 3/7 - 549
Omanyte: 4/6 - 553
Omastar: 4/6 - 557
Kabuto: 4/6 - 561
Kabutops: 4/6 - 565
Aerodactyl: 4/6 - 569
Snorlax: 4/7 - 573
Articuno: 3/5 - 576
Zapdos: 3/5 - 579
Moltres: 3/5 - 582
Dratini: 4/7 - 586
Dragonair: 4/7 - 590
Dragonite: 4/7 - 594
Mewtwo: 3/8 - 597
Mew: 3/5 – 600
151
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 4/11 - 4
Ivysaur: 4/11 - 8
Venusaur: 4/11 - 12
Charmander: 7/10 - 19
Charmeleon: 7/10 - 26
Charizard: 8/11 - 34
Squirtle: 7/11 - 41
Wartortle: 7/11 - 48
Blastoise: 7/11 - 55
Caterpie: 1/2 - 56
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 3/9 - 59
Weedle: 1/2 - 60
Kakuna: 0 - 65
Beedrill: 5/7 - 70
Pidgey: 4/8 - 74
Pidgeotto: 4/8 – 78
Pidgeot: 4/8 - 82
Rattata: 5/7 - 87
Raticate: 5/7 - 92
Spearow: 4/8 - 96
Fearow: 4/8 - 100
Ekans: 4/8 - 104
Arbok: 4/8 - 108
Pikachu: 5/11 - 113
Raichu: 3/4 - 116
Sandshrew: 5/8 - 121
Sandslash: 5/8 - 126
Nidoran F: 6/8 - 132
Nidorina: 6/8 - 138
Nidoqueen: 5/6 - 143
Nidoran M: 6/8 - 149
Nidorino: 6/8 - 145
Nidoking: 5/5 - 150
Clefairy: 2/10 - 152
Clefairy: 3/13 - 155
Clefable: 1/4 - 156
Vulpix: 3/4 - 159
Ninetales: 3/5 - 162
Jigglypuff: 5/9 - 167
Wigglytuff: 1/4 - 168
Zubat: 3/7 - 171
Golbat: 3/8 - 174
Oddish: 3/8 - 177
Gloom: 3/8 - 180
Vileplume: 2/4 - 182
Paras: 4/8 - 186
Parasect: 4/8 - 190
Venonat: 5/11 - 195
Venomoth: 6/12 - 201
Diglett: 6/8 - 207
Dugtrio: 7/9 - 214
Meowth: 6/8 - 220
Persian: 6/8 - 226
Psyduck: 4/8 - 230
Golduck: 4/8 - 234
Mankey: 7/10 - 241
Primeape: 8/11 - 249
Growlithe: 5/8 - 254
Arcanine: 3/5 - 257
Poliwag: 5/8 - 262
Poliwhirl: 5/8 - 267
Poliwrath: 3/5 - 270
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 4/9 - 274
Alakazam: 4/9 - 278
Machop: 6/10 - 284
Machoke: 6/10 - 290
Machamp: 6/10 - 296
Bellsprout: 5/10 - 301
Weepinbell: 5/10 - 306
Victreebel: 2/4 - 308
Tentacool: 6/9 - 314
Tentacruel: 6/9 - 320
Geodude: 7/9 - 327
Graveler: 7/9 - 334
Golem: 7/9 - 341
Ponyta: 6/9 - 347
Rapidash: 7/10 - 354
Slowpoke: 5/9 - 359
Slowbro: 5/10 - 364
Magnemite: 5/9 - 369
Magneton: 6/10 - 375
Farfetch’d: 4/8 - 379
Doduo: 6/8 - 385
Dodrio: 6/8 - 391
Seel: 4/7 - 395
Dewgong: 4/7 - 399
Grimer: 3/9 - 402
Muk: 3/9 - 405
Shellder: 4/8 - 409
Cloyster: 2/6 - 411
Gastly: 3/9 - 414
Haunter: 3/9 - 417
Gengar: 3/9 - 420
Onix: 5/8 - 425
Drowzee: 5/10 - 430
Hypno: 5/10 - 435
Krabby: 5/8 - 440
Kingler: 5/8 - 445
Voltorb: 7/9 - 462
Electrode: 7/9 - 469
Exeggcute: 3/9 - 472
Exeggutor: 4/5 - 476
Cubone: 7/11 - 483
Marowak: 7/11 - 490
Hitmonlee: 6/11 - 496
Hitmonchan: 8/10 - 504
Lickitung: 4/8 - 508
Koffing: 5/9 - 513
Weezing: 5/9 - 518
Rhyhorn: 6/8 - 524
Rhydon: 6/8 - 530
Chansey: 4/11 - 534
Tangela: 6/10 - 540
Kangaskhan: 6/9 - 546
Horsea: 4/7 - 550
Seadra: 4/7 - 554
Goldeen: 6/9 - 560
Seaking: 6/9 - 566
Staryu: 6/10 - 572
Starmie: 3/5 - 575
Mr. Mime: 3/11 - 578
Scyther: 5/10 - 583
Jynx: 7/10 - 590
Electabuzz: 5/8 - 595
Magmar: 5/9 - 600
Pinsir: 5/8 - 605
Tauros: 6/9 - 611
Magikarp: 2/3 - 614
Gyarados: 6/8 - 620
Lapras: 4/11 - 624
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 4/9 - 628
Vaporeon: 6/10 - 634
Jolteon: 6/10 - 640
Flareon: 7/10 - 647
Porygon: 4/10 - 651
Omanyte: 5/8 – 659
Omastar: 6/9 - 665
Kabuto: 4/8 - 669
Kabutops: 5/9 - 674
Aerodactyl: 5/8 - 679
Snorlax: 6/10 - 685
Articuno: 4/8 - 689
Zapdos: 4/8 - 693
Moltres: 5/8 - 698
Dratini: 6/10 - 704
Dragonair: 6/10 - 710
Dragonite: 7/11 - 717
Mewtwo: 4/11 - 721
Mew: 4/6 - 725
Chikorita: 4/10 - 729
Bayleef: 4/10 - 733
Meganium: 4/10 - 737
Cyndaquil: 6/8 - 743
Quilava: 6/8 - 749
Typhlosion: 6/8 - 755
Totodile: 6/9 - 761
Croconaw: 6/9 - 767
Feraligatr: 6/9 - 773
Sentret: 4/7 - 777
Furret: 4/7 - 781
Hoothoot: 5/9 - 786
Noctowl: 5/9 - 791
Ledyba: 4/10 - 795
Ledian: 4/10 - 799
Spinarak: 6/11 - 805
Ariados: 6/11 - 811
Crobat: 3/8 - 814
Chinchou: 6/9 - 820
Lanturn: 6/9 - 826
Pichu: 1/5 - 827
Cleffa: 1/5 - 828
Igglybuff: 1/5 - 829
Togepi: 1/7 – 830
Togetic: 1/7 - 831
Natu: 4/7 - 835
Xatu: 4/7 - 839
Mareep: 3/7 - 842
Flaaffy: 3/7 - 845
Ampharos: 4/8 - 849
Bellossom: 3/5 - 852
Marill: 5/8 - 857
Azumarill: 5/8 - 862
Sudowoodo: 6/7 - 868
Politoed: 2/5 - 870
Hoppip: 2/10 - 872
Skiploom: 2/10 - 874
Jumpluff: 2/10 - 876
Aipom: 3/8 - 879
Sunkern: 3/6 - 882
Sunflora: 5/7 - 887
Yanma: 5/10 - 892
Wooper: 3/8 - 895
Quagsire: 3/8 - 898
Espeon: 6/10 - 904
Umbreon: 4/10 - 908
Murkrow: 4/6 - 912
Slowking: 5/9 - 917
Misdreavus: 2/8 - 919
Unown: 1/1 - 920
Wobbuffet: 2/4 - 922
Girafarig: 5/8 - 927
Pineco: 7/9 - 934
Forretress: 7/9 - 941
Dunsparce: 3/7 - 944
Gligar: 5/8 - 949
Steelix: 6/9 - 955
Snubbull: 5/9 - 960
Granbull: 5/9 - 965
Qwilfish: 6/9 - 971
Scizor: 5/10 - 976
Shuckle: 3/7 - 979
Heracross: 7/9 - 986
Sneasel: 7/10 - 993
Teddiursa: 7/9 - 1000
Ursaring: 7/9 - 1007
Slugma: 6/8 - 1013
Magcargo: 6/8 - 1019
Swinub: 4/7 - 1023
Piloswine: 5/8 - 1028
Corsola: 6/8 - 1034
Remoraid: 6/8 - 1040
Octillery: 8/9 - 1048
Delibird: 1/1 - 1049
Mantine: 5/8 - 1064
Skarmory: 4/7 - 1068
Houndour: 6/8 - 1072
Houndoom: 6/8 - 1078
Kingdra: 4/7 - 1082
Phanpy: 5/8 - 1087
Donphan: 6/8 - 1093
Porygon2: 4/10 - 1097
Stantler: 3/7 - 1100
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 1/1 - 1101
Hitmontop: 6/9 - 1107
Smoochum: 6/10 - 1113
Elekid: 5/8 - 1118
Magby: 5/9 - 1123
Miltank: 5/9 - 1128
Blissey: 4/11 - 1132
Raikou: 6/9 - 1138
Entei: 6/9 - 1144
Suicune: 7/11 - 1151
Larvitar: 6/10 - 1157
Pupitar: 6/10 - 1163
Tyranitar: 6/10 - 1169
Lugia: 6/10 - 1175
Ho-oh: 6/10 - 1181
Celebi: 3/9 – 1184
251
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 4/11 - 4
Ivysaur: 4/11 - 8
Venusaur: 4/11 - 12
Charmander: 8/11 - 20
Charmeleon: 8/11 - 28
Charizard: 10/13 - 38
Squirtle: 7/11 - 45
Wartortle: 7/11 - 52
Blastoise: 7/11 - 59
Caterpie: 1/2 - 60
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 4/10 - 64
Weedle: 1/2 - 65
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 6/8 - 71
Pidgey: 4/9 - 75
Pidgeotto: 4/9 - 79
Pidgeot: 4/9 - 83
Rattata: 6/8 - 89
Raticate: 6/8 - 95
Spearow: 5/9 - 100
Fearow: 4/8 - 104
Ekans: 5/11 - 109
Arbok: 5/11 - 114
Pikachu: 5/11 - 119
Raichu: 3/4 - 122
Sandshrew: 6/9 - 128
Sandslash: 6/9 - 134
Nidoran F: 6/10 - 140
Nidorina: 6/10 - 146
Nidoqueen: 5/6 - 151
Nidoran M: 6/10 - 157
Nidorino: 6/10 - 163
Nidoking: 5/5 - 168
Clefable: 1/4 - 169
Vulpix: 4/11 - 173
Ninetales: 3/5 - 174
Jigglypuff: 6/11 - 180
Wigglytuff: 1/4 - 181
Zubat: 6/10 - 187
Golbat: 6/11 - 193
Oddish: 3/8 - 196
Gloom: 3/8 - 199
Vileplume: 3/5 - 202
Paras: 4/9 - 206
Parasect: 4/9 - 210
Venonat: 5/11 - 215
Venomoth: 7/13 - 222
Diglett: 8/10 - 230
Dugtrio: 10/12 - 240
Meowth: 7/10 - 247
Persian: 7/10 - 254
Psyduck: 4/9 - 258
Golduck: 4/9 - 262
Mankey: 7/11 - 269
Primeape: 8/12 - 277
Growlithe: 5/10 - 282
Arcanine: 3/5 - 285
Poliwag: 5/8 - 290
Poliwhirl: 5/8 - 295
Poliwrath: 3/5 - 298
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 4/11 - 302
Alakazam: 4/11 - 306
Machop: 8/12 - 314
Machoke: 8/12 - 322
Machamp: 8/12 - 330
Bellsprout: 5/10 - 335
Weepinbell: 5/10 - 340
Victreebel: 3/7 - 343	
Tentacool: 6/9 - 349
Tentacruel: 6/9 - 355
Geodude: 9/11 - 364
Graveler: 9/11 - 373
Golem: 9/11 - 382
Ponyta: 8/11 - 340
Rapidash: 9/12 - 349
Slowpoke: 5/11 - 354
Slowbro: 5/12 - 359
Magnemite: 6/11 - 365
Magneton: 6/11 - 371
Farfetch’d: 6/10 - 377
Doduo: 7/9 - 384
Dodrio: 7/9 - 391
Seel: 5/8 - 396
Dewgong: 7/10 - 403
Grimer: 3/10 - 406
Muk: 3/10 - 409
Shellder: 5/9 - 414
Cloyster: 2/6 - 416
Gastly: 4/11 - 420
Haunter: 5/12 - 425
Gengar: 5/12 - 430
Onix: 9/12 - 439
Drowzee: 5/11 - 444
Hypno: 5/12 - 449
Krabby: 7/10 - 456
Kingler: 8/11 - 462
Voltorb: 8/11 - 470
Electrode: 8/11 - 478
Exeggcute: 4/10 - 482
Exeggutor: 4/5 - 486
Cubone: 8/12 - 494
Marowak: 8/12 - 502
Hitmonlee: 8/13 - 510
Hitmonchan: 10/12 - 520
Lickitung: 5/10 - 525
Koffing: 5/10 - 530
Weezing: 5/10 - 535
Rhyhorn: 8/10 - 543
Rhydon: 8/10 - 551
Chansey: 4/12 - 555
Tangela: 6/12 - 561
Kangaskhan: 7/10 - 568
Horsea: 4/8 - 572
Seadra: 4/8 - 576
Goldeen: 7/11 - 583
Seaking: 7/11 - 590
Staryu: 6/12 - 596
Starmie: 3/5 - 599
Mr. Mime: 5/16 - 604
Scyther: 6/11 - 610
Jynx: 7/11 - 617
Electabuzz: 5/8 - 622
Magmar: 5/9 - 627
Pinsir: 7/10 - 634
Tauros: 6/10 - 640
Magikarp: 2/3 - 642
Gyarados: 6/9 - 648
Lapras: 5/12 - 653
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 4/9 - 657
Vaporeon: 6/11 - 673
Jolteon: 6/11 - 679
Flareon: 7/11 - 686
Porygon: 4/11 - 690
Omanyte: 6/10 - 696
Omastar: 7/11 - 703
Kabuto: 5/10 - 708
Kabutops: 7/12 - 715
Aerodactyl: 5/8 - 720
Snorlax: 7/14 - 727
Articuno: 5/9 - 732
Zapdos: 4/9 - 736
Moltres: 6/9 - 742
Dratini: 6/10 - 748
Dragonair: 6/10 - 754
Dragonite: 7/11 - 761
Mewtwo: 4/11 - 765
Mew: 4/6 - 769
Chikorita: 4/10 - 773
Bayleef: 4/10 - 777
Meganium: 4/10 - 781
Cyndaquil: 6/8 - 787
Quilava: 6/8 - 793
Typhlosion: 6/8 - 799
Totodile: 6/9 - 805
Croconaw: 6/9 - 811
Feraligatr: 6/9 - 817
Sentret: 4/9 - 821
Furret: 4/9 - 825
Hoothoot: 5/9 - 830
Noctowl: 5/9 - 835
Ledyba: 4/10 - 839
Ledian: 4/10 - 843
Spinarak: 6/10 - 849
Ariados: 6/10 - 855
Crobat: 6/11 - 861
Chinchou: 6/10 - 867
Lanturn: 6/10 - 873
Pichu: 1/5 - 874
Cleffa: 2/6 - 876
Igglybuff: 1/5 - 877
Togepi: 2/12 - 879
Togetic: 3/13 - 882
Natu: 4/8 - 886
Xatu: 4/8 - 890
Mareep: 3/7 - 893
Flaaffy: 3/7 - 896
Ampharos: 4/8 - 900
Bellossom: 4/6 - 904
Marill: 6/9 - 910
Azumarill: 6/9 - 916
Sudowoodo: 7/9 - 923
Politoed: 2/5 - 925
Hoppip: 2/10 - 927
Skiploom: 2/10 - 929
Jumpluff: 2/10 - 931
Aipom: 4/10 - 935
Sunkern: 4/8 - 939
Sunflora: 6/9 - 945
Yanma: 5/11- 950
Wooper: 4/10 - 954
Quagsire: 4/10 - 958
Espeon: 6/11 - 964
Umbreon: 4/11 - 968
Murkrow: 5/8 - 973
Slowking: 5/11 - 978
Misdreavus: 3/10 - 981
Unown: 1/1 - 982
Wobbuffet: 2/4 - 984
Girafarig: 6/10 - 990
Pineco: 7/9 - 997
Forretress: 8/10 - 1005
Dunsparce: 7/11 - 1012
Gligar: 5/8 - 1017
Steelix: 9/12 - 1026
Snubbull: 6/10 - 1032
Granbull: 6/10 - 1038
Qwilfish: 7/11 - 1045
Scizor: 6/12 - 1051
Shuckle: 3/7 - 1054
Heracross: 8/10 - 1062
Sneasel: 8/12 - 1070
Teddiursa: 7/10 - 1077
Ursaring: 7/10 - 1084
Slugma: 6/9 - 1090
Magcargo: 6/9 - 1096
Swinub: 4/8 - 1100
Piloswine: 5/9 - 1105
Corsola: 7/10 - 1112
Remoraid: 6/8 - 1118
Octillery: 8/9 - 1126
Delibird: 1/1 - 1127
Mantine: 6/9 - 1133
Skarmory: 5/10 - 1138
Houndour: 6/10 - 1144
Houndoom: 6/10 - 1150
Kingdra: 4/8 - 1154
Phanpy: 5/9 - 1159
Donphan: 6/9 - 1165
Porygon2: 4/11 - 1169
Stantler: 4/10 - 1173
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 1/1 - 1174
Hitmontop: 8/11 - 1182
Smoochum: 6/11 - 1188
Elekid: 5/8 - 1193
Magby: 5/9 - 1198
Miltank: 5/9 - 1203
Blissey: 4/12 - 1207
Raikou: 6/10 - 1213
Entei: 6/10 - 1219
Suicune: 6/10 - 1225
Larvitar: 6/10 - 1231
Pupitar: 6/10 - 1237
Tyranitar: 6/10 - 1243
Lugia: 6/10 - 1249
Ho-oh: 6/10 - 1255
Celebi: 3/9 - 1258
Treecko: 7/11 - 1265
Grovyle: 8/12 - 1273
Sceptile: 8/12 - 1281
Torchic: 7/11 - 1288
Combusken: 7/12 - 1295
Blaziken: 9/14 - 1304
Mudkip: 8/12 - 1312
Marshtomp: 9/13 - 1321
Swampert: 9/13 - 1330
Poochyena: 5/12 - 1335
Mightyena: 5/12 - 1340
Zigzagoon: 5/12 - 1345
Linoone: 5/12 - 1350
Wurmple: 2/3 - 1352
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 5/9 - 1357
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 4/9 - 1361
Lotad: 3/7 - 1364
Lombre: 7/10 - 1341
Ludicolo: 2/4 - 1343
Seedot: 2/7 - 1345
Nuzleaf: 6/11 - 1351
Shiftry: 1/4 - 1352
Taillow: 5/9 - 1357
Swellow: 5/9 - 1362
Wingull: 4/8 - 1366
Pelipper: 4/11 - 1370
Ralts: 4/10 - 1374
Kirlia: 5/11 - 1379
Gardevoir: 4/10 - 1383
Surskit: 3/8 - 1386
Masquerain: 4/9 - 1390
Shroomish: 5/10 - 1395
Breloom: 8/11 - 1403
Slakoth: 5/9 - 1408
Vigoroth: 7/10 - 1415
Slaking: 5/10 - 1420
Nincada: 7/10 - 1427
Ninjask: 5/13 - 1432
Shedinja: 4/10 - 1436
Whismur: 5/11 - 1441
Loudred: 5/11 - 1446
Exploud: 6/12 - 1452
Makuhita: 8/13 - 1460
Hariyama: 8/13 - 1468
Azurill: 3/6 - 1471
Nosepass: 4/10 - 1475
Skitty: 5/12 - 1480
Delcatty: 1/4 - 1481
Sableye: 8/13 - 1489
Mawile: 6/12 - 1495
Aron: 7/12 - 1502
Lairon: 7/12 - 1509
Aggron: 7/12 - 1516
Meditite: 5/12 - 1521
Medicham: 8/15 - 1529
Electrike: 5/11 - 1534
Manectric: 5/11 - 1539
Plusle: 3/11 - 1542
Minun: 3/11 - 1545
Volbeat: 4/10 - 1549
Illumise: 3/10 - 1552
Roselia: 6/15 - 1558
Gulpin: 4/11 - 1562
Swalot: 5/12 - 1567
Carvanha: 4/10 - 1571
Sharpedo: 5/12 - 1576
Wailmer: 7/12 - 1583
Wailord: 7/12 - 1590
Numel: 7/10 - 1597
Camerupt: 8/11 - 1605
Torkoal: 7/12 - 1612
Spoink: 5/11 - 1617
Grumpig: 5/11 - 1622
Spinda: 8/11 - 1630
Trapinch: 6/8 - 1636
Vibrava: 6/9 - 1642
Flygon: 6/9 - 1648
Cacnea: 5/14 - 1653
Cacturne: 6/15 - 1659
Swablu: 4/11 - 1663
Altaria: 6/13 - 1669
Zangoose: 7/11 - 1676
Seviper: 6/10 - 1682
Lunatone: 7/10 - 1689
Solrock: 8/10 - 1697
Barboach: 7/11 - 1704
Whiscash: 7/12 - 1711
Corphish: 7/12 - 1718
Crawdaunt: 7/12 - 1725
Baltoy: 8/11 - 1733
Claydol: 9/13 - 1742
Lileep: 5/10 - 1747
Cradily: 5/10 - 1752
Anorith: 7/10 - 1759
Armaldo: 7/10 - 1766
Feebas: 2/3 - 1768
Milotic: 5/11 - 1773
Castform: 5/8 - 1778
Kecleon: 10/13 - 1788
Shuppet: 4/10 - 1792
Banette: 4/10 - 1796
Duskull: 4/11 - 1800
Dusclops: 6/13 - 1806
Tropius: 6/11 - 1812
Chimecho: 8/12 - 1820
Absol: 6/11 - 1826
Wynaut: 2/7 - 1828
Snorunt: 7/11 - 1835
Glalie: 8/12 - 1843
Spheal: 8/13 - 1851
Sealeo: 8/13 - 1859
Walrein: 8/13 - 1867
Clamperl: 3/4 - 1870
Huntail: 5/8 - 1875
Gorebyss: 5/8 - 1880
Relicanth: 7/11 - 1887
Luvdisc: 4/9 - 1891
Bagon: 8/11 - 1899
Shelgon: 8/12 - 1907
Salamence: 9/13 - 1916
Beldum: 1/1 - 1917
Metang: 7/10 - 1924
Metagross: 7/10 - 1931
Regirock: 6/9 - 1937
Regice: 6/9 - 1943
Registeel: 6/10 - 1949
Latias: 4/11 - 1953
Latios: 4/11 - 1957
Kyogre: 8/11 - 1965
Groudon: 8/11 - 1973
Rayquaza: 8/11 - 1981
Jirachi: 6/12 - 1987
Deoxys (Normal): 7/12 - 1994
Deoxys (Attack): 8/12 - 2002
Deoxys (Defense): 7/14 – 2009
Deoxys (Speed): 8/12 – 2017
389
Gen 4
Bulbasaur: 6/14 - 6
Ivysaur: 6/14 - 12
Venusaur: 7/14 - 19
Charmander: 7/10 - 26
Charmeleon: 7/10 -33
Charizard: 13/16 - 46
Squirtle: 9/14 - 55
Wartortle: 9/14 - 64
Blastoise: 10/15 - 74
Caterpie: 2/3 - 76
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 5/13 -81
Weedle: 2/3 - 83
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 8/11 - 91
Pidgey: 6/13 - 97
Pidgeotto: 6/13 - 103
Pidgeot: 6/13 - 109
Rattata: 11/13 - 120
Raticate: 11/15 - 131
Spearow: 6/11 - 137
Fearow: 7/12 - 144
Ekans: 7/14 - 151
Arbok: 11/18 - 169
Pikachu: 7/13 - 176
Raichu: 3/4 - 179
Sandshrew: 10/13 - 189
Sandslash: 11/14 - 200
Nidoran F: 7/13 - 207
Nidorina: 7/13 - 214
Nidoqueen: 6/7 - 220
Nidoran M: 7/13 - 227
Nidorino: 7/13 - 234
Nidoking: 6/7 - 240
Clefairy: 4/17 - 244
Clefable: 1/4 - 245
Vulpix: 7/15 - 252
Ninetales: 2/5 - 254
Jigglypuff: 8/13 - 262
Wigglytuff: 1/4 - 263
Zubat: 7/11 - 270
Golbat: 7/12 - 277
Oddish: 6/12 - 283
Gloom: 6/12 - 289
Vileplume: 3/6 - 292
Paras: 5/10 - 297
Parasect: 6/11 - 303
Venonat: 8/14 - 311
Venomoth: 11/17 - 322
Diglett: 11/13 - 333
Dugtrio: 14/16 - 347
Meowth: 10/15 - 357
Persian: 10/16 - 367
Psyduck: 7/13 - 374
Golduck: 8/14 - 382
Mankey: 11/15 - 393
Primeape: 12/16 - 405
Growlithe: 10/15 - 415
Arcanine: 4/6 - 419
Poliwag: 9/13 - 428
Poliwhirl: 9/13 - 437
Poliwrath: 4/6 - 441
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 5/13 - 446
Alakazam: 5/13 - 451
Machop: 9/13 - 460
Machoke: 9/13 - 469
Machamp: 9/13 - 478
Bellsprout: 7/13 - 475
Weepinbell: 7/13 - 482
Victreebel: 5/9 - 487
Tentacool: 9/13 - 496
Tentacruel: 9/13 - 505
Geodude: 10/13 - 515
Graveler: 10/13 - 525
Golem: 10/13 - 535
Ponyta: 9/12 - 544
Rapidash: 12/15 - 556
Slowpoke: 7/15 - 563
Slowbro: 7/16 - 570
Magnemite: 9/15 - 579
Magneton: 10/16 - 589
Farfetch’d: 12/16 - 601
Doduo: 9/12 - 610
Dodrio: 10/13 - 620
Seel: 10/16 - 630
Dewgong: 12/17 - 642
Grimer: 7/14 - 649
Muk: 7/14 - 656
Shellder: 8/13 - 664
Cloyster: 2/7 - 666
Gastly: 7/14 - 673
Haunter: 8/15 - 681
Gengar: 8/15 - 689
Onix: 11/17 - 700
Drowzee: 7/14 - 707
Hypno: 7/16 - 714
Krabby: 11/15 - 725
Kingler: 11/15 - 736
Voltorb: 10/14 - 746
Electrode: 10/14 - 756
Exeggcute: 7/14 - 763
Exeggutor: 7/8 - 770
Cubone: 10/14 - 780
Marowak: 10/14 - 790
Hitmonlee: 11/16 - 801
Hitmonchan: 14/16 - 815
Lickitung: 9/14 - 824
Koffing: 8/13 - 832
Weezing: 8/13 - 840
Rhyhorn: 9/11 - 849
Rhydon: 10/12 - 859
Chansey: 5/14 - 864
Tangela: 11/17 - 875
Kangaskhan: 11/14 - 886
Horsea: 7/12 - 893
Seadra: 7/12 - 900
Goldeen: 8/13 - 908
Seaking: 9/14 - 917
Staryu: 8/14 - 925
Starmie: 3/5 - 928
Mr. Mime: 5/20 - 933
Scyther: 13/18 - 946
Jynx: 10/14 - 956
Electabuzz: 9/12 - 965
Magmar: 8/12 - 973
Pinsir: 11/14 - 984
Tauros: 9/13 - 993
Magikarp: 2/3 - 995
Gyarados: 8/11 - 1003
Lapras: 8/15 - 1011
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 6/11 - 1017
Vaporeon: 8/14 - 1025
Jolteon: 9/14 - 1034
Flareon: 10/14 - 1044
Porygon: 6/15 - 1050
Omanyte: 9/13 - 1059
Omastar: 10/14 - 1069
Kabuto: 7/12 - 1076
Kabutops: 10/15 - 1086
Aerodactyl: 12/16 - 1098
Snorlax: 7/14 - 1105
Articuno: 7/14 - 1112
Zapdos: 7/14 - 1119
Moltres: 9/14 - 1128
Dratini: 8/13 - 1136
Dragonair: 8/13 - 1144
Dragonite: 11/17 - 1155
Mewtwo: 7/17 - 1162
Mew: 6/12 - 1168
Chikorita: 6/14 - 1174
Bayleef: 6/14 - 1180
Meganium: 7/15 - 1187
Cyndaquil: 10/13 - 1197
Quilava: 10/13 - 1207
Typhlosion: 11/14 - 1218
Totodile: 12/15 - 1230
Croconaw: 12/15 - 1242
Feraligatr: 12/16 - 1254
Sentret: 7/14 - 1251
Furret: 7/14 - 1258
Hoothoot: 9/15 - 1267
Noctowl: 10/16 - 1277
Ledyba: 7/13 - 1284
Ledian: 7/13 - 1291
Spinarak: 10/14 - 1301
Ariados: 11/15 - 1312
Crobat: 8/13 - 1320
Chinchou: 9/14 - 1329
Lanturn: 10/17 - 1339
Pichu: 1/6 - 1340
Cleffa: 2/7 - 1342
Igglybuff: 1/6 - 1343
Togepi: 3/13 - 1346
Togetic: 4/14 - 1350
Natu: 6/15 - 1356
Xatu: 6/16 - 1362
Mareep: 6/11 - 1368
Flaaffy: 6/11 - 1342
Ampharos: 8/13 - 1350
Bellossom: 4/7 - 1354
Marill: 7/11 - 1361
Azumarill: 7/11 - 1368
Sudowoodo: 11/14 - 1379
Politoed: 4/7 - 1383
Hoppip: 6/16 - 1389
Skiploom: 6/16 - 1395
Jumpluff: 6/16 - 1401
Aipom: 7/14 - 1408
Sunkern: 6/13 - 1414
Sunflora: 8/14 - 1432
Yanma: 10/16 - 1442
Wooper: 6/13 - 1448
Quagsire: 6/13 - 1454
Espeon: 8/14 - 1462
Umbreon: 6/14 - 1468
Murkrow: 8/11 - 1476
Slowking: 10/17 - 1486
Misdreavus: 6/13 - 1492
Unown: 1/1 - 1493
Wobbuffet: 2/4 - 1495
Girafarig: 10/16 - 1505
Pineco: 11/14 - 1516
Forretress: 13/18 - 1529
Dunsparce: 8/14 - 1537
Gligar: 9/13 - 1546
Steelix: 14/20 - 1560
Snubbull: 11/15 - 1571
Granbull: 11/15 - 1582
Qwilfish: 12/18 - 1594
Scizor: 13/18 - 1607
Shuckle: 4/10 - 1611
Heracross: 12/14 - 1623
Sneasel: 9/13 - 1632
Teddiursa: 9/14 - 1641
Ursaring: 9/14 - 1650
Slugma: 9/13 - 1659
Magcargo: 9/13 - 1668
Swinub: 9/14 - 1677
Piloswine: 11/16 - 1688
Corsola: 9/14 - 1697
Remoraid: 9/11 - 1706
Octillery: 13/14 - 1719
Delibird: 1/1 - 1720
Mantine: 12/16 - 1732
Skarmory: 9/14 - 1741
Houndour: 8/14 - 1749
Houndoom: 9/15 - 1758
Kingdra: 7/13 - 1765
Phanpy: 8/13 - 1743
Donphan: 13/16 - 1756
Porygon2: 7/16 - 1763
Stantler: 6/14 - 1769
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 2/4 - 1771
Hitmontop: 11/14 - 1782
Smoochum: 7/14 - 1789
Elekid: 9/12 - 1798
Magby: 8/12 - 1806
Miltank: 8/13 - 1814
Blissey: 5/14 - 1819
Raikou: 9/14 - 1828
Entei: 10/14 - 1838
Suicune: 9/14 - 1847
Larvitar: 9/13 - 1856
Pupitar: 9/13 - 1865
Tyranitar: 12/16 - 1877
Lugia: 12/17 - 1889
Ho-oh: 12/17 - 1901
Celebi: 6/14 - 1907
Treecko: 8/12 - 1915
Grovyle: 9/13 - 1924
Sceptile: 10/14 - 1934
Torchic: 7/11 - 1941
Combusken: 8/13 - 1949
Blaziken: 11/15 - 1960
Mudkip: 8/12 - 1968
Marshtomp: 10/13 - 1978
Swampert: 11/14 - 1989
Poochyena: 6/14 - 1995
Mightyena: 6/14 - 2001
Zigzagoon: 6/13 - 2007
Linoone: 6/14 - 2013
Wurmple: 3/4 - 2016
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 6/10 - 2022
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 5/10 - 2027
Lotad: 7/11 - 2034
Lombre: 8/11 – 2042
Ludicolo: 2/4 - 2044
Seedot: 2/4 - 2046
Nuzleaf: 6/11 - 2052
Shiftry: 3/5 - 2055
Taillow: 6/10 - 2061
Swellow: 7/11 - 2068
Wingull: 7/12 - 2075
Pelipper: 7/15 - 2082
Ralts: 5/13 - 2087
Kirlia: 5/13 - 2092
Gardevoir: 5/14 - 2097
Surskit: 3/9 - 2100
Masquerain: 7/12 - 2107
Shroomish: 6/12 - 2113
Breloom: 10/13 - 2123
Slakoth: 5/9 - 2128
Vigoroth: 7/10 - 2135
Slaking: 8/13 - 2142
Nincada: 7/10 - 2149
Ninjask: 7/15 - 2156
Shedinja: 5/12 - 2161
Whismur: 5/11 - 2166
Loudred: 6/12 - 2172
Exploud: 11/17 - 2183
Makuhita: 11/16 - 2194
Hariyama: 12/17 - 2206
Azurill: 3/6 - 2209
Nosepass: 8/14 - 2217
Skitty: 7/17 - 2224
Delcatty: 2/4 - 2226
Sableye: 13/18 - 2239
Mawile: 8/14 - 2247
Aron: 9/14 - 2256
Lairon: 9/14 - 2265
Aggron: 9/14 - 2274
Meditite: 7/14 - 2281
Medicham: 10/17 - 2291
Electrike: 7/13 - 2298
Manectric: 8/14 - 2306
Plusle: 5/15 - 2311
Minun: 5/16 - 2316
Volbeat: 6/10 - 2322
Illumise: 5/12 - 2327
Roselia: 6/16 - 2333
Gulpin: 6/14 - 2339
Swalot: 7/15 - 2346
Carvanha: 7/13 - 2353
Sharpedo: 10/17 - 2363
Wailmer: 10/15 - 2373
Wailord: 10/15 - 2383
Numel: 9/12 - 2392
Camerupt: 10/13 - 2402
Torkoal: 9/15 - 2411
Spoink: 8/14 - 2419
Grumpig: 8/14 - 2427
Spinda: 9/13 - 2438
Trapinch: 10/12 - 2448
Vibrava: 5/9 - 2453
Flygon: 6/10 - 2459
Cacnea: 7/16 - 2466
Cacturne: 8/17 - 2474
Swablu: 6/13 - 2480
Altaria: 9/16 - 2489
Zangoose: 9/14 - 2498
Seviper: 9/13 - 2507
Lunatone: 7/13 - 2514
Solrock: 8/13 - 2522
Barboach: 10/14 - 2532
Whiscash: 11/16 - 2543
Corphish: 8/13 - 2551
Crawdaunt: 9/14 - 2560
Baltoy: 9/14 - 2569
Claydol: 10/16 - 2579
Lileep: 7/13 - 2586
Cradily: 7/13 - 2593
Anorith: 9/12 - 2602
Armaldo: 9/12 - 2611
Feebas: 2/3 - 2613
Milotic: 6/14 - 2619
Castform: 5/8 - 2624
Kecleon: 14/17 - 2638
Shuppet: 6/14 - 2644
Banette: 6/14 - 2650
Duskull: 6/13 - 2656
Dusclops: 11/19 - 2667
Tropius: 9/14 - 2676
Chimecho: 8/13 - 2684
Absol: 12/18 - 2696
Wynaut: 2/7 - 2698
Snorunt: 8/12 - 2706
Glalie: 9/13 - 2715
Spheal: 8/13 - 2723
Sealeo: 8/13 - 2731
Walrein: 10/15 - 2741
Clamperl: 3/4 - 2744
Huntail: 9/12 - 2753
Gorebyss: 7/12 - 2760
Relicanth: 9/13 - 2769
Luvdisc: 5/13 - 2774
Bagon: 9/12 - 2783
Shelgon: 9/13 - 2792
Salamence: 12/16 - 2804
Beldum: 1/1 - 2805
Metang: 9/13 - 2914
Metagross: 10/14 - 2924
Regirock: 10/13 - 2934
Regice: 10/13 - 2944
Registeel: 11/15 - 2955
Latias: 6/15 - 2961
Latios: 6/15 - 2967
Kyogre: 10/14 - 2977
Groudon: 11/14 - 2988
Rayquaza: 11/14 - 2999
Jirachi: 8/16 - 3007
Deoxys (Normal): 8/14 - 3015
Deoxys (Attack): 9/14 - 3024
Deoxys (Defense): 8/16 - 3032
Deoxys (Speed): 9/14 – 3041
Turtwig: 8/12 - 3049
Grotle: 8/12 - 3057
Torterra: 10/14 - 3067
Chimchar: 7/12 - 3074
Monferno: 9/13 - 3083
Infernape: 10/13 - 3093
Piplup: 10/13 - 3103
Prinplup: 11/14 - 3114
Empoleon: 11/15 - 3125
Starly: 7/11 - 3132
Staravia: 7/11 - 3139
Staraptor: 8/12 - 3147
Bidoof: 7/12 - 3154
Bibarel: 8/13 – 3162
Kricketot: 2/3 - 3164
Kricketune: 7/13 - 3171
Shinx: 6/11 - 3177
Luxio: 6/11 - 3183
Luxray: 6/11 - 3189
Budew: 2/6 - 3191
Roserade: 4/5 - 3195
Cranidos: 7/11 - 3202
Rampardos: 8/12 - 3210
Shieldon: 5/11 - 3215
Bastiodon: 5/12 - 3220
Burmy: 3/4 - 3223
Wormadam: 9/13 - 3232
Mothim: 10/13 - 3242
Combee: 2/3 - 3244
Vespiquen: 8/16 - 3252
Pachirisu: 7/11 - 3259
Buizel: 8/11 - 3267
Floatzel: 10/13 - 3277
Cherubi: 4/10 - 3281
Cherrim: 5/11 - 3286
Shellos: 6/10 - 3292
Gastrodon: 6/10 - 3298
Ambipom: 7/14 - 3305
Drifloon: 8/13 - 3313
Drifblim: 8/13 - 3321
Buneary: 6/14 - 3327
Lopunny: 7/16 - 3334
Mismagius: 3/6 - 3337
Honchkrow: 5/8 - 3342
Glameow: 6/12 - 3348
Purugly: 6/13 - 3354
Chingling: 5/6 - 3359
Stunky: 6/12 - 3365
Skuntank: 7/13 - 3372
Bronzor: 7/13 - 3379
Bronzong: 7/16 - 3386
Bonsly: 9/13 - 3395
Mime Jr.: 4/18 - 3399
Happiny: 1/5 - 3400
Chatot: 5/12 - 3405
Spiritomb: 7/13 - 3412
Gible: 8/10 - 3420
Gabite: 8/10 - 3428
Garchomp: 10/12 - 3438
Munchlax: 7/15 - 3445
Riolu: 5/9 - 3450
Lucario: 12/16 - 3462
Hippopotas: 9/11 - 3471
Hippowdon: 12/14 - 3483
Skorupi: 8/12 - 3491
Drapion: 11/15 - 3502
Croagunk: 10/14 - 3512
Toxicroak: 10/14 - 3522
Carnivine: 8/13 - 3530
Finneon: 8/13 - 3538
Lumineon: 8/13 - 3544
Mantyke: 9/13 - 3553
Snover: 7/12 - 3560
Abomasnow: 8/13 - 3568
Weavile: 11/16 - 3579
Magnezone: 10/17 - 3589
Lickilicky: 10/15 - 3599
Rhyperior: 12/14 - 3611
Tangrowth: 11/18 - 3622
Electivire: 11/14 - 3633
Magmortar: 10/14 - 3643
Togekiss: 4/4 - 3647
Yanmega: 13/18 - 3660
Leafeon: 7/14 - 3667
Glaceon: 9/14 - 3676
Gliscor: 12/16 - 3688
Mamoswine: 10/16 - 3698
Porygon-Z: 7/17 - 3705
Gallade: 9/15 - 3714
Probopass: 8/16 - 3722
Dusknoir: 11/19 - 3733
Froslass: 7/13 - 3740
Rotom (Normal): 6/12 - 3746
Rotom (Heat): 7/13 - 3753
Rotom (Wash): 7/13 - 3760
Rotom (Frost): 7/13 - 3767
Rotom (Fan): 7/13 - 3774
Rotom (Mow): 7/13 - 3781
Uxie: 6/12 - 3787
Mesprit: 5/12 - 3792
Azelf: 8/12 - 3800
Dialga: 11/13 - 3811
Palkia: 11/13 - 3822
Heatran: 10/13 - 3832
Regigigas: 12/14 - 3844
Giratina: 10/13 - 3854
Cresselia: 6/12 - 3860
Phione: 5/11 - 3865
Manaphy: 5/13 - 3870
Darkrai: 7/15 - 3877
Shaymin (Land): 4/15 - 3891
Shaymin (Sky): 7/12 - 3898
Arceus: 9/14 – 3907
502
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 6/14 - 6
Ivysaur: 6/14 – 12
Venusaur: 7/14 - 19
Charmander: 9/12 - 28
Charmeleon: 9/12 - 37
Charizard: 15/18 - 52
Squirtle: 9/14 - 61
Wartortle: 9/14 - 70
Blastoise: 10/15 - 80
Caterpie: 2/3 - 82
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 5/15 - 87
Weedle: 2/3 - 89
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 8/11 - 77
Pidgey: 7/14 - 84
Pidgeotto: 7/14 - 91
Pidgeot: 7/14 - 98
Rattata: 11/13 - 109
Raticate: 11/15 - 120
Spearow: 6/11 - 126
Fearow: 8/13 - 134
Ekans: 8/16 - 142
Arbok: 12/20 - 154
Pikachu: 8/14 - 162
Raichu: 3/4 - 165
Sandshrew: 13/17 - 178
Sandslash: 14/18 - 192
Nidoran F: 7/13 - 199
Nidorina: 7/13 - 206
Nidoqueen: 7/8 - 213
Nidoran M: 7/13 - 220
Nidorino: 7/13 - 227
Nidoking: 7/8 - 234
Clefairy: 6/21 - 240
Clefable: 1/4 - 241
Vulpix: 11/15 - 252
Ninetales: 2/5 - 254
Jigglypuff: 9/14 - 263
Wigglytuff: 1/4 - 264
Zubat: 9/13 - 273
Golbat: 9/14 - 282
Oddish: 6/12 - 288
Gloom: 6/12 - 294
Vileplume: 3/6 - 297
Paras: 6/12 - 303
Parasect: 7/13 - 310
Venonat: 8/14 - 318
Venomoth: 11/18 - 329
Diglett: 12/14 - 341
Dugtrio: 15/17 - 356
Meowth: 10/15 - 366
Persian: 11/17 - 377
Psyduck: 8/16 - 345
Golduck: 9/17 - 354
Mankey: 12/16 - 366
Primeape: 13/17 - 379
Growlithe: 13/18 - 392
Arcanine: 4/6 - 396
Poliwag: 9/13 - 405
Poliwhirl: 9/13 - 414
Poliwrath: 5/7 - 419
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 5/15 - 424
Alakazam: 5/15 - 429
Machop: 10/14 - 439
Machoke: 10/14 - 449
Machamp: 10/15 - 459
Bellsprout: 7/13 - 466
Weepinbell: 7/13 - 473
Victreebel: 6/10 - 479
Tentacool: 12/16 - 491
Tentacruel: 12/16 - 503
Geodude: 12/16 - 515
Graveler: 12/16 - 527
Golem: 13/17 - 540
Ponyta: 11/14 - 551
Rapidash: 14/17 - 515
Slowpoke: 7/16 - 522
Slowbro: 7/17 - 529
Magnemite: 11/17 - 540
Magneton: 12/18 - 552
Farfetch’d: 14/18 - 566
Doduo: 10/13 - 576
Dodrio: 11/14 - 587
Seel: 10/17 - 597
Dewgong: 12/18 - 609
Grimer: 8/15 - 617
Muk: 8/15 - 625
Shellder: 10/16 - 635
Cloyster: 3/8 - 638
Gastly: 8/15 - 646
Haunter: 9/16 - 655
Gengar: 9/16 - 646
Onix: 14/22 - 660
Drowzee: 9/16 - 669
Hypno: 9/18 - 678
Krabby: 11/15 - 689
Kingler: 11/16 - 700
Voltorb: 11/15 - 711
Electrode: 11/15 - 722
Exeggcute: 8/16 - 719
Exeggutor: 8/9 - 727
Cubone: 11/15 - 738
Marowak: 11/15 - 749
Hitmonlee: 11/17 - 760
Hitmonchan: 15/18 - 775
Lickitung: 10/15 - 785
Koffing: 9/14 - 794
Weezing: 9/14 - 803
Rhyhorn: 12/14 - 815
Rhydon: 13/15 - 828
Chansey: 6/17 - 834
Tangela: 12/18 - 846
Kangaskhan: 12/15 - 858
Horsea: 7/12 - 865
Seadra: 7/12 - 842
Goldeen: 8/14 - 850
Seaking: 9/15 - 859
Staryu: 9/16 - 868
Starmie: 3/5 - 871
Mr. Mime: 6/23 - 877
Scyther: 13/18 - 890
Jynx: 11/15 - 901
Electabuzz: 10/14 - 911
Magmar: 10/14 - 921
Pinsir: 12/15 - 933
Tauros: 9/14 - 942
Magikarp: 2/3 - 944
Gyarados: 8/11 - 952
Lapras: 8/15 - 960
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 8/14 - 968
Vaporeon: 9/15 - 977
Jolteon: 9/14 - 986
Flareon: 10/14 - 996
Porygon: 6/15 - 1002
Omanyte: 9/14 - 1011
Omastar: 10/15 - 1021
Kabuto: 7/12 - 1029
Kabutops: 10/15 - 1039
Aerodactyl: 13/17 - 1052
Snorlax: 9/16 - 1061
Articuno: 8/15 - 1069
Zapdos: 8/15 - 1077
Moltres: 10/15 - 1087
Dratini: 9/14 - 1096
Dragonair: 9/14 - 1105
Dragonite: 13/19 - 1118
Mewtwo: 8/18 - 1126
Mew: 6/13 - 1132
Chikorita: 6/14 - 1138
Bayleef: 6/14 - 1144
Meganium: 7/15 - 1151
Cyndaquil: 12/15 - 1163
Quilava: 12/15 - 1175
Typhlosion: 13/16 - 1188
Totodile: 13/16 - 1201
Croconaw: 13/16 - 1214
Feraligatr: 13/17 - 1227
Sentret: 7/14 - 1234
Furret: 7/14 - 1241
Hoothoot: 11/17 - 1252
Noctowl: 12/18 - 1264
Ledyba: 7/13 - 1271
Ledian: 7/13 - 1278
Spinarak: 11/15 - 1289
Ariados: 12/16 - 1301
Crobat: 10/15 - 1311
Chinchou: 10/15 - 1321
Lanturn: 11/18 - 1332
Pichu: 1/6 - 1333
Cleffa: 2/7 - 1335
Igglybuff: 1/6 - 1336
Togepi: 3/15 - 1339
Togetic: 4/16 - 1343
Natu: 7/16 - 1350
Xatu: 7/17 - 1357
Mareep: 8/15 - 1365
Flaaffy: 8/15 - 1373
Ampharos: 10/17 - 1383
Bellossom: 4/7 - 1387
Marill: 9/15 - 1396
Azumarill: 9/15 - 1405
Sudowoodo: 14/16 - 1419
Politoed: 4/7 - 1423
Hoppip: 7/18 - 1430
Skiploom: 7/18 - 1437
Jumpluff: 7/18 - 1444
Aipom: 7/14 - 1451
Sunkern: 9/16 - 1460
Sunflora: 10/17 - 1470
Yanma: 10/16 - 1480
Wooper: 6/13 - 1486
Quagsire: 6/13 - 1492
Espeon: 8/14 - 1500
Umbreon: 6/14 - 1506
Murkrow: 9/15 - 1515
Slowking: 10/18 - 1525
Misdreavus: 7/14 - 1532
Unown: 1/1 - 1533
Wobbuffet: 2/4 - 1535
Girafarig: 10/16 - 1545
Pineco: 11/14 - 1556
Forretress: 14/20 - 1570
Dunsparce: 10/18 - 1580
Gligar: 11/17 - 1591
Steelix: 17/24 - 1608
Snubbull: 11/15 - 1619
Granbull: 12/16 - 1631
Qwilfish: 12/18 - 1643
Scizor: 13/18 - 1656
Shuckle: 9/18 - 1675
Heracross: 13/15 - 1688
Sneasel: 10/16 - 1698
Teddiursa: 9/14 - 1707
Ursaring: 9/14 - 1716
Slugma: 10/14 - 1726
Magcargo: 10/15 - 1736
Swinub: 10/15 - 1746
Piloswine: 12/17 - 1758
Corsola: 10/17 - 1768
Remoraid: 10/13 - 1778
Octillery: 14/16 - 1792
Delibird: 1/1 - 1793
Mantine: 13/18 - 1806
Skarmory: 9/15 - 1815
Houndour: 10/16 - 1825
Houndoom: 11/17 - 1836
Kingdra: 7/13 - 1843
Phanpy: 8/13 - 1851
Donphan: 13/16 - 1864
Porygon2: 7/16 - 1871
Stantler: 7/15 - 1878
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 2/4 - 1880
Hitmontop: 11/16 - 1891
Smoochum: 8/15 - 1900
Elekid: 10/14 - 1910
Magby: 10/14 - 1920
Miltank: 8/13 - 1928
Blissey: 6/17 - 1924
Raikou: 9/14 - 1933
Entei: 10/14 - 1943
Suicune: 9/14 - 1952
Larvitar: 10/14 - 1962
Pupitar: 10/14 - 1972
Tyranitar: 14/18 - 1986
Lugia: 11/16 - 1997
Ho-oh: 11/16 - 1808
Celebi: 6/14 - 1814
Treecko: 8/12 - 1822
Grovyle: 9/13 - 1831
Sceptile: 10/14 - 1841
Torchic: 7/11 - 1848
Combusken: 8/13 - 1855
Blaziken: 12/16 - 1877
Mudkip: 8/12 - 1885
Marshtomp: 10/13 - 1895
Swampert: 11/14 - 1906
Poochyena: 6/14 - 1913
Mightyena: 6/14  - 1919
Zigzagoon: 6/14 - 1925
Linoone: 6/15 - 1931
Wurmple: 3/4 - 1934
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 6/11 - 1940
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 5/11 - 1945
Lotad: 7/11 - 1952
Lombre: 8/11 - 1960
Ludicolo: 2/4 - 1962
Seedot: 2/4 - 1964
Nuzleaf: 6/11 - 1970
Shiftry: 4/6 - 1974
Taillow: 6/10 - 1980
Swellow: 7/11 -1987
Wingull: 9/14 - 1996
Pelipper: 9/19 - 2005
Ralts: 6/15 - 2011
Kirlia: 6/15 - 2017
Gardevoir: 6/16 - 2023
Surskit: 3/9 - 2026
Masquerain: 7/13 - 2033
Shroomish: 6/12 - 2039
Breloom: 10/13 - 2049
Slakoth: 6/10 - 2055
Vigoroth: 8/11 - 2063
Slaking: 9/14 - 2072
Nincada: 7/10 - 2079
Ninjask: 7/15 - 2086
Shedinja: 5/12 - 2091
Whismur: 6/12 - 2097
Loudred: 7/13 - 2104
Exploud: 12/18 - 2116
Makuhita: 12/17 - 2128
Hariyama: 13/18 - 2141
Azurill: 5/10 - 2146
Nosepass: 10/16 - 2156
Skitty: 7/17 - 2163
Delcatty: 2/4 - 2165
Sableye: 14/19 - 2179
Mawile: 8/14 - 2187
Aron: 10/16 - 2197
Lairon: 10/16 - 2207
Aggron: 10/16 - 2217
Meditite: 7/15 - 2224
Medicham: 10/18 - 2234
Electrike: 8/14 - 2242
Manectric: 9/15 - 2251
Plusle: 6/17 - 2257
Minun: 6/18 - 2263
Volbeat: 6/10 - 2269
Illumise: 5/12 - 2274
Roselia: 6/16 - 2280
Gulpin: 7/15 - 2287
Swalot: 8/16 - 2295
Carvanha: 7/13 - 2302
Sharpedo: 10/17 - 2312
Wailmer: 11/16 - 2323
Wailord: 11/16 - 2334
Numel: 10/15 - 2344
Camerupt: 11/16 - 2355
Torkoal: 10/17 - 2365
Spoink: 9/15 - 2374
Grumpig: 9/15 - 2383
Spinda: 9/13 - 2392
Trapinch: 15/17 - 2407
Vibrava: 10/14 - 2417
Flygon: 12/16 - 2429
Cacnea: 7/16 - 2436
Cacturne: 8/17 - 2444
Swablu: 7/15 - 2451
Altaria: 10/19 - 2461
Zangoose: 10/16 - 2471
Seviper: 10/16 - 2481
Lunatone: 9/16 - 2490
Solrock: 10/16 - 2500
Barboach: 10/14 - 2510
Whiscash: 11/16 - 2521
Corphish: 8/13 - 2529
Crawdaunt: 9/14 - 2638
Baltoy: 10/17 - 2648
Claydol: 11/19 - 2659
Lileep: 7/13 - 2666
Cradily: 7/13 - 2673
Anorith: 9/12 - 2682
Armaldo: 9/12 - 2691
Feebas: 2/3 - 2693
Milotic: 6/14 - 2699
Castform: 9/12 - 2708
Kecleon: 15/18 - 2723
Shuppet: 7/15 - 2730
Banette: 7/15 - 2737
Duskull: 7/14 - 2744
Dusclops: 12/20 - 2756
Tropius: 10/16 - 2766
Chimecho: 9/15 - 2775
Absol: 12/18 - 2787
Wynaut: 2/7 - 2789
Snorunt: 8/12 - 2797
Glalie: 9/13 - 2806
Spheal: 8/13 - 2814
Sealeo: 8/13 - 2822
Walrein: 10/15 - 2832
Clamperl: 3/5 - 2835
Huntail: 9/12 - 2844
Gorebyss: 7/12 - 2851
Relicanth: 9/13 - 2860
Luvdisc: 6/14 - 2866
Bagon: 9/12 - 2875
Shelgon: 9/13 - 2864
Salamence: 13/17 - 2877
Beldum: 1/1 - 2878
Metang: 9/14 - 2887
Metagross: 10/15 - 2897
Regirock: 10/13 - 2907
Regice: 10/13 - 2917
Registeel: 11/15 - 2928
Latias: 6/18 - 2934
Latios: 6/18 - 2940
Kyogre: 10/13 - 2950
Groudon: 10/13 - 2960
Rayquaza: 10/13 - 2970
Jirachi: 8/16 - 2978
Deoxys (Normal): 8/14 - 2986
Deoxys (Attack): 9/14 - 2997
Deoxys (Defense): 8/16 - 3005
Deoxys (Speed): 9/14 - 3014
Turtwig: 8/12 - 3022
Grotle: 8/12 - 3030
Torterra: 10/14 - 3040
Chimchar: 8/13 - 3048
Monferno: 10/14 - 3058
Infernape: 11/14 - 3069
Piplup: 10/13 - 3079
Prinplup: 11/14 - 3090
Empoleon: 11/15 - 3101
Starly: 8/12 - 3109
Staravia: 8/12 - 3117
Staraptor: 9/13 - 3126
Bidoof: 7/12 – 3133
Bibarel: 8/13 - 3141
Kricketot: 3/4 - 3144
Kricketune: 7/13 - 3151
Shinx: 7/12 - 3158
Luxio: 7/12 - 3165
Luxray: 7/12 - 3172
Budew: 2/6 - 3174
Roserade: 4/5 - 3178
Cranidos: 8/12 - 3186
Rampardos: 9/13 - 3195
Shieldon: 6/12 - 3201
Bastiodon: 6/13 - 3207
Burmy: 3/4 - 3210
Wormadam: 9/13 - 3219
Mothim: 10/14 - 3229
Combee: 3/4 - 3232
Vespiquen: 9/17 - 3241
Pachirisu: 9/14 - 3250
Buizel: 11/14 - 3261
Floatzel: 13/16 - 3274
Cherubi: 4/11 - 3278
Cherrim: 5/12 - 3283
Shellos: 6/10 - 3289
Gastrodon: 6/10 - 3255
Ambipom: 7/14 - 3262
Drifloon: 9/15 - 3271
Drifblim: 9/15 - 3280
Buneary: 6/16 - 3286
Lopunny: 7/18 - 3293
Mismagius: 3/6 - 3296
Honchkrow: 6/10 - 3302
Glameow: 6/13 - 3308
Purugly: 6/14 - 3314
Chingling: 5/7 - 3319
Stunky: 7/13 - 3326
Skuntank: 8/14 - 3332
Bronzor: 9/16 - 3341
Bronzong: 9/19 - 3350
Bonsly: 9/13 - 3359
Mime Jr.: 4/18 - 3363
Happiny: 1/5 - 3364
Chatot: 8/15 - 3372
Spiritomb: 7/13 - 3379
Gible: 8/10 - 3387
Gabite: 9/11 - 3396
Garchomp: 11/13 - 3407 
Munchlax: 8/17 - 3415
Riolu: 6/11 - 3421
Lucario: 12/19 - 3433
Hippopotas: 9/11 - 3442
Hippowdon: 12/14 - 3454
Skorupi: 11/16 - 3465
Drapion: 14/19 - 3479
Croagunk: 11/15 - 3490
Toxicroak: 11/15 - 3501
Carnivine: 9/14 - 3510
Finneon: 8/14 - 3518
Lumineon: 8/14 - 3526
Mantyke: 10/15 - 3536
Snover: 7/12 - 3543
Abomasnow: 8/13 - 3551
Weavile: 12/19 - 3563
Magnezone: 12/19 - 3575
Lickilicky: 11/16 - 3586
Rhyperior: 14/16 - 3600
Tangrowth: 12/19 - 3612
Electivire: 12/16 - 3624
Magmortar: 12/16 - 3636
Togekiss: 4/4 - 3640
Yanmega: 13/18 - 3653
Leafeon: 7/14 - 3660
Glaceon: 9/14 - 3669
Gliscor: 14/18 - 3673
Mamoswine: 11/17 - 3684
Porygon-Z: 7/17 - 3691
Gallade: 10/17 - 3701
Probopass: 10/18 - 3711
Dusknoir: 12/20 - 3723
Froslass: 7/13 - 3730
Rotom (Normal): 8/14 - 3738
Rotom (Heat): 9/15 - 3747
Rotom (Wash): 9/15 - 3756
Rotom (Frost): 9/15 - 3764
Rotom (Fan): 9/15 - 3773
Rotom (Mow): 9/15 - 3782
Uxie: 6/12 - 3786
Mesprit: 5/12 - 3791
Azelf: 8/12 - 3799
Dialga: 12/13 - 3811
Palkia: 12/13 - 3823
Heatran: 10/13 - 3833
Regigigas: 11/14 - 3844
Giratina: 11/13 - 3855
Cresselia: 6/12 - 3861
Phione: 5/11 - 3866
Manaphy: 5/13 - 3871
Darkrai: 5/12 - 3876
Shaymin (Land): 4/12 - 3880
Shaymin (Sky): 7/12 - 3887
Arceus: 9/14 - 3896
Victini: 15/17 - 3911
Snivy: 10/15 - 3921
Servine: 10/15 - 3931
Serperior: 10/15 - 3941
Tepig: 11/15 - 3952
Pignite: 12/16 - 3963
Emboar: 13/17 - 3976
Oshawott: 10/15 - 3986
Dewott: 10/15 - 3996
Samurott: 12/17 - 4008
Patrat: 7/15 - 4015
Watchog: 8/17 - 4023 
Lillipup: 8/13 - 4031
Herdier: 8/13 - 4039
Stoutland: 11/16 - 4050
Purrloin: 8/16 - 4058
Liepard: 8/16 - 4064
Pansage: 11/15 - 4075
Simisage: 3/4 - 4078
Pansear: 11/15 - 4089
Simisear: 3/4 - 4092
Panpour: 11/15 - 5003
Simipour: 3/4 - 5006
Munna: 8/17 - 5014
Musharna: 1/4 - 5015
Pidove: 7/15 - 5022
Tranquill: 7/15 - 5029
Unfezant: 7/15 - 5036
Blitzle: 9/13 - 5045
Zebstrika: 9/13 - 5054
Roggenrola: 8/13 - 5062
Boldore: 9/14 - 5071
Gigalith: 9/14 - 5080
Woobat: 9/14 - 5089
Swoobat: 9/14 - 5098
Drilbur: 11/15 - 5109
Excadrill: 12/16 - 5121
Audino: 6/14 - 5127
Timburr: 12/16 - 5139
Gurdurr: 12/16 - 5151
Conkeldurr: 12/16 - 5163
Tympole: 10/14 - 5173
Palpitoad: 10/14 - 5183
Seismitoad: 12/16 - 5195
Throh: 10/15 - 5205
Sawk: 10/15 - 5215
Sewaddle: 6/8 - 5221
Swadloon: 3/6 - 5224
Leavanny: 9/13 - 5233
Venipede: 9/14 - 5242
Whirlipede: 9/15 - 5251
Scolipede: 10/16 - 5261
Cottonee: 7/16 - 5268
Whimsicott: 3/7 - 5271
Petilil: 6/16 - 5277
Lilligant: 2/7 - 5279
Basculin: 14/16 - 5293
Sandile: 10/17 - 5303
Krokorok: 10/17 - 5313
Krookodile: 10/17 - 5323
Darumaka: 13/16 - 5336
Darmanitan: 13/17 - 5349
Maractus: 9/18 - 5358
Dwebble: 10/15 - 5368
Crustle: 9/15 - 5377
Scraggy: 12/16 - 5389
Scrafty: 12/16 - 5401
Sigilyph: 8/17 - 5409
Yamask: 5/15 - 5414
Cofagrigus: 5/16 - 5419
Tirtouga: 12/18 - 5431
Carracosta: 12/18 - 5443
Archen: 13/18 - 5456
Archeops: 13/18 - 5469
Trubbish: 9/16 - 5478
Garbodor: 9/16 - 5487
Zorua: 7/16 - 5494
Zoroark: 9/18 - 5503
Minccino: 9/17 - 5512
Cinccino: 3/6 - 5515
Gothita: 8/16 - 5523
Gothorita: 8/16 - 5531
Gothitelle: 8/16 - 5539
Solosis: 7/16 - 5546
Duosion: 7/16 - 5553
Reuniclus: 8/17 - 5561
Ducklett: 8/15 - 5569
Swanna: 8/15 - 5577
Vanillite: 10/15 - 5587
Vanillish: 10/15 - 5597
Vanilluxe: 11/16 - 5608
Deerling: 8/15 - 5616
Sawsbuck: 10/17 - 5622
Emolga: 9/15 - 5631
Karrablast: 11/15 - 5642
Escavalier: 11/15 - 5653
Foongus: 8/15 - 5661
Amoongus: 8/15 - 5669
Frillish: 11/14 - 5680
Jellicent: 11/14 - 5691
Alomomola: 7/17 - 5698
Joltik: 10/16 - 5708
Galvantula: 10/16 - 5718
Ferroseed: 11/15 - 5729
Ferrothorn: 13/17 - 5742
Klink: 9/15 - 5751
Klang: 9/15 - 5760
Klinklang: 9/15 - 5769
Tynamo: 3/4 - 5772
Eelektrik: 12/15 - 5784
Eelektross: 5/5 - 5789
Elgyem: 7/18 - 5796
Beheeyem: 7/18 - 5803
Litwick: 10/17 - 5813
Lampent: 10/17 - 5823
Chandelure: 3/4 - 5826
Axew: 11/16 - 5837
Fraxure: 11/16 - 5848
Haxorus: 11/16 - 5859
Cubchoo: 10/15 - 5869
Beartic: 13/18 - 5882
Cryogonal: 10/18 - 5892
Shelmet: 9/15 - 5901
Accelgor: 11/15 - 5912
Stunfisk: 12/15 - 5924
Mienfoo: 12/16	- 5936
Mienshao: 12/16 - 5948
Druddigon: 13/16 - 5961
Golett: 12/15 - 5973
Golurk: 13/16 - 5986
Pawniard: 9/16 - 5995
Bisharp: 10/17 - 6005
Bouffalant: 10/14 - 6015
Rufflet: 10/16 - 6025
Braviary: 11/17 - 6036
Vullaby: 8/16 - 6044
Mandibuzz: 9/17 - 6053
Heatmor: 11/16 - 6064
Durant: 10/15 - 6074
Deino: 12/16 - 6086
Zweilous: 12/16 - 6098
Hydreigon: 12/16 - 6110
Larvesta: 10/12 - 6120
Volcarona: 9/13 - 6129
Cobalion: 9/14 - 6138
Terrakion: 9/14 - 6147
Virizion: 9/14 - 6156
Tornadus: 13/17 - 6169
Thundurus: 12/17 - 6181
Reshiram: 14/15 - 6195
Zekrom: 14/15 - 6209
Landorus: 13/17 - 6222
Kyurem (Normal): 13/15 - 6235
Kyurem (Black): 14/15 - 6249
Kyurem (White): 14/15 - 6263
Keldeo: 9/14 - 6272
Meloetta: 11/15 - 6283
Genesect: 14/19 - 6297
659

Level Up STAB Damage Moves (average/percentage of damage moves)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 3/4 - 6
Ivysaur: 3/4 - 9
Venusaur: 3/4 - 12
Charmander: 3/6 - 15
Charmeleon: 3/6 - 18
Charizard: 3/6 - 21
Squirtle: 3/6 - 24
Wartortle: 3/6 - 27
Blastoise: 3/6 - 30
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 0
Weedle: 1/1 - 31
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 2/4 - 33
Pidgey: 3/3 - 36
Pidgeotto: 3/3 - 39
Pidgeot: 3/3 - 42
Rattata: 4/4 - 46
Raticate: 4/4 - 50
Spearow: 3/3 - 53
Fearow: 3/3 - 56
Ekans: 2/4 - 58
Arbok: 2/4 - 60
Pikachu: 3/6 - 63
Raichu: 1/1 - 64
Sandshrew: 0
Sandslash: 0
Nidoran F: 1/6 - 65
Nidorina: 1/6 - 66
Nidoqueen: 1/5 - 67
Nidoran M: 1/6 - 68
Nidorino: 1/6 - 69
Nidoking: 1/5 - 70
Clefairy: 2/2 - 72
Clefable: 1/1 - 73
Vulpix: 3/4 - 76
Ninetales: 1/2 - 77
Jigglypuff: 4/4 - 81
Wigglytuff: 1/1 - 82
Zubat: 1/3 - 83
Golbat: 1/3 - 84
Oddish: 4/4 - 88
Gloom: 4/4 - 92
Vileplume: 2/2 - 94
Paras: 1/3 - 95
Parasect: 1/3 - 96
Venonat: 1/5 - 97
Venomoth: 1/5 - 98
Diglett: 2/4 - 100
Dugtrio: 2/4 - 102
Meowth: 5/5 - 107
Persian: 5/5 - 112
Psyduck: 1/4 - 113
Golduck: 1/4 - 114
Mankey: 2/6 - 116
Primeape: 2/7 - 118
Growlithe: 2/4 - 120
Arcanine: 1/2 - 121
Poliwag: 3/5 - 124
Poliwhirl: 3/5 - 127
Poliwrath: 1/3 - 128
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 3/3 - 131
Alakazam: 3/3 - 134
Machop: 3/4 - 137
Machoke: 3/4 - 140
Machamp: 3/4 - 143
Bellsprout: 3/5 - 146
Weepinbell: 3/5 - 149
Victreebel: 2/3 - 151
Tentacool: 4/6 - 155
Tentacruel: 4/6 - 159
Geodude: 2/5 - 161
Graveler: 2/5 - 163
Golem: 2/5 - 165
Ponyta: 2/4 - 167
Rapidash: 2/4 - 169
Slowpoke: 3/4 - 172
Slowbro: 3/4 - 175
Magnemite: 1/4 - 176
Magneton: 1/4 - 177
Farfetch’d: 3/3 - 180
Doduo: 5/5 - 185
Dodrio: 5/5 - 190
Seel: 0
Dewgong: 2/4 - 192
Grimer: 1/2 - 193
Muk: 1/2 - 194
Shellder: 1/4 - 195
Cloyster: 2/3 - 197
Gastly: 2/3 - 199
Haunter: 2/3 - 201
Gengar: 2/3 - 203
Onix: 1/5 - 204
Drowzee: 2/4 - 206
Hypno: 2/4 - 208
Krabby: 2/5 - 210
Kingler: 2/5 - 212
Voltorb: 0
Electrode: 0
Exeggcute: 1/2 - 213
Exeggutor: 0
Cubone: 2/5 - 215
Marowak: 2/5 - 217
Hitmonlee: 4/7 - 221
Hitmonchan: 1/6 - 222
Lickitung: 3/3 - 225
Koffing: 2/5 - 227
Weezing: 2/5 - 229
Rhyhorn: 0
Rhydon: 0
Chansey: 3/3 - 232
Tangela: 2/5 - 234
Kangaskhan: 5/5 - 239
Horsea: 3/3 - 242
Seadra: 3/3 - 245
Goldeen: 1/5 - 246
Seaking: 1/5 - 247
Staryu: 2/4 - 249
Starmie: 1/2 - 250
Mr. Mime: 1/2 - 251
Scyther: 1/3 - 252
Jynx: 2/7 - 254
Electabuzz: 3/4 - 257
Magmar: 3/4 - 260
Pinsir: 0
Tauros: 4/4 - 264
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 1/5 - 265
Lapras: 3/4 - 268
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 4/4 - 272
Vaporeon: 2/6 - 274
Jolteon: 2/6 - 276
Flareon: 3/8 - 279
Porygon: 2/3 - 281
Omanyte: 2/4 - 283
Omastar: 2/4 - 285
Kabuto: 1/4 - 286
Kabutops: 1/4 - 287
Aerodactyl: 1/4 - 288
Snorlax: 4/4 - 292
Articuno: 3/3 - 295
Zapdos: 3/3 - 298
Moltres: 3/3 - 302
Dratini: 1/4 - 303
Dragonair: 1/4 - 304
Dragonite: 1/4 - 305
Mewtwo: 2/3 - 307
Mew: 1/3 – 308
151
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 3/4 - 3
Ivysaur: 3/4 - 6
Venusaur: 3/4 - 9
Charmander: 3/7 - 12
Charmeleon: 3/7 - 15
Charizard: 4/8 - 19
Squirtle: 3/7 - 22
Wartortle: 3/7 - 25
Blastoise: 3/7 - 28
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 1/3 - 29
Weedle: 1/1 - 30
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 2/5 - 32
Pidgey: 4/4 - 36
Pidgeotto: 4/4 - 40
Pidgeot: 4/4 - 44
Rattata: 4/5 - 48
Raticate: 4/5 - 52
Spearow: 3/4 - 55
Fearow: 3/4 - 58
Ekans: 2/4 - 60
Arbok: 2/4 - 62
Pikachu: 3/5 - 65
Raichu: 2/3 - 67
Sandshrew: 0
Sandslash: 0
Nidoran F: 1/6 - 68
Nidorina: 1/6 - 69
Nidoqueen: 0
Nidoran M: 1/6 - 70
Nidorino: 1/6 - 71
Nidoking: 1/5 - 72
Clefairy: 2/2 - 74
Clefable: 1/1 - 75
Vulpix: 3/4 - 78
Ninetales: 2/3 - 80
Jigglypuff: 4/5 - 84
Wigglytuff: 1/1 - 85
Zubat: 1/3 - 86
Golbat: 1/3 - 87
Oddish: 3/3 - 90
Gloom: 3/3 - 93
Vileplume: 2/2 - 95
Paras: 2/4 - 97
Parasect: 2/4 - 99
Venonat: 1/5 - 100
Venomoth: 1/6 - 101
Diglett: 4/6 - 105
Dugtrio: 4/7 - 109
Meowth: 4/6 - 113
Persian: 4/6 - 117
Psyduck: 1/4 - 118
Golduck: 1/4 - 119
Mankey: 4/7 - 123
Primeape: 4/8 - 127
Growlithe: 3/5 - 130
Arcanine: 1/3 - 131
Poliwag: 3/5 - 134
Poliwhirl: 3/5 - 137
Poliwrath: 2/3 - 139
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 4/4 - 143
Alakazam: 4/4 - 147
Machop: 6/6 - 153
Machoke: 6/6 - 159
Machamp: 6/6 - 165
Bellsprout: 3/5 - 168
Weepinbell: 3/5 - 171
Victreebel: 2/2 - 173
Tentacool: 4/6 - 177
Tentacruel: 4/6 - 181
Geodude: 4/7 - 184
Graveler: 4/7 - 189
Golem: 4/7 - 193
Ponyta: 3/6 - 196
Rapidash: 3/7 - 199
Slowpoke: 3/5 - 202
Slowbro: 3/5 - 205
Magnemite: 2/5 - 207
Magneton: 2/6 - 209
Farfetch’d: 4/4 - 213
Doduo: 5/6 - 218
Dodrio: 5/6 - 223
Seel: 0
Dewgong: 2/4 - 225
Grimer: 2/3 - 227
Muk: 2/3 - 229
Shellder: 1/4 - 230
Cloyster: 1/2 - 231
Gastly: 2/3 - 233
Haunter: 2/3 - 235
Gengar: 2/3 - 237
Onix: 1/5 - 238
Drowzee: 3/5 - 241
Hypno: 3/5 - 244
Krabby: 2/5 - 246
Kingler: 2/5 - 248
Voltorb: 0
Electrode: 0
Exeggcute: 2/3 - 250
Exeggutor: 1/4 - 251
Cubone: 3/7 - 254
Marowak: 3/7 - 257
Hitmonlee: 5/6 - 262
Hitmonchan: 2/8 - 264
Lickitung: 3/4 - 267
Koffing: 2/5 - 269
Weezing: 2/5 - 271
Rhyhorn: 1/6 - 272
Rhydon: 1/6 - 273
Chansey: 4/4 - 277
Tangela: 3/6 - 280
Kangaskhan: 4/6 - 284
Horsea: 3/4 - 287
Seadra: 3/4 - 290
Goldeen: 1/6 - 291
Seaking: 1/6 - 292
Staryu: 3/6 - 295
Starmie: 1/3 - 296
Mr. Mime: 2/3 - 298
Scyther: 1/5 - 299
Jynx: 3/7 - 302
Electabuzz: 3/5 - 305
Magmar: 4/5 - 309
Pinsir: 0
Tauros: 5/6 - 314
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 1/6 - 315
Lapras: 3/4 - 318
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 3/4 - 321
Vaporeon: 2/6 - 323
Jolteon: 2/6 - 325
Flareon: 3/7 - 328
Porygon: 2/4 - 330
Omanyte: 3/5 - 333
Omastar: 3/6 - 336
Kabuto: 1/4 - 337
Kabutops: 1/5 - 338
Aerodactyl: 2/5 - 340
Snorlax: 5/6 - 345
Articuno: 4/4 - 349
Zapdos: 4/4 - 353
Moltres: 5/5 - 358
Dratini: 3/6 - 361
Dragonair: 3/6 - 364
Dragonite: 4/7 - 368
Mewtwo: 3/4 - 371
Mew: 1/4 - 372
Chikorita: 2/4 - 374
Bayleef: 2/4 - 376
Meganium: 2/4 - 378
Cyndaquil: 3/6 - 381
Quilava: 3/6 - 384
Typhlosion: 3/6 - 387
Totodile: 2/6 - 389
Croconaw: 2/6 - 391
Feraligatr: 2/6 - 393
Sentret: 4/4 - 397
Furret: 4/4 - 401
Hoothoot: 3/5 - 404
Noctowl: 3/5 - 407
Ledyba: 0
Ledian: 0
Spinarak: 2/6 - 409
Ariados: 2/6 - 411
Crobat: 1/3 - 412
Chinchou: 4/6 - 416
Lanturn: 4/6 - 420
Pichu: 1/1 - 421
Cleffa: 1/1 - 422
Igglybuff: 1/1 - 423
Togepi: 1/1 - 424
Togetic: 1/1 - 425
Natu: 3/4 - 428
Xatu: 3/4 - 431
Mareep: 2/3 - 433
Flaaffy: 2/3 - 435
Ampharos: 3/4 - 438
Bellossom: 3/3 - 441
Marill: 2/5 - 443
Azumarill: 2/5 - 445
Sudowoodo: 2/6 - 447
Politoed: 1/2 - 448
Hoppip: 1/2 - 449
Skiploom: 1/2 - 450
Jumpluff: 1/2 - 451
Aipom: 3/3 - 454
Sunkern: 3/3 - 457
Sunflora: 4/5 - 461
Yanma: 1/5 - 462
Wooper: 2/3 - 464
Quagsire: 2/3 - 466
Espeon: 3/6 - 469
Umbreon: 2/4 - 471
Murkrow: 3/4 - 474
Slowking: 3/5 - 477
Misdreavus: 0
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 479
Girafarig: 4/5 - 483
Pineco: 0
Forretress: 0
Dunsparce: 2/3 - 485
Gligar: 0
Steelix: 0
Snubbull: 3/5 - 488
Granbull: 3/5 - 491
Qwilfish: 3/6 - 494
Scizor: 1/5 - 495
Shuckle: 0
Heracross: 3/7 - 498
Sneasel: 2/7 - 500
Teddiursa: 5/7 - 505
Ursaring: 5/7 - 510
Slugma: 2/6 - 512
Magcargo: 4/6 - 516
Swinub: 2/4 - 518
Piloswine: 2/5 - 520
Corsola: 3/6 - 523
Remoraid: 2/6 - 525
Octillery: 3/8 - 528
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 3/5 - 531
Skarmory: 2/4 - 533
Houndour: 5/6 - 538
Houndoom: 5/6 - 543
Kingdra: 4/4 - 547
Phanpy: 0
Donphan: 1/6 - 548
Porygon2: 2/10 - 550
Stantler: 3/3 - 553
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 3/6 - 556
Smoochum: 4/6 - 560
Elekid: 3/5 - 563
Magby: 4/5 - 567
Miltank: 4/5 - 571
Blissey: 4/4 - 575
Raikou: 3/6 - 578
Entei: 4/6 - 582
Suicune: 3/7 - 585
Larvitar: 2/6 - 587
Pupitar: 2/6 - 589
Tyranitar: 3/6 - 591
Lugia: 3/6 - 594
Ho-oh: 3/6 - 597
Celebi: 2/3 – 599
251
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 3/4
Ivysaur: 3/4 - 6
Venusaur: 3/4 - 9
Charmander: 3/8 - 12
Charmeleon: 3/8 - 15
Charizard: 5/10 - 20
Squirtle: 3/7 - 23
Wartortle: 3/7 - 26
Blastoise: 3/7 - 29
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/4 - 31
Weedle: 1/1 - 32
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 2/6 - 34
Pidgey: 4/4 - 38
Pidgeotto: 4/4 - 42
Pidgeot: 4/4 - 46
Rattata: 5/6 - 51
Raticate: 5/6 - 56
Spearow: 4/5 - 60
Fearow: 3/4 - 63
Ekans: 2/5 - 65
Arbok: 2/5 - 67
Pikachu: 3/5 - 70
Raichu: 2/3 - 72
Sandshrew: 1/6 - 73
Sandslash: 1/6 - 74
Nidoran F: 1/6 - 75
Nidorina: 1/6 - 76
Nidoqueen: 1/5 - 77
Nidoran M: 1/6 - 78
Nidorino: 1/6 - 79
Nidoking: 1/5 - 80
Clefairy: 2/3 - 82
Clefable: 1/1 - 83
Vulpix: 3/4 - 86
Ninetales: 2/3 - 88
Jigglypuff: 5/6 - 93
Wigglytuff: 1/1 - 94
Zubat: 3/6 - 97
Golbat: 3/6 - 100
Oddish: 3/3 - 103
Gloom: 3/3 - 106
Vileplume: 3/3 - 109
Paras: 2/4 - 111
Parasect: 2/4 - 113
Venonat: 1/5 - 114
Venomoth: 2/7 - 116
Diglett: 5/8 - 121
Dugtrio: 6/10 - 127
Meowth: 5/7 - 132
Persian: 5/7 - 137
Psyduck: 1/4 - 138
Golduck: 1/4 - 139
Mankey: 4/7 - 143
Primeape: 4/8 - 147
Growlithe: 3/5 - 150
Arcanine: 1/3 - 151
Poliwag: 3/5 - 154
Poliwhirl: 3/5 - 157
Poliwrath: 2/3 - 159
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 4/4 - 163
Alakazam: 4/4 - 167
Machop: 8/8 - 175
Machoke: 8/8 - 183
Machamp: 8/8 - 191
Bellsprout: 3/5 - 194
Weepinbell: 3/5 - 197
Victreebel: 2/3 - 199	
Tentacool: 4/6 - 203
Tentacruel: 4/6 - 207
Geodude: 5/9 - 212
Graveler: 5/9 - 217
Golem: 5/9 - 222
Ponyta: 3/8 - 225
Rapidash: 3/9 - 228
Slowpoke: 3/5 - 231
Slowbro: 3/5 - 234
Magnemite: 3/6 - 237
Magneton: 3/6 - 240
Farfetch’d: 4/6 - 244
Doduo: 6/7 - 250
Dodrio: 6/7 - 256
Seel: 0
Dewgong: 4/7 - 260
Grimer: 2/3 – 262
Muk: 2/3 - 264
Shellder: 1/5 - 265
Cloyster: 1/2 - 266
Gastly: 3/4 - 269
Haunter: 4/5 - 273
Gengar: 4/5 - 277
Onix: 2/9 - 279
Drowzee: 3/5 - 282
Hypno: 3/5 - 285
Krabby: 2/7 - 287
Kingler: 2/8 - 289
Voltorb: 1/8 - 290
Electrode: 1/8 - 291
Exeggcute: 2/4 - 293
Exeggutor: 1/4 - 294
Cubone: 3/8 - 297
Marowak: 3/8 - 300
Hitmonlee: 7/8 - 307
Hitmonchan: 4/10 - 311 
Lickitung: 3/5 - 314
Koffing: 2/5 - 316
Weezing: 2/5 - 318
Rhyhorn: 2/8 - 320
Rhydon: 2/8 - 322
Chansey: 4/4 - 326
Tangela: 3/6 - 329
Kangaskhan: 5/7 - 334
Horsea: 3/4 - 337
Seadra: 3/4 - 340
Goldeen: 1/7 - 341
Seaking: 1/7 - 342
Staryu: 3/6 - 345
Starmie: 1/3 - 346
Mr. Mime: 3/5 - 349
Scyther: 2/6 - 351
Jynx: 3/7 - 354
Electabuzz: 3/5 - 357
Magmar: 4/5 - 361
Pinsir: 0
Tauros: 5/6 - 366
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 1/6 - 367
Lapras: 4/5 - 371
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 3/4 - 374
Vaporeon: 2/6 - 376
Jolteon: 2/6 - 378
Flareon: 3/7 - 381
Porygon: 2/4 - 383
Omanyte: 3/6 - 386
Omastar: 3/7 - 389
Kabuto: 1/5 - 390
Kabutops: 1/7 - 391
Aerodactyl: 2/5 - 393
Snorlax: 6/7 - 399
Articuno: 5/5 - 404
Zapdos: 4/4 - 408
Moltres: 6/6 - 414
Dratini: 3/6 - 417
Dragonair: 3/6 - 420
Dragonite: 4/7 - 424
Mewtwo: 3/4 - 427
Mew: 1/4 - 428
Chikorita: 2/4 - 430
Bayleef: 2/4 - 432
Meganium: 2/4 - 434
Cyndaquil: 3/6 - 437
Quilava: 3/6 - 440
Typhlosion: 3/6 - 443
Totodile: 2/6 - 445
Croconaw: 2/6 - 447
Feraligatr: 2/6 - 449
Sentret: 4/4 - 453
Furret: 4/4 - 457
Hoothoot: 3/5 - 460
Noctowl: 3/5 - 463
Ledyba: 0
Ledian: 0
Spinarak: 2/6 - 465
Ariados: 2/6 - 467
Crobat: 3/6 - 470
Chinchou: 4/6 - 474
Lanturn: 4/6 - 478
Pichu: 1/1 - 479
Cleffa: 1/2 - 480
Igglybuff: 1/1 - 481
Togepi: 1/2 - 482
Togetic: 1/3 - 483
Natu: 3/4 - 486
Xatu: 3/4 - 489
Mareep: 2/3 - 491
Flaaffy: 2/3 - 493
Ampharos: 3/4 - 496
Bellossom: 4/4 - 500
Marill: 3/6 - 503
Azumarill: 3/6 - 506
Sudowoodo: 2/7 - 508
Politoed: 1/2 - 509
Hoppip: 1/2 - 510
Skiploom: 1/2 - 511
Jumpluff: 1/2 - 512
Aipom: 3/4 - 515
Sunkern: 3/4 - 518
Sunflora: 5/6 - 523
Yanma: 1/5 - 524
Wooper: 3/4 - 527
Quagsire: 3/4 - 530
Espeon: 3/6 - 533
Umbreon: 2/4 - 535
Murkrow: 3/5 - 538
Slowking: 3/5 - 541
Misdreavus: 1/3 - 542
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 543
Girafarig: 4/6 - 547
Pineco: 0
Forretress: 0
Dunsparce: 5/7 - 552
Gligar: 0
Steelix: 1/9 - 553
Snubbull: 3/6 - 556
Granbull: 3/6 - 559
Qwilfish: 3/7 - 562
Scizor: 2/6 - 564
Shuckle: 0
Heracross: 4/8 - 568
Sneasel: 3/8 - 571
Teddiursa: 5/7 - 576
Ursaring: 5/7 - 581
Slugma: 2/6 - 583
Magcargo: 4/6 - 587
Swinub: 2/4 - 589
Piloswine: 2/5 - 591
Corsola: 4/7 - 595
Remoraid: 2/6 - 597
Octillery: 3/8 - 600
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 4/6 - 604
Skarmory: 3/5 - 607
Houndour: 5/6 - 612
Houndoom: 5/6 - 617
Kingdra: 4/4 - 621
Phanpy: 0
Donphan: 1/6 - 622
Porygon2: 2/4 - 624
Stantler: 3/4 - 627
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 4/8 - 630
Smoochum: 4/6 - 634
Elekid: 3/5 - 637
Magby: 4/5 - 641
Miltank: 4/5 - 645
Blissey: 4/4 - 649
Raikou: 3/6 - 652
Entei: 4/6 - 656
Suicune: 2/6 - 658
Larvitar: 2/6 - 660
Pupitar: 2/6 - 662
Tyranitar: 3/6 - 665
Lugia: 3/6 - 668
Ho-oh: 3/6 - 671
Celebi: 2/3 - 673
Treecko: 3/7 - 677
Grovyle: 2/8 - 679
Sceptile: 2/8 - 681
Torchic: 3/7 - 684
Combusken: 3/7 - 687
Blaziken: 5/9 - 692
Mudkip: 3/8 - 695
Marshtomp: 5/9 - 700
Swampert: 5/9 - 705
Poochyena: 3/5 - 708
Mightyena: 3/5 - 711
Zigzagoon: 4/5 - 715
Linoone: 5/5 - 720
Wurmple: 0
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 2/5 - 722
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 1/4 - 723
Lotad: 2/3 - 725
Lombre: 2/7 - 727
Ludicolo: 1/2 - 728
Seedot: 0
Nuzleaf: 2/6 - 730
Shiftry: 0
Taillow: 5/5 - 735
Swellow: 5/5 - 740
Wingull: 2/4 - 742
Pelipper: 3/4 - 745
Ralts: 4/4 - 749
Kirlia: 4/5 - 753
Gardevoir: 4/4 - 757
Surskit: 2/3 - 759
Masquerain: 2/4 - 761
Shroomish: 3/5 - 764
Breloom: 6/8 - 770
Slakoth: 3/5 - 773
Vigoroth: 4/7 - 777
Slaking: 3/5 - 780
Nincada: 3/7 - 783
Ninjask: 2/5 - 785
Shedinja: 2/4 - 787
Whismur: 4/5 - 791
Loudred: 4/5 - 795
Exploud: 5/6 - 800
Makuhita: 4/8 - 804
Hariyama: 4/8 - 808
Azurill: 1/3 - 809
Nosepass: 2/4 - 811
Skitty: 4/5 - 815
Delcatty: 1/1 - 816
Sableye: 5/8 - 821
Mawile: 0
Aron: 2/7 - 823
Lairon: 2/7 - 825
Aggron: 2/7 - 827
Meditite: 3/5 - 830
Medicham: 3/8 - 833
Electrike: 2/5 - 835
Manectric: 2/5 - 837
Plusle: 2/3 - 839
Minun: 2/3 - 841
Volbeat: 2/4 - 843
Illumise: 0
Roselia: 6/6 - 849
Gulpin: 2/4 - 851
Swalot: 2/5 - 853
Carvanha: 2/4 - 855
Sharpedo: 2/5 - 857
Wailmer: 5/7 - 862
Wailord: 5/7 - 867
Numel: 4/7 - 871
Camerupt: 5/8 - 876
Torkoal: 4/7 - 880
Spoink: 3/5 - 883
Grumpig: 3/5 - 886
Spinda: 6/8 - 892
Trapinch: 2/6 - 894
Vibrava: 2/6 - 896
Flygon: 2/6 - 898
Cacnea: 2/5 - 900
Cacturne: 3/6 - 903
Swablu: 3/4 - 906
Altaria: 3/6 - 909
Zangoose: 5/7 - 914
Seviper: 2/6 - 916
Lunatone: 5/7 - 921
Solrock: 4/8 - 925
Barboach: 5/7 - 930
Whiscash: 5/7 - 935
Corphish: 3/7 - 938
Crawdaunt: 5/7 - 943
Baltoy: 3/8 - 946
Claydol: 3/9 - 949
Lileep: 1/5 - 950
Cradily: 1/5 - 951
Anorith: 3/7 - 954
Armaldo: 3/7 - 957
Feebas: 0
Milotic: 3/5 - 960
Castform: 2/5 - 962
Kecleon: 4/10 - 966
Shuppet: 2/4 - 968
Banette: 2/4 - 970
Duskull: 2/4 - 972
Dusclops: 3/6 - 975
Tropius: 4/6 - 979
Chimecho: 3/8 - 982
Absol: 1/6 - 983
Wynaut: 1/2 - 984
Snorunt: 4/7 - 988
Glalie: 5/8 - 993
Spheal: 6/8 - 999
Sealeo: 6/8 - 1005
Walrein: 6/8 - 1011
Clamperl: 3/3 - 1014
Huntail: 3/5 - 1017
Gorebyss: 3/5 - 1020
Relicanth: 4/7 - 1024
Luvdisc: 1/4 - 1025
Bagon: 2/8 - 1027
Shelgon: 2/8 - 1029
Salamence: 3/9 - 1032
Beldum: 0
Metang: 4/7 - 1036
Metagross: 4/7 - 1040
Regirock: 2/6 - 1042
Regice: 1/6 - 1043
Registeel: 1/6 - 1044
Latias: 4/4 - 1048
Latios: 4/4 - 1052
Kyogre: 3/8 - 1055
Groudon: 3/8 - 1058
Rayquaza: 4/8 - 1062
Jirachi: 4/6 - 1066
Deoxys (Normal): 2/7 - 1068
Deoxys (Attack): 2/8 - 1070
Deoxys (Defense): 2/7 - 1072
Deoxys (Speed): 2/8 – 1074
389
Gen 4
Bulbasaur: 3/6 - 3
Ivysaur: 3/6 - 6
Venusaur: 4/7 - 10
Charmander: 4/7 - 14
Charmeleon: 4/7 - 18
Charizard: 8/13 - 26
Squirtle: 5/9 - 31
Wartortle: 5/9 - 36
Blastoise: 5/10 - 41
Caterpie: 1/2 - 42
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 3/5 - 45
Weedle: 2/2 - 47
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 3/8 - 50
Pidgey: 5/6 - 55
Pidgeotto: 5/6 - 60
Pidgeot: 5/6 - 65
Rattata: 6/11 - 71
Raticate: 6/11 - 77
Spearow: 4/6 - 81
Fearow: 5/7 - 86
Ekans: 3/7 - 89
Arbok: 3/11 - 92
Pikachu: 4/7 - 96
Raichu: 2/3 - 98
Sandshrew: 1/10 - 99
Sandslash: 1/11 - 100
Nidoran F: 2/7 - 102
Nidorina: 2/7 - 104
Nidoqueen: 2/6 - 106
Nidoran M: 2/7 - 108
Nidorino: 2/7 - 110
Nidoking: 2/6 - 112
Clefairy: 2/4 - 114
Clefable: 1/4 - 115
Vulpix: 4/7 - 119
Ninetales: 1/2 - 120
Jigglypuff: 5/8 - 125
Wigglytuff: 1/1 - 126
Zubat: 4/7 - 130
Golbat: 4/7 - 134
Oddish: 5/6 - 139
Gloom: 5/6 - 144
Vileplume: 3/3 - 147
Paras: 3/5 - 150
Parasect: 3/6 - 153
Venonat: 3/8 - 156
Venomoth: 5/11 - 161
Diglett: 7/11 - 168
Dugtrio: 8/14 - 176
Meowth: 6/10 - 182
Persian: 5/10 - 187
Psyduck: 3/7 - 190
Golduck: 4/8 - 194
Mankey: 5/11 - 199
Primeape: 5/12 - 204
Growlithe: 6/10 - 210
Arcanine: 1/4 - 211
Poliwag: 4/9 - 215
Poliwhirl: 4/9 – 219
Poliwrath: 3/4 - 222
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 5/5 - 227
Alakazam: 5/5 - 232
Machop: 9/9 - 241
Machoke: 9/9 - 250
Machamp: 9/9 - 259
Bellsprout: 3/7 - 262
Weepinbell: 3/7 - 265
Victreebel: 4/5 - 269
Tentacool: 6/9 - 255
Tentacruel: 6/9 - 261
Geodude: 6/10 - 267
Graveler: 6/10 - 273
Golem: 6/10 - 279
Ponyta: 5/9 - 284
Rapidash: 5/12 - 289
Slowpoke: 5/7 - 294
Slowbro: 5/7 - 299
Magnemite: 7/9 - 306
Magneton: 7/10 - 313
Farfetch’d: 8/12 - 321
Doduo: 8/9 - 329
Dodrio: 9/10 - 348
Seel: 4/10 - 392
Dewgong: 9/12 - 401
Grimer: 3/7 - 404
Muk: 3/7 - 407
Shellder: 3/8 - 410
Cloyster: 1/2 - 411
Gastly: 3/7 - 414
Haunter: 4/8 - 418
Gengar: 4/8 - 422
Onix: 4/11 - 426
Drowzee: 5/7 - 431
Hypno: 5/7 - 436
Krabby: 4/11 - 440
Kingler: 4/11 - 444
Voltorb: 2/10 - 446
Electrode: 2/10 - 448
Exeggcute: 4/7 - 452
Exeggutor: 4/7 - 456
Cubone: 3/10 - 459
Marowak: 3/10 - 462
Hitmonlee: 8/11 - 470
Hitmonchan: 6/14 - 476
Lickitung: 5/9 - 481
Koffing: 3/8 - 484
Weezing: 3/8 - 487
Rhyhorn: 3/9 - 490
Rhydon: 3/10 - 493
Chansey: 4/5 - 497
Tangela: 4/11 - 501
Kangaskhan: 6/11 - 507
Horsea: 5/7 - 512
Seadra: 5/7 - 517
Goldeen: 2/8 - 519
Seaking: 2/9 - 521
Staryu: 3/8 - 524
Starmie: 1/3 - 525
Mr. Mime: 3/5 - 528
Scyther: 4/13 - 532
Jynx: 4/10 - 536
Electabuzz: 6/9 - 542
Magmar: 6/8 - 548
Pinsir: 1/11 - 549
Tauros: 6/9 - 554
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 2/8 - 556
Lapras: 7/8 - 563
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 5/6 - 568
Vaporeon: 3/8 - 571
Jolteon: 4/9 - 575
Flareon: 5/10 - 580
Porygon: 2/6 - 582
Omanyte: 6/9 - 588
Omastar: 6/10 - 594
Kabuto: 2/7 - 596
Kabutops: 2/10 - 598
Aerodactyl: 3/12 - 601
Snorlax: 4/7 - 605
Articuno: 6/7 - 611
Zapdos: 6/7 - 617
Moltres: 7/9 - 624
Dratini: 4/8 - 628
Dragonair: 4/8 - 632
Dragonite: 5/11 - 637
Mewtwo: 4/7 - 641
Mew: 1/6 - 645
Chikorita: 3/6 - 648
Bayleef: 3/6 - 651
Meganium: 4/7 - 655
Cyndaquil: 5/10 - 660
Quilava: 5/10 - 665
Typhlosion: 5/11 - 670
Totodile: 3/12 - 673
Croconaw: 3/12 - 676
Feraligatr: 3/12 - 679
Sentret: 6/7 - 685
Furret: 6/7 - 691
Hoothoot: 5/9 - 696
Noctowl: 6/10 - 702
Ledyba: 2/7 - 704
Ledian: 2/7 - 706
Spinarak: 4/10 - 710
Ariados: 5/11 - 715
Crobat: 5/8 - 723
Chinchou: 6/9 - 729
Lanturn: 6/10 - 735
Pichu: 1/1 - 736
Cleffa: 1/2 - 737
Igglybuff: 1/1 - 738
Togepi: 2/3 - 740
Togetic: 2/4 - 742
Natu: 3/6 - 745
Xatu: 3/6 - 748
Mareep: 3/6 - 751
Flaaffy: 3/6 - 754
Ampharos: 4/8 - 758
Bellossom: 4/4 - 762
Marill: 4/7 - 766
Azumarill: 4/7 – 770
Sudowoodo: 3/11 - 773
Politoed: 1/4 - 774
Hoppip: 3/6 - 777
Skiploom: 3/6 - 780
Jumpluff: 3/6 - 783
Aipom: 5/7 - 788
Sunkern: 5/6 - 793
Sunflora: 7/8 - 800
Yanma: 4/10 - 804
Wooper: 5/6 - 809
Quagsire: 5/6 - 814
Espeon: 4/8 - 818
Umbreon: 3/6 - 821
Murkrow: 6/8 - 827
Slowking: 5/10 - 832
Misdreavus: 2/6 - 834
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 835
Girafarig: 7/10 - 842
Pineco: 1/11 - 843
Forretress: 3/13 - 846
Dunsparce: 4/8 - 850
Gligar: 0
Steelix: 1/14 - 851
Snubbull: 4/11 - 855
Granbull: 4/11 - 859
Qwilfish: 6/12 - 865
Scizor: 5/13 - 870
Shuckle: 1/4 - 871
Heracross: 5/12 - 876
Sneasel: 4/9 - 890
Teddiursa: 6/9 - 896
Ursaring: 6/9 - 902
Slugma: 3/9 - 905
Magcargo: 6/9 - 911
Swinub: 7/9 - 918
Piloswine: 7/11 - 925
Corsola: 5/9 - 930
Remoraid: 3/9 - 933
Octillery: 3/13 - 936
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 6/12 - 942
Skarmory: 4/9 - 946
Houndour: 7/8 - 953
Houndoom: 7/9 - 960
Kingdra: 7/7 - 967
Phanpy: 0
Donphan: 2/13 - 969
Porygon2: 3/7 - 972
Stantler: 4/6 - 976
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 5/11 - 981
Smoochum: 5/7 - 986
Elekid: 6/9 - 992
Magby: 6/8 - 998
Miltank: 4/8 - 1002
Blissey: 4/5 - 1006
Raikou: 5/9 - 1011
Entei: 7/10 - 1018
Suicune: 2/9 - 1020
Larvitar: 3/9 - 1023
Pupitar: 3/9 - 1026
Tyranitar: 6/12 - 1032
Lugia: 5/12 - 1037
Ho-oh: 5/12 - 1042
Celebi: 4/6 - 1046
Treecko: 4/8 - 1050
Grovyle: 3/9 - 1053
Sceptile: 3/10 - 1056
Torchic: 3/7 - 1059
Combusken: 4/8 - 1063
Blaziken: 6/11 - 1069
Mudkip: 3/8 - 1072
Marshtomp: 6/10 - 1078
Swampert: 6/11 - 1084
Poochyena: 4/6 - 1088
Mightyena: 4/6 - 1092
Zigzagoon: 4/6 - 1096
Linoone: 5/6 - 1101
Wurmple: 1/3 - 1102
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/6 - 1105
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 2/5 - 1107
Lotad: 4/7 - 1111
Lombre: 3/8 - 1114
Ludicolo: 2/2 - 1116
Seedot: 0
Nuzleaf: 2/6 - 1118
Shiftry: 3/3 - 1121
Taillow: 6/6 - 1127
Swellow: 7/7 - 1134
Wingull: 5/7 - 1139
Pelipper: 4/7 - 1143
Ralts: 4/5 - 1147
Kirlia: 4/5 - 1151
Gardevoir: 4/5 - 1155
Surskit: 2/3 - 1157
Masquerain: 4/7 - 1161
Shroomish: 4/6 - 1165
Breloom: 8/10 - 1173
Slakoth: 3/5 - 1176
Vigoroth: 4/7 - 1180
Slaking: 3/8 - 1183
Nincada: 3/7 - 1186
Ninjask: 4/7 - 1190
Shedinja: 3/5 - 1193
Whismur: 4/5 - 1197
Loudred: 4/6 - 1201
Exploud: 5/11 - 1206
Makuhita: 7/11 - 1213
Hariyama: 7/12 - 1220
Azurill: 1/3 - 1221
Nosepass: 4/8 - 1225
Skitty: 5/7 - 1230
Delcatty: 2/2 - 1232
Sableye: 8/13 - 1240
Mawile: 1/8 - 1241
Aron: 4/9 - 1245
Lairon: 4/9 - 1249
Aggron: 4/9 - 1253
Meditite: 4/7 - 1257
Medicham: 4/10 - 1261
Electrike: 4/7 - 1265
Manectric: 4/8 - 1269
Plusle: 2/5 - 1271
Minun: 2/5 - 1273
Volbeat: 3/6 - 1276
Illumise: 1/5 - 1277
Roselia: 6/6 - 1283
Gulpin: 3/6 - 1286
Swalot: 3/7 - 1289
Carvanha: 4/7 - 1293
Sharpedo: 5/10 - 1298
Wailmer: 7/10 - 1305
Wailord: 7/10 - 1312
Numel: 6/9 - 1318
Camerupt: 7/10 - 1325
Torkoal: 5/9 - 1330
Spoink: 4/8 - 1334
Grumpig: 4/8 - 1338
Spinda: 6/9 - 1344
Trapinch: 5/10 - 1349
Vibrava: 2/5 - 1351
Flygon: 3/6 - 1354
Cacnea: 2/7 - 1356
Cacturne: 5/8 - 1361
Swablu: 4/6 - 1365
Altaria: 5/9 - 1370
Zangoose: 5/9 - 1375
Seviper: 3/9 - 1378
Lunatone: 5/7 - 1383
Solrock: 4/8 - 1387
Barboach: 8/10 - 1395
Whiscash: 8/11 - 1403
Corphish: 3/8 - 1406
Crawdaunt: 6/9 - 1412
Baltoy: 4/9 - 1416
Claydol: 4/10 - 1420
Lileep: 2/7 - 1422
Cradily: 2/7 - 1424
Anorith: 4/9 - 1428
Armaldo: 4/9 - 1432
Feebas: 0
Milotic: 4/6 - 1436
Castform: 2/5 - 1438
Kecleon: 5/14 - 1443
Shuppet: 3/6 - 1446
Banette: 3/6 - 1449
Duskull: 3/6 - 1452
Dusclops: 4/11 - 1456
Tropius: 6/9 - 1462
Chimecho: 3/8 - 1465
Absol: 4/12 - 1469
Wynaut: 1/2 - 1470
Snorunt: 5/8 - 1475
Glalie: 6/9 - 1481
Spheal: 6/8 - 1487
Sealeo: 6/8 - 1493
Walrein: 6/10 - 1499
Clamperl: 3/3 - 1502
Huntail: 6/9 - 1508
Gorebyss: 5/7 - 1513
Relicanth: 6/9 - 1519
Luvdisc: 2/5 - 1521
Bagon: 2/9 - 1523
Shelgon: 2/9 - 1525
Salamence: 3/12	- 1528
Beldum: 0
Metang: 6/9 - 1534
Metagross: 6/10 - 1540
Regirock: 3/10 - 1543
Regice: 2/10 - 1545
Registeel: 3/11 - 1548
Latias: 6/6 - 1554
Latios: 6/6 - 1560
Kyogre: 5/10 - 1565
Groudon: 4/11 - 1569
Rayquaza: 6/11 - 1575
Jirachi: 5/8 - 1580
Deoxys (Normal): 3/8 - 1583
Deoxys (Attack): 3/9 - 1586
Deoxys (Defense): 4/8 - 1590
Deoxys (Speed): 3/9 - 1593
Turtwig: 5/8 - 1598
Grotle: 5/8 - 1603
Torterra: 7/10 - 1610
Chimchar: 4/7 - 1614
Monferno: 6/9 - 1620
Infernape: 6/10 - 1626
Piplup: 5/10 - 1631
Prinplup: 5/11 - 1636
Empoleon: 7/11 - 1643
Starly: 7/7 - 1650
Staravia: 7/7 - 1657
Staraptor: 7/8 - 1664
Bidoof: 5/7 - 1669
Bibarel: 6/8 - 1675
Kricketot: 1/2 - 1676
Kricketune: 4/7 - 1680
Shinx: 3/6 - 1683
Luxio: 3/6 - 1686
Luxray: 3/6 - 1689
Budew: 2/2 - 1691
Roserade: 3/4 - 1694
Cranidos: 2/7 - 1696
Rampardos: 2/8 - 1698
Shieldon: 3/5 - 1701
Bastiodon: 3/5 - 1704
Burmy: 1/3 - 1705
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 3/9 - 1708
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 2/9 - 1710
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 3/9 - 1713
Mothim: 5/10 - 1718
Combee: 2/2 - 1720
Vespiquen: 3/8 - 1723
Pachirisu: 2/7 - 1725
Buizel: 3/8 - 1728
Floatzel: 3/10 - 1731
Cherubi: 2/4 - 1733
Cherrim: 3/5 - 1736
Shellos: 2/6 - 1738
Gastrodon: 4/6 - 1742
Ambipom: 5/7 - 1747
Drifloon: 4/8 – 1751
Drifblim: 4/8 - 1755
Buneary: 4/6 - 1759
Lopunny: 4/7 - 1763
Mismagius: 1/3 - 1764
Honchkrow: 4/5 - 1768
Glameow: 4/6 - 1772
Purugly: 5/6 - 1777
Chingling: 1/5 - 1778
Stunky: 1/6 - 1779
Skuntank: 1/7 - 1780
Bronzor: 4/7 - 1784
Bronzong: 4/7 - 1788
Bonsly: 3/9 - 1791
Mime Jr.: 3/4 - 1794
Happiny: 1/1 - 1795
Chatot: 5/5 - 1800
Spiritomb: 6/7 - 1806
Gible: 5/8 - 1811
Gabite: 5/8 - 1816
Garchomp: 5/10 - 1821
Munchlax: 4/7 - 1825
Riolu: 3/5 - 1828
Lucario: 5/12 - 1833
Hippopotas: 4/9 - 1837
Hippowdon: 4/12 - 1841
Skorupi: 5/8 - 1846
Drapion: 6/11 - 1852
Croagunk: 4/10 - 1856
Toxicroak: 4/10 - 1860
Carnivine: 2/8 - 1862
Finneon: 3/8 - 1865
Lumineon: 3/8 - 1868
Mantyke: 6/9 - 1874
Snover: 7/7 - 1881
Abomasnow: 8/8 - 1889
Weavile: 6/11 - 1895
Magnezone: 7/10 - 1902
Lickilicky: 5/10 - 1907
Rhyperior: 4/12 - 1911
Tangrowth: 4/11 - 1915
Electivire: 6/11 - 1921
Magmortar: 6/10 - 1927
Togekiss: 3/4 - 1930
Yanmega: 4/13 - 1934
Leafeon: 4/7 - 1938
Glaceon: 4/9 - 1942
Gliscor: 0
Mamoswine: 6/10 - 1948
Porygon-Z: 3/7 - 1951
Gallade: 3/9 - 1954
Probopass: 4/8 - 1958
Dusknoir: 4/11 - 1962
Froslass: 6/7 - 1968
Rotom (Normal): 5/6 - 1973
Rotom (Heat): 5/7 - 1978
Rotom (Wash): 5/7 - 1983
Rotom (Frost): 5/7 - 1988
Rotom (Fan): 5/7 - 1993
Rotom (Mow): 5/7 - 1998
Uxie: 3/6 - 2001
Mesprit: 3/5 - 2004
Azelf: 3/8 - 2007
Dialga: 6/11 - 2013
Palkia: 6/11 - 2019
Heatran: 6/10 - 2025
Regigigas: 5/12 - 2030
Giratina: 6/10 - 2036
Cresselia: 4/6 - 2040
Phione: 5/5 - 2045
Manaphy: 5/5 - 2050
Darkrai: 3/7 - 2053
Shaymin (Land): 3/4 - 2056
Shaymin (Sky): 5/7 - 2061
Arceus: 5/9 – 2066
504
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 3/6 - 3
Ivysaur: 3/6 - 6
Venusaur: 4/7 - 10
Charmander: 6/9 - 16
Charmeleon: 6/9 - 22
Charizard: 10/15 - 32
Squirtle: 5/9 - 37
Wartortle: 5/9 - 42
Blastoise: 5/10 - 47
Caterpie: 1/2 - 48
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 3/5 - 51
Weedle: 2/2 - 53
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 3/8 - 56
Pidgey: 6/7 - 62
Pidgeotto: 6/7 - 68
Pidgeot: 6/7 - 74
Rattata: 6/11 - 80
Raticate: 6/11 - 86
Spearow: 4/6 - 90
Fearow: 5/8 - 95
Ekans: 4/8 - 99
Arbok: 4/12 - 103
Pikachu: 5/8 - 108
Raichu: 2/3 - 110
Sandshrew: 4/13 - 114
Sandslash: 4/14 - 118
Nidoran F: 2/7 - 120
Nidorina: 2/7 - 122
Nidoqueen: 2/7 - 124
Nidoran M: 2/7 - 126
Nidorino: 2/7 - 128
Nidoking: 2/7 - 130
Clefairy: 3/6 - 133
Clefable: 1/4 - 134
Vulpix: 6/11 - 140
Ninetales: 1/2 - 141
Jigglypuff: 6/9 - 147
Wigglytuff: 1/1 - 148
Zubat: 5/9 - 153
Golbat: 5/9 - 158
Oddish: 5/6 - 163
Gloom: 5/6 - 168
Vileplume: 3/3 - 171
Paras: 4/6 - 175
Parasect: 4/7 - 179
Venonat: 3/8 - 182
Venomoth: 5/11 - 187
Diglett: 8/12 - 195
Dugtrio: 9/15 - 204
Meowth: 6/10 - 210
Persian: 6/11 - 216
Psyduck: 4/8 - 220
Golduck: 5/9 - 225
Mankey: 6/12 - 231
Primeape: 6/13 - 237
Growlithe: 7/13 - 244
Arcanine: 1/4 - 245
Poliwag: 4/9 - 249
Poliwhirl: 4/9 - 253
Poliwrath: 4/5 - 257
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 5/5 - 262
Alakazam: 5/5 - 267
Machop: 10/10 - 277
Machoke: 10/10 - 287
Machamp: 10/10 - 297
Bellsprout: 3/7 - 300
Weepinbell: 3/7 - 303
Victreebel: 5/6 - 308
Tentacool: 8/12 - 316
Tentacruel: 8/12 - 324
Geodude: 8/12 - 332
Graveler: 8/12 - 340
Golem: 7/13 - 347
Ponyta: 7/11 - 354
Rapidash: 7/14 - 361
Slowpoke: 5/7 - 366
Slowbro: 5/7 - 371
Magnemite: 9/11 - 380
Magneton: 9/12 - 389
Farfetch’d: 10/14 - 399
Doduo: 9/10 - 408
Dodrio: 10/11 - 418
Seel: 4/10 - 422
Dewgong: 9/12 - 431
Grimer: 4/8 - 435
Muk: 4/8 - 439
Shellder: 5/10 - 454
Cloyster: 2/3 - 456
Gastly: 4/8 - 460
Haunter: 5/9 - 465
Gengar: 5/9 - 470
Onix: 7/14 - 477
Drowzee: 7/9 - 484
Hypno: 7/9 - 491
Krabby: 4/11 - 495
Kingler: 4/11 - 499
Voltorb: 3/11 - 502
Electrode: 3/11 - 505
Exeggcute: 5/8 - 510
Exeggutor: 5/8 - 515
Cubone: 3/11 - 518
Marowak: 3/11 - 521
Hitmonlee: 8/11 - 529
Hitmonchan: 7/15 - 536
Lickitung: 6/10 - 542
Koffing: 4/9 - 546
Weezing: 4/9 - 550
Rhyhorn: 5/12 - 555
Rhydon: 5/13 - 560
Chansey: 5/6 - 565
Tangela: 5/12 - 570
Kangaskhan: 7/12 - 577
Horsea: 5/7 - 582
Seadra: 5/7 - 587
Goldeen: 2/8 - 589
Seaking: 2/9 - 591
Staryu: 4/9 - 595
Starmie: 1/3 - 596
Mr. Mime: 4/6 - 600
Scyther: 4/13 - 604
Jynx: 5/11 - 609
Electabuzz: 7/10 - 616
Magmar: 7/10 - 623
Pinsir: 1/12 - 624
Tauros: 6/9 - 630
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 2/8 - 632
Lapras: 7/8 - 639
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 7/8 - 646
Vaporeon: 4/9 - 650
Jolteon: 4/9 - 654
Flareon: 5/10 - 659
Porygon: 2/6 - 661
Omanyte: 6/9 - 667
Omastar: 6/10 - 673
Kabuto: 2/7 - 675
Kabutops: 2/10 - 677
Aerodactyl: 4/13 - 681
Snorlax: 5/9 - 686
Articuno: 7/8 - 693
Zapdos: 7/8 - 700
Moltres: 8/10 - 708
Dratini: 5/9 - 713
Dragonair: 5/9 – 718
Dragonite: 7/13 - 725
Mewtwo: 5/8 - 730
Mew: 1/6 - 731
Chikorita: 3/6 - 734
Bayleef: 3/6 - 737
Meganium: 4/7 - 741
Cyndaquil: 7/12 - 748
Quilava: 7/12 - 755
Typhlosion: 7/13 - 762
Totodile: 3/13 - 765
Croconaw: 3/13 - 768
Feraligatr: 3/13 - 771
Sentret: 6/7 - 777
Furret: 6/7 - 783
Hoothoot: 6/11 - 789
Noctowl: 7/12 - 796
Ledyba: 2/7 - 798
Ledian: 2/7 - 800
Spinarak: 5/11 - 805
Ariados: 6/12 - 811
Crobat: 6/10 - 817
Chinchou: 7/10 - 824
Lanturn: 7/11 - 831
Pichu: 1/1 - 832
Cleffa: 1/2 - 833
Igglybuff: 1/1 - 834
Togepi: 2/3 - 836
Togetic: 2/4 - 838
Natu: 4/7 - 842
Xatu: 4/7 - 846
Mareep: 4/8 - 850
Flaaffy: 4/8 - 854
Ampharos: 5/10 - 859
Bellossom: 4/4 - 863
Marill: 5/9 - 868
Azumarill: 5/9 - 873
Sudowoodo: 4/14 - 877
Politoed: 1/4 - 878
Hoppip: 3/7 - 881
Skiploom: 3/7 - 884
Jumpluff: 3/7 - 887
Aipom: 5/7 - 892
Sunkern: 6/9 - 898
Sunflora: 7/10 - 905
Yanma: 4/10 - 909
Wooper: 5/6 - 914
Quagsire: 5/6 - 919
Espeon: 4/8 - 923
Umbreon: 3/6 - 926
Murkrow: 7/9 - 933
Slowking: 5/10 - 938
Misdreavus: 3/7 - 941
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 942
Girafarig: 7/10 - 949
Pineco: 1/11 - 950
Forretress: 4/14 - 954
Dunsparce: 5/10 - 959
Gligar: 1/11 - 960
Steelix: 2/17 - 962
Snubbull: 4/11 - 966
Granbull: 4/12 - 970
Qwilfish: 6/12 - 976
Scizor: 5/13 - 981
Shuckle: 6/9 - 987
Heracross: 5/13 – 992
Sneasel: 5/10 - 997
Teddiursa: 6/9 - 1003
Ursaring: 6/9 - 1009
Slugma: 4/10 - 1013
Magcargo: 7/10 - 1020
Swinub: 7/10 - 1027
Piloswine: 7/12 - 1034
Corsola: 5/10 - 1039
Remoraid: 4/10 - 1043
Octillery: 4/14 - 1047
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 7/13 - 1054
Skarmory: 4/9 - 1058
Houndour: 9/10 - 1067
Houndoom: 9/11 - 1076
Kingdra: 7/7 - 1083
Phanpy: 0
Donphan: 3/13 - 1086	
Porygon2: 3/7 - 1089
Stantler: 4/7 - 1093
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 5/11 - 1098
Smoochum: 6/8 - 1104
Elekid: 7/10 - 1111
Magby: 7/10 - 1118
Miltank: 4/8 - 1122
Blissey: 5/6 - 1127
Raikou: 5/9 - 1132
Entei: 7/10 - 1139
Suicune: 2/9 - 1141
Larvitar: 3/10 - 1144
Pupitar: 3/10 - 1147
Tyranitar: 6/14 - 1153
Lugia: 5/11 - 1158
Ho-oh: 5/11 - 1163
Celebi: 4/6 - 1167
Treecko: 4/8 - 1171
Grovyle: 3/9 - 1174
Sceptile: 3/10 - 1177
Torchic: 3/7 - 1180
Combusken: 4/8 - 1184
Blaziken: 7/12 - 1191
Mudkip: 3/8 - 1194
Marshtomp: 6/10 - 1200
Swampert: 6/11 - 1206
Poochyena: 4/6 - 1210
Mightyena: 4/6 - 1214
Zigzagoon: 4/6 - 1218
Linoone: 5/6 - 1223
Wurmple: 1/3 - 1224
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/6 - 1227
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 2/5 - 1229
Lotad: 4/7 - 1233
Lombre: 3/8 - 1236
Ludicolo: 2/2 - 1238
Seedot: 0
Nuzleaf: 2/6 - 1240
Shiftry: 4/4 - 1244
Taillow: 6/6 - 1250
Swellow: 7/7 - 1257
Wingull: 7/9 - 1264
Pelipper: 6/9 - 1270
Ralts: 5/6 - 1275
Kirlia: 5/6 - 1280
Gardevoir: 5/6 - 1285
Surskit: 2/3 - 1287
Masquerain: 4/7 - 1291
Shroomish: 4/6 - 1295
Breloom: 8/10 - 1303
Slakoth: 4/6 - 1307
Vigoroth: 5/8 - 1312
Slaking: 4/9 - 1316
Nincada: 3/7 - 1319
Ninjask: 4/7 - 1323
Shedinja: 3/5 - 1328
Whismur: 4/6 - 1332
Loudred: 4/7 - 1336
Exploud: 5/12 - 1341
Makuhita: 7/12 - 1348
Hariyama: 7/13 - 1355
Azurill: 1/5 - 1356
Nosepass: 5/10 - 1361
Skitty: 5/7 - 1366
Delcatty: 2/2 - 1368
Sableye: 9/14 - 1377
Mawile: 1/8 - 1378
Aron: 5/10 - 1383
Lairon: 5/10 - 1388
Aggron: 5/10 - 1393
Meditite: 4/7 - 1397
Medicham: 4/10 - 1401
Electrike: 5/8 - 1406
Manectric: 5/9 - 1411
Plusle: 3/6 - 1414
Minun: 3/6 - 1417
Volbeat: 3/6 - 1420
Illumise: 1/5 - 1421
Roselia: 6/6 - 1427
Gulpin: 4/7 - 1431
Swalot: 4/8 - 1435
Carvanha: 4/7 - 1439
Sharpedo: 5/10 - 1444
Wailmer: 7/11 - 1451
Wailord: 7/11 - 1458
Numel: 7/10 - 1465
Camerupt: 8/11 - 1473
Torkoal: 6/10 - 1479
Spoink: 5/9 - 1484
Grumpig: 5/9 - 1488
Spinda: 6/9 - 1494
Trapinch: 7/15 - 1501
Vibrava: 5/10 - 1506
Flygon: 7/12 - 1513
Cacnea: 2/7 - 1515
Cacturne: 5/8 - 1520
Swablu: 5/7 - 1525
Altaria: 5/10 - 1530
Zangoose: 5/10 - 1535
Seviper: 4/10 - 1539
Lunatone: 7/9 - 1546
Solrock: 6/10 - 1550
Barboach: 8/10 - 1558
Whiscash: 8/11 - 1566
Corphish: 3/8 - 1569
Crawdaunt: 6/9 - 1575
Baltoy: 5/10 - 1580
Claydol: 5/11 - 1585
Lileep: 2/7 - 1587
Cradily: 2/7 - 1589
Anorith: 4/9 - 1593
Armaldo: 4/9 - 1597
Feebas: 0
Milotic: 4/6 - 1601
Castform: 3/9 - 1604
Kecleon: 5/15 - 1609
Shuppet: 4/7 - 1613
Banette: 4/7 - 1617
Duskull: 4/7 - 1621
Dusclops: 5/12 - 1626
Tropius: 7/10 - 1633
Chimecho: 4/9 - 1637
Absol: 4/12 - 1641
Wynaut: 1/2 - 1642
Snorunt: 5/8 - 1647
Glalie: 6/9 - 1653
Spheal: 6/8 - 1659
Sealeo: 6/8 - 1665
Walrein: 6/10 - 1671
Clamperl: 3/3 - 1674
Huntail: 6/9 - 1680
Gorebyss: 5/7 - 1685
Relicanth: 6/9 - 1691
Luvdisc: 3/6 - 1694
Bagon: 2/9 - 1696
Shelgon: 2/9 - 1698
Salamence: 4/13 - 1702
Beldum: 0
Metang: 6/9 - 1708
Metagross: 6/10 - 1714
Regirock: 3/10 - 1717
Regice: 2/10 - 1719
Registeel: 3/11 - 1722
Latias: 6/6 - 1728
Latios: 6/6 - 1734
Kyogre: 5/10 - 1739
Groudon: 4/10 - 1743
Rayquaza: 5/10 - 1748
Jirachi: 5/8 - 1753
Deoxys (Normal): 3/8 - 1756
Deoxys (Attack): 3/9 - 1759
Deoxys (Defense): 4/8 - 1763
Deoxys (Speed): 3/9 - 1766
Turtwig: 5/8 - 1771
Grotle: 5/8 - 1776
Torterra: 7/10 - 1783
Chimchar: 4/8 - 1787
Monferno: 6/10 - 1793
Infernape: 6/11 - 1799
Piplup: 5/10 - 1804
Prinplup: 5/11 - 1809
Empoleon: 7/11 - 1816
Starly: 7/8 - 1823
Staravia: 7/8 - 1830
Staraptor: 7/9 - 1837
Bidoof: 5/7 - 1842
Bibarel: 6/8 - 1848
Kricketot: 2/3 - 1850
Kricketune: 4/7 - 1854
Shinx: 4/7 - 1858
Luxio: 4/7 - 1862
Luxray: 4/7 - 1866
Budew: 2/2 - 1868
Roserade: 3/4 - 1869
Cranidos: 2/8 - 1871
Rampardos: 2/9 - 1873
Shieldon: 4/6 - 1877
Bastiodon: 4/6 - 1881
Burmy: 1/3 - 1882
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 3/9 - 1885
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 2/9 - 1887
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 3/9 - 1890
Mothim: 5/10 - 1895
Combee: 3/3 - 1898
Vespiquen: 4/9 - 1902
Pachirisu: 3/9 - 1905
Buizel: 5/11 - 1910
Floatzel: 5/13 - 1915
Cherubi: 2/4 - 1917
Cherrim: 3/5 - 1920
Shellos: 2/6 - 1922
Gastrodon: 4/6 - 1926
Ambipom: 5/7 - 1931
Drifloon: 5/9 - 1936
Drifblim: 5/9 - 1941
Buneary: 4/6 - 1945
Lopunny: 4/7 - 1949
Mismagius: 1/3 - 1950
Honchkrow: 5/6 - 1955
Glameow: 4/6 - 1959
Purugly: 5/6 - 1964
Chingling: 1/5 - 1965
Stunky: 2/7 - 1967
Skuntank: 2/8 - 1969
Bronzor: 6/9 - 1975
Bronzong: 6/9 - 1981
Bonsly: 3/9 - 1984
Mime Jr.: 3/4 - 1987
Happiny: 1/1 - 1988
Chatot: 7/8 - 2005
Spiritomb: 6/7 - 2011
Gible: 5/8 - 2016
Gabite: 6/9 - 2022
Garchomp: 6/11 - 2028
Munchlax: 5/8 - 2033
Riolu: 4/6 - 2037
Lucario: 5/12 - 2042
Hippopotas: 4/9 - 2046
Hippowdon: 4/12 - 2050
Skorupi: 6/11 - 2056
Drapion: 9/14 - 2065
Croagunk: 5/11 - 2070
Toxicroak: 5/11 - 2075
Carnivine: 3/9 - 2078
Finneon: 3/8 - 2081
Lumineon: 3/8 - 2084
Mantyke: 7/10 - 2091
Snover: 7/7 - 2098
Abomasnow: 8/8 - 2106
Weavile: 7/12 - 2113
Magnezone: 9/12 - 2122
Lickilicky: 6/11 - 2128
Rhyperior: 5/14 - 2133
Tangrowth: 5/12 - 2138
Electivire: 7/12 - 2145
Magmortar: 7/12 - 2152
Togekiss: 3/4 - 2155
Yanmega: 4/13 - 2159
Leafeon: 4/7 - 2163
Glaceon: 4/9 - 2167
Gliscor: 1/14 - 2168
Mamoswine: 6/11 - 2174
Porygon-Z: 3/7 - 2177
Gallade: 4/10 - 2181
Probopass: 5/10 - 2186
Dusknoir: 5/12 - 2191
Froslass: 6/7 - 2197
Rotom (Normal): 7/8 - 2204
Rotom (Heat): 5/9 - 2209
Rotom (Wash): 5/9 -2214
Rotom (Frost): 5/9 - 2219
Rotom (Fan): 5/9 - 2224
Rotom (Mow): 5/9 - 2229
Uxie: 3/6 - 2232
Mesprit: 3/5 - 2235
Azelf: 3/8 - 2238
Dialga: 7/12 - 2245
Palkia: 7/12 - 2252
Heatran: 6/10 - 2258
Regigigas: 3/11 - 2261
Giratina: 7/11 - 2268
Cresselia: 4/6 - 2272
Phione: 5/5 - 2277
Manaphy: 5/5 - 2282
Darkrai: 2/5 - 2284
Shaymin (Land): 3/4 - 2287
Shaymin (Sky): 5/7 - 2292
Arceus: 5/9 - 2297
Victini: 10/15 - 2307
Snivy: 6/10 - 2313
Servine: 6/10 - 2319
Serperior: 6/10 - 2325
Tepig: 5/11 - 2330
Pignite: 6/12 - 2336
Emboar: 7/13 - 2343
Oshawott: 6/10 - 2349
Dewott: 6/10 - 2355
Samurott: 6/12 - 2361
Patrat: 5/7 - 2366
Watchog: 5/8 - 2371
Lillipup: 5/8 - 2376
Herdier: 5/8 - 2381
Stoutland: 5/11 - 2386
Purrloin: 4/8 - 2390
Liepard: 4/8 - 2394
Pansage: 3/11 - 2397
Simisage: 1/3 - 2398
Pansear: 3/11 - 2401
Simisear: 1/3 - 2402
Panpour: 3/11 - 2405
Simipour: 1/3 - 2406
Munna: 8/8 - 2414
Musharna: 1/1 - 2415
Pidove: 7/7 - 2422
Tranquill: 7/7 - 2429
Unfezant: 7/7 - 2436
Blitzle: 4/9 - 2440
Zebstrika: 4/9 - 2444
Roggenrola: 4/8 - 2448
Boldore: 5/9 - 2453
Gigalith: 5/9 - 2458
Woobat: 7/9 - 2465
Swoobat: 7/9 - 2472
Drilbur: 5/11 - 2477
Excadrill: 6/12 - 2483
Audino: 6/6 - 2489
Timburr: 6/12 - 2495
Gurdurr: 6/12 - 2501
Conkeldurr: 6/12 - 2507
Tympole: 4/10 - 2511
Palpitoad: 5/10 - 2516
Seismitoad: 5/12 - 2521
Throh: 7/10 - 2528
Sawk: 8/10 - 2536
Sewaddle: 4/6 - 2540
Swadloon: 2/3 - 2542
Leavanny: 6/9 - 2548
Venipede: 5/9 - 2553
Whirlipede: 5/9 - 2558
Scolipede: 6/10 - 2564
Cottonee: 6/7 - 2570
Whimsicott: 1/3 - 2571
Petilil: 6/6 - 2577
Lilligant: 2/2 - 2579
Basculin: 3/14 - 2582
Sandile: 8/10 - 2590
Krokorok: 8/10 - 2598
Krookodile: 8/10 - 2604
Darumaka: 5/13 - 2609
Darmanitan: 5/13 - 2614
Maractus: 6/9 - 2620
Dwebble: 7/10 - 2627
Crustle: 6/9 - 2633
Scraggy: 7/12 - 2640
Scrafty: 7/12 - 2647
Sigilyph: 8/8 - 2655
Yamask: 5/5 - 2660
Cofagrigus: 5/5 - 2665
Tirtouga: 9/12 - 2674
Carracosta: 9/12 - 2683
Archen: 6/13 - 2689
Archeops: 6/13 - 2695
Trubbish: 5/9 - 2700
Garbodor: 5/9 - 2705
Zorua: 5/7 - 2710
Zoroark: 6/9 - 2716
Minccino: 8/9 - 2724
Cinccino: 1/3 - 2725
Gothita: 5/8 - 2730
Gothorita: 5/8 - 2735
Gothitelle: 5/8 - 2740
Solosis: 4/7 - 2744
Duosion: 4/7 - 2748
Reuniclus: 4/8 - 2752
Ducklett: 8/8 - 2760
Swanna: 8/8 - 2768
Vanillite: 6/10 - 2774
Vanillish: 6/10 – 2780
Vanilluxe: 6/11 - 2786
Deerling: 5/8 - 2791
Sawsbuck: 6/10 - 2797
Emolga: 7/9 - 2804
Karrablast: 3/11 - 2807
Escavalier: 5/11 - 2812
Foongus: 5/8 - 2817
Amoongus: 5/8 - 2822
Frillish: 9/11 - 2831
Jellicent: 9/11 - 2840
Alomomola: 4/7 - 2844
Joltik: 8/10 - 2852
Galvantula: 8/10 - 2860
Ferroseed: 5/11 - 2865
Ferrothorn: 6/13 - 2871
Klink: 2/9 - 2873
Klang: 2/9 - 2875
Klinklang: 2/9 - 2877
Tynamo: 2/3 - 2879
Eelektrik: 6/12 - 2885
Eelektross: 1/5 - 2886
Elgyem: 5/7 - 2891
Beheeyem: 5/7 - 2896
Litwick: 9/10 - 2905
Lampent: 9/10 - 2914
Chandelure: 2/3 - 2916
Axew: 5/11 - 2921
Fraxure: 5/11 - 2926
Haxorus: 5/11 - 2931
Cubchoo: 4/10 - 2935
Beartic: 5/13 - 2940
Cryogonal: 5/10 - 2945
Shelmet: 3/9 - 2948
Accelgor: 4/11 - 2952
Stunfisk: 7/12 - 2959
Mienfoo: 6/12 - 2965
Mienshao: 6/12 - 2971
Druddigon: 4/13 - 2975
Golett: 6/12 - 2981
Golurk: 6/13 - 2986
Pawniard: 5/9 - 2991
Bisharp: 6/10 - 2997
Bouffalant: 6/10 - 3003
Rufflet: 10/10 - 3013
Braviary: 10/11 - 3023
Vullaby: 7/8 - 3030
Mandibuzz: 7/9 - 3037
Heatmor: 5/11 - 3042
Durant: 5/10 - 3047
Deino: 7/12 - 3054
Zweilous: 7/12 - 3061
Hydreigon: 7/12 - 3068
Larvesta: 7/10 - 3075
Volcarona: 7/9 - 3082
Cobalion: 6/9 - 3088
Terrakion: 6/9 - 3094
Virizion: 6/9 - 3100
Tornadus: 4/13 - 3104
Thundurus: 4/12 - 3108
Reshiram: 9/14 - 3117
Zekrom: 9/14 - 3126
Landorus: 5/13 - 3131
Kyurem (Normal): 8/13 - 3139
Kyurem (Black): 8/14 - 3147
Kyurem (White): 8/14 - 3155
Keldeo: 7/9 - 3162
Meloetta (Aria): 7/11 - 3169
Meloetta (Pirouette): 6/11 - 3175
Genesect: 6/14 – 3183
663

Level Up Non-STAB (average/percentage of damage moves)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 1/4 - 1
Ivysaur: 1/4 – 2 
Venusaur: 1/4 - 3
Charmander: 3/6 - 6
Charmeleon: 3/6 – 9
Charizard: 3/6 - 12
Squirtle: 3/6 - 15
Wartortle: 3/6 - 18
Blastoise: 3/6 - 21
Caterpie: 1/2 - 22
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 3/3 - 25
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 2/4 - 27
Pidgey: 0
Pidgeotto: 0
Pidgeot: 0
Rattata: 0
Raticate: 0
Spearow: 0
Fearow: 0
Ekans: 2/4 - 29
Arbok: 2/4 - 31
Pikachu: 3/6 - 34
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 5/5 - 39
Sandslash: 5/5 - 44
Nidoran F: 5/6 - 49
Nidorina: 5/6 - 54
Nidoqueen: 4/5 - 58
Nidoran M: 5/6 - 63
Nidorino: 5/6 - 68
Nidoking: 4/5 - 72
Clefairy: 0
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 1/4 - 73
Ninetales: 1/2 - 74
Jigglypuff: 0
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 2/3 - 76
Golbat: 2/3 - 78
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 2/3 - 80
Parasect: 2/3 - 82
Venonat: 4/5 - 86
Venomoth: 4/5 - 90
Diglett: 2/4 - 92
Dugtrio: 2/4 - 94
Meowth: 0
Persian: 0
Psyduck: 3/4 - 97
Golduck: 3/4 - 100
Mankey: 4/6 - 104
Primeape: 5/7 - 109
Growlithe: 2/4 - 111
Arcanine: 1/2 - 112
Poliwag: 2/5 - 114
Poliwhirl: 2/5 - 116
Poliwrath: 2/3 - 118
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 1/4 - 119
Machoke: 1/4 - 120
Machamp: 1/4 - 121
Bellsprout: 2/5 - 123
Weepinbell: 2/5 - 125
Victreebel: 1/3 - 126
Tentacool: 2/6 - 128
Tentacruel: 2/6 - 130
Geodude: 3/5 - 133
Graveler: 3/5 - 136
Golem: 3/5 - 139
Ponyta: 2/4 - 141
Rapidash: 2/4 - 143
Slowpoke: 1/4 - 144
Slowbro: 1/4 - 145
Magnemite: 3/4 - 148
Magneton: 3/4 - 151
Farfetch’d: 0
Doduo: 0
Dodrio: 0
Seel: 4/4 - 155
Dewgong: 2/4 - 157
Grimer: 1/2 - 158
Muk: 1/2 - 159
Shellder: 3/4 - 162
Cloyster: 1/3 - 163
Gastly: 1/3 - 164
Haunter: 1/3 - 165
Gengar: 1/3 - 166
Onix: 4/5 - 170
Drowzee: 2/4 - 172
Hypno: 2/4 - 174
Krabby: 3/5 - 177
Kingler: 3/5 - 180
Voltorb: 5/5 - 185
Electrode: 5/5 - 190
Exeggcute: 1/2 - 191
Exeggutor: 2/2 - 193
Cubone: 3/5 - 196
Marowak: 3/5 - 199
Hitmonlee: 1/5 - 200
Hitmonchan: 5/6 - 205
Lickitung: 0
Koffing: 3/5 - 208
Weezing: 3/5 - 211
Rhyhorn: 5/5 - 216
Rhydon: 5/5 - 221
Chansey: 0
Tangela: 3/5 - 224
Kangaskhan: 0
Horsea: 0
Seadra: 0
Goldeen: 4/5 - 228
Seaking: 4/5 - 232
Staryu: 2/4 - 234
Starmie: 1/2 - 235
Mr. Mime: 1/2 - 236
Scyther: 2/3 - 238
Jynx: 5/7 - 243
Electabuzz: 1/4 - 244
Magmar: 1/4 - 245
Pinsir: 5/5 - 250
Tauros: 0
Magikarp: 1/1 - 251
Gyarados: 4/5 - 255
Lapras: 1/4 - 256
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 0
Vaporeon: 4/6 - 260
Jolteon: 4/6 - 264
Flareon: 5/8 - 269
Porygon: 1/3 - 270
Omanyte: 2/4 - 272
Omastar: 2/4 - 274
Kabuto: 3/4 - 277
Kabutops: 3/4 - 280
Aerodactyl: 3/4 - 283
Snorlax: 0
Articuno: 0
Zapdos: 0
Moltres: 0
Dratini: 3/4 - 286
Dragonair: 3/4 - 289
Dragonite: 3/4 - 292
Mewtwo: 1/3 - 293
Mew: 2/3 – 295
151
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 1/4
Ivysaur: 1/4 - 2
Venusaur: 1/4 - 3
Charmander: 4/7 - 7
Charmeleon: 4/7 - 11
Charizard: 4/8 - 15
Squirtle: 4/7 - 19
Wartortle: 4/7 - 23
Blastoise: 4/7 - 27
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/3 - 29
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 3/5 - 32
Pidgey: 0
Pidgeotto: 0
Pidgeot: 0
Rattata: 1/5 - 33
Raticate: 1/5 - 34
Spearow: 1/4 - 35
Fearow: 1/4 - 36
Ekans: 2/4 - 38
Arbok: 2/4 - 39
Pikachu: 2/5 - 41
Raichu: 1/3 - 42
Sandshrew: 5/5 - 47
Sandslash: 5/5 - 52
Nidoran F: 5/6 - 57
Nidorina: 5/6 - 62
Nidoqueen: 4/4 - 66
Nidoran M: 5/6 - 71
Nidorino: 5/6 - 76
Nidoking: 4/5 - 80
Clefairy: 0
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 1/4 - 81
Ninetales: 1/3 - 82
Jigglypuff: 1/5 - 83
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 2/3 - 85
Golbat: 2/3 - 87
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 2/4 - 89
Parasect: 2/4 - 91
Venonat: 4/5 - 95
Venomoth: 5/6 - 100
Diglett: 2/6 - 102
Dugtrio: 3/7 - 105
Meowth: 2/6 - 107
Persian: 2/6 - 109
Psyduck: 3/4 - 112
Golduck: 3/4 - 115
Mankey: 3/7 - 118
Primeape: 4/8 - 122
Growlithe: 2/5 - 124
Arcanine: 2/3 - 126
Poliwag: 2/5 - 128
Poliwhirl: 2/5 - 130
Poliwrath: 1/3 - 131
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 2/5 - 133
Weepinbell: 2/5 - 135
Victreebel: 0
Tentacool: 2/6 - 137
Tentacruel: 2/6 - 139
Geodude: 3/7 - 142
Graveler: 3/7 - 145
Golem: 3/7 - 148
Ponyta: 3/6 - 151
Rapidash: 4/7 - 155
Slowpoke: 2/5 - 157
Slowbro: 2/5 - 159
Magnemite: 3/5 - 162
Magneton: 4/6 - 166
Farfetch’d: 0
Doduo: 1/6 - 167
Dodrio: 1/6 - 168
Seel: 4/4 - 172
Dewgong: 2/4 - 174
Grimer: 1/3 - 175
Muk: 1/3 - 176
Shellder: 3/4 - 179
Cloyster: 1/2 - 180
Gastly: 1/3 - 181
Haunter: 1/3 - 182
Gengar: 1/3 - 183
Onix: 4/5 - 187
Drowzee: 2/5 - 189
Hypno: 2/5 - 191
Krabby: 3/5 - 194
Kingler: 3/5 - 197
Voltorb: 7/7 - 204
Electrode: 7/7 - 211
Exeggcute: 1/3 - 212
Exeggutor: 3/4 - 215
Cubone: 4/7 - 219
Marowak: 4/7 - 223
Hitmonlee: 1/6 - 224
Hitmonchan: 6/8 - 230
Lickitung: 1/4 - 231
Koffing: 3/5 - 234
Weezing: 3/5 - 237
Rhyhorn: 5/6 - 242
Rhydon: 5/6 - 247
Chansey: 0
Tangela: 3/6 - 250
Kangaskhan: 2/6 - 252
Horsea: 1/4 - 253
Seadra: 1/4 - 254
Goldeen: 5/6 - 259
Seaking: 5/6 - 264
Staryu: 3/6 - 267
Starmie: 2/3 - 269
Mr. Mime: 1/3 - 270
Scyther: 4/5 - 274
Jynx: 4/7 - 278
Electabuzz: 2/5 - 280
Magmar: 1/5 - 281
Pinsir: 5/5 - 286
Tauros: 1/6 - 287
Magikarp: 2/2 - 289
Gyarados: 5/6 - 294
Lapras: 1/4 - 295
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/4 - 296
Vaporeon: 4/6 - 300
Jolteon: 4/6 - 304
Flareon: 4/7 - 308
Porygon: 2/4 - 310
Omanyte: 2/5 - 312
Omastar: 3/5 - 315
Kabuto: 3/4 - 318
Kabutops: 4/5 - 322
Aerodactyl: 3/5 - 325
Snorlax: 1/6 - 326
Articuno: 0
Zapdos: 0
Moltres: 0
Dratini: 3/6 - 329
Dragonair: 3/6 - 332
Dragonite: 3/7 - 335
Mewtwo: 1/4 - 336
Mew: 3/4 - 339
Chikorita: 2/4 - 341
Bayleef: 2/4 - 343
Meganium: 2/4 - 345
Cyndaquil: 3/6 - 348
Quilava: 3/6 - 351
Typhlosion: 3/6 - 354
Totodile: 4/6 - 358
Croconaw: 4/6 - 362
Feraligatr: 4/6 - 366
Sentret: 0
Furret: 0
Hoothoot: 2/5 - 368
Noctowl: 2/5 - 370
Ledyba: 4/4 - 374
Ledian: 4/4 - 378
Spinarak: 4/6 - 382
Ariados: 4/6 - 386
Crobat: 2/3 - 388
Chinchou: 2/6 - 390
Lanturn: 2/6 - 392
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 0
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 0
Togetic: 0
Natu: 1/4 - 393
Xatu: 1/4 - 394
Mareep: 1/3 - 395
Flaaffy: 1/3 - 396
Ampharos: 1/4 - 397
Bellossom: 0
Marill: 3/5 - 400
Azumarill: 3/5 - 403
Sudowoodo: 4/6 - 407
Politoed: 1/2 - 408
Hoppip: 1/2 - 409
Skiploom: 1/2 - 410
Jumpluff: 1/2 - 411
Aipom: 0
Sunkern: 0
Sunflora: 1/5 - 412
Yanma: 4/5 - 416
Wooper: 1/3 - 417
Quagsire: 1/3 - 418
Espeon: 3/6 - 421
Umbreon: 2/4 - 423
Murkrow: 1/4 - 424
Slowking: 2/5 - 426
Misdreavus: 2/2 - 428
Unown: 1/1 - 429
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 430
Girafarig: 1/5 - 431
Pineco: 7/7 - 438
Forretress: 7/7 - 445
Dunsparce: 1/3 - 446
Gligar: 5/5 - 451
Steelix: 6/6 - 457
Snubbull: 2/5 - 459
Granbull: 2/5 - 461
Qwilfish: 3/6 - 464
Scizor: 4/5 - 468
Shuckle: 3/3 - 471
Heracross: 4/7 - 475
Sneasel: 5/7 - 480
Teddiursa: 2/7 - 482
Ursaring: 2/7 - 484
Slugma: 4/6 - 488
Magcargo: 2/6 - 490
Swinub: 2/4 - 492
Piloswine: 3/5 - 495
Corsola: 3/6 - 498
Remoraid: 4/6 - 502
Octillery: 5/8 - 507
Delibird: 1/1 - 508
Mantine: 2/5 - 510
Skarmory: 2/4 - 512
Houndour: 1/6 - 513
Houndoom: 1/6 - 514
Kingdra: 0
Phanpy: 5/5 - 519
Donphan: 5/6 - 524
Porygon2: 2/4 - 526
Stantler: 0
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 1/1 - 527
Hitmontop: 3/6 - 530
Smoochum: 2/6 - 532
Elekid: 2/5 - 534
Magby: 1/5 - 535
Miltank: 1/5 - 536
Blissey: 0
Raikou: 3/6 - 539
Entei: 2/6 - 541
Suicune: 4/7 - 545
Larvitar: 4/6 - 549
Pupitar: 4/6 - 553
Tyranitar: 3/6 - 556
Lugia: 3/6 - 559
Ho-oh: 3/6 - 562
Celebi: 1/3 – 563
251
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 1/4
Ivysaur: 1/4 - 2
Venusaur: 1/4 - 3
Charmander: 5/8 - 8
Charmeleon: 5/8 - 13
Charizard: 5/10 - 18
Squirtle: 4/7 - 22
Wartortle: 4/7 - 26
Blastoise: 4/7 - 30
Caterpie: 1/2 - 31
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/4 - 33
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 4/6 - 37
Pidgey: 0
Pidgeotto: 0
Pidgeot: 0
Rattata: 1/6 - 38
Raticate: 1/6 - 39
Spearow: 1/5 - 40
Fearow: 1/4 - 41
Ekans: 3/5 - 44
Arbok: 3/5 - 47
Pikachu: 2/5 - 49
Raichu: 1/3 - 50
Sandshrew: 5/6 - 55
Sandslash: 5/6 - 60
Nidoran F: 5/6 - 65
Nidorina: 5/6 - 70
Nidoqueen: 4/5 - 74
Nidoran M: 5/6 - 79
Nidorino: 5/6 - 84
Nidoking: 4/5 - 88
Clefairy: 1/3 - 89
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 1/4 - 90
Ninetales: 1/3 - 91
Jigglypuff: 1/6 - 92
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 3/6 - 95
Golbat: 3/6 - 98
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 2/4 - 100
Parasect: 2/4 - 102
Venonat: 4/5 - 106
Venomoth: 5/7 - 111
Diglett: 3/8 - 114
Dugtrio: 4/10 - 118
Meowth: 2/7 - 120
Persian: 2/7 - 122
Psyduck: 3/4 - 125
Golduck: 3/4 - 128
Mankey: 3/7 - 131
Primeape: 4/8 - 135
Growlithe: 2/5 - 137
Arcanine: 2/3 - 139
Poliwag: 2/5 - 141
Poliwhirl: 2/5 - 143
Poliwrath: 1/3 - 144
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 2/5 - 146
Weepinbell: 2/5 - 148
Victreebel: 1/3 - 149
Tentacool: 2/6 - 151
Tentacruel: 2/6 - 153
Geodude: 4/9 - 157
Graveler: 4/9 - 161
Golem: 4/9 - 165
Ponyta: 5/8 - 171
Rapidash: 6/9 - 177
Slowpoke: 2/5 - 179
Slowbro: 2/5 - 181
Magnemite: 3/6 - 184
Magneton: 3/6 - 187
Farfetch’d: 2/6 - 189
Doduo: 1/7 - 190
Dodrio: 1/7 - 191
Seel: 5/5 - 196
Dewgong: 3/7 - 199
Grimer: 1/3 - 200
Muk: 1/3 - 201
Shellder: 4/5 - 205
Cloyster: 1/2 - 206
Gastly: 1/4 - 207
Haunter: 1/5 - 208
Gengar: 1/5 - 209
Onix: 7/9 - 216
Drowzee: 2/5 - 218
Hypno: 2/5 - 220
Krabby: 5/7 - 225
Kingler: 6/8 - 231
Voltorb: 7/8 - 238
Electrode: 7/8 - 245
Exeggcute: 2/4 - 247
Exeggutor: 3/4 - 250
Cubone: 5/8 - 255
Marowak: 5/8 - 260
Hitmonlee: 1/8 - 261
Hitmonchan: 6/10 - 267
Lickitung: 2/5 - 269
Koffing: 3/5 - 272
Weezing: 3/5 - 275
Rhyhorn: 6/8 - 281
Rhydon: 6/8 - 287
Chansey: 0
Tangela: 3/6 - 290
Kangaskhan: 5/5 - 295
Horsea: 1/4 - 296
Seadra: 1/4 - 297
Goldeen: 6/7 - 303
Seaking: 6/7 - 309
Staryu: 3/6 - 312
Starmie: 2/3 - 314
Mr. Mime: 2/5 - 316
Scyther: 4/6 - 320
Jynx: 4/7 - 324
Electabuzz: 2/5 - 326
Magmar: 1/5 - 327
Pinsir: 7/7 - 334
Tauros: 1/6 - 335
Magikarp: 2/2 - 337
Gyarados: 5/6 - 342
Lapras: 1/5 - 343
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/4 - 344
Vaporeon: 4/6 - 348
Jolteon: 4/6 - 352
Flareon: 4/7 - 356
Porygon: 2/4 - 358
Omanyte: 3/6 - 361
Omastar: 4/7 - 365
Kabuto: 4/5 - 369
Kabutops: 6/7 - 375
Aerodactyl: 3/5 - 378
Snorlax: 1/7 - 379
Articuno: 0
Zapdos: 0
Moltres: 0
Dratini: 3/6 - 382
Dragonair: 3/6 - 385
Dragonite: 3/7 - 383
Mewtwo: 1/4 - 384
Mew: 3/4 - 387
Chikorita: 2/4 - 389
Bayleef: 2/4 - 391
Meganium: 2/4 - 393
Cyndaquil: 3/6 - 396
Quilava: 3/6 - 399
Typhlosion: 3/6 - 402
Totodile: 4/6 - 406
Croconaw: 4/6 - 410
Feraligatr: 4/6 - 414
Sentret: 0
Furret: 0
Hoothoot: 2/5 - 416
Noctowl: 2/5 - 418
Ledyba: 4/4 - 422
Ledian: 4/4 - 426
Spinarak: 4/6 - 430
Ariados: 4/6 - 434
Crobat: 3/6 - 437
Chinchou: 2/6 - 439
Lanturn: 2/6 - 441
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 1/2 - 442
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 1/2 - 443
Togetic: 2/3 - 445
Natu: 1/4 - 446
Xatu: 1/4 - 447
Mareep: 1/3 - 448
Flaaffy: 1/3 - 449
Ampharos: 1/4 - 450
Bellossom: 0
Marill: 1/6 - 451
Azumarill: 1/6 - 452
Sudowoodo: 5/7 - 457
Politoed: 1/2 - 458
Hoppip: 1/2 - 459
Skiploom: 1/2 - 460
Jumpluff: 1/2 - 461
Aipom: 1/4 - 462
Sunkern: 1/4 - 463
Sunflora: 1/6 - 464
Yanma: 4/5 - 469
Wooper: 1/4 - 470
Quagsire: 1/4 - 471
Espeon: 3/6 - 474
Umbreon: 2/4 - 476
Murkrow: 2/5 - 478
Slowking: 2/5 - 480
Misdreavus: 2/3 - 482
Unown: 1/1 - 483
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 484
Girafarig: 2/6 - 486
Pineco: 7/7 - 493
Forretress: 8/8 - 502
Dunsparce: 2/7 - 504
Gligar: 5/5 - 509
Steelix: 8/9 - 517
Snubbull: 3/6 - 520
Granbull: 3/6 - 523
Qwilfish: 4/7 - 527
Scizor: 4/6 - 531
Shuckle: 3/3 - 534
Heracross: 4/8 - 538
Sneasel: 5/8 - 542
Teddiursa: 2/7 - 544
Ursaring: 2/7 - 546
Slugma: 4/6 - 550
Magcargo: 2/6 - 552
Swinub: 2/4 - 554
Piloswine: 3/5 - 557
Corsola: 3/7 - 560
Remoraid: 4/6 - 564
Octillery: 5/8 - 569
Delibird: 1/1 - 570
Mantine: 2/6 - 572
Skarmory: 2/5 - 574
Houndour: 1/6 - 575
Houndoom: 1/6 - 576
Kingdra: 0
Phanpy: 5/5 - 581
Donphan: 5/6 - 586
Porygon2: 2/4 - 588
Stantler: 1/4 - 589
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 1/1 - 590
Hitmontop: 4/8 - 594
Smoochum: 2/6 - 596
Elekid: 2/5 - 598
Magby: 1/5 - 599
Miltank: 1/5 - 600
Blissey: 0
Raikou: 3/6 - 603
Entei: 2/6 - 605
Suicune: 4/6 - 609
Larvitar: 4/6 - 613
Pupitar: 4/6 - 617
Tyranitar: 3/6 - 620
Lugia: 3/6 - 623
Ho-oh: 3/6 - 626
Celebi: 1/3 - 627
Treecko: 4/7 - 631
Grovyle: 6/8 - 637
Sceptile: 6/8 - 645
Torchic: 4/7 - 649
Combusken: 4/7 - 653
Blaziken: 4/9 - 657
Mudkip: 5/8 - 662
Marshtomp: 4/9 - 666
Swampert: 4/9 - 670
Poochyena: 2/5 - 672
Mightyena: 2/5 - 674
Zigzagoon: 1/5 - 675
Linoone: 0
Wurmple: 2/2 - 677
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/5 - 680
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 3/4 - 683
Lotad: 1/3 - 684
Lombre: 5/7 - 689
Ludicolo: 1/2 - 690
Seedot: 2/2 - 692
Nuzleaf: 4/6 - 696
Shiftry: 1/1 - 697
Taillow: 0
Swellow: 0
Wingull: 2/4 - 699
Pelipper: 1/4 - 700
Ralts: 0
Kirlia: 1/5 - 701
Gardevoir: 0
Surskit: 1/3 - 702
Masquerain: 2/4 - 704
Shroomish: 2/5 - 706
Breloom: 2/8 - 708
Slakoth: 2/5 - 710
Vigoroth: 3/7 - 713
Slaking: 2/5 - 715
Nincada: 4/7 - 719
Ninjask: 3/5 - 722
Shedinja: 2/4 - 724
Whismur: 1/5 - 725
Loudred: 1/5 - 726
Exploud: 1/6 - 727
Makuhita: 4/8 - 731
Hariyama: 4/8 - 735
Azurill: 2/3 - 737
Nosepass: 2/4 - 739
Skitty: 1/5 - 740
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 3/8 - 743
Mawile: 6/6 - 749
Aron: 5/7 - 754
Lairon: 5/7 - 759
Aggron: 5/7 - 764
Meditite: 2/5 - 766
Medicham: 5/8 - 771
Electrike: 3/5 - 774
Manectric: 3/5 - 777
Plusle: 1/3 - 778
Minun: 1/3 - 779
Volbeat: 2/4 - 781
Illumise: 3/3 - 784
Roselia: 0
Gulpin: 2/4 - 786
Swalot: 3/5 - 789
Carvanha: 2/4 - 791
Sharpedo: 3/5 - 794
Wailmer: 2/7 - 796
Wailord: 2/7 – 798
Numel: 3/7 - 801
Camerupt: 3/8 - 804
Torkoal: 3/7 - 807
Spoink: 2/5 - 809
Grumpig: 2/5 - 811
Spinda: 2/8 - 813
Trapinch: 4/6 - 817
Vibrava: 4/6 - 821
Flygon: 4/6 - 825
Cacnea: 3/5 - 828
Cacturne: 3/6 - 831
Swablu: 1/4 - 832
Altaria: 3/6 - 835
Zangoose: 2/7 - 837
Seviper: 4/6 - 841
Lunatone: 2/7 - 843
Solrock: 4/8 - 847
Barboach: 2/7 - 849
Whiscash: 2/7 - 851
Corphish: 4/7 - 855
Crawdaunt: 2/7 - 857
Baltoy: 5/8 - 862
Claydol: 6/9 - 868
Lileep: 4/5 - 872
Cradily: 4/5 - 876
Anorith: 4/7 - 880
Armaldo: 4/7 - 884
Feebas: 2/2 - 886
Milotic: 2/5 - 888
Castform: 3/5 - 891
Kecleon: 6/10 - 897
Shuppet: 2/4 - 899
Banette: 2/4 - 901
Duskull: 2/4 - 903
Dusclops: 3/6 - 906
Tropius: 2/6 - 908
Chimecho: 5/8 - 913
Absol: 5/6 - 918
Wynaut: 1/2 - 919
Snorunt: 3/7 - 922
Glalie: 3/8 - 925
Spheal: 2/8 - 927
Sealeo: 2/8 - 929
Walrein: 2/8 - 931
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 2/5 - 933
Gorebyss: 2/5 - 935
Relicanth: 3/7 - 938
Luvdisc: 3/4 - 941
Bagon: 6/8 - 947
Shelgon: 6/8 - 953
Salamence: 6/9 - 959
Beldum: 1/1 - 960
Metang: 3/7 - 963
Metagross: 3/7 - 966
Regirock: 4/6 - 970
Regice: 5/6 - 975
Registeel: 5/6 - 980
Latias: 0
Latios: 0
Kyogre: 5/8 - 985
Groudon: 5/8 - 990
Rayquaza: 4/8 - 994
Jirachi: 2/6 - 996
Deoxys (Normal): 5/7 - 1001
Deoxys (Attack): 6/8 - 1007
Deoxys (Defense): 5/7 - 1012
Deoxys (Speed): 6/8 – 1018
389
Gen 4
Bulbasaur: 3/6
Ivysaur: 3/6 – 6
Venusaur: 3/7 - 9
Charmander: 3/7 - 12
Charmeleon: 3/7 - 15
Charizard: 5/13 - 20
Squirtle: 4/9 - 24
Wartortle: 4/9 - 28
Blastoise: 5/10 - 33
Caterpie: 1/2 - 34
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/5 - 36
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 5/8 - 41
Pidgey: 1/6 - 42
Pidgeotto: 1/6 - 43
Pidgeot: 1/6 - 44
Rattata: 5/11 - 49
Raticate: 5/11 - 54
Spearow: 2/6 - 56
Fearow: 2/7 - 58
Ekans: 4/7 - 62
Arbok: 8/11 - 70
Pikachu: 3/7 - 73
Raichu: 1/3 - 74
Sandshrew: 9/10 - 83
Sandslash: 10/11 - 93
Nidoran F: 5/7 - 98
Nidorina: 5/7 - 103
Nidoqueen: 4/6 - 107
Nidoran M: 5/7 - 112
Nidorino: 5/7 - 117
Nidoking: 4/6 - 121
Clefairy: 2/4 - 123
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 3/7 - 126
Ninetales: 1/2 -127
Jigglypuff: 3/8 - 130
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 3/7 - 133
Golbat: 3/7 - 136
Oddish: 1/6 - 137
Gloom: 1/6 - 138
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 2/5 - 140
Parasect: 3/6 - 143
Venonat: 5/8 - 148
Venomoth: 6/11 - 154
Diglett: 4/11 - 158
Dugtrio: 6/14 - 164
Meowth: 4/10 - 168
Persian: 5/10 - 173
Psyduck: 4/7 - 177
Golduck: 4/8 - 181
Mankey: 6/11 - 187
Primeape: 7/12 - 194
Growlithe: 4/10 - 198
Arcanine: 3/4 - 201
Poliwag: 5/9 - 206
Poliwhirl: 5/9 - 211
Poliwrath: 1/4 - 212
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 4/7 - 216
Weepinbell: 4/7 - 220
Victreebel: 1/5 - 221
Tentacool: 3/9 - 224
Tentacruel: 3/9 - 227
Geodude: 4/10 - 231
Graveler: 4/10 - 235
Golem: 4/10 - 239
Ponyta: 4/9 - 243
Rapidash: 7/12 - 250
Slowpoke: 2/7 - 252
Slowbro: 2/7 - 254
Magnemite: 2/9 - 256
Magneton: 3/10 - 259
Farfetch’d: 4/12 - 263
Doduo: 1/9 - 264
Dodrio: 1/10 - 265
Seel: 6/10 - 271
Dewgong: 3/12 - 274
Grimer: 4/7 - 277
Muk: 4/7 - 281
Shellder: 5/8 - 286
Cloyster: 1/2 - 287
Gastly: 4/7 - 291
Haunter: 4/8 - 295
Gengar: 4/8 - 299
Onix: 7/11 - 306
Drowzee: 2/7 - 308
Hypno: 2/7 - 310
Krabby: 7/11 - 317
Kingler: 7/11 - 324
Voltorb: 8/10 - 332
Electrode: 8/10 - 340
Exeggcute: 3/7 - 343
Exeggutor: 3/7 - 346
Cubone: 7/10 - 353
Marowak: 7/10 - 360
Hitmonlee: 3/11 - 363
Hitmonchan: 8/14 - 371
Lickitung: 4/9 - 375
Koffing: 5/8 - 380
Weezing: 5/8 - 385
Rhyhorn: 5/9 - 390
Rhydon: 7/10 - 397
Chansey: 1/5 - 398
Tangela: 7/11 - 405
Kangaskhan: 5/11 - 410
Horsea: 2/7 - 412
Seadra: 2/7 - 414
Goldeen: 6/8 - 420
Seaking: 7/9 - 427
Staryu: 5/8 - 432
Starmie: 2/3 - 434
Mr. Mime: 2/5 - 436
Scyther: 9/13 - 445
Jynx: 6/10 - 451
Electabuzz: 3/9 - 454
Magmar: 2/8 - 456
Pinsir: 10/11 - 466
Tauros: 3/9 - 469
Magikarp: 2/2 - 471
Gyarados: 6/8 - 477
Lapras: 1/8 - 478
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/6 - 479
Vaporeon: 5/8 - 484
Jolteon: 5/9 - 489
Flareon: 5/10 - 494
Porygon: 4/6 - 498
Omanyte: 3/9 - 501
Omastar: 4/10 - 505
Kabuto: 5/7 - 510
Kabutops: 8/10 - 518
Aerodactyl: 9/12 - 527
Snorlax: 3/7 - 530
Articuno: 1/7 - 531
Zapdos: 1/7 - 532
Moltres: 2/7 - 534
Dratini: 4/8 - 538
Dragonair: 4/8 - 542
Dragonite: 6/11 - 548
Mewtwo: 3/7 - 551
Mew: 5/6 - 556
Chikorita: 3/6 - 559
Bayleef: 3/6 - 562
Meganium: 3/7 - 565
Cyndaquil: 5/10 - 570
Quilava: 5/10 - 575
Typhlosion: 6/11 - 581
Totodile: 9/12 - 590
Croconaw: 9/12 - 599
Feraligatr: 9/12 - 608
Sentret: 1/7 - 609
Furret: 1/7 - 610
Hoothoot: 4/9 - 614
Noctowl: 4/9 - 618
Ledyba: 5/7 - 623
Ledian: 5/7 - 628
Spinarak: 6/10 - 634
Ariados: 6/11 - 640
Crobat: 3/8 - 643
Chinchou: 3/9 - 646
Lanturn: 4/10 - 650
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 1/2 - 651
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 1/3 - 652
Togetic: 2/4 - 654
Natu: 3/6 - 657
Xatu: 3/6 - 660
Mareep: 3/6 - 663
Flaaffy: 3/6 - 666
Ampharos: 4/8 - 670
Bellossom: 0
Marill: 3/7 - 673
Azumarill: 3/7 - 676
Sudowoodo: 8/11 - 684
Politoed: 3/4 - 687
Hoppip: 3/6 - 690
Skiploom: 3/6 - 693
Jumpluff: 3/6 - 696
Aipom: 2/7 - 698
Sunkern: 1/6 - 699
Sunflora: 1/7 - 700
Yanma: 6/10 - 706
Wooper: 1/6 - 707
Quagsire: 1/6 - 708
Espeon: 4/8 - 712
Umbreon: 3/6 - 715
Murkrow: 2/8 - 717
Slowking: 5/10 - 722
Misdreavus: 4/6 - 726
Unown: 1/1 - 727
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 728
Girafarig: 3/10 - 731
Pineco: 10/11 - 741
Forretress: 10/13 - 751
Dunsparce: 4/8 - 755
Gligar: 9/9 - 764
Steelix: 13/14 - 777
Snubbull: 7/11 - 784
Granbull: 7/11 - 791
Qwilfish: 6/12 - 797
Scizor: 8/13 - 805
Shuckle: 3/4 - 808
Heracross: 7/12 - 815
Sneasel: 5/9 - 820
Teddiursa: 3/9 - 823
Ursaring: 3/9 - 826
Slugma: 6/9 - 832
Magcargo: 3/9 - 835
Swinub: 2/9 - 837
Piloswine: 4/11 - 841
Corsola: 4/9 - 845
Remoraid: 6/11 - 851
Remoraid: 6/9 - 857
Octillery: 10/13 - 867
Delibird: 1/1 - 868
Mantine: 6/12 - 874
Skarmory: 5/9 - 879
Houndour: 1/8 - 880
Houndoom: 2/9 - 882
Kingdra: 0
Phanpy: 8/8 - 890
Donphan: 11/13 - 901
Porygon2: 4/7 - 905
Stantler: 2/6 - 907
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 2/2 - 909
Hitmontop: 6/11 - 915
Smoochum: 2/7 - 917
Elekid: 3/9 - 920
Magby: 2/8 - 922
Miltank: 4/8 - 926
Blissey: 1/5 - 927
Raikou: 4/9 - 931
Entei: 3/10 - 934
Suicune: 7/9 - 941
Larvitar: 6/9 - 947
Pupitar: 6/9 - 953
Tyranitar: 6/12 - 959
Lugia: 7/12 - 966
Ho-oh: 7/12 - 973
Celebi: 2/6 - 975
Treecko: 4/8 - 979
Grovyle: 6/9 - 985
Sceptile: 7/10 - 992
Torchic: 4/7 - 996
Combusken: 4/8 - 1000
Blaziken: 5/11 - 1005
Mudkip: 5/8 - 1010
Marshtomp: 4/10 - 1014
Swampert: 5/11 - 1019
Poochyena: 2/6 - 1021
Mightyena: 2/6 - 1023
Zigzagoon: 2/6 - 1025
Linoone: 1/6 - 1026
Wurmple: 2/3 - 1028
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/6 - 1031
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 3/5 - 1034
Lotad: 3/7 - 1037
Lombre: 5/8 - 1042
Ludicolo: 0
Seedot: 2/2 - 1044
Nuzleaf: 4/6 - 1048
Shiftry: 0
Taillow: 0
Swellow: 0
Wingull: 2/7 - 1050
Pelipper: 3/7 - 1053
Ralts: 1/5 - 1054
Kirlia: 1/5 - 1055
Gardevoir: 1/5 - 1056
Surskit: 1/3 - 1057
Masquerain: 3/7 - 1060
Shroomish: 2/6 - 1062
Breloom: 2/10 - 1064
Slakoth: 2/5 - 1066
Vigoroth: 3/7 - 1069
Slaking: 5/8 - 1074
Nincada: 4/7 - 1078
Ninjask: 3/7 - 1081
Shedinja: 2/5 - 1083
Whismur: 1/5 - 1084
Loudred: 2/6 - 1086
Exploud: 6/11 - 1092
Makuhita: 4/11 - 1096
Hariyama: 5/12 - 1101
Azurill: 2/3 - 1103
Nosepass: 4/8 - 1107
Skitty: 2/7 - 1109
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 5/13 - 1114
Mawile: 7/8 - 1121
Aron: 5/9 - 1126
Lairon: 5/9 - 1131
Aggron: 5/9 - 1136
Meditite: 3/7 - 1139
Medicham: 6/10 - 1145
Electrike: 3/7 - 1148
Manectric: 4/8 - 1152
Plusle: 3/5 - 1155
Minun: 3/5 - 1158
Volbeat: 3/6 - 1161
Illumise: 4/5 - 1165
Roselia: 0
Gulpin: 3/6 - 1168	
Swalot: 4/7 - 1172
Carvanha: 3/7 - 1175
Sharpedo: 5/10 - 1180
Wailmer: 3/10 - 1183
Wailord: 3/10 - 1186
Numel: 3/9 - 1189
Camerupt: 3/10 - 1192
Torkoal: 4/9 - 1196
Spoink: 4/8 - 1200
Grumpig: 4/8 - 1204
Spinda: 3/9 - 1207
Trapinch: 5/10 - 1212
Vibrava: 3/5 - 1215
Flygon: 3/6 - 1218
Cacnea: 5/7 - 1223
Cacturne: 3/8 - 1226
Swablu: 2/6 - 1228
Altaria: 4/9 - 1232
Zangoose: 4/9 - 1236
Seviper: 6/9 - 1242
Lunatone: 2/7 - 1246
Solrock: 4/8 - 1250
Barboach: 2/10 - 1252
Whiscash: 3/11 - 1255
Corphish: 5/8 - 1260
Crawdaunt: 3/9 - 1263
Baltoy: 5/9 - 1268
Claydol: 6/10 - 1274
Lileep: 5/7 - 1279
Cradily: 5/7 - 1284
Anorith: 5/9 - 1289
Armaldo: 5/9 - 1294
Feebas: 2/2 - 1296
Milotic: 2/6 - 1298
Castform: 3/5 - 1301
Kecleon: 9/14 - 1310
Shuppet: 3/6 - 1313
Banette: 3/6 - 1316
Duskull: 3/6 - 1319
Dusclops: 7/11 - 1326
Tropius: 3/9 - 1329
Chimecho: 5/8 - 1334
Absol: 8/12 - 1342
Wynaut: 1/2 - 1343
Snorunt: 3/8 - 1346
Glalie: 3/9 - 1349
Spheal: 2/8 - 1351
Sealeo: 2/8 - 1353
Walrein: 4/10 - 1357
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 3/9 - 1360
Gorebyss: 2/7 - 1362
Relicanth: 3/9 - 1365
Luvdisc: 3/5 - 1368
Bagon: 7/9 - 1375
Shelgon: 7/9 - 1382
Salamence: 9/12 - 1391
Beldum: 1/1 - 1392
Metang: 3/9 - 1395
Metagross: 4/10 - 1399
Regirock: 7/10 - 1406
Regice: 8/10 - 1414
Registeel: 8/11 - 1422
Latias: 0
Latios: 0
Kyogre: 5/10 - 1427
Groudon: 7/11 - 1434
Rayquaza: 5/11 - 1439
Jirachi: 3/8 - 1442
Deoxys (Normal): 5/8 - 1447
Deoxys (Attack): 6/9 - 1453
Deoxys (Defense): 4/8 - 1457
Deoxys (Speed): 6/9 - 1463
Turtwig: 3/8 - 1466
Grotle: 3/8 - 1469
Torterra: 3/10 - 1472
Chimchar: 3/7 - 1475
Monferno: 3/9 - 1478
Infernape: 4/10 - 1482
Piplup: 5/10 - 1487
Prinplup: 6/11 - 1493
Empoleon: 4/11 - 1497
Starly: 0
Staravia: 0
Staraptor: 1/8 - 1498
Bidoof: 2/7 - 1500
Bibarel: 2/8 - 1502
Kricketot: 1/2 - 1503
Kricketune: 3/7 - 1506
Shinx: 3/6 - 1509
Luxio: 3/6 - 1512
Luxray: 3/6 - 1515
Budew: 0
Roserade: 1/4 - 1516
Cranidos: 5/7 - 1521
Rampardos: 6/8 - 1527
Shieldon: 2/5 - 1529
Bastiodon: 2/5 - 1531
Burmy: 2/3 - 1533
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 6/9 - 1539
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 7/9 - 1546
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 6/9 - 1552
Mothim: 5/10 - 1557
Combee: 0
Vespiquen: 5/8 - 1562
Pachirisu: 5/7 - 1567
Buizel: 5/8 - 1572
Floatzel: 7/10 - 1579
Cherubi: 2/4 - 1581
Cherrim: 2/5 - 1583
Shellos: 4/6 - 1587
Gastrodon: 2/6 - 1589
Ambipom: 2/7 - 1591
Drifloon: 4/8 - 1595
Drifblim: 4/8 - 1599
Buneary: 2/6 - 1601
Lopunny: 3/7 - 1604
Mismagius: 2/3 - 1606
Honchkrow: 1/5 - 1607
Glameow: 2/6 - 1609
Purugly: 1/6 - 1610
Chingling: 4/5 - 1614
Stunky: 5/6 - 1619
Skuntank: 6/7 - 1625
Bronzor: 3/7 - 1628
Bronzong: 3/7 - 1631
Bonsly: 6/9 - 1637
Mime Jr.: 1/4 - 1638
Happiny: 0
Chatot: 0
Spiritomb: 1/7 - 1639
Gible: 3/8 - 1642
Gabite: 3/8 - 1645
Garchomp: 5/10 - 1650
Munchlax: 3/7 - 1653
Riolu: 2/5 - 1655
Lucario: 7/12 - 1662
Hippopotas: 5/9 - 1667
Hippowdon: 8/12 - 1675
Skorupi: 3/8 - 1678
Drapion: 5/11 - 1683
Croagunk: 6/10 - 1689
Toxicroak: 6/10 - 1695
Carnivine: 6/8 - 1701
Finneon: 5/8 - 1706
Lumineon: 5/8 - 1711
Mantyke: 3/9 - 1714
Snover: 0
Abomasnow: 0
Weavile: 5/11 - 1719
Magnezone: 3/10 - 1722
Lickilicky: 5/10 - 1727
Rhyperior: 8/12 - 1735
Tangrowth: 7/11 - 1742
Electivire: 5/11 - 1747
Magmortar: 4/10 - 1751
Togekiss: 1/4 - 1752
Yanmega: 9/13 - 1761
Leafeon: 3/7 - 1764
Glaceon: 5/9 - 1769
Gliscor: 12/12 - 1781
Mamoswine: 4/10 - 1785
Porygon-Z: 4/7 - 1789
Gallade: 6/9 - 1795
Probopass: 4/8 - 1799
Dusknoir: 7/11 - 1806
Froslass: 1/7 - 1807
Rotom (Normal): 1/6 - 1808
Rotom (Heat): 2/7 - 1810
Rotom (Wash): 2/7 - 1812
Rotom (Frost): 2/7 - 1814
Rotom (Fan): 2/7 - 1816
Rotom (Mow): 2/7 - 1818
Uxie: 3/6 - 1821
Mesprit: 2/5 - 1823
Azelf: 5/8 - 1828
Dialga: 5/11 - 1833
Palkia: 5/11 - 1838
Heatran: 4/10 - 1842
Regigigas: 7/12 - 1849
Giratina: 4/10 - 1853
Cresselia: 2/6 - 1855
Phione: 0
Manaphy: 0
Darkrai: 4/7 - 1859
Shaymin (Land): 1/4 - 1860
Shaymin (Sky): 2/7 - 1862
Arceus: 4/9 – 1866
504
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 3/6 - 3
Ivysaur: 3/6 - 6
Venusaur: 3/7 - 9
Charmander: 3/9 - 12
Charmeleon: 3/9 - 15
Charizard: 5/15 - 20
Squirtle: 4/9 - 24
Wartortle: 4/9 - 28
Blastoise: 5/10 - 33
Caterpie: 1/2 - 34
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/5 - 36
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 5/8 - 41
Pidgey: 1/7 - 42
Pidgeotto: 1/7 - 43
Pidgeot: 1/7 - 44
Rattata: 5/11 - 49
Raticate: 5/11 - 54
Spearow: 2/6 - 56
Fearow: 3/8 - 59
Ekans: 4/8 - 63
Arbok: 8/12 - 71
Pikachu: 3/8 - 74
Raichu: 1/3 - 75
Sandshrew: 9/13 - 84
Sandslash: 10/14 - 94
Nidoran F: 5/7 - 99
Nidorina: 5/7 - 104
Nidoqueen: 5/7 - 109
Nidoran M: 5/7 - 114
Nidorino: 5/7 - 119
Nidoking: 5/7 - 124
Clefairy: 3/6 - 127
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 6/11 - 133
Ninetales: 1/2 - 134
Jigglypuff: 3/9 - 137
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 4/9 - 141
Golbat: 4/9 - 145
Oddish: 1/6 - 146
Gloom: 1/6 - 147
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 2/6 - 149
Parasect: 3/7 - 152
Venonat: 5/8 - 157
Venomoth: 6/11 - 163
Diglett: 4/12 - 167
Dugtrio: 6/15 - 173
Meowth: 4/10 - 177
Persian: 5/11 - 182
Psyduck: 4/8 - 186
Golduck: 4/9 - 190
Mankey: 6/12 - 196
Primeape: 7/13 - 203
Growlithe: 6/13 - 209
Arcanine: 3/4 - 212
Poliwag: 5/9 - 217
Poliwhirl: 5/9 - 222
Poliwrath: 1/5 - 223
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 4/7 - 227
Weepinbell: 4/7 - 231
Victreebel: 1/6 - 232
Tentacool: 4/12 - 236
Tentacruel: 4/12 - 240
Geodude: 4/12 - 244
Graveler: 4/12 - 248
Golem: 6/13 - 254
Ponyta: 4/11 - 258
Rapidash: 7/14 - 265
Slowpoke: 2/7 - 267
Slowbro: 2/7 - 269
Magnemite: 2/11 - 271
Magneton: 3/12 - 274
Farfetch’d: 4/14 - 278
Doduo: 1/10 - 279
Dodrio: 1/11 - 280
Seel: 6/10 - 286
Dewgong: 3/12 - 289
Grimer: 4/8 - 293
Muk: 4/8 - 297
Shellder: 5/10 - 302
Cloyster: 1/3 - 303
Gastly: 4/8 - 307
Haunter: 4/9 - 311
Gengar: 4/9 - 315
Onix: 7/14 - 322
Drowzee: 2/9 - 324
Hypno: 2/9 - 326
Krabby: 7/11 - 333
Kingler: 7/11 - 340
Voltorb: 8/11 - 348
Electrode: 8/11	 - 364
Exeggcute: 3/8 - 367
Exeggutor: 3/8 - 370
Cubone: 8/11 - 378
Marowak: 8/11 - 386
Hitmonlee: 3/11 - 389
Hitmonchan: 8/15 - 397
Lickitung: 4/10 - 401
Koffing: 5/9 - 406
Weezing: 5/9 - 411
Rhyhorn: 7/12 - 418
Rhydon: 8/13 - 429
Chansey: 1/6 - 430
Tangela: 7/12 - 437
Kangaskhan: 5/12 - 422
Horsea: 2/7 - 424
Seadra: 2/7 - 426
Goldeen: 6/8 - 432
Seaking: 7/9 - 439
Staryu: 5/9 - 444
Starmie: 2/3 - 446
Mr. Mime: 2/6 - 448
Scyther: 9/13 - 457
Jynx: 6/11 - 463
Electabuzz: 3/10 - 466
Magmar: 3/10 - 469
Pinsir: 11/12 - 480
Tauros: 3/9 - 483
Magikarp: 2/2 - 485
Gyarados: 6/8 - 491
Lapras: 1/8 - 492
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/8 - 493
Vaporeon: 5/9 - 498
Jolteon: 5/9 - 503
Flareon: 5/10 - 508
Porygon: 4/6 - 512
Omanyte: 3/9 - 515
Omastar: 4/10 - 519
Kabuto: 5/7 - 524
Kabutops: 8/10 - 532
Aerodactyl: 9/13 - 541
Snorlax: 4/9 - 545
Articuno: 1/8 - 546
Zapdos: 1/8 - 547
Moltres: 2/10 - 549
Dratini: 4/9 - 553
Dragonair: 4/9 - 557
Dragonite: 6/13 - 563
Mewtwo: 3/8 - 566
Mew: 5/6 - 571
Chikorita: 3/6 - 574
Bayleef: 3/6 - 577
Meganium: 3/7 - 580
Cyndaquil: 5/12 - 585
Quilava: 5/12 - 590
Typhlosion: 6/13 - 596
Totodile: 10/13 - 606
Croconaw: 10/13 - 616
Feraligatr: 10/13 - 626
Sentret: 1/7 - 627
Furret: 1/7 - 628
Hoothoot: 5/11 - 633
Noctowl: 5/12 - 638
Ledyba: 5/7 - 643
Ledian: 5/7 - 648
Spinarak: 6/11 - 654
Ariados: 6/12 - 657
Crobat: 4/10 - 661
Chinchou: 3/10 - 664
Lanturn: 4/11 - 668
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 1/2 - 669
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 1/3 - 670
Togetic: 2/4 - 672
Natu: 3/7 - 675
Xatu: 3/7 - 678
Mareep: 4/8 - 682
Flaaffy: 4/8 - 686
Ampharos: 5/10 - 691
Bellossom: 4/4 - 695
Marill: 4/9 - 699
Azumarill: 4/9 - 703
Sudowoodo: 10/14 - 713
Politoed: 3/4 - 716
Hoppip: 4/7 - 720
Skiploom: 4/7 - 724
Jumpluff: 4/7 - 728
Aipom: 2/7 - 730
Sunkern: 3/9 - 733
Sunflora: 3/10 - 736
Yanma: 6/10 - 742
Wooper: 1/6 - 743
Quagsire: 1/6 - 744
Espeon: 4/8 - 748
Umbreon: 3/6 - 751
Murkrow: 2/9 - 753
Slowking: 5/10 - 758
Misdreavus: 4/7 - 762
Unown: 1/1 - 763
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 764
Girafarig: 3/10 - 767
Pineco: 10/11 - 777
Forretress: 10/14 - 787
Dunsparce: 5/10 - 792
Gligar: 10/11 - 802
Steelix: 15/17 - 817
Snubbull: 7/11 - 824
Granbull: 8/12 - 832
Qwilfish: 6/12 - 838
Scizor: 8/13 - 846
Shuckle: 3/9 - 849
Heracross: 8/13 - 857
Sneasel: 5/10 - 862
Teddiursa: 3/9 - 865
Ursaring: 3/9 - 868
Slugma: 6/10 - 874
Magcargo: 3/10 - 877
Swinub: 3/10 - 890
Piloswine: 5/12 - 895
Corsola: 5/10 - 900
Remoraid: 6/10 - 906
Octillery: 10/14 - 916
Delibird: 1/1 - 917
Mantine: 6/13 - 923
Skarmory: 5/9 - 928
Houndour: 1/10 - 929
Houndoom: 2/11 - 931
Kingdra: 0
Phanpy: 8/8 - 939
Donphan: 10/13 - 949
Porygon2: 4/7 - 953
Stantler: 3/7 - 956
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 2/2 - 958
Hitmontop: 6/11 - 964
Smoochum: 2/8 - 966
Elekid: 3/10 - 969
Magby: 3/10 - 972
Miltank: 4/8 - 976
Blissey: 1/6 - 977
Raikou: 4/9 - 981
Entei: 3/10 - 984
Suicune: 7/9 - 991
Larvitar: 7/10 - 998
Pupitar: 7/10 - 1005
Tyranitar: 8/14 - 1013
Lugia: 6/11 - 1019
Ho-oh: 6/11 - 1025
Celebi: 2/6 - 1027
Treecko: 4/8 - 1031
Grovyle: 6/9 - 1037
Sceptile: 7/10 - 1044
Torchic: 4/7 - 1048
Combusken: 4/8 - 1052
Blaziken: 5/12 - 1057
Mudkip: 5/8 - 1062
Marshtomp: 4/10 - 1066
Swampert: 5/11 - 1071
Poochyena: 2/6 - 1073
Mightyena: 2/6 - 1075
Zigzagoon: 2/6 - 1077
Linoone: 1/6 - 1078
Wurmple: 2/3 - 1080
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/6 - 1083
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 3/5 - 1086
Lotad: 3/7 - 1089
Lombre: 5/8 - 1094
Ludicolo: 0
Seedot: 2/2 – 1096
Nuzleaf: 4/6 - 1100
Shiftry: 0
Taillow: 0
Swellow: 0
Wingull: 2/9 - 1102
Pelipper: 3/9 - 1105
Ralts: 1/6 - 1106
Kirlia: 1/6 - 1107
Gardevoir: 1/6 - 1108
Surskit: 1/3 - 1109
Masquerain: 3/7 - 1112
Shroomish: 2/6 - 1114
Breloom: 2/10 - 1116
Slakoth: 2/6 - 1118
Vigoroth: 3/8 - 1121
Slaking: 5/9 -1126
Nincada: 4/7 - 1130
Ninjask: 3/7 - 1133
Shedinja: 2/5 - 1135
Whismur: 2/5 - 1137
Loudred: 3/7 - 1140
Exploud: 7/12 - 1147
Makuhita: 5/12 - 1152
Hariyama: 6/13 - 1158
Azurill: 4/5 - 1162
Nosepass: 5/10 - 1167
Skitty: 2/7 - 1169
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 5/14 - 1174
Mawile: 7/8 - 1181
Aron: 5/10 - 1186
Lairon: 5/10 - 1191
Aggron: 5/10 - 1196
Meditite: 3/7 - 1199
Medicham: 6/10 - 1205
Electrike: 3/8 - 1208
Manectric: 4/9 - 1212
Plusle: 3/6 - 1215
Minun: 3/6 - 1218
Volbeat: 3/6 - 1221
Illumise: 4/5 - 1225
Roselia: 0
Gulpin: 3/7 - 1228
Swalot: 4/8 - 1232
Carvanha: 3/7 - 1235
Sharpedo: 5/10 - 1240
Wailmer: 4/11 - 1244
Wailord: 4/11 - 1248
Numel: 3/10 - 1251
Camerupt: 3/11 - 1254
Torkoal: 4/10 - 1258
Spoink: 4/9 - 1262
Grumpig: 4/9 - 1266
Spinda: 3/9 - 1269
Trapinch: 8/15 - 1277
Vibrava: 5/10 - 1282
Flygon: 5/12 - 1287
Cacnea: 5/7 - 1292
Cacturne: 3/8 - 1295
Swablu: 2/7 - 1297
Altaria: 5/10 - 1302
Zangoose: 5/10 - 1307
Seviper: 6/10 - 1313
Lunatone: 2/9 - 1315
Solrock: 4/10 - 1319
Barboach: 2/10 - 1321
Whiscash: 3/11 - 1324
Corphish: 5/8 - 1329
Crawdaunt: 3/9 - 1332
Baltoy: 5/10 - 1337
Claydol: 6/11 - 1343
Lileep: 5/7 - 1348
Cradily: 5/7 - 1353
Anorith: 5/9 - 1358
Armaldo: 5/9 - 1363
Feebas: 2/2 - 1365
Milotic: 2/6 - 1367
Castform: 6/9 - 1373
Kecleon: 10/15 - 1383
Shuppet: 3/7 - 1386
Banette: 3/7 - 1389
Duskull: 3/7 - 1392
Dusclops: 7/12 - 1399
Tropius: 3/10 - 1402
Chimecho: 5/9 - 1407
Absol: 8/12 - 1415
Wynaut: 1/2 - 1416
Snorunt: 3/8 - 1419
Glalie: 3/9 - 1422
Spheal: 2/8 - 1424
Sealeo: 2/8 - 1426
Walrein: 4/10 - 1430
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 3/9 - 1433
Gorebyss: 2/7 - 1435
Relicanth: 3/9 - 1438
Luvdisc: 3/6 - 1441
Bagon: 7/9 - 1448
Shelgon: 7/9 - 1455
Salamence: 8/13 - 1463
Beldum: 1/1 - 1464
Metang: 3/9 - 1467
Metagross: 4/10 - 1471
Regirock: 7/10 - 1478
Regice: 8/10 - 1485
Registeel: 8/11 - 1493
Latias: 0
Latios: 0
Kyogre: 5/10 - 1498
Groudon: 6/10 - 1504
Rayquaza: 5/10 - 1509
Jirachi: 3/8 - 1512
Deoxys (Normal): 5/8 - 1517
Deoxys (Attack): 6/9 - 1523
Deoxys (Defense): 4/8 - 1527
Deoxys (Speed): 6/9 - 1533
Turtwig: 3/8 - 1536
Grotle: 3/8 - 1539
Torterra: 3/10 - 1542
Chimchar: 4/8 - 1546
Monferno: 4/10 - 1560
Infernape: 5/11 - 1565
Piplup: 5/10 - 1570
Prinplup: 6/11 - 1576
Empoleon: 4/11 - 1580
Starly: 1/8 - 1581
Staravia: 1/8 - 1582
Staraptor: 2/9 - 1583
Bidoof: 2/7 - 1585
Bibarel: 2/8 - 1587
Kricketot: 1/3 - 1588
Kricketune: 3/7 - 1601
Shinx: 3/7 - 1604
Luxio: 3/7 - 1607
Luxray: 3/7 - 1610
Budew: 0
Roserade: 1/4 - 1611
Cranidos: 5/8 - 1616
Rampardos: 7/9 - 1623
Shieldon: 2/6 - 1625
Bastiodon: 2/6 - 1627
Burmy: 2/3 - 1629
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 6/9 - 1635
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 7/9 - 1642
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 6/9 - 1648
Mothim: 5/10 - 1653
Combee: 0
Vespiquen: 5/9 - 1658
Pachirisu: 6/9 - 1664
Buizel: 6/11 - 1670
Floatzel: 8/13 - 1678
Cherubi: 2/4 - 1680
Cherrim: 2/5 - 1682
Shellos: 4/6 - 1686
Gastrodon: 2/6 - 1688
Ambipom: 2/7 - 1690
Drifloon: 4/9 - 1694
Drifblim: 4/9 - 1698
Buneary: 2/6 - 1700
Lopunny: 3/7 - 1703
Mismagius: 2/3 - 1705
Honchkrow: 1/6 - 1706
Glameow: 2/6 - 1708
Purugly: 1/6 - 1709
Chingling: 4/5 - 1713
Stunky: 5/7 - 1718
Skuntank: 6/8 - 1724
Bronzor: 3/9 - 1727
Bronzong: 3/9 - 1730
Bonsly: 6/9 - 1736
Mime Jr.: 1/4 - 1737
Happiny: 0
Chatot: 1/8 - 1738
Spiritomb: 1/7 - 1739
Gible: 3/8 - 1742
Gabite: 3/9 - 1745
Garchomp: 5/11 - 1750
Munchlax: 3/8 - 1753
Riolu: 2/6 - 1755
Lucario: 7/12 - 1762
Hippopotas: 5/9 - 1767
Hippowdon: 8/12 - 1775
Skorupi: 5/11 – 1780
Drapion: 5/14 - 1785
Croagunk: 6/11 - 1791
Toxicroak: 6/11 - 1797
Carnivine: 6/9 - 1803
Finneon: 5/8 - 1808
Lumineon: 5/8 - 1813
Mantyke: 3/10 - 1816
Snover: 0
Abomasnow: 0
Weavile: 5/12 - 1821
Magnezone: 3/12 - 1824
Lickilicky: 5/11 - 1829
Rhyperior: 9/14 - 1838
Tangrowth: 7/12 - 1845
Electivire: 5/12 - 1850
Magmortar: 5/12 - 1854
Togekiss: 1/4 - 1855
Yanmega: 9/13 - 1864
Leafeon: 3/7 - 1867
Glaceon: 5/9 - 1872
Gliscor: 13/14 - 1885
Mamoswine: 5/11 - 1890
Porygon-Z: 4/7 - 1894
Gallade: 6/10 - 1900
Probopass: 5/10 - 1905
Dusknoir: 7/12 - 1912
Froslass: 1/7 - 1913
Rotom (Normal): 1/8 - 1914
Rotom (Heat): 4/9 - 1918
Rotom (Wash): 4/9 - 1922
Rotom (Frost): 4/9 - 1926
Rotom (Fan): 4/9 - 1930
Rotom (Mow): 4/9 - 1934
Uxie: 3/6 - 1937
Mesprit: 2/5 - 1939
Azelf: 5/8 - 1944
Dialga: 5/12 - 1949
Palkia: 5/12 - 1954
Heatran: 4/10 - 1958
Regigigas: 8/11 - 1966
Giratina: 4/11 - 1970
Cresselia: 2/6 - 1972
Phione: 0
Manaphy: 0
Darkrai: 3/5 - 1975
Shaymin (Land): 1/4 - 1976
Shaymin (Sky): 2/7 - 1978
Arceus: 4/9 - 1982
Victini: 5/15 - 1987
Snivy: 4/10 - 1991
Servine: 4/10 - 1995
Serperior: 4/10 - 1999
Tepig: 6/11 - 2005
Pignite: 6/12 - 2011
Emboar: 6/13 - 2017
Oshawott: 4/10 - 2021
Dewott: 4/10 - 2025
Samurott: 6/12 - 2031
Patrat: 2/7 - 2033
Watchog: 3/8 - 2036
Lillipup: 3/8 - 2039
Herdier: 3/8 - 2042
Stoutland: 6/11 - 2048
Purrloin: 4/8 - 2052
Liepard: 4/8 - 2056
Pansage: 8/11 - 2064
Simisage: 2/3 - 2066
Pansear: 8/11 - 2074
Simisear: 2/3 - 2076
Panpour: 8/11 - 2084
Simipour: 2/3 - 2086
Munna: 0
Musharna: 0
Pidove: 0
Tranquill: 0
Unfezant: 0
Blitzle: 5/9 - 2091
Zebstrika: 5/9 - 2096
Roggenrola: 4/8 - 2100
Boldore: 4/9 - 2104
Gigalith: 4/9 - 2108
Woobat: 2/9 - 2110
Swoobat: 2/9 - 2112
Drilbur: 6/11 - 2118
Excadrill: 6/12 - 2124
Audino: 0
Timburr: 6/12 - 2130
Gurdurr: 6/12 - 2136
Conkeldurr: 6/12 - 2142
Tympole: 6/10 - 2148
Palpitoad: 5/10 - 2153
Seismitoad: 7/12 - 2160
Throh: 3/10 - 2163
Sawk: 2/10 - 2165
Sewaddle: 2/6 - 2167
Swadloon: 1/3 - 2168
Leavanny: 3/9 - 2171
Venipede: 4/9 - 2175
Whirlipede: 4/9 - 2179
Scolipede: 4/10 - 2183
Cottonee: 1/7 - 2184
Whimsicott: 2/3 - 2186
Petilil: 0
Lilligant: 0
Basculin: 11/14 - 2197
Sandile: 2/10 - 2199
Krokorok: 2/10 - 2201
Krookodile: 2/10 - 2203
Darumaka: 8/13 - 2211
Darmanitan: 8/13 - 2219
Maractus: 3/9 - 2222
Dwebble: 3/10 - 2225
Crustle: 3/9 - 2228
Scraggy: 5/12 - 2232
Scrafty: 5/12 - 2237
Sigilyph: 0
Yamask: 0
Cofagrigus: 0
Tirtouga: 3/12 - 2240
Carracosta: 3/12 - 2243
Archen: 7/13 - 2250
Archeops: 7/13 - 2257
Trubbish: 4/9 - 2261
Garbodor: 4/9 - 2265
Zorua: 2/7 - 2267
Zoroark: 3/9 - 2270
Minccino: 1/9 - 2271
Cinccino: 2/3 - 2273
Gothita: 3/8 - 2276
Gothorita: 3/8 - 2279
Gothitelle: 3/8 - 2282
Solosis: 3/7 - 2285
Duosion: 3/7 - 2288
Reuniclus: 4/8 - 2292
Ducklett: 0
Swanna: 0
Vanillite: 4/10 - 2296
Vanillish: 4/10 - 2300
Vanilluxe: 5/11 - 2305
Deerling: 3/8 - 2308
Sawsbuck: 4/10 - 2312
Emolga: 2/9 - 2314
Karrablast: 8/11 - 2322
Escavalier: 6/11 - 2328
Foongus: 3/8 - 2331
Amoongus: 3/8 - 2334
Frillish: 2/11 - 2336
Jellicent: 2/11 - 2338
Alomomola: 3/7 - 2341
Joltik: 2/10 - 2343
Galvantula: 2/10 - 2345
Ferroseed: 6/11 - 2351
Ferrothorn: 7/13 - 2358
Klink: 7/9 - 2365
Klang: 7/9 - 2372
Klinklang: 7/9 - 2379
Tynamo: 1/3 - 2380
Eelektrik: 6/12 - 2386
Eelektross: 4/5 - 2390
Elgyem: 2/7 - 2392
Beheeyem: 2/7 - 2394
Litwick: 1/10 - 2395
Lampent: 1/10 - 2396
Chandelure: 1/3 - 2397
Axew: 6/11 - 2403
Fraxure: 6/11 - 2409
Haxorus: 6/11 - 2415
Cubchoo: 6/10 - 2421
Beartic: 8/13 - 2429
Cryogonal: 5/10 - 2434
Shelmet: 6/9 - 2440
Accelgor: 7/11 - 2447
Stunfisk: 5/12 - 2452
Mienfoo: 6/12 - 2458
Mienshao: 6/12 - 2464
Druddigon: 8/13 - 2472
Golett: 6/12 - 2478
Golurk: 7/13 - 2485
Pawniard: 4/9 - 2489
Bisharp: 4/10 - 2493
Bouffalant: 4/10 - 2497
Rufflet: 0
Braviary: 1/11 - 2498
Vullaby: 1/8 - 2499
Mandibuzz: 2/9 - 2501
Heatmor: 6/11 - 2507
Durant: 5/10 - 2512
Deino: 5/12 - 2517
Zweilous: 5/12 - 2522
Hydreigon: 5/12 - 2527
Larvesta: 3/10 - 2530
Volcarona: 2/9 - 2532
Cobalion: 3/9 - 2535
Terrakion: 3/9 - 2538
Virizion: 3/9 - 2541
Tornadus: 9/13 - 2550
Thundurus: 8/12 - 2558
Reshiram: 5/14 - 2563
Zekrom: 5/14 - 2568
Landorus: 8/13 - 2576
Kyurem (Normal): 5/13 - 2581
Kyurem (Black): 5/14 - 2586
Kyurem (White): 5/14 - 2591
Keldeo: 2/9 - 2593
Meloetta (Aria): 4/11 - 2597
Meloetta (Pirouette): 5/11 - 2602
Genesect: 8/14 – 2610
663

Level Up non-Normal non-STAB Damage Moves (average/percentage)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 0
Ivysaur: 0
Venusaur: 0
Charmander: 0
Charmeleon: 0
Charizard: 0
Squirtle: 0
Wartortle: 0
Blastoise: 0
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 3/3 - 3
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 0
Pidgey: 0
Pidgeotto: 0
Pidgeot: 0
Rattata: 0
Raticate: 0
Spearow: 0
Fearow: 0
Ekans: 0
Arbok: 0
Pikachu: 0
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 1/5 - 4
Sandslash: 1/5 - 5
Nidoran F: 1/6 - 6
Nidorina: 1/6 - 7
Nidoqueen: 1/5 - 8
Nidoran M: 1/6 - 9
Nidorino: 1/6 - 10
Nidoking: 1/5 – 11
Clefairy: 0
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 0
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 0
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 1/3 - 12
Golbat: 1/3 - 13
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 0
Parasect: 0
Venonat: 3/5 - 16
Venomoth: 3/5 - 19
Diglett: 0
Dugtrio: 0
Meowth: 0
Persian: 0
Psyduck: 1/4 - 20
Golduck: 1/4 - 21
Mankey: 0
Primeape: 0
Growlithe: 0
Arcanine: 0
Poliwag: 0
Poliwhirl: 0
Poliwrath: 0
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 0
Weepinbell: 0
Victreebel: 0
Tentacool: 0
Tentacruel: 0
Geodude: 0
Graveler: 0
Golem: 0
Ponyta: 0
Rapidash: 0
Slowpoke: 0
Slowbro: 0
Magnemite: 0
Magneton: 0
Farfetch’d: 0
Doduo: 0
Dodrio: 0
Seel: 2/4 - 23
Dewgong: 0
Grimer: 0
Muk: 0
Shellder: 2/4 - 25
Cloyster: 0
Gastly: 1/3 - 26
Haunter: 1/3 - 26
Gengar: 1/3 - 26
Onix: 0
Drowzee: 0
Hypno: 0
Krabby: 0
Kingler: 0
Voltorb: 0
Electrode: 0
Exeggcute: 0
Exeggutor: 0
Cubone: 0
Marowak: 0
Hitmonlee: 0
Hitmonchan: 3/6 - 29
Lickitung: 0
Koffing: 0
Weezing: 0
Rhyhorn: 0
Rhydon: 0
Chansey: 0
Tangela: 0
Kangaskhan: 0
Horsea: 0
Seadra: 0
Goldeen: 1/5 - 30
Seaking: 1/5 - 31
Staryu: 0
Starmie: 0
Mr. Mime: 0
Scyther: 0
Jynx: 1/7 - 32
Electabuzz: 0
Magmar: 1/4 - 33
Pinsir: 1/5 - 34
Tauros: 0
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 1/5 - 35
Lapras: 0
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 0
Vaporeon: 1/6 - 36
Jolteon: 2/6 - 38
Flareon: 1/8 - 39
Porygon: 1/3 - 40
Omanyte: 0
Omastar: 0
Kabuto: 1/4 - 41
Kabutops: 1/4 - 42
Aerodactyl: 0
Snorlax: 0
Articuno: 0
Zapdos: 0
Moltres: 0
Dratini: 0
Dragonair: 0
Dragonite: 0
Mewtwo: 0
Mew: 0
151
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 0
Ivysaur: 0
Venusaur: 0
Charmander: 1/7 - 1
Charmeleon: 1/7 - 2
Charizard: 1/8 - 3
Squirtle: 1/7 - 4
Wartortle: 1/7 - 5
Blastoise: 1/7 - 6
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/3 - 8
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 1/5 - 9
Pidgey: 0
Pidgeotto: 0
Pidgeot: 0
Rattata: 1/5 - 10
Raticate: 1/5 - 11
Spearow: 1/4 - 12
Fearow: 1/4 - 13
Ekans: 1/4 - 14
Arbok: 1/4 - 15
Pikachu: 0
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 1/5 - 16
Sandslash: 1/5 - 17
Nidoran F: 2/6 - 19
Nidorina: 2/6 - 21
Nidoqueen: 2/5 - 23
Nidoran M: 1/6 - 24
Nidorino: 1/6 - 25
Nidoking: 1/5 - 26
Clefairy: 0
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 0
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 1/5 - 27
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 2/3 - 29
Golbat: 2/3 - 31
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 0
Parasect: 0
Venonat: 3/5 - 34
Venomoth: 4/6 - 38
Diglett: 0
Dugtrio: 0
Meowth: 2/6 - 40
Persian: 2/6 - 42
Psyduck: 1/4 - 43
Golduck: 1/4 - 44
Mankey: 0
Primeape: 0
Growlithe: 1/5 - 45
Arcanine: 0
Poliwag: 0
Poliwhirl: 0
Poliwrath: 0
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 0
Weepinbell: 0
Victreebel: 0
Tentacool: 0
Tentacruel: 0
Geodude: 0
Graveler: 0
Golem: 0
Ponyta: 0
Rapidash: 0
Slowpoke: 0
Slowbro: 0
Magnemite: 0
Magneton: 0
Farfetch’d: 0
Doduo: 1/6 - 46
Dodrio: 1/6 - 47
Seel: 2/4 - 49
Dewgong: 0
Grimer: 0
Muk: 0
Shellder: 2/4 - 51
Cloyster: 0
Gastly: 1/3 - 52
Haunter: 1/3 - 53
Gengar: 1/3 - 54
Onix: 0
Drowzee: 0
Hypno: 0
Krabby: 0
Kingler: 0
Voltorb: 2/7 - 56
Electrode: 2/7 - 58
Exeggcute: 0
Exeggutor: 0
Cubone: 0
Marowak: 0
Hitmonlee: 0
Hitmonchan: 4/8 - 62
Lickitung: 1/4 - 63
Koffing: 0
Weezing: 0
Rhyhorn: 0
Rhydon: 0
Chansey: 0
Tangela: 0
Kangaskhan: 2/9 - 65
Horsea: 1/4 - 66
Seadra: 1/4 - 67
Goldeen: 1/6 - 68
Seaking: 1/6 - 69
Staryu: 0
Starmie: 0
Mr. Mime: 0
Scyther: 1/5 - 70
Jynx: 1/7 - 71
Electabuzz: 0
Magmar: 1/5 - 72
Pinsir: 2/5 - 74
Tauros: 1/6 - 75
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 3/6 - 78
Lapras: 0
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/4 - 79
Vaporeon: 2/6 - 81
Jolteon: 2/6 - 83
Flareon: 2/7 - 85
Porygon: 2/4 - 87
Omanyte: 1/5 - 88
Omastar: 1/6 - 89
Kabuto: 2/4 - 91
Kabutops: 2/5 - 93
Aerodactyl: 1/5 - 94
Snorlax: 1/6 - 95
Articuno: 0
Zapdos: 0
Moltres: 0
Dratini: 0
Dragonair: 0
Dragonite: 0
Mewtwo: 0
Mew: 1/4 - 96
Chikorita: 0
Bayleef: 0
Meganium: 0
Cyndaquil: 0
Quilava: 0
Typhlosion: 0
Totodile: 1/6 - 97
Croconaw: 1/6 - 98
Feraligatr: 1/6 - 99
Sentret: 0
Furret: 0
Hoothoot: 2/5 - 101
Noctowl: 2/5 - 103
Ledyba: 0
Ledian: 0
Spinarak: 2/6 - 105
Ariados: 2/6 - 107
Crobat: 2/3 - 109
Chinchou: 0
Lanturn: 0
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 0
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 0
Togetic: 0
Natu: 1/4 - 110
Xatu: 1/4 - 111
Mareep: 0
Flaaffy: 0
Ampharos: 0
Bellossom: 0
Marill: 1/5 - 112
Azumarill: 1/5 - 113
Sudowoodo: 2/6 - 115
Politoed: 0
Hoppip: 0
Skiploom: 0
Jumpluff: 0
Aipom: 0
Sunkern: 0
Sunflora: 0
Yanma: 0
Wooper: 0
Quagsire: 0
Espeon: 0
Umbreon: 0
Murkrow: 1/4 - 116
Slowking: 0
Misdreavus: 2/2 - 118
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 119
Girafarig: 1/5 - 120
Pineco: 0
Forretress: 0
Dunsparce: 1/3 - 121
Gligar: 2/5 - 123
Steelix: 2/6 - 125
Snubbull: 2/5 - 127
Granbull: 2/5 - 129
Qwilfish: 1/6 - 130
Scizor: 1/5 - 131
Shuckle: 0
Heracross: 0
Sneasel: 1/7 - 132
Teddiursa: 2/7 - 134
Ursaring: 2/7 - 136
Slugma: 3/6 - 139
Magcargo: 1/6 - 140
Swinub: 0
Piloswine: 0
Corsola: 1/6 - 141
Remoraid: 3/6 - 144
Octillery: 3/8 - 147
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 0
Skarmory: 0
Houndour: 1/6 - 148
Houndoom: 1/6 - 149
Kingdra: 0
Phanpy: 1/5 - 150
Donphan: 1/6 - 151
Porygon2: 2/4 - 153
Stantler: 0
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 1/6 - 154
Smoochum: 1/6 - 155
Elekid: 0
Magby: 0
Miltank: 1/5 - 156
Blissey: 0
Raikou: 2/6 - 158
Entei: 1/6 - 159
Suicune: 3/7 - 162
Larvitar: 2/6 - 164
Pupitar: 2/6 - 166
Tyranitar: 1/6 - 167
Lugia: 2/6 - 169
Ho-oh: 2/6 - 171
Celebi: 1/3 – 172
251
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 0
Ivysaur: 0
Venusaur: 0
Charmander: 2/8 - 2
Charmeleon: 2/8 - 4
Charizard: 2/10 - 6
Squirtle: 1/7 - 7
Wartortle: 1/7 - 8
Blastoise: 1/7 - 9
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/4 - 11
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 1/6 - 12
Pidgey: 0
Pidgeotto: 0
Pidgeot: 0
Rattata: 1/6 - 13
Raticate: 1/6 - 14
Spearow: 1/5 - 15
Fearow: 1/4 - 16
Ekans: 1/5 - 17
Arbok: 1/5 - 18
Pikachu: 0
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 1/6 - 19
Sandslash: 1/6 - 20
Nidoran F: 3/6 - 23
Nidorina: 3/6 - 26
Nidoqueen: 1/5 - 27
Nidoqueen: 2/6 - 29
Nidoran M: 2/6 - 31
Nidorino: 2/6 - 33
Nidoking: 3/5 - 36
Clefairy: 1/3 - 37
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 0
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 1/6 - 38
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 3/6 - 41
Golbat: 3/6 - 44
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 0
Parasect: 0
Venonat: 3/5 - 47
Venomoth: 4/7 - 51
Diglett: 0
Dugtrio: 0
Meowth: 2/7 - 53
Persian: 2/7 - 55
Psyduck: 1/4 - 56
Golduck: 1/4 - 57
Mankey: 0
Primeape: 0
Growlithe: 1/5 - 58
Arcanine: 1/3 - 59
Poliwag: 0
Poliwhirl: 0
Poliwrath: 0
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 0
Weepinbell: 0
Victreebel: 0	
Tentacool: 0
Tentacruel: 0
Geodude: 0
Graveler: 0
Golem: 0
Ponyta: 1/8 - 60
Rapidash: 1/9 - 61
Slowpoke: 0
Slowbro: 0
Magnemite: 0
Magneton: 0
Farfetch’d: 2/6 - 63
Doduo: 1/7 - 64
Dodrio: 1/7 - 65
Seel: 3/5 - 68
Dewgong: 1/7 - 69
Grimer: 0
Muk: 0
Shellder: 3/5 - 72
Cloyster: 0
Gastly: 1/4 - 73
Haunter: 1/5 - 74
Gengar: 1/5 - 75
Onix: 2/9 - 77
Drowzee: 0
Hypno: 0
Krabby: 1/7 - 78
Kingler: 2/8 - 80
Voltorb: 2/8 - 82
Electrode: 2/8 - 84
Exeggcute: 0
Exeggutor: 0
Cubone: 0
Marowak: 0
Hitmonlee: 0
Hitmonchan: 4/10 - 88
Lickitung: 2/5 - 90
Koffing: 0
Weezing: 0
Rhyhorn: 1/8 - 91
Rhydon: 1/8 - 92
Chansey: 0
Tangela: 0
Kangaskhan: 2/7 - 94
Horsea: 1/4 - 95
Seadra: 1/4 - 96
Goldeen: 1/7 - 97
Seaking: 1/7 - 98
Staryu: 0
Starmie: 0
Mr. Mime: 1/5 - 99
Scyther: 1/6 - 100
Jynx: 1/7 - 101
Electabuzz: 0
Magmar: 1/5 - 102
Pinsir: 4/7 - 106
Tauros: 1/6 - 107
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 3/6 - 110
Lapras: 0
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/4 - 111
Vaporeon: 2/6 - 113
Jolteon: 2/6 - 115
Flareon: 2/7 - 117
Porygon: 2/4 - 119
Omanyte: 2/6 - 121
Omastar: 2/7 - 123
Kabuto: 3/5 - 126
Kabutops: 4/7 - 130
Aerodactyl: 1/5 - 131
Snorlax: 1/7 - 132
Articuno: 0
Zapdos: 0
Moltres: 0
Dratini: 0
Dragonair: 0
Dragonite: 0
Mewtwo: 0
Mew: 1/4 - 133
Chikorita: 0
Bayleef: 0
Meganium: 0
Cyndaquil: 0
Quilava: 0
Typhlosion: 0
Totodile: 1/6 - 134
Croconaw: 1/6 - 135
Feraligatr: 1/6 - 136
Sentret: 0
Furret: 0
Hoothoot: 0
Noctowl: 0
Ledyba: 0
Ledian: 0
Spinarak: 2/6 - 138
Ariados: 2/6 - 140
Crobat: 3/6 - 143
Chinchou: 0
Lanturn: 0
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 1/2 - 144
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 1/2 - 145
Togetic: 2/3 - 147
Natu: 1/4 - 148
Xatu: 1/4 - 149
Mareep: 0
Flaaffy: 0
Ampharos: 0
Bellossom: 0
Marill: 1/6 - 150
Azumarill: 1/6 - 151
Sudowoodo: 2/7 - 153
Politoed: 0
Hoppip: 0
Skiploom: 0
Jumpluff: 0
Aipom: 1/4 - 154
Sunkern: 0
Sunflora: 0
Yanma: 0
Wooper: 0
Quagsire: 0
Espeon: 0
Umbreon: 0
Murkrow: 2/5 - 156
Slowking: 0
Misdreavus: 2/3 - 158
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 159
Girafarig: 2/6 - 161
Pineco: 0
Forretress: 1/8 - 162
Dunsparce: 2/7 - 164
Gligar: 2/5 - 166
Steelix: 3/9 - 169
Snubbull: 3/6 - 172
Granbull: 3/6 - 175
Qwilfish: 2/7 - 177
Scizor: 1/6 - 178
Shuckle: 0
Heracross: 0
Sneasel: 1/8 - 179
Teddiursa: 2/7 - 181
Ursaring: 2/7 - 183
Slugma: 3/6 - 186
Magcargo: 1/6 - 187
Swinub: 0
Piloswine: 0
Corsola: 1/7 - 188
Remoraid: 3/6 - 191
Octillery: 3/8 - 194
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 0
Skarmory: 0
Houndour: 1/6 - 195
Houndoom: 1/6 - 196
Kingdra: 1/5 - 197
Donphan: 1/6 - 198
Porygon2: 2/4 - 200
Stantler: 1/4 - 201
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 1/8 - 202
Smoochum: 1/6 - 203
Elekid: 0
Magby: 1/5 - 204
Miltank: 1/5 - 205
Blissey: 0
Raikou: 2/6 - 207
Entei: 1/6 - 208
Suicune: 4/6 - 212
Larvitar: 2/6 - 214
Pupitar: 2/6 - 216
Tyranitar: 1/6 - 217
Lugia: 1/6 - 218
Ho-oh: 2/6 - 220
Celebi: 1/3 - 221
Treecko: 1/7 - 222
Grovyle: 2/8 - 224
Sceptile: 2/8 - 226
Torchic: 2/7 - 228
Combusken: 2/7 - 230
Blaziken: 2/9 - 232
Mudkip: 1/8 - 233
Marshtomp: 0
Swampert: 0
Poochyena: 0
Mightyena: 0
Zigzagoon: 1/5 - 234
Linoone: 0
Wurmple: 1/2 - 235
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/5 - 238
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 3/4 - 241
Lotad: 1/3 - 242
Lombre: 1/7 - 243
Ludicolo: 1/2 - 244
Seedot: 0
Nuzleaf: 1/6 - 245
Shiftry: 0
Taillow: 0
Swellow: 0
Wingull: 1/4 - 246
Pelipper: 0
Ralts: 0
Kirlia: 1/5 - 247
Gardevoir: 0
Surskit: 0
Masquerain: 2/4 - 249
Shroomish: 0
Breloom: 0
Slakoth: 2/5 - 251
Vigoroth: 3/7 - 254
Slaking: 2/5 - 256
Nincada: 1/7 - 257
Ninjask: 0
Shedinja: 0
Whismur: 1/5 - 258
Loudred: 1/5 - 259
Exploud: 1/6 - 260
Makuhita: 1/8 - 261
Hariyama: 1/8 - 262
Azurill: 2/3 - 264
Nosepass: 1/4 - 265
Skitty: 1/5 - 266
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 0
Mawile: 4/6 - 270
Aron: 1/7 - 271
Lairon: 1/7 - 272
Aggron: 1/7 - 273
Meditite: 0
Medicham: 3/8 - 276
Electrike: 1/5 - 277
Manectric: 1/5 - 278
Plusle: 0
Minun: 0
Volbeat: 0
Illumise: 0
Roselia: 0
Gulpin: 0
Swalot: 0
Carvanha: 0
Sharpedo: 0
Wailmer: 2/7 - 280
Wailord: 2/7 - 282
Numel: 0
Camerupt: 1/8 - 283
Torkoal: 1/7 - 284
Spoink: 1/5 - 285
Grumpig: 1/5 - 286
Spinda: 2/8 - 288
Trapinch: 3/6 - 291
Vibrava: 3/6 - 294
Flygon: 3/6 - 297
Cacnea: 3/5 - 300
Cacturne: 3/6 - 303
Swablu: 1/4 - 304
Altaria: 1/6 - 305
Zangoose: 2/7 - 307
Seviper: 3/6 - 310
Lunatone: 0
Solrock: 2/8 - 312
Barboach: 1/7 - 313
Whiscash: 1/7 - 314
Corphish: 2/7 - 316
Crawdaunt: 0
Baltoy: 2/8 - 318
Claydol: 2/9 - 320
Lileep: 2/5 - 322
Cradily: 2/5 - 324
Anorith: 2/7 - 326
Armaldo: 2/7 - 328
Feebas: 0
Milotic: 1/5 - 329
Castform: 3/5 - 332
Kecleon: 6/10 - 338
Shuppet: 2/4 - 340
Banette: 2/4 - 342
Duskull: 2/4 - 344
Dusclops: 2/6 - 346
Tropius: 0
Chimecho: 1/8 - 347
Absol: 1/6 - 348
Wynaut: 1/2 - 349
Snorunt: 2/7 - 351
Glalie: 2/8 - 353
Spheal: 0
Sealeo: 0
Walrein: 0
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 2/5 - 355
Gorebyss: 2/5 - 357
Relicanth: 0
Luvdisc: 0
Bagon: 3/8 - 360
Shelgon: 3/8 - 363
Salamence: 3/9 - 366
Beldum: 0
Metang: 1/7 - 367
Metagross: 1/7 - 368
Regirock: 2/6 - 370
Regice: 3/6 - 373
Registeel: 3/6 - 376
Latias: 0
Latios: 0
Kyogre: 3/8 - 379
Groudon: 4/8 - 383
Rayquaza: 2/8 - 385
Jirachi: 0
Deoxys (Normal): 3/7 - 388
Deoxys (Attack): 4/8 - 392
Deoxys (Defense): 3/7 - 395
Deoxys (Speed): 2/8 – 397
389
Gen 4
Bulbasaur: 0
Ivysaur: 0
Venusaur: 0
Charmander: 1/7 - 1
Charmeleon: 1/7 - 2
Charizard: 3/5 - 5
Squirtle: 1/9 - 6
Wartortle: 1/9 - 7
Blastoise: 2/10 - 9
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/5 - 11
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 2/8 - 13
Pidgey: 1/6 - 14
Pidgeotto: 1/6 - 15
Pidgeot: 1/6 - 16
Rattata: 5/11 - 21
Raticate: 5/11 - 26
Spearow: 2/6 - 28
Fearow: 2/7 - 30
Ekans: 2/7 - 32
Arbok: 6/11 - 38
Pikachu: 0
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 4/10 - 42
Sandslash: 4/11 - 46
Nidoran F: 3/7 - 49
Nidorina: 3/7 - 52
Nidoqueen: 2/7 - 55
Nidoran M: 2/7 - 57
Nidorino: 2/7 - 59
Nidoking: 3/6 - 62
Clefairy: 2/4 - 64
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 2/7 - 66
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 3/8 - 69
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 3/7 - 72
Golbat: 3/7 - 75
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 0
Parasect: 1/6 - 76
Venonat: 4/8 - 80
Venomoth: 5/11 - 85
Diglett: 2/11 - 87
Dugtrio: 3/14 - 90
Meowth: 4/10 - 94
Persian: 5/10 - 99
Psyduck: 2/7 - 101
Golduck: 2/8 - 103
Mankey: 2/11 - 105
Primeape: 3/12 - 108
Growlithe: 3/10 - 111
Arcanine: 2/4 - 113
Poliwag: 3/9 - 116
Poliwhirl: 3/9 - 119
Poliwrath: 0
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 1/7 - 120
Weepinbell: 1/7 - 121
Victreebel: 0
Tentacool: 0
Tentacruel: 0
Geodude: 0
Graveler: 0
Golem: 0
Ponyta: 1/9 - 122
Rapidash: 3/12 - 125
Slowpoke: 0
Slowbro: 0
Magnemite: 0
Magneton: 0
Farfetch’d: 4/12 - 129
Doduo: 1/9 - 130
Dodrio: 1/10 - 131
Seel: 4/10 - 135
Dewgong: 1/12 - 136
Grimer: 3/7 - 139
Muk: 3/7 - 142
Shellder: 4/8 - 146
Cloyster: 0
Gastly: 4/7 - 150
Haunter: 4/8 - 154
Gengar: 4/8 - 158
Onix: 2/11 - 160
Drowzee: 0
Hypno: 0
Krabby: 2/11 - 162
Kingler: 2/11 - 164
Voltorb: 3/10 - 167
Electrode: 3/10 - 170
Exeggcute: 0
Exeggutor: 0
Cubone: 1/10 - 171
Marowak: 1/10 - 172
Hitmonlee: 1/11 - 173
Hitmonchan: 5/14 - 178
Lickitung: 4/9 - 182
Koffing: 2/8 - 184
Weezing: 1/8 - 185
Rhyhorn: 1/9 - 186
Rhydon: 2/10 - 188
Chansey: 1/5 - 189
Tangela: 2/11 - 191
Kangaskhan: 5/11 - 196
Horsea: 2/7 - 198
Seadra: 2/7 - 200
Goldeen: 2/8 - 202
Seaking: 3/9 - 205
Staryu: 2/8 - 207
Starmie: 0
Mr. Mime: 1/5 - 208
Scyther: 3/13 - 211
Jynx: 2/10 - 213
Electabuzz: 1/9 - 214
Magmar: 2/8 - 216
Pinsir: 6/11 - 222
Tauros: 3/9 - 225
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 3/8 - 228
Lapras: 0
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/6 - 229
Vaporeon: 2/8 - 231
Jolteon: 2/9 - 233
Flareon: 2/10 - 235
Porygon: 4/6 - 239
Omanyte: 2/9 - 241
Omastar: 2/10 - 243
Kabuto: 3/7 - 246
Kabutops: 4/10 - 250
Aerodactyl: 6/12 - 256
Snorlax: 3/7 - 259
Articuno: 1/7 - 260
Zapdos: 1/7 - 261
Moltres: 2/7 - 263
Dratini: 1/8 - 264
Dragonair: 1/8 - 265
Dragonite: 3/11 - 268
Mewtwo: 1/7 - 269
Mew: 2/6 - 271
Chikorita: 0
Bayleef: 0
Meganium: 0
Cyndaquil: 1/10 - 272
Quilava: 1/10 - 273
Typhlosion: 2/11 - 275
Totodile: 4/12 - 279
Croconaw: 4/12 - 283
Feraligatr: 4/12 - 287
Sentret: 1/7 - 288
Furret: 1/7 - 289
Hoothoot: 4/9 - 293
Noctowl: 4/9 - 297
Ledyba: 1/7 - 298
Ledian: 1/7 - 299
Spinarak: 4/10 - 303
Ariados: 4/11 - 307
Crobat: 3/8 - 310
Chinchou: 1/9 - 311
Lanturn: 1/10 - 312
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 1/2 - 313
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 1/3 - 314
Togetic: 2/4 - 316
Natu: 2/6 - 318
Xatu: 2/6 - 320
Mareep: 2/6 - 322
Flaaffy: 2/6 - 324
Ampharos: 3/8 - 327
Bellossom: 0
Marill: 1/7 - 328
Azumarill: 1/7 - 329
Sudowoodo: 5/11 - 334
Politoed: 1/4 - 335
Hoppip: 2/6 - 337
Skiploom: 2/6 - 339
Jumpluff: 2/6 - 341
Aipom: 2/7 - 343
Sunkern: 0
Sunflora: 0
Yanma: 2/10 - 345
Wooper: 0
Quagsire: 0
Espeon: 0
Umbreon: 0
Murkrow: 2/8 - 347
Slowking: 1/10 - 348
Misdreavus: 4/6 - 352
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 353
Girafarig: 3/10 - 356
Pineco: 2/11 - 358
Forretress: 2/13 - 360
Dunsparce: 4/8 - 364
Gligar: 6/9 - 370
Steelix: 8/14 - 378
Snubbull: 7/11 - 385
Granbull: 7/11 - 392
Qwilfish: 3/12 - 395
Scizor: 2/13 - 397
Shuckle: 0
Heracross: 2/12 - 399
Sneasel: 1/9 - 400
Teddiursa: 3/9 - 403
Ursaring: 3/9 - 406
Slugma: 5/9 - 411
Magcargo: 2/9 - 413
Swinub: 0
Piloswine: 2/11 - 415
Corsola: 2/9 - 417
Remoraid: 5/9 - 422
Octillery: 7/13 - 429
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 3/12 - 432
Skarmory: 1/9 - 433
Houndour: 1/8 - 434
Houndoom: 2/9 - 436
Kingdra: 0
Phanpy: 1/8 - 437
Donphan: 5/13 - 442
Porygon2: 4/7 - 446
Stantler: 2/6 - 448
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 2/11 - 450
Smoochum: 1/7 - 451
Elekid: 1/9 - 452
Magby: 2/8 - 454
Miltank: 4/8 - 458
Blissey: 1/5 - 459
Raikou: 3/9 - 462
Entei: 2/10 - 464
Suicune: 7/9 - 471
Larvitar: 4/9 - 475
Pupitar: 4/9 - 479
Tyranitar: 4/12 - 483
Lugia: 4/12 - 487
Ho-oh: 4/12 - 491
Celebi: 1/6 - 492
Treecko: 1/8 - 493
Grovyle: 2/9 - 495
Sceptile: 3/10 - 498
Torchic: 2/7 - 500
Combusken: 2/8 - 502
Blaziken: 2/11 - 504
Mudkip: 1/8 - 505
Marshtomp: 0
Swampert: 1/11 - 506
Poochyena: 0
Mightyena: 0
Zigzagoon: 2/6 - 508
Linoone: 1/6 - 509
Wurmple: 1/3 - 510
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/6 - 513
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 3/5 - 516
Lotad: 2/7 - 518
Lombre: 2/8 - 520
Ludicolo: 0
Seedot: 0
Nuzleaf: 1/6 - 521
Shiftry: 0
Taillow: 0
Swellow: 0
Wingull: 1/7 - 522
Pelipper: 2/7 - 524
Ralts: 1/5 - 525
Kirlia: 1/5 - 526
Gardevoir: 1/5 - 527
Surskit: 0
Masquerain: 3/7 - 530
Shroomish: 0
Breloom: 0
Slakoth: 2/5 - 532
Vigoroth: 3/7 - 535
Slaking: 5/8 - 540
Nincada: 1/7 - 541
Ninjask: 0
Shedinja: 0
Whismur: 1/5 - 542
Loudred: 2/6 - 544
Exploud: 6/11 - 550
Makuhita: 1/11 - 551
Hariyama: 2/12 - 553
Azurill: 2/3 - 555
Nosepass: 3/8 - 558
Skitty: 2/7 - 560
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 2/13 - 562
Mawile: 5/8 - 567
Aron: 1/9 - 568
Lairon: 1/9 - 569
Aggron: 1/9 - 570
Meditite: 0
Medicham: 3/10 - 573
Electrike: 1/7 - 574
Manectric: 2/8 - 576
Plusle: 0
Minun: 0
Volbeat: 1/6 - 577
Illumise: 1/5 - 578
Roselia: 0
Gulpin: 0
Swalot: 0
Carvanha: 1/7 - 579
Sharpedo: 1/10 - 580
Wailmer: 3/10 - 583
Wailord: 3/10 - 586
Numel: 3/9 - 589
Camerupt: 1/10 - 590
Torkoal: 1/9 - 591
Spoink: 3/8 - 594
Grumpig: 3/8 - 597
Spinda: 3/9 - 600
Trapinch: 3/10 - 603
Vibrava: 1/5 - 604
Flygon: 1/6 - 605
Cacnea: 5/7 - 610
Cacturne: 3/8 - 613
Swablu: 2/6 - 615
Altaria: 1/9 - 616
Zangoose: 4/9 - 620
Seviper: 4/9 - 624
Lunatone: 0
Solrock: 2/8 - 626
Barboach: 1/10 - 627
Whiscash: 2/11 - 629
Corphish: 3/8 - 632
Crawdaunt: 0
Baltoy: 2/9 - 624
Claydol: 2/10 - 626
Lileep: 2/7 - 628
Cradily: 2/7 - 630
Anorith: 2/9 - 632
Armaldo: 2/9 - 634
Feebas: 0
Milotic: 1/6 - 635
Castform: 3/5 - 638
Kecleon: 9/14 - 647
Shuppet: 3/6 - 650
Banette: 3/6 - 653
Duskull: 3/6 - 656
Dusclops: 6/11 - 672
Tropius: 0
Chimecho: 1/8 - 673
Absol: 2/12 - 675
Wynaut: 1/2 - 676
Snorunt: 2/7 - 678
Glalie: 2/9 - 680
Spheal: 0
Sealeo: 0
Walrein: 1/10 - 681
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 3/9 - 684
Gorebyss: 2/7 - 686
Relicanth: 0
Luvdisc: 0
Bagon: 4/9 - 690
Shelgon: 4/9 - 694
Salamence: 6/12 - 700
Beldum: 0
Metang: 1/9 - 701
Metagross: 2/10 - 703
Regirock: 4/10 - 707
Regice: 5/10 - 712
Registeel: 5/11 - 717
Latias: 0
Latios: 0
Kyogre: 3/10 - 720
Groudon: 6/11 - 726
Rayquaza: 2/11 - 728
Jirachi: 0
Deoxys (Normal): 3/8 - 731
Deoxys (Attack): 4/9 - 735
Deoxys (Defense): 3/8 - 738
Deoxys (Speed): 3/9 - 741
Turtwig: 2/8 - 743
Grotle: 2/8 - 745
Torterra: 2/10 - 747
Chimchar: 0
Monferno: 0
Infernape: 1/10 - 748
Piplup: 2/10 - 750
Prinplup: 3/11 - 753
Empoleon: 2/11 - 755
Starly: 0
Staravia: 0
Staraptor: 1/8 - 756
Bidoof: 2/7 - 758
Bibarel: 2/8 - 760
Kricketot: 0
Kricketune: 1/7 - 761
Shinx: 2/6 - 763
Luxio: 2/6 - 765
Luxray: 2/6 - 767
Budew: 0
Roserade: 0
Cranidos: 3/7 - 770
Rampardos: 3/8 - 773
Shieldon: 0
Bastiodon: 0
Burmy: 0
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 3/9 - 776
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 4/9 - 780
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 3/9 - 783
Mothim: 3/10 - 786
Combee: 0
Vespiquen: 3/8 - 789
Pachirisu: 0
Buizel: 1/8 - 790
Floatzel: 3/10 - 793
Cherubi: 0
Cherrim: 0
Shellos: 2/6 - 795
Gastrodon: 0
Ambipom: 2/7 - 797
Drifloon: 1/8 - 798
Drifblim: 1/8 - 799
Buneary: 2/6 - 801
Lopunny: 3/7 - 804
Mismagius: 2/3 - 806
Honchkrow: 1/5 - 807
Glameow: 2/6 - 809
Purugly: 1/6 - 810
Chingling: 1/5 - 811
Stunky: 0
Skuntank: 1/7 - 812
Bronzor: 2/7 - 814
Bronzong: 2/7 - 816
Bonsly: 3/9 - 819
Mime Jr.: 0
Happiny: 0
Chatot: 0
Spiritomb: 1/7 - 820
Gible: 0
Gabite: 0
Garchomp: 2/10 - 822
Munchlax: 3/7 - 825
Riolu: 0
Lucario: 3/12 - 828
Hippopotas: 2/9 - 830
Hippowdon: 5/12 - 835
Skorupi: 3/8 - 838
Drapion: 5/11 - 843
Croagunk: 6/10 - 849
Toxicroak: 6/10 - 855
Carnivine: 3/8 - 858
Finneon: 4/8 - 862
Lumineon: 4/8 - 866
Mantyke: 0
Snover: 0
Abomasnow: 0
Weavile: 2/11 - 868
Magnezone: 1/10 - 869
Lickilicky: 5/10 - 874
Rhyperior: 3/12 - 877
Tangrowth: 2/11 - 879
Electivire: 2/11 - 881
Magmortar: 3/10 - 884
Togekiss: 1/4 - 885
Yanmega: 3/13 - 888
Leafeon: 0
Glaceon: 2/9 - 890
Gliscor: 10/12 - 900
Mamoswine: 2/10 - 902
Porygon-Z: 4/7 - 906
Gallade: 3/9 - 909
Probopass: 3/8 - 912
Dusknoir: 6/11 - 918
Froslass: 1/7 - 919
Rotom (Normal): 0
Rotom (Heat): 1/7 - 920
Rotom (Wash): 1/7 - 921
Rotom (Frost): 1/7 - 922
Rotom (Fan): 1/7 - 923
Rotom (Mow): 1/7 - 924
Uxie: 0
Mesprit: 0
Azelf: 0
Dialga: 4/11 - 928
Palkia: 4/11 - 932
Heatran: 4/10 - 936
Regigigas: 7/12 - 943
Giratina: 3/10 - 946
Cresselia: 1/6 - 947
Phione: 0
Manaphy: 0
Darkrai: 3/7 - 950
Shaymin: 0
Arceus: 4/9 – 954
503
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 0
Ivysaur: 0
Venusaur: 0
Charmander: 1/9 - 1
Charmeleon: 1/9 - 2
Charizard: 3/15 - 5
Squirtle: 1/9 - 6
Wartortle: 1/9 - 7
Blastoise: 2/10 - 9
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 2/5 - 11
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 2/8 - 13
Pidgey: 1/7 - 14
Pidgeotto: 1/7 - 15
Pidgeot: 1/7 - 16
Rattata: 5/11 - 21
Raticate: 5/11 - 26
Spearow: 2/6 - 28
Fearow: 3/8 - 31
Ekans: 2/8 - 33
Arbok: 6/12 - 39
Pikachu: 0
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 4/13 - 43
Sandslash: 4/14 - 47
Nidoran F: 3/7 - 50
Nidorina: 3/7 - 53
Nidoqueen: 2/7 - 55
Nidoran M: 2/7 - 57
Nidorino: 2/7 - 59
Nidoking: 3/7 - 62
Clefairy: 3/6 - 65
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 4/11 - 69
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 3/9 - 72
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 3/9 - 75
Golbat: 3/9 - 78
Oddish: 0
Gloom: 0
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 0
Parasect: 1/7 - 79
Venonat: 4/8 - 83
Venomoth: 5/11 - 88
Diglett: 2/12 - 90
Dugtrio: 3/15 - 93
Meowth: 4/10 - 97
Persian: 5/11 - 102
Psyduck: 2/8 - 104
Golduck: 2/9 - 106
Mankey: 2/12 - 108
Primeape: 3/13 - 111
Growlithe: 4/13 - 114
Arcanine: 2/4 - 116
Poliwag: 3/9 - 119
Poliwhirl: 3/9 - 122
Poliwrath: 0
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 0
Alakazam: 0
Machop: 0
Machoke: 0
Machamp: 0
Bellsprout: 1/7 - 123
Weepinbell: 1/7 - 124
Victreebel: 0
Tentacool: 1/12 - 125
Tentacruel: 1/12 - 126
Geodude: 0
Graveler: 0
Golem: 2/13 - 128
Ponyta: 1/11 - 129
Rapidash: 3/14 - 132
Slowpoke: 0
Slowbro: 0
Magnemite: 0
Magneton: 0
Farfetch’d: 4/14 - 136
Doduo: 1/10 - 137
Dodrio: 1/11 - 138
Seel: 4/10 - 142
Dewgong: 1/12 - 143
Grimer: 3/8 - 146
Muk: 3/8 - 149
Shellder: 4/10 - 153
Cloyster: 0
Gastly: 4/8 - 157
Haunter: 4/9 - 161
Gengar: 4/9 - 165
Onix: 2/14 - 167
Drowzee: 0
Hypno: 0
Krabby: 2/11 - 169
Kingler: 2/11 - 171
Voltorb: 3/11 - 174
Electrode: 3/11 - 177
Exeggcute: 0
Exeggutor: 0
Cubone: 1/11 - 178
Marowak: 1/11 - 179
Hitmonlee: 1/11 - 180
Hitmonchan: 5/15 - 185
Lickitung: 4/10 - 189
Koffing: 2/9 - 191
Weezing: 1/9 - 193
Rhyhorn: 1/12 - 194
Rhydon: 2/13 - 196
Chansey: 1/6 - 197
Tangela: 2/12 - 199
Kangaskhan: 5/12 - 204
Horsea: 2/7 - 206
Seadra: 2/7 - 208
Goldeen: 2/8 - 210
Seaking: 3/8 - 213
Staryu: 2/9 - 215
Starmie: 0
Mr. Mime: 1/6 - 216
Scyther: 3/13 - 219
Jynx: 2/11 - 221
Electabuzz: 1/10 - 222
Magmar: 3/10 - 225
Pinsir: 7/11 - 232
Tauros: 3/9 - 235
Magikarp: 0
Gyarados: 3/8 - 238
Lapras: 0
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 1/8 - 239
Vaporeon: 2/9 - 241
Jolteon: 2/9 - 243
Flareon: 2/10 - 245
Porygon: 4/6 - 249
Omanyte: 2/9 - 251
Omastar: 2/10 - 253
Kabuto: 3/7 - 256
Kabutops: 4/10 - 260
Aerodactyl: 6/13 - 266
Snorlax: 4/9 - 270
Articuno: 1/8 - 271
Zapdos: 1/8 - 272
Moltres: 2/10 - 274
Dratini: 1/9 - 275
Dragonair: 1/9 - 276
Dragonite: 3/13 - 279
Mewtwo: 1/8 - 280
Mew: 2/6 - 282
Chikorita: 0
Bayleef: 0
Meganium: 0
Cyndaquil: 1/12 - 283
Quilava: 1/12 - 284
Typhlosion: 2/13 - 286
Totodile: 4/13 - 290
Croconaw: 4/13 - 294
Feraligatr: 4/13 - 298
Sentret: 1/7 - 299
Furret: 1/7 - 300
Hoothoot: 5/11 - 305
Noctowl: 5/12 - 310
Ledyba: 1/7 - 311
Ledian: 1/7 - 312
Spinarak: 4/11 - 316
Ariados: 4/12 - 320
Crobat: 3/10 - 323
Chinchou: 1/10 - 324
Lanturn: 1/11 - 325
Pichu: 0
Cleffa: 1/2 - 326
Igglybuff: 0
Togepi: 1/3 - 327
Togetic: 2/4 - 329
Natu: 2/7 - 331
Xatu: 2/7 - 333
Mareep: 2/8 - 335
Flaaffy: 2/8 - 337
Ampharos: 3/8 - 340
Bellossom: 4/4 - 344
Marill: 2/9 - 346
Azumarill: 2/9 - 348
Sudowoodo: 6/14 - 354
Politoed: 1/4 - 355
Hoppip: 3/4 - 358
Skiploom: 3/4 - 362
Jumpluff: 3/4 - 365
Aipom: 2/7 - 367
Sunkern: 0
Sunflora: 0
Yanma: 2/10 - 369
Wooper: 0
Quagsire: 0
Espeon: 0
Umbreon: 0
Murkrow: 2/9 - 371
Slowking: 1/10 - 372
Misdreavus: 4/7 - 376
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 1/2 - 377
Girafarig: 3/10 - 380
Pineco: 2/11 - 382
Forretress: 2/14 - 384
Dunsparce: 5/10 - 389
Gligar: 7/11 - 396
Steelix: 10/17 - 406
Snubbull: 7/11 - 413
Granbull: 8/12 - 421
Qwilfish: 3/12 - 424
Scizor: 2/13 - 426
Shuckle: 0
Heracross: 2/13 - 428
Sneasel: 1/10 - 429
Teddiursa: 3/9 - 432
Ursaring: 3/9 - 435
Slugma: 5/10 - 440
Magcargo: 2/10 - 442
Swinub: 0
Piloswine: 2/12 - 444
Corsola: 2/10 - 446
Remoraid: 5/10 - 451
Octillery: 7/14 - 458
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 3/13 - 461
Skarmory: 1/9 - 462
Houndour: 1/10 - 463
Houndoom: 2/11 - 465
Kingdra: 0
Phanpy: 1/8 - 466
Donphan: 5/13 - 471
Porygon2: 4/7 - 475
Stantler: 3/7 - 478
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 2/11 - 480
Smoochum: 1/8 - 481
Elekid: 1/10 - 482
Magby: 3/10 - 485
Miltank: 4/8 - 489
Blissey: 1/6 - 490
Raikou: 3/9 - 493
Entei: 2/10 - 495
Suicune: 7/9 - 502
Larvitar: 4/10 - 506
Pupitar: 4/10 - 510
Tyranitar: 8/14 - 518
Lugia: 4/11 - 522
Ho-oh: 4/11 - 526
Celebi: 1/6 - 527
Treecko: 1/8 - 528
Grovyle: 2/9 - 530
Sceptile: 3/10 - 533
Torchic: 2/7 - 535
Combusken: 2/8 - 537
Blaziken: 2/12 - 539
Mudkip: 1/8 - 540
Marshtomp: 0
Swampert: 1/11 - 541
Poochyena: 0
Mightyena: 0
Zigzagoon: 2/6 - 543
Linoone: 1/6 - 544
Wurmple: 1/3 - 545
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 3/6 - 548
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 3/5 - 551
Lotad: 2/7 - 553
Lombre: 2/8 - 555
Ludicolo: 0
Seedot: 0
Nuzleaf: 1/6 - 556
Shiftry: 0
Taillow: 0
Swellow: 0
Wingull: 1/9 - 557
Pelipper: 2/9 - 559
Ralts: 1/6 - 560
Kirlia: 1/6 - 561
Gardevoir: 1/6 - 562
Surskit: 0
Masquerain: 3/7 - 565
Shroomish: 0
Breloom: 0
Slakoth: 2/6 - 567
Vigoroth: 3/8 - 570
Slaking: 5/9 - 575
Nincada: 1/7 - 576
Ninjask: 0
Shedinja: 0
Whismur: 2/5 - 578
Loudred: 3/7 - 581
Exploud: 7/12 - 588
Makuhita: 2/12 - 590
Hariyama: 3/13 - 593
Azurill: 4/5 - 597
Nosepass: 4/10 - 601
Skitty: 2/7 - 603
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 2/14 - 605
Mawile: 5/8 - 610
Aron: 1/10 - 611
Lairon: 1/10 - 612
Aggron: 1/10 - 613
Meditite: 0
Medicham: 3/10 - 616
Electrike: 1/8 - 617
Manectric: 2/9 - 619
Plusle: 0
Minun: 0
Volbeat: 1/6 - 620
Illumise: 1/5 - 621
Roselia: 0
Gulpin: 0
Swalot: 0
Carvanha: 1/7 - 622
Sharpedo: 1/10 - 623
Wailmer: 4/11 - 627
Wailord: 4/11 - 631
Numel: 0
Camerupt: 1/11 – 632
Torkoal: 1/10 - 633
Spoink: 3/9 - 636
Grumpig: 3/9 - 639
Spinda: 3/9 - 642
Trapinch: 5/15 - 647
Vibrava: 2/10 - 649
Flygon: 2/12 - 651
Cacnea: 5/7 - 656
Cacturne: 3/8 - 659
Swablu: 2/7 - 661
Altaria: 1/10 - 662
Zangoose: 5/10 - 667
Seviper: 4/10 - 671
Lunatone: 0
Solrock: 2/10 - 673
Barboach: 1/10 - 674
Whiscash: 2/11 - 676
Corphish: 3/8 - 679
Crawdaunt: 0
Baltoy: 2/10 - 681
Claydol: 2/11 - 683
Lileep: 2/7 - 685
Cradily: 2/7 - 687
Anorith: 2/9 - 689
Armaldo: 2/9 - 691
Feebas: 0
Milotic: 1/6 - 692
Castform: 6/9 - 698
Kecleon: 9/15 - 707
Shuppet: 3/7 - 710
Banette: 3/7 - 713
Duskull: 3/7 - 716
Dusclops: 6/12 - 722
Tropius: 0
Chimecho: 1/8 - 723
Absol: 2/12 - 725
Wynaut: 1/2 - 726
Snorunt: 2/8 - 728
Glalie: 2/9 - 730
Spheal: 0
Sealeo: 0
Walrein: 1/10 - 731
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 3/9 - 734
Gorebyss: 2/7 - 736
Relicanth: 0
Luvdisc: 0
Bagon: 4/9 - 740
Shelgon: 4/9 - 744
Salamence: 6/13 - 750
Beldum: 0
Metang: 1/9 - 751
Metagross: 2/10 - 753
Regirock: 4/10 - 757
Regice: 5/10 - 762
Registeel: 5/11 - 767
Latias: 0
Latios: 0
Kyogre: 3/10 - 770
Groudon: 6/10 - 776
Rayquaza: 2/10 - 778
Jirachi: 0
Deoxys (Normal): 3/8 - 781
Deoxys (Attack): 4/9 - 785
Deoxys (Defense): 3/8 - 788
Deoxys (Speed): 3/9 - 791
Turtwig: 2/8 - 793
Grotle: 2/8 - 795
Torterra: 2/10 - 797
Chimchar: 1/8 - 798
Monferno: 1/10 - 799
Infernape: 2/11 - 801
Piplup: 2/10 - 803
Prinplup: 3/11 - 806
Empoleon: 2/11 - 808
Starly: 1/8 - 809
Staravia: 1/8 - 810
Staraptor: 2/9 - 812
Bidoof: 2/7 - 814
Bibarel: 2/8 - 816
Kricketot: 0
Kricketune: 1/7 - 817
Shinx: 2/7 - 819
Luxio: 2/7 - 821
Luxray: 2/7 - 823
Budew: 0
Roserade: 0
Cranidos: 3/8 - 826
Rampardos: 3/9 - 829
Shieldon: 0
Bastiodon: 0
Burmy: 0
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 3/9 - 832
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 4/9 - 836
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 3/9 - 839
Mothim: 3/10 - 842
Combee: 0
Vespiquen: 3/9 - 845
Pachirisu: 0
Buizel: 1/11 - 846
Floatzel: 3/13 - 849
Cherubi: 0
Cherrim: 0
Shellos: 2/6 - 851
Gastrodon: 0
Ambipom: 2/7 - 853
Drifloon: 1/9 - 854
Drifblim: 1/9 - 855
Buneary: 2/6 - 857
Lopunny: 3/7 - 860
Mismagius: 2/3 - 862
Honchkrow: 1/6 - 863
Glameow: 2/6 - 865
Purugly: 1/6 - 866
Chingling: 1/5 - 867
Stunky: 0
Skuntank: 1/8 - 868
Bronzor: 2/9 - 870
Bronzong: 2/9 - 872
Bonsly: 3/9 - 875
Mime Jr.: 0
Happiny: 0
Chatot: 1/8 - 876
Spiritomb: 1/7 - 877
Gible: 0
Gabite: 0
Garchomp: 2/11 - 879
Munchlax: 3/8 - 882
Riolu: 0
Lucario: 3/12 - 885
Hippopotas: 2/9 - 887
Hippowdon: 5/12 - 892
Skorupi: 5/11 - 897
Drapion: 5/14 - 902
Croagunk: 6/11 - 908
Toxicroak: 6/11 - 914
Carnivine: 3/9 - 917
Finneon: 4/8 - 921
Lumineon: 4/8 - 925
Mantyke: 0
Snover: 0
Abomasnow: 0
Weavile: 2/12 - 927
Magnezone: 1/12 - 928
Lickilicky: 5/11 - 933
Rhyperior: 3/14 - 936
Tangrowth: 2/12 - 938
Electivire: 2/12 - 940
Magmortar: 4/12 - 944
Togekiss: 1/4 - 945
Yanmega: 3/13 - 948
Leafeon: 0
Glaceon: 2/9 - 950
Gliscor: 11/14 - 961
Mamoswine: 2/11 - 963
Porygon-Z: 4/7 - 967
Gallade: 3/10 - 970
Probopass: 4/10 - 974
Dusknoir: 6/12 - 980
Froslass: 1/7 - 981
Rotom (Normal): 0
Rotom (Heat): 3/9 - 984
Rotom (Wash): 3/9 - 987
Rotom (Frost): 3/9 - 990
Rotom (Fan): 3/9 - 993
Rotom (Mow): 3/9 - 996
Uxie: 0
Mesprit: 0
Azelf: 0
Dialga: 4/12 - 1000
Palkia: 4/12 - 1004
Heatran: 4/10 - 1008
Regigigas: 8/11 - 1016
Giratina: 3/11 - 1019
Cresselia: 1/6 - 1020
Phione: 0
Manaphy: 0
Darkrai: 2/5 - 1022
Shaymin: 0
Arceus: 4/9 - 1026
Victini: 2/15 - 1028
Snivy: 0
Servine: 0
Serperior: 0
Tepig: 4/11 - 1032
Pignite: 4/12 - 1036
Emboar: 4/13 - 1040
Oshawott: 2/10 - 1042
Dewott: 2/10 - 1044
Samurott: 3/12 - 1047
Patrat: 2/7 - 1049
Watchog: 3/8 - 1052
Lillipup: 3/8 - 1055
Herdier: 3/8 - 1058
Stoutland: 6/11 - 1064
Purrloin: 0
Liepard: 0
Pansage: 5/11 - 1069
Simisage: 1/3 - 1070
Pansear: 5/11 - 1075
Simisear: 1/3 - 1076
Panpour: 5/11 - 1081
Simipour: 1/3 - 1082
Munna: 0
Musharna: 0
Pidove: 0
Tranquill: 0
Unfezant: 0
Blitzle: 2/9 - 1084
Zebstrika: 2/9 - 1086
Roggenrola: 1/8 - 1087
Boldore: 1/9 - 1088
Gigalith: 1/9 - 1089
Woobat: 1/9 - 1090
Swoobat: 1/9 - 1091
Drilbur: 2/11 - 1093
Excadrill: 1/12 - 1094
Audino: 0
Timburr: 3/12 - 1097
Gurdurr: 3/12 - 1100
Conkeldurr: 3/12 - 1103
Tympole: 1/10 - 1104
Palpitoad: 0
Seismitoad: 2/12 - 1106
Throh: 0
Sawk: 0
Sewaddle: 0
Swadloon: 0
Leavanny: 0
Venipede: 2/9 - 1108
Whirlipede: 2/9 - 1110
Scolipede: 2/10 - 1112
Cottonee: 0
Whimsicott: 2/3 - 1114
Petilil: 0
Lilligant: 0
Basculin: 3/14 - 1117
Sandile: 0
Krokorok: 0
Krookodile: 1/10 - 1118
Darumaka: 2/13 - 1120
Darmanitan: 3/13 - 1123
Maractus: 3/9 - 1126
Dwebble: 1/10 - 1127
Crustle: 1/9 - 1128
Scraggy: 1/12 - 1129
Scrafty: 1/12 - 1130
Sigilyph: 0
Yamask: 0
Cofagrigus: 0
Tirtouga: 2/12 - 1132
Carracosta: 2/12 - 1134
Archen: 4/13 - 1138
Archeops: 4/13 - 1142
Trubbish: 0
Garbodor: 0
Zorua: 0
Zoroark: 1/9 - 1143
Minccino: 1/9 - 1144
Cinccino: 2/3 - 1146
Gothita: 1/8 - 1147
Gothorita: 1/8 - 1148
Gothitelle: 1/8 - 1149
Solosis: 1/7 - 1150
Duosion: 1/7 - 1151
Reuniclus: 1/8 - 1152
Ducklett: 0
Swanna: 0
Vanillite: 3/10 - 1155
Vanillish: 3/10 - 1158
Vanilluxe: 3/11 - 1161
Deerling: 3/8 - 1164
Sawsbuck: 4/10 - 1168
Emolga: 1/9 - 1169
Karrablast: 1/11 - 1170
Escavalier: 2/11 - 1172
Foongus: 2/8 - 1174
Amoongus: 2/8 - 1176
Frillish: 1/11 - 1177
Jellicent: 1/11 - 1178
Alomomola: 1/7 - 1179
Joltik: 1/10 - 1180
Galvantula: 1/10 - 1181
Ferroseed: 3/11 - 1184
Ferrothorn: 3/13 - 1187
Klink: 4/9 - 1191
Klang: 4/9 - 1195
Klinklang: 4/9 - 1199
Tynamo: 0
Eelektrik: 3/12 - 1202
Eelektross: 2/5 - 1204
Elgyem: 0
Beheeyem: 0
Litwick: 1/10 - 1205
Lampent: 1/10 - 1206
Chandelure: 1/3 - 1207
Axew: 1/11 - 1208
Fraxure: 1/11 - 1209
Haxorus: 1/11 - 1210
Cubchoo: 1/10 - 1211
Beartic: 3/13 - 1214
Cryogonal: 2/10 - 1216
Shelmet: 4/9 - 1220
Accelgor: 4/11 - 1224
Stunfisk: 3/12 - 1227
Mienfoo: 2/12 - 1229
Mienshao: 2/12 - 1231
Druddigon: 5/13 - 1236
Golett: 4/12 - 1240
Golurk: 5/13 - 1245
Pawniard: 1/9 - 1246
Bisharp: 1/10 - 1247
Bouffalant: 4/10 - 1251
Rufflet: 0
Braviary: 1/11 - 1252
Vullaby: 0
Mandibuzz: 1/9 - 1253
Heatmor: 2/11 - 1255
Durant: 3/10 - 1258
Deino: 0
Zweilous: 0
Hydreigon: 0
Larvesta: 0
Volcarona: 2/9 - 1260
Cobalion: 0
Terrakion: 0
Virizion: 0
Tornadus: 7/13 - 1267
Thundurus: 6/12 - 1273
Reshiram: 3/14 - 1276
Zekrom: 3/14 - 1279
Landorus: 8/13 - 1287
Kyurem (Normal): 1/13 - 1288
Kyurem (Black): 2/14 - 1289
Kyurem (White): 2/14 - 1291
Keldeo: 0
Meloetta (Aria): 4/11 - 1295
Meloetta (Pirouette): 5/11 - 1300
Genesect: 2/14 – 1302
663

Average Base Power of any given Pokémon’s Level Up Moves (average)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25
Ivysaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25 – 122.5
Venusaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25 – 183.75
Charmander: 40,40,20,70,95,15 – 46.6 – 230.35
Charmeleon: 40,40,20,70,95,15 – 46.6 – 276.95
Charizard: 40,40,20,70,95,15 – 46.6 – 323.55
Squirtle: 35,20,40,60,100,120 – 62.5 – 386.05
Wartortle: 35,20,40,60,100,120 – 62.5 – 448.55
Blastoise: 35,20,40,60,100,120 – 62.5 – 511.05
Caterpie: 35 – 35 – 546.05
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 50,40,65 – 51.6 – 597.65
Weedle: 15 – 15 – 612.65
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 15,25,20,14 – 18.5 – 631.15
Pidgey: 40,40,35 – 38.3 – 669.45
Pidgeotto: 40,40,35 – 38.3 – 707.75
Pidgeot: 40,40,35 – 38.3 – 746.05
Rattata: 35,40,80 – 51.6 – 797.65
Raticate: 35,40,80 – 51.6 – 849.25
Spearow: 35,15,80 – 43.3 – 892.55
Fearow: 35,15,80 – 43.3 – 935.85
Ekans: 15,15,60,40 – 32.5 – 968.35
Arbok: 15,15,60,40 – 32.5 – 1000.85
Pikachu: 40,40,60,80,95,120 – 72.5 – 1073.35
Raichu: 40 – 40 – 1113.35
Sandshrew: 40,70,15,60,18 – 40.6 – 1153.95
Sandslash: 40,70,15,60,18 – 40.6 – 1194.55
Nidoran F: 35,40,30,15,60,18 – 33 – 1227.55
Nidorina: 35,40,30,15,60,18 – 33 – 1260.55
Nidoqueen: 35,40,85,30,15 – 41 – 1301.55
Nidoran M: 35,65,30,15,15 – 32 – 1333.55
Nidorino: 35,65,30,15,15 – 32 – 1365.55
Nidoking: 35,65,15,90,30 – 47 – 1412.55
Clefairy: 40,15 – 27.5 – 1440.05
Clefable: 15 – 15 – 1455.05
Vulpix: 40,40,95,15 – 47.5 – 1502.55
Ninetales: 40,40 – 40 – 1542.55
Jigglypuff: 40,15,85,100 – 60 – 1602.55
Wigglytuff: 15 – 15 – 1617.55
Zubat: 20,60,35 – 38.3 – 1655.85
Golbat: 20,60,35 – 38.3 – 1694.15
Oddish: 20,40,70,120 – 62.5 – 1756.65
Gloom: 20,40,70,120 – 62.5 – 1819.15
Vileplume: 40,70 – 55 – 1874.15
Paras: 40,20,70 – 43.3 – 1917.45
Parasect: 40,20,70 – 43.3 – 1960.75
Venonat: 35,50,20,65,90 – 52 – 2012.75
Venomoth: 35,50,20,65,90 – 52 – 2064.75
Diglett: 40,100,70,100 – 77.5 – 2142.25
Dugtrio: 40,100,70,100 – 77.5 – 2219.75
Meowth: 40,60,40,18,20 – 35.6 – 2255.35
Persian: 40,60,40,18,70 – 35.6 – 2290.95
Psyduck: 40,50,18,120 – 57 – 2347.95
Golduck: 40,50,18,120 – 57 – 2404.95
Mankey: 40,50,50,18,90 – 49.6 – 2454.55
Primeape: 40,50,50,18,20,90 – 44.6 – 2499.15
Growlithe: 60,40,90,95 – 71.25 – 2570.4
Arcanine: 40,90 – 65 – 2635.4
Poliwag: 20,40,15,85,120 – 56 – 2691.4
Poliwhirl: 20,40,15,85,120 – 56 – 2747.4
Poliwrath: 40,15,85,40 – 45 – 2792.4
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 50,65,90 – 68.3 – 2860.7
Alakazam: 50,65,90 – 68.3 - 2929
Machop: 50,50,80 – 60 - 2989
Machoke: 50,50,80 – 60 - 3049
Machamp: 50,50,80 – 60 - 3109
Bellsprout: 35,15,40,55,80 – 45 - 3154
Weepinbell: 35,15,40,55,80 – 45 - 3199
Victreebel: 40,55,15 – 36.6 – 3235.6
Tentacool: 40,15,15,40,10,120 – 40 – 3275.6
Tentacruel: 40,15,15,40,10,120 – 40 – 3315.6
Geodude: 35,50,260,100,340 – 157 – 3472.6
Graveler: 35,50,260,100,340 – 157 – 3629.6
Golem: 35,50,260,100,340 – 157 – 3786.6
Ponyta: 40,65,15,90 – 52.5 – 3839.1
Rapidash: 40,65,15,90 – 52.5 – 3891.6
Slowpoke: 50,70,40,90 – 62.5 – 3954.1
Slowbro: 50,70,40,90 – 62.5 – 4016.6
Magnemite: 35,40,60 – 45 – 4061.6
Magneton: 35,40,60 – 45 – 4106.6
Farfetch’d: 35,15,70 – 40 – 4146.6
Doduo: 35,15,80,20,80 – 72 – 4218.6
Dodrio: 35,15,80,20,80 – 72 – 4290.6
Seel: 70,65,90,95 – 80 – 4370.6
Dewgong: 70,65,90,95 – 80 – 4450.6
Grimer: 40,65 – 52.5 – 4503.1
Muk: 40,65 – 52.5 – 4555.6
Shellder: 35,35,65,95 – 57.5 – 4613.1
Cloyster: 35,65,20 – 40 – 4653.1
Gastly: 20,100 – 60 – 4713.1
Haunter: 20,100 – 60 – 4773.1
Gengar: 20,100 – 60 – 4833.1
Onix: 35,15,50,20,80 – 40 – 4873.1
Drowzee: 40,50,70,90 – 62.5 – 4935.6
Hypno: 40,50,70,90 – 62.5 – 4998.1
Krabby: 20,55,65,90 – 57.5 – 5055.6
Kingler: 20,55,65,90 – 57.5 – 5113.1
Voltorb: 35,260,60,340 – 173.75 – 5286.85
Electrode: 35,260,60,340 – 173.75 – 5460.6
Exeggcute: 15,120 – 67.5 – 5528.1
Exeggutor: 15,65 – 40 – 5568.1
Cubone: 65,70,90,50,20 – 59 – 5627.1
Marowak: 65,70,90,50,20 – 59 – 5686.1
Hitmonlee: 30,60,70,85,120 – 73 – 5759.1
Hitmonchan: 18,75,75,75,80 – 64.6 – 5823.7
Lickitung: 15,65,80 – 53.3 - 5877
Koffing: 35,20,65,260,340 – 144 - 6021
Weezing: 35,20,65,260,340 – 144 - 6165
Rhyhorn: 65,65,15,90 – 58.75 – 6223.75
Rhydon: 65,65,15,90 – 58.75 – 6282.5
Chansey: 40,15,100 – 51.6 – 6334.1
Tangela: 10,15,20,35,80 – 32 – 6366.1
Kangaskhan: 18,20,60,80,70 – 49.6 – 6415.7
Horsea: 20,40,120 – 60 – 6475.7
Seadra: 20,40,120 – 60 – 6535.7
Goldeen: 35,65,15,80 – 48.75 – 6584.45
Seaking: 35,65,15,80 – 48.75 – 6633.2
Staryu: 35,40,60,120 – 63.75 – 6696.95
Starmie: 35,40 – 37.5 – 6734.45
Mr. Mime: 50,15 – 32.5 – 6766.95
Scyther: 40,70,35 – 48.3 – 6815.25
Jynx: 40,20,15,75,85,90,120 – 63.57 – 6878.82
Electabuzz: 40,40,75,120 – 68.75 – 6947.57
Magmar: 40,75,20,95 – 57.5 – 7005.07
Pinsir: 55,15,70 – 46.6 – 7051.67
Tauros: 35,65,20,90 – 52.5 – 7104.17
Magikarp: 35 – 35 – 7139.17
Gyarados: 35,60,120,150 – 91.25 – 7230.42
Lapras: 40,85,95,120 – 85 – 7315.42
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 35,40,60,90 – 56.25 – 7371.67
Vaporeon: 35,40,40,60,65,120 – 60 – 7431.67
Jolteon: 35,40,40,30,14,120 – 46.5 – 7478.17
Flareon: 35,40,40,60,15,20,20,95 – 40.63 – 7518.8
Porygon: 35,65,80 – 60 – 7578.8
Omanyte: 40,65,20,120 – 61.25 – 7640.05
Omastar: 40,65,20,120 – 61.25 – 7701.3
Kabuto: 40,20,70,120 – 62.5 – 7763.8
Kabutops: 40,20,70,120 – 62.5 – 7826.3
Aerodactyl: 35,60,90,150 – 83.75 – 7910.05
Snorlax: 70,85,100,150 – 101.25 – 8011.3
Articuno: 35,95,120 – 83.3 – 8094.6
Zapdos: 40,80,120 – 80 – 8174.6
Moltres: 35,15,140 – 63.3 – 8237.9
Dratini: 15,80,150 – 81.6 – 8319.5
Dragonair: 15,80,150 – 81.6 – 8401.1
Dragonite: 15,80,150 – 81.6 – 8482.7
Mewtwo: 50,60,90 – 66.6 – 8549.3
Mew: 40,80,90 – 70 – 8619.3
151
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25
Ivysaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25 – 122.5
Venusaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25 – 183.75
Charmander: 40,40,20,95,70,15 – 46.6 – 230.35
Charmeleon: 40,40,20,95,70,15 – 46.6 – 276.95
Charizard: 40,40,20,95,60,70,15 – 46.6 – 323.55
Squirtle: 35,20,40,60,20,100,120 – 56.43 – 379.98
Wartortle: 35,20,40,60,20,100,120 – 56.43 – 436.41
Blastoise: 35,20,40,60,20,100,120 – 56.43 – 492.84
Caterpie: 35 – 35 – 527.84
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 50,40,65 – 51.6 – 579.44
Weedle: 15 – 15 – 594.44
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 15,25,20,40,14 – 22.8 – 617.24
Pidgey: 35,40,40,60 – 43.75 – 660.99
Pidgeotto: 35,40,40,60 – 43.75 – 704.74
Pidgeot: 35,40,40,60 – 43.75 – 748.49
Rattata: 35,40,80,40 – 48.75 – 797.24
Raticate: 35,40,80,40 – 48.75 – 845.99
Spearow: 35,15,40,80 – 42.5 – 888.49
Fearow: 35,15,40,80 – 42.5 – 930.99
Ekans: 15,15,60,40 – 32.5 – 963.49
Arbok: 15,15,60,40 – 32.5 – 995.99
Pikachu: 40,40,80,95,120 – 75 – 1070.99
Raichu: 40,40,95 – 58.3 – 1129.29
Sandshrew: 40,15,70,60,18 – 40.6 – 1169.89
Sandslash: 40,15,70,60,18 – 40.6 – 1210.49
Nidoran F: 35,40,30,15,60,18 – 33 – 1243.49
Nidorina: 35,40,30,15,60,18 – 33 – 1276.49
Nidoqueen: 35,40,30,85 – 47.5 – 1323.99
Nidoran M: 35,65,30,15,15 – 32 – 1355.99
Nidorino: 35,65,30,15,15 – 32 – 1387.99
Nidoking: 35,65,30,15,90 – 47 – 1434.99
Clefairy: 40,15 – 27.5 – 1462.49
Clefable: 15 – 15 – 1477.49
Vulpix: 40,40,95,15 – 47.5 – 1524.99
Ninetales: 40,40,15 – 31.6 – 1556.59
Jigglypuff: 40,30,15,85,120 – 58 – 1614.59
Wigglytuff: 15 – 15 – 1629.59
Zubat: 20,60,60 – 46.6 – 1676.19
Golbat: 20,60,60 – 46.6 – 1722.79
Oddish: 20,40,70 – 43.3 – 1766.09
Gloom: 20,40,70 – 43.3 – 1809.39
Vileplume: 20,70 – 45 – 1854.39
Paras: 40,20,70,60 – 47.5 – 1901.89
Parasect: 40,20,70,60 – 47.5 – 1949.39
Venonat: 35,50,20,65,90 – 52 – 2001.39
Venomoth: 35,50,20,40,65,90 – 50 – 2051.39
Diglett: 40,60,70,100 – 67.5 – 2118.89
Dugtrio: 80,40,60,70,100 – 70 – 2188.89
Meowth: 40,60,40,60,18,70 – 48 – 2236.89
Persian: 40,60,40,60,18,70 – 48 – 2284.89
Psyduck: 40,50,18,120 – 57 – 2341.89
Golduck: 40,50,18,120 – 57 – 2398.89
Mankey: 40,50,50,18,100,90 – 58 – 2456.89
Primeape: 40,50,20,50,18,20,100,90 – 55.43 – 2512.32
Growlithe: 60,40,90,60,95 – 69 – 2581.32
Arcanine: 90,60,80 – 76.6 – 2657.92
Poliwag: 20,40,15,85,120 – 56 – 2713.92
Poliwhirl: 20,40,15,85,120 – 56 – 2769.92
Poliwrath: 40,15,80 – 45 – 2814.92
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 50,65,80,90 – 71.25 – 2886.17
Alakazam: 50,65,80,90 – 71.25 – 2957.42
Machop: 50,50,70,100,80 – 70 – 3027.42
Machoke: 50,50,70,100,80 – 70 – 3097.42
Machamp: 50,50,70,100,80 – 70 – 3167.42
Bellsprout: 35,15,40,55,80 – 45 – 3212.42
Weepinbell: 35,15,40,55,80 – 45 – 3257.42
Victreebel: 35,55 – 45 – 3302.42
Tentacool: 15,10,40,65,15,120 – 44.16 – 3346.58
Tentacruel: 40,15,15,40,10,120 – 40 – 3386.58
Geodude: 35,50,400,30,100,500 – 185.83 – 3572.41
Graveler: 35,50,400,30,100,500 – 185.83 – 3758.24
Golem: 35,50,400,30,100,500 – 185.83 – 3944.07
Ponyta: 35,40,65,15,90,120 – 60.83 – 4004.9
Rapidash: 35,40,65,15,90,15,120 – 54.29 – 4059.19
Slowpoke: 35,40,50,70,90 – 57 – 4116.19
Slowbro: 35,40,40,50,70,90 – 54.16 – 4170.35
Magnemite: 35,40,60,100 – 58.75 – 4229.1
Magneton: 35,40,80,60,100 – 63 – 4292.1
Farfetch’d: 35,15,70,40 – 40 – 4332.1
Doduo: 35,40,15,80,20,80 – 45 – 4377.1
Dodrio: 35,40,15,80,20,80 – 45 – 4422.1
Seel: 70,65,90,95 – 80 – 4502.1
Dewgong: 70,65,90,95 – 80 – 4582.1
Grimer: 40,65,90 – 65 – 4647.1
Muk: 40,65,90 – 65 – 4712.1
Shellder: 35,65,35,95 – 57.5 – 4769.6
Cloyster: 65,20 – 42.5 – 4812.1
Gastly: 20,100 – 60 – 4872.1
Haunter: 20,100 – 60 – 4932.1
Gengar: 20,100 – 60 – 4992.1
Onix: 35,15,50,20,80 – 40 – 5032.1
Drowzee: 40,50,70,90,80 – 66 – 5098.1
Hypno: 40,50,70,90,80 – 66 – 5164.1
Krabby: 20,55,65,90 – 57.5 – 5221.6
Kingler: 20,55,65,90 – 57.5 – 5279.1
Voltorb: 35,400,30,60,500 – 205 – 5484.1
Electrode: 35,400,30,60,500 – 205 – 5689.1
Exeggcute: 15,50,120 – 61.6 – 5750.7
Exeggutor: 15,50,65,100 – 57.5 – 5808.2
Cubone: 65,70,50,20,40,90,25 – 51.43 – 5859.63
Marowak: 65,70,50,20,40,90,25 – 51.43 – 5911.06
Hitmonlee: 30,60,70,85,120 – 73 – 5984.06
Hitmonchan: 18,40,75,75,75,40,80 – 57.57 – 6041.63
Lickitung: 20,65,15,80 – 45 – 6086.63
Koffing: 35,20,400,65,500 – 204 – 6290.63
Weezing: 35,20,400,65,500 – 204 – 6494.63
Rhyhorn: 65,65,15,90,100 – 67 – 6561.63
Rhydon: 65,65,15,90,100 – 67 – 6628.63
Chansey: 40,15,100,120 – 68.75 – 6697.38
Tangela: 10,20,35,15,40,80 – 33.3 – 6730.68
Kangaskhan: 18,60,80,20,70 – 49.6 – 6780.28
Horsea: 20,40,40,120 – 55 – 6835.28
Seadra: 20,40,40,120 – 55 – 6890.28
Goldeen: 35,65,15,80 – 48.75 – 6939.03
Seaking: 35,65,15,80 – 48.75 – 6987.78
Staryu: 35,40,20,60,65,120 – 56.6 – 7044.38
Starmie: 35,20,65 – 40 – 7084.38
Mr. Mime: 50,15,65 – 43.3 – 7127.68
Scyther: 40,40,40,60,70 – 50 – 7177.68
Jynx: 40,20,40,15,75,85,120 – 56.43 – 7234.11
Electabuzz: 40,75,60,95,120 – 78 – 7312.11
Magmar: 40,20,75,95,120 – 70 – 7382.11
Pinsir: 55,15,80 – 50 – 7432.11
Tauros: 35,20,65,40,90,90 – 56.6 – 7488.71
Magikarp: 35 – 35 – 7523.71
Gyarados: 90,60,40,120,150 – 92 – 7615.71
Lapras: 40,85,95,120 – 85 – 7700.71
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 35,40,60,90 – 56.25 – 7756.96
Vaporeon: 35,40,40,60,65,120 – 60 – 7816.96
Jolteon: 35,40,40,30,14,120 – 46.5 – 7863.46
Flareon: 35,40,40,60,15,20,95 – 43.57 – 7907.03
Porygon: 35,65,80,100 – 70 – 7977.03
Omanyte: 10,60,40,60,120 – 58 – 8035.03
Omastar: 10,60,40,20,60,120 – 51.6 – 8086.63
Kabuto: 40,20,40,60 – 40 – 8126.63
Kabutops: 40,20,70,40,60 – 46 – 8172.63
Aerodactyl: 60,60,60,90,150 – 84 – 8256.63
Snorlax: 35,70,40,85,30,150 – 68.3 – 8324.93
Articuno: 40,40,95,120 – 73.75 – 8398.68
Zapdos: 35,40,80,120 – 68.75 – 8467.43
Moltres: 60,40,15,95,140 – 70 – 8537.43
Dratini: 15,40,80,90,150 – 75 – 8612.43
Dragonair: 15,40,80,90,150 – 75 – 8687.43
Dragonite: 15,40,80,60,90,150 – 72.5 – 8759.93
Mewtwo: 50,60,80,90 – 70 – 8829.93
Mew: 40,80,90,60 – 67.5 – 8897.43
Chikorita: 35,55,85,120 – 73.75 – 8971.18
Bayleef: 35,55,85,120 – 73.75 – 9044.93
Meganium: 35,55,85,120 – 73.75 – 9118.68
Cyndaquil: 35,40,40,60,60,95 – 55 – 9173.68
Quilava: 35,40,40,60,60,95 – 55 – 9228.68
Typhlosion: 35,40,40,60,60,95 – 55 – 9283.68
Totodile: 40,20,40,60,70,120 – 58.3 – 9341.98
Croconaw: 40,20,40,60,70,120 – 58.3 – 9400.28
Feraligatr: 40,20,40,60,70,120 – 58.3 – 9458.58
Sentret: 35,40,18,80 – 43.25 – 9501.83
Furret: 40,40,18,80 – 44.5 – 9546.33
Hoothoot: 35,35,90,50,100 – 62 – 9608.33
Noctowl: 35,35,90,50,100 – 62 – 9670.33
Ledyba: 35,18,60,120 – 58.25 – 9728.58
Ledian: 35,18,60,120 – 58.25 – 9786.83
Spinarak: 15,10,20,18,90 – 30.6 – 9817.43
Ariados: 15,10,20,18,90 – 30.6 – 9848.03
Crobat: 20,60,60 – 46.6 – 9894.63
Chinchou: 20,40,65,90,120 – 67 – 9961.63
Lanturn: 20,40,65,90,120 – 67 – 10028.63
Pichu: 40 – 40 – 10068.63
Cleffa: 40 – 40 – 10108.63
Igglybuff: 40 – 40 – 10148.63
Togepi: 120 – 120 – 10268.63
Togetic: 120 – 120 – 10388.63
Natu: 35,80,90 – 68.3 – 10456.93
Xatu: 35,80,90 – 68.3 – 10525.23
Mareep: 35,40,120 – 65 – 10590.23
Flaaffy: 35,40,120 – 65 – 10655.23
Ampharos: 35,40,75,120 – 67.5 – 10722.73
Bellossom: 20,70,120 – 70 – 10792.73
Marill: 35,40,30,65,120 – 58 – 10850.73
Azumarill: 35,40,30,65,120 – 58 – 10908.73
Sudowoodo: 50,50,75,60,80 – 63 – 10971.73
Politoed: 40,15 - 27.5 – 10999.23
Hoppip: 35,40 – 37.5 – 11036.73
Skiploom: 35,40 – 37.5 – 11074.23
Jumpluff: 35,40 – 37.5 – 11111.73
Aipom: 40,18,60 – 39.3 – 11151.03
Sunkern: 20,40,60 – 40 – 11191.03
Sunflora: 20,40,55,70,120 – 61 – 11252.03
Yanma: 35,40,60,60 – 48.75 – 11300.78
Wooper: 40,80,100 – 73.3 – 11374.08
Quagsire: 40,80,100 – 73.3 – 11447.38
Espeon: 35,50,40,60,65,90 – 56.6 – 11503.98
Umbreon: 35.40,40,60 – 43.75 – 11547.73
Murkrow: 35,40,60 – 45 – 11592.73
Slowking: 35,40,50,70,90 – 57 – 11649.73
Misdreavus: 65 – 65 – 11714.73
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 35,65,50,65,80 – 59 – 11773.73
Pineco: 35,400,90,20,500,120 – 194.16 – 11967.89
Forretress: 35,400,90,20,500,120 – 194.16 – 12162.05
Dunsparce: 20,40,90 – 50 – 12212.05
Gligar: 15,40,60,70 – 46.25 – 12258.3
Steelix: 35,15,50,20,80,80 – 46.6 – 12304.9
Snubbull: 35,60,20,20,90 – 45 – 12349.9
Granbull: 35,60,20,20,90 – 45 – 12394.9
Qwilfish: 35,15,40,14,90,120 – 52.3 – 12447.2
Scizor: 40,40,40,50,70 – 48 – 12495.2
Shuckle: 10,15 – 12.5 – 12507.7
Heracross: 35,65,15,90,120 – 65 – 12572.7
Sneasel: 40,40,60,18,70,10,50 – 41.14 – 12613.84
Teddiursa: 40,20,18,60,70,40,90 – 48.29 – 12662.13
Ursaring: 40,20,18,60,70,40,90 – 48.29 – 12710.42
Slugma: 20,40,50,95,75,85 – 60.83 – 12771.25
Magcargo: 20,40,50,95,75,85 – 60.83 – 12832.08
Swinub: 35,40,60,120 – 63.75 – 12895.83
Piloswine: 65,40,90,15,120 – 66 – 12961.83
Corsola: 35,20,65,20,60 – 40 – 13001.83
Remoraid: 40,65,65,65,95,150 – 80 – 13081.83
Octillery: 40,10,65,65,65,65,95,150 – 79.29 – 13161.12
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 35,20,65,90,60 – 54 – 13215.12
Skarmory: 35,60,15,70 – 45 – 13260.12
Houndour: 40,20,60,60,95,80 – 59.16 – 13319.28
Houndoom: 40,20,60,60,95,80 – 59.16 – 13378.44
Kingdra: 20,40,40,120 – 55 – 13433.44
Phanpy: 35,60,30,120 – 61.25 – 13494.69
Donphan: 65,15,30,20,100 – 46 – 13540.69
Porygon2: 35,65,80,100 – 70 – 13610.69
Stantler: 35,65,90 – 63.3 – 13673.99
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 35 – 35 – 13708.99
Hitmontop: 60,40,40,20,10 – 34 – 13742.99
Smoochum: 40,20,40,50,90,120 – 60 – 13802.99
Elekid: 40,75,60,95,120 – 78 – 13880.99
Magby: 40,20,75,95,120 – 70 – 13950.99
Miltank: 35,65,30,85 – 53.75 – 14004.74
Blissey: 40,15,100,120 – 68.75 – 14073.49
Raikou: 60,40,40,65,80,120 – 67.5 – 14140.99
Entei: 60,40,15,65,95,120 – 65.83 – 14206.82
Suicune: 60,40,65,40,65,120 – 65 – 14271.82
Larvitar: 60,75,90,80,100,150 – 92.5 – 14364.32
Pupitar: 60,75,90,80,100,150 – 92.5 – 14456.82
Tyranitar: 60,75,90,80,100,150 – 92.5 – 14549.32
Lugia: 100,40,120,60,60,80 – 80 – 14629.32
Ho-oh: 100,40,120,60,60,80 – 80 – 14709.32
Celebi: 50,60,80 – 63.3 – 14772.62
251
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25
Ivysaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25 – 122.5
Venusaur: 35,35,55,120 – 61.25 – 183.75
Charmander: 40,40,50,20,95,70,15 – 47.14 – 230.89
Charmeleon: 40,40,50,20,95,70,15 – 47.14 – 278.03
Charizard: 100,40,40,50,20,95,60,70,15 – 54.4 – 332.43
Squirtle: 35,20,40,60,20,100,120 – 56.43 – 388.86
Wartortle: 35,20,40,60,20,100,120 – 56.43 – 445.29
Blastoise: 35,20,40,60,20,100,120 – 56.43 – 501.72
Caterpie: 35 – 35 – 536.72
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 50,40,65,60 – 53.75 – 536.72
Weedle: 15 – 15 – 551.72
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 15,25,20,40,14 – 22.8 – 574.52
Pidgey: 35,40,40,60 – 43.75 – 618.27
Pidgeotto: 35,40,40,60 – 43.75 – 662.02
Pidgeot: 35,40,40,60 – 43.75 – 705.77
Rattata: 35,40,80,40 – 48.75 – 754.52
Raticate: 35,40,80,40 – 48.75 – 803.27
Spearow: 35,15,40,60,80 – 46 – 849.27
Fearow: 35,15,40,80 – 42.5 – 891.77
Ekans: 15,15,60,40 – 32.5 – 924.27
Arbok: 15,15,60,40 – 32.5 – 956.77
Pikachu: 40,40,80,95,120 – 75 – 1031.77
Raichu: 40,40,95 – 58.3 – 1090.07
Sandshrew: 40,15,70,60,18,15 – 36.3 – 1126.37
Sandslash: 40,15,70,60,18,15 – 36.3 – 1162.67
Nidoran F: 40,30,15,60,18,80 – 40.5 – 1203.17
Nidorina: 40,30,15,60,18,80 – 40.5 – 1243.67
Nidoqueen: 40,30,15,85,120 – 58 – 1301.67
Nidoran M: 35,30,15,65,15 – 32 – 1333.67
Nidorino: 35,30,15,65,15 – 32 – 1365.67
Nidoking: 35,30,15,90,120 – 58 – 1423.67
Clefairy: 40,15,100 – 51.6 – 1475.27
Clefable: 15 – 15 – 1490.27
Vulpix: 40,40,95,15 – 47.5 – 1537.77
Ninetales: 40,40,15 – 31.6 – 1569.37
Jigglypuff: 40,30,15,85,90,120 – 63.3 – 1632.67
Wigglytuff: 15 – 15 – 1647.67
Zubat: 20,30,60,60,55,50 – 45.83 – 1693.5
Golbat: 20,30,60,60,55,50 – 45.83 – 1739.33
Oddish: 20,40,70 – 43.3 – 1782.63
Gloom: 20,40,70 – 43.3 – 1825.93
Vileplume: 20,40,70 – 43.3 – 1869.23
Paras: 40,20,70,60 – 47.5 – 1916.73
Parasect: 40,20,70,60 – 47.5 – 1964.23
Venonat: 35,50,20,65,90 – 52 – 2016.23
Venomoth: 60,35,50,20,40,65,90 – 51.43 – 2067.66
Diglett: 40,60,18,20,70,100 – 51.3 – 2118.96
Dugtrio: 80,40,60,18,20,15,70,100 – 50.38 – 2169.34
Meowth: 40,60,40,60,18,70,40 – 46.86 – 2216.2
Persian: 40,60,40,60,18,70,40 – 46.86 – 2263.06
Psyduck: 40,50,18,120 – 57 – 2320.06
Golduck: 40,50,18,120 – 57 – 2377.06
Mankey: 40,50,17,100,90 – 59.4 – 2436.46
Primeape: 40,20,50,18,100,90 – 53 – 2489.46
Growlithe: 60,40,90,60,95 – 69 – 2558.46
Arcanine: 60,40,80 – 60 – 2618.46
Poliwag: 20,40,15,85,120 – 56 – 2674.46
Poliwhirl: 20,40,15,85,120 – 56 – 2730.46
Poliwrath: 40,15,80 – 45 – 2775.46
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 50,65,80,90 – 71.25 – 2846.71
Alakazam: 50,65,80,90 – 71.25 – 2917.96
Machop: 50,60,70,80,100,100 – 76.6 – 2994.56
Machoke: 50,60,70,80,100,100 – 76.6 – 3071.16
Machamp: 50,60,70,80,100,100 – 76.6 – 3147.76
Bellsprout: 35,15,40,55,80 – 45 – 3192.76
Weepinbell: 35,15,40,55,80 – 45 – 3237.76
Victreebel: 35,55 – 45 – 3282.76
Tentacool: 15,10,40,65,15,120 – 44.16 – 3326.92
Tentacruel: 15,10,40,65,15,120 – 44.16 – 3371.08
Geodude: 35,50,400,30,25,100,500,120 – 157.5 – 3528.58
Graveler: 35,50,400,30,25,100,500,120 – 157.5 – 3686.08
Golem: 35,50,50,400,30,25,100,500,120 – 157.5 – 3843.58
Ponyta: 40,35,40,65,15,90,85,120 – 61.25 – 3904.83
Rapidash: 40,35,40,65,15,90,15,85,120 – 56.1 – 3960.93
Slowpoke: 35,40,50,70,90 – 57 – 4017.93
Slowbro: 35,40,50,70,90 – 57 – 4074.93
Magnemite: 35,40,65,60,100 – 60 – 4134.93
Magneton: 35,40,65,80,100 – 64 – 4198.93
Farfetch’d: 35,15,20,10,70,40 – 31.6 – 4230.53
Doduo: 35,40,15,80,20,50,80 – 45.71 – 4276.24
Dodrio: 35,40,15,80,20,50,80 – 45.71 – 4321.95
Seel: 70,55,65,90,95 – 75 – 4396.95
Dewgong: 75,70,55,65,90,95 – 75 – 4471.95
Grimer: 40,65,90 – 65 – 4536.95
Muk: 40,65,90 – 65 – 4601.95
Shellder: 35,10,65,35,95 – 48 – 4649.95
Cloyster: 65,20 – 42.5 – 4692.45
Gastly: 20,100,80 – 66.6 – 4759.05
Haunter: 20,60,100,80 – 65 – 4824.05
Gengar: 20,60,100,80 – 65 – 4889.05
Onix: 35,15,50,20,60,80,100,15,120 – 55 – 4944.05
Drowzee: 40,50,70,90,80 – 66 – 5010.05
Hypno: 40,50,70,90,80 – 66 – 5076.05
Krabby: 20,55,55,65,90 – 57 – 5133.05
Kingler: 50,20,55,55,65,90 – 55.83 – 5188.88
Voltorb: 35,65,400,30,60,500 – 181.6 – 5370.48
Electrode: 35,65,400,30,60,500 – 181.6 – 5552.08
Exeggcute: 15,50,50,120 – 58.75 – 5610.83
Exeggutor: 15,50,65,100 – 57.5 – 5668.33
Cubone: 65,70,50,20,40,90,25,120 – 60 – 5728.33
Marowak: 65,70,50,20,40,90,25,120 – 60 – 5788.33
Hitmonlee: 60,30,60,70,75,85,120 – 71.43 – 5859.76
Hitmonchan: 60,18,40,40,75,75,75,85,80 – 60.8 – 5920.56
Lickitung: 20,20,65,15,80 – 40 – 5960.56
Koffing: 35,20,400,65,500 – 204 – 6164.56
Weezing: 35,20,400,65,500 – 204 – 6368.56
Rhyhorn: 65,65,15,25,90,100,120 – 68.57 – 6437.13
Rhydon: 65,65,15,25,90,100,120 – 68.57 – 6505.7
Chansey: 40,15,100,120 – 68.75 – 6574.45
Tangela: 10,20,35,15,40,80 – 33.3 – 6607.75
Kangaskhan: 18,60,40,80,20,70 – 48 – 6655.75
Horsea: 20,40,40,120 – 55 – 6710.75
Seadra: 20,40,40,120 – 55 – 6765.75
Goldeen: 35,65,15,80,120 – 63 – 6828.75
Seaking: 35,65,15,80,120 – 63 – 6891.75
Staryu: 35,40,20,60,65,120 – 56.6 – 6948.35
Starmie: 40,20,60 – 40 – 6988.35
Mr. Mime: 50,15,60,65,90 – 56 – 7044.35
Scyther: 40,40,40,60,70,10 – 43.3 – 7087.65
Jynx: 40,20,40,15,75,85,120 – 56.43 – 7144.08
Electabuzz: 40,75,60,95,120 – 78 – 7222.08
Magmar: 40,20,75,95,120 – 70 – 7292.08
Pinsir: 55,15,60,75,80 – 57 – 7349.08
Tauros: 35,20,65,40,90,90 – 56.6 – 7405.68
Magikarp: 35 – 35 – 7440.68
Gyarados: 90,60,40,120,150 – 92 – 7532.68
Lapras: 40,85,95,120 – 85 – 7617.68
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 35,40,60,90 – 56.25 – 7673.93
Vaporeon: 35,40,40,60,65,120 – 60 – 7733.93
Jolteon: 35,40,40,30,14,120 – 46.5 – 7780.43
Flareon: 35,40,40,60,15,20,95 – 43.57 - 7824
Porygon: 35,65,80,100 – 70 - 7894
Omanyte: 10,60,40,55,60,120 – 57.5 – 7951.5
Omastar: 10,60,40,55,20,60,120 – 52.14 – 8003.64
Kabuto: 40,20,55,40,60 – 43 – 8046.64
Kabutops: 10,40,20,55,70,40,60 – 42.14 – 8088.78
Aerodactyl: 60,60,60,90,150 – 84 – 8172.78
Snorlax: 35,70,40,85,40,30,150 – 64.29 – 8237.07
Articuno: 40,40,95,120 – 73.75 – 8310.82
Zapdos: 35,40,80,120 – 68.75 – 8379.57
Moltres: 60,40,15,95,100,140 – 75 – 8454.57
Dratini: 15,40,80,90,150 – 75 – 8529.57
Dragonair: 15,40,80,90,150 – 75 – 8604.57
Dragonite: 15,40,80,60,90,150 – 72.5 – 8677.07
Mewtwo: 50,60,80,90 – 70 – 8747.07
Mew: 40,80,90,60 – 67.5 – 8814.57
Chikorita: 35,55,85,120 – 73.75 – 8888.32
Bayleef: 35,55,85,120 – 73.75 – 8962.07
Meganium: 35,55,85,120 – 73.75 – 9035.82
Cyndaquil: 35,40,40,60,60,95 – 55 – 9090.82
Quilava: 35,40,40,60,60,95 – 55 – 9145.82
Typhlosion: 35,40,40,60,60,95 – 55 – 9200.82
Totodile: 40,20,40,60,70,120 – 58.3 – 9259.12
Croconaw: 40,20,40,60,70,120 – 58.3 – 9317.42
Feraligatr: 40,20,40,60,70,120 – 58.3 – 9375.72
Sentret: 40,40,18,80 – 44.5 – 9420.22
Furret: 40,40,18,80 – 44.5 – 9464.72
Hoothoot: 35,35,90,50,100 – 62 – 9526.72
Noctowl: 35,35,90,50,100 – 62 – 9588.72
Ledyba: 35,18,60,120 – 58.25 – 9646.97
Ledian: 35,18,60,120 – 58.25 – 9705.22
Spinarak: 15,10,20,18,90 – 30.6 – 9735.82
Ariados: 15,10,20,18,90 – 30.6 – 9766.42
Crobat: 20,30,60,60,55,50 – 45.83 – 9812.25
Chinchou: 20,40,65,90,120 – 67 – 9879.25
Lanturn: 20,40,65,90,120 – 67 – 9946.25
Pichu: 40 – 40 – 9986.25
Cleffa: 40,60 – 50 – 10036.25
Igglybuff: 40 – 40 – 10076.25
Togepi: 60,120 – 90 – 10166.25
Togetic: 60,60,120 – 80 – 10246.25
Natu: 35,80,90 – 68.3 – 10314.55
Xatu: 35,80,90 – 68.3 – 10382.85
Mareep: 35,40,120 – 65 – 10447.85
Flaaffy: 35,40,120 – 65 – 10512.85
Ampharos: 35,40,75,120 – 67.5 – 10580.35
Bellossom: 20,60,70,120 – 67.5 – 10647.85
Marill: 35,40,30,65,120,120 – 68.3 – 10716.15
Azumarill: 35,40,30,65,120,120 – 68.3 – 10784.45
Sudowoodo: 50,75,60,80,120 – 77 – 10861.45
Politoed: 40,15 – 27.5 – 10888.95
Hoppip: 35,40 – 37.5 – 10926.45
Skiploom: 35,40 – 37.5 – 10963.95
Jumpluff: 35,40 – 37.5 – 11001.45
Aipom: 40,30,18,60 – 37 – 11038.45
Sunkern: 20,40,60 – 40 – 11078.45
Sunflora: 20,40,55,10,70,120 – 52.5 – 11130.95
Yanma: 35,40,50,60 – 46.25 – 11177.2
Wooper: 40,80,55,100 – 68.75 – 11245.95
Quagsire: 40,80,55,100 – 68.75 – 11314.7
Espeon: 35,50,40,60,65,90 – 56.6 – 11371.3
Umbreon: 35,40,40,60 – 43.75 – 11415.05
Murkrow: 35,30,40,60 – 41.25 – 11456.3
Slowking: 35,40,50,70,90 – 57 – 11513.3
Misdreavus: 30,65 – 47.5 – 11560.8
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 35,30,50,65,65,80 – 54.16 – 11614.96
Pineco: 35,400,90,20,500,120 – 194.16 – 11809.12
Forretress: 35,400,90,20,100,500,120 – 180.71 – 11989.83
Dunsparce: 20,30,40,90 – 45 – 12034.83
Gligar: 15,40,60,70 – 46.25 – 12081.08
Steelix: 35,15,50,20,60,80,100,80,120 – 62.2 – 12143.28
Snubbull: 35,60,20,20,90,80 – 50.83 – 12194.11
Granbull: 35,60,20,20,90,80 – 50.83 – 12244.94
Qwilfish: 35,15,40,14,60,90,120 – 53.43 – 12298.37
Scizor: 40,40,40,50,70,10 – 41.6 – 12339.97
Shuckle: 10,15 – 12.5 – 12352.47
Heracross: 35,65,15,75,90,120 – 66.6 – 12419.07
Sneasel: 40,40,60,18,55,70,10,50 – 42.88 – 12461.95
Teddiursa: 40,20,18,60,70,40,90 – 48.29 – 12510.24
Ursaring: 40,20,18,60,70,40,90 – 48.29 – 12558.53
Slugma: 20,40,50,95,75,85 – 60.83 – 12619.36
Magcargo: 20,40,50,95,75,85 – 60.83 – 12680.19
Swinub: 35,40,90,120 – 71.25 – 12751.44
Piloswine: 65,40,90,15,120 – 66 – 12817.44
Corsola: 35,20,65,20,25,60 – 37.5 – 12854.94
Remoraid: 40,65,65,65,95,150 – 80 – 12934.94
Octillery: 40,10,65,65,65,65,95,150 – 69.38 – 13004.32
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 35,20,65,90,60,60 – 55 – 13059.32
Skarmory: 35,60,15,55,70 – 47 – 13106.32
Houndour: 40,20,60,60,95,80 – 59.16 – 13165.48
Houndoom: 40,20,60,60,95,80 – 59.16 – 13224.64
Kingdra: 20,40,40,120 – 55 – 13279.64
Phanpy: 35,90,30,120 – 68.75 – 13348.39
Donphan: 65,15,30,20,100 – 46 – 13394.39
Porygon2: 35,65,80,100 – 70 – 13464.39
Stantler: 35,30,65,90 – 55 – 13519.39
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 35 – 35 – 13554.39
Hitmontop: 60,60,40,40,10,20 – 38.3 – 13592.69
Smoochum: 40,20,40,50,90,120 – 60 – 13652.69
Elekid: 40,75,60,95,120 – 78 – 13730.69
Magby: 40,20,75,95,120 – 70 – 13800.69
Miltank: 35,65,30,85 – 53.75 – 13854.44
Blissey: 40,15,100,120 – 68.75 – 13923.19
Raikou: 60,40,40,65,80,120 – 67.5 – 13990.69
Entei: 60,40,15,65,95,120 – 65.83 – 14056.52
Suicune: 60,65,40,65,120 – 70 – 14126.52
Larvitar: 60,75,90,80,100,150 – 92.5 – 14219.02
Pupitar: 60,75,90,80,100,150 – 92.5 – 14311.52
Tyranitar: 60,75,90,80,100,150 – 92.5 – 14404.02
Lugia: 40,120,60,100,60,80 – 76.6 – 14480.62
Ho-oh: 40,120,60,100,60,80 – 76.6 – 14557.22
Celebi: 50,60,80 – 63.3 – 14620.52
Treecko: 40,20,40,40,80,60 – 46.6 – 14667.12
Grovyle: 40,20,40,10,40,70,80,40 – 42.5 – 14709.62
Sceptile: 40,20,40,10,40,70,80,40 – 42.5 – 14752.12
Torchic: 40,40,35,15,40,70,95 – 47.88 - 14800
Combusken: 40,40,30,35,40,70,85 – 48.57 – 14848.57
Blaziken: 75,40,40,30,35,40,85,70,85 – 55.5 – 14904.07
Mudkip: 35,20,40,90,15,120 – 53.3 – 14957.37
Marshtomp: 35,20,40,55,90,95,100 – 62.14 – 15019.51
Swampert: 35,20,40,55,90,95,100 – 62.14 – 15081.65
Poochyena: 35,60,90,80,40 – 61 – 15142.65
Mightyena: 35,60,90,80,40 – 61 – 15203.65
Zigzagoon: 35,70,14,40 – 39.75 – 15243.4
Linoone: 35,70,18,40,70 – 46.6 - 15290
Wurmple: 35,15 – 25 - 15315
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 20,40,40,60,60 – 44 - 15359
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 50,40,65,60 – 53.75 – 15412.75
Lotad: 30,20,40 – 30 – 15442.75
Lombre: 30,20,40,18,40,50,120 – 45.43 – 15488.18
Ludicolo: 30,20 – 25 – 15513.18
Seedot: 500 – 500 – 16013.18
Nuzleaf: 55,40,40,60,80,80 – 59.16 – 16072.34
Shiftry: 40 – 40 – 16112.34
Taillow: 35,40,60,60 – 48.75 – 16161.09
Swellow: 35,40,60,60 – 48.75 – 16209.84
Wingull: 40,60,40,40 – 45 – 16254.84
Pelipper: 40,60,120 – 73.3 – 16328.14
Ralts: 50,90,80,100 – 80 – 16408.14
Kirlia: 60,50,90,80,100 – 76 – 16484.14
Gardevoir: 50,50,90,100,100 – 78 – 16562.14
Surskit: 20,40,65 – 41.6 – 16603.74
Masquerain: 20,40,40,60 – 40 – 16643.74
Shroomish: 20,35,40,70,60 – 45 – 16688.74
Breloom: 20,35,40,70,40,85,100 – 55.71 – 16744.45
Slakoth: 40,60,40 – 46.6 – 16791.05
Vigoroth: 40,50,18,70,150 – 65.5 – 16856.55
Slaking: 40,60,40 – 46.6 – 16903.15
Nincada: 40,20,18,40,20,50,60 – 35.43 – 16938.58
Ninjask: 40,20,18,10,70 – 31.6 – 16970.18
Shedinja: 40,20,18,80 – 39.5 – 17009.68
Whismur: 40,50,30,65,90 – 55 – 17064.68
Loudred: 40,50,30,65,90 – 55 – 17119.68
Exploud: 40,50,30,65,150,90 – 70.83 – 17190.51
Makuhita: 35,15,70,40,20,60 – 40 – 17230.51
Hariyama: 35,15,70,40,20,60 – 40 – 17270.51
Azurill: 20,80,40 – 46.6 – 17317.11
Nosepass: 35,50,75,100 – 65 – 17382.11
Skitty: 35,15,60,40,120 – 54 – 17436.11
Delcatty: 15 – 15 – 17451.11
Sableye: 40,30,18,40,60,20,80 – 41.14 – 17492.25
Mawile: 30,60,55,60,80 – 57 – 17549.25
Aron: 35,20,70,50,90,100,120 – 69.29 – 17618.54
Lairon: 35,20,70,50,90,100,120 – 69.29 – 17687.83
Aggron: 35,20,70,50,90,100,120 – 69.29 – 17757.12
Meditite: 50,85 – 67.5 – 17824.62
Medicham: 75,75,75,50,85 – 72 – 17896.62
Electrike: 35,40,65,60,120 – 64 – 17960.62
Manectric: 35,40,65,60,120 – 64 – 18024.62
Plusle: 40,65,120 – 75 – 18099.62
Minun: 40,65,120 – 75 – 18174.62
Volbeat: 35,40,75,120  - 67.5 – 18242.12
Illumise: 35,40,40 – 38.3 – 18280.42
Roselia: 20,15,40,60,60,70 – 44.16 – 18324.58
Gulpin: 40,65,90 – 65 – 18389.58
Swalot: 40,65,85,90 – 70 – 18459.58
Carvanha: 60,20,80,90 – 62.5 – 18522.08
Sharpedo: 60,20,80,70,100 – 66 – 18588.08
Wailmer: 40,30,15,30,60,150,120 – 63.57 – 18651.65
Wailord: 40,30,15,30,60,150,120 – 63.57 – 18715.22
Numel: 35,40,90,100,95,120 – 80 – 18795.22
Camerupt: 35,40,90,75,100,150 – 81.6 – 18876.82
Torkoal: 40,20,15,85,95,100 – 59.16 – 18935.98
Spoink: 65,90,40,85 – 70 – 19005.98
Grumpig: 65,90,40,85 – 70 – 19075.98
Spinda: 35,50,60,65,70,120,90 – 70 – 19145.98
Trapinch: 60,60,15,80,60,150 – 70.83 – 19216.81
Vibrava: 60,60,15,80,60,150 – 70.83 – 19287.64
Flygon: 60,60,15,80,60,150 – 70.83 – 19358.47
Cacnea: 15,20,14,60,60 – 33.8 – 19392.27
Cacturne: 60,15,20,14,60,60 – 38.16 – 19430.43
Swablu: 35,30,15,90 – 42.5 – 19472.93
Altaria: 35,30,15,90,60,140 – 61.6 – 19534.53
Zangoose: 40,40,10,70,40,75,40 – 45 – 19579.53
Seviper: 15,20,60,50,80,50 – 45.83 – 19625.36
Lunatone: 35,50,50,90,80,500 – 134.16 – 19759.52
Solrock: 35,50,50,15,75,120,500 – 120.71 – 19880.23
Barboach: 20,40,40,100,80 – 56 – 19936.23
Whiscash: 20,40,40,100,80 – 56 – 19992.23
Corphish: 20,55,65,20,90,80 – 55 – 20047.23
Crawdaunt: 20,55,65,20,90,80 – 55 – 20102.23
Baltoy: 50,20,20,65,50,400,60,500 – 145.63 – 20247.86
Claydol: 50,20,20,65,50,400,60,150,500 – 146.1 – 20393.96
Lileep: 30,10,40,60 – 35 – 20428.96
Cradily: 30,10,40,60 – 35 – 20463.96
Anorith: 40,40,50,60,10,70,25 – 42.14 – 20506.1
Armaldo: 40,40,50,60,10,70,25 – 42.14 – 20548.24
Feebas: 35 – 35 – 20583.24
Milotic: 40,15,60,40,120 – 55 – 20638.24
Castform: 35,40,40,40,50 – 41 – 20679.24
Kecleon: 40,30,20,40,15,60,18,65,70,60 – 48.8 – 20728.04
Shuppet: 20,60,80 – 53.3 – 20781.34
Banette: 20,60,80 – 53.3 – 20834.64
Duskull: 30,40,80 – 50 – 20884.64
Dusclops: 15,30,40,60,80 – 45 – 20929.64
Tropius: 40,55,65,60,85,120 – 70.83 – 21000.47
Chimecho: 15,30,50,90,50,120,90 – 63.57 – 21064.04
Absol: 40,40,80,60,70,80 – 61.6 – 21125.64
Wynaut: 0
Snorunt: 40,60,55,70,80,95,120 – 74.29 – 21199.93
Glalie: 40,60,55,70,80,95,120 – 74.29 – 21274.22
Spheal: 40,40,30,85,65,40,120 – 60 – 21334.22
Sealeo: 40,40,30,85,65,40,120 – 60 – 21394.22
Walrein: 40,40,30,85,65,40,120 – 60 – 21454.22
Clamperl: 35,40,15 – 30 – 21484.22
Huntail: 15,60,60,80,120 – 67 – 21551.22
Gorebyss: 15,50,60,90,120 – 67 – 21618.22
Relicanth: 35,40,50,90,60,120,120 – 73.57 – 21691.79
Luvdisc: 35,40,90 – 55 – 21746.79
Bagon: 20,60,70,40,60,80,80,120 – 66.25 – 21813.04
Shelgon: 20,60,70,40,60,80,80,120 – 66.25 – 21879.29
Salamence: 20,60,70,40,60,90,80,80,120 – 68.8 – 21948.09
Beldum: 90 – 90 – 22038.09
Metang: 90,50,50,40,90,100,150 – 81.43 – 22119.52
Metagross: 90,50,50,40,90,100,150 – 81.43 – 22200.95
Regirock: 500,50,120,60,100,150 – 163.3 – 22364.25
Regice: 500,55,120,60,100,150 – 164.16 – 22528.41
Registeel: 500,50,120,60,100,150 – 163.3 – 22691.71
Latias: 60,70,90 – 73.3 – 22765.01
Latios: 60,70,90 – 73.3 – 22838.31
Kyogre: 60,60,85,95,120,120,150 – 98.57 – 22936.88
Groudon: 55,60,70,100,120,120,150 – 96.43 – 23033.31
Rayquaza: 40,60,80,80,90,80,90,150 – 83.75 – 23117.06
Jirachi: 50,60,90,120,80,120 – 86.6 – 23203.66
Deoxys (Normal): 15,20,40,90,140,150 – 75.83 – 23279.49
Deoxys (Attack): 15,40,90,120,100,140,150 – 93.57 – 23373.06
Deoxys (Defense): 15,20,90,140 – 66.25 – 23439.31
Deoxys (Speed): 15,20,40,90,60,140,80 – 63.57 – 23502.88
389
Gen 4
Bulbasaur: 35,35,90,55,120,80 – 69.16
Ivysaur: 35,35,90,55,120,120 – 75.83 – 144.99
Venusaur: 35,35,90,55,120,90,120 – 77.88 – 222.87
Charmander: 40,40,65,70,95,15 – 54.16 – 277.03
Charmeleon: 40,40,65,70,95,15 – 54.16 – 331.19
Charizard: 80,70,75,40,40,65,70,60,95,15,100,120 – 69.16 – 400.35
Squirtle: 35,20,40,60,20,60,90,100,120 – 60.5 – 460.85
Wartortle: 35,20,40,60,20,60,90,100,120 – 60.5 – 521.35
Blastoise: 80,35,20,40,60,20,60,90,100,120 – 62.5 – 583.85
Caterpie: 35,60 – 47.5 – 631.35
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 50,40,65,60,90 – 61 – 692.35
Weedle: 15,60 – 37.5 – 729.85
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 15,25,20,40,14,50,80 – 34.86 – 764.71
Pidgey: 35,40,40,40,60,75 – 48.3 – 813.01
Pidgeotto: 35,40,40,40,60,75 – 48.3 – 861.31
Pidgeot: 35,40,40,40,60,75 – 48.3 – 909.61
Rattata: 35,40,60,40,80,80,80,50,120 – 65 – 974.61
Raticate: 35,40,60,40,80,80,80,50,120 – 65 – 1039.61
Spearow: 35,15,40,60,50,80 – 46.6 – 1086.21
Fearow: 60,35,15,40,60,50,80 – 48.57 – 1134.78
Ekans: 15,15,60,40,65,120 – 52.5 – 1187.28
Arbok: 65,65,65,15,15,60,40,80,65,120 – 59 – 1246.28
Pikachu: 40,40,80,95,50,80,120 – 72.14 – 1318.42
Raichu: 40,40,95 – 58.3 – 1376.72
Sandshrew: 40,15,20,60,18,30,10,15,70 – 30.8 – 1407.52
Sandslash: 40,15,20,60,18,30,75,10,15,70 – 35.3 – 1442.82
Nidoran F: 40,30,15,18,60,80,50 – 41.88 – 1484.7
Nidorina: 40,30,15,18,60,80,50 – 41.88 – 1526.58
Nidoqueen: 40,30,15,85,90,120 – 63.3 – 1589.88
Nidoran M: 35,30,15,15,65,80 – 40 – 1629.88
Nidorino: 35,30,15,15,65,80 – 40 – 1669.88
Nidoking: 35,30,15,90,90,120 – 63.3 – 1733.18
Clefairy: 40,15,60,100 – 53.75 – 1786.93
Clefable: 15 – 15 – 1801.93
Vulpix: 40,40,95,50,15,80,120 – 62.86 – 1864.79
Ninetales: 40,40 – 40 – 1904.79
Jigglypuff: 40,30,15,85,60,90,120 – 62.86 – 1967.65
Wigglytuff: 15 – 15 – 1982.65
Zubat: 20,30,60,60,55,50,75 – 50 – 2032.65
Golbat: 20,30,60,60,55,50,75 – 50 – 2082.65
Oddish: 20,40,40,60,90 – 50 – 2132.65
Gloom: 20,40,40,60,90 – 50 – 2182.65
Vileplume: 40,90,120 – 83.3 – 2265.95
Paras: 40,20,70,60,80 – 54 – 2319.95
Parasect: 70,40,20,70,60,80 – 56.6 – 2376.55
Venonat: 35,50,20,65,75,80,50,90 – 58.13 – 2434.68
Venomoth: 60,35,50,20,65,40,75,80,50,90,90 – 59.54 – 2494.22
Diglett: 40,30,20,80,80,90,65,70,100 – 63.8 – 2558.02
Dugtrio: 70,80,40,30,20,80,80,15,90,65,70,100 – 61.6 – 2619.62
Meowth: 40,60,40,18,60,40,70,50,70,50 – 49.8 – 2669.42
Persian: 40,60,40,18,60,70,70,50,70,50 – 52.8 – 2722.22
Psyduck: 40,40,50,60,18,80,120 – 58.29 – 2780.51
Golduck: 40,40,40,50,60,18,80,120 – 56 – 2836.51
Mankey: 40,40,18,50,50,100,90,60,120 – 63.1 – 2899.61
Primeape: 40,18,50,50,20,100,90,60,120 – 60.8 – 2960.41
Growlithe: 60,40,60,65,90,95,80,100,120 – 78.8 – 3039.21
Arcanine: 65,60,65,80 – 67.5 – 3106.71
Poliwag: 20,40,15,85,65,55,60,120,65 – 58.3 – 3165.01
Poliwhirl: 20,40,15,85,65,55,60,120,65 – 58.3 – 3223.31
Poliwrath: 65,15,80,100 – 65 – 3288.31
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 50,65,70,90,80 – 71 – 3359.31
Alakazam: 50,65,70,90,80 – 71 – 3430.31
Machop: 50,60,70,80,60,100,100 – 74.29 – 3504.6
Machoke: 50,60,70,80,60,100,100 – 74.29 – 3578.89
Machamp: 50,60,70,80,60,100,100 – 74.29 – 3653.18
Bellsprout: 35,15,40,20,55,80 – 40.83 – 3694.01
Weepinbell: 35,15,40,20,55,80 – 40.83 – 3734.84
Victreebel: 35,55,140,90 – 80 – 3814.84
Tentacool: 15,10,40,65,15,60,80,120 – 50.63 – 3865.47
Tentacruel: 15,10,40,65,15,60,80,120 – 50.63 – 3916.1
Geodude: 35,50,400,30,25,100,500,120,100 – 151.1 – 4067.2
Graveler: 35,50,400,30,25,100,500,120,100 – 151.1 – 4218.3
Golem: 35,50,400,30,25,100,500,120,100 – 151.1 – 4369.4
Ponyta: 35,40,60,65,15,90,120,85,120 – 70 – 4439.4
Rapidash: 80,120,40,40,60,65,15,90,120,15,85,120 – 70.83 – 4510.23
Slowpoke: 35,40,50,70,60,80,90 – 60.71 – 4570.94
Slowbro: 35,40,50,70,60,80,90 – 60.71 – 4631.65
Magnemite: 35,40,65,60,80,65,120 – 66.43 – 4698.08
Magneton: 80,35,40,65,60,80,65,120 – 68.13 – 4766.21
Farfetch’d: 80,35,10,15,20,60,70,55,70,75,50,40 – 48.3 – 4814.51
Doduo: 35,40,20,15,40,50,35,80 – 39.38 – 4853.89
Dodrio: 60,35,40,20,15,40,50,80,80 – 46.6 – 4900.49
Seel: 70,55,40,65,40,65,90,80,90,95 – 69 – 4969.49
Dewgong: 70,75,55,40,65,40,65,90,80,90,95 – 69.54 – 5039.03
Grimer: 40,20,65,65,90,120 – 66.6 – 5105.63
Muk: 40,20,65,65,90,120 – 66.6 – 5172.23
Shellder: 35,10,35,40,65,15,65,95 – 45 – 5217.23
Cloyster: 35,65,20 – 40 – 5257.23
Gastly: 20,80,50,80,100,80 – 68.3 – 5325.53
Haunter: 20,80,60,50,80,100,80 – 67.14 – 5392.67
Gengar: 20,80,60,50,80,100,80 – 67.14 – 5459.81
Onix: 35,15,50,20,50,80,60,100,15,120,100 – 58.63 – 5518.44
Drowzee: 40,50,70,65,90,80,80 – 67.86 – 5586.3
Hypno: 40,50,50,70,65,90,80,80 – 65.63 – 5651.93
Krabby: 20,55,65,55,50,65,80,65,90 – 60.5 – 5712.43
Kingler: 20,55,65,55,50,65,80,65,90 – 60.5 – 5772.93
Voltorb: 35,65,30,50,400,60,500 – 162.86 – 5935.79
Electrode: 35,65,30,50,400,60,500 – 162.86 – 6098.65
Exeggcute: 15,50,10,50,120,90 – 55.83 – 6154.48
Exeggutor: 80,15,50,65,100,120,140 – 81.43 – 6235.91
Cubone: 65,70,50,20,40,90,25,120 – 60 – 6295.91
Marowak: 65,70,50,20,40,90,25,120 – 60 – 6355.91
Hitmonlee: 60,30,60,85,75,50,100,85,120,120 – 78.5 – 6434.41
Hitmonchan: 60,18,40,40,40,50,40,75,75,75,85,80,120 – 61.38 – 6495.79
Lickitung: 20,20,15,65,80,30,70,120 – 52.5 – 6548.29
Koffing: 35,20,50,400,65,500,90 – 165.71 - 6714
Weezing: 35,20,50,400,65,35,500,90 – 149.38 – 6863.38
Rhyhorn: 65,65,15,25,90,100,100,120 – 72.5 – 6935.88
Rhydon: 65,65,15,25,90,100,100,100,120 – 75.5 – 7011.38
Chansey: 40,15,100,120 – 68.75 – 7080.13
Tangela: 10,20,35,15,40,60,20,80,120 – 44.4 – 7124.53
Kangaskhan: 18,40,60,80,20,70,80,120,35,80 – 60.3 – 7184.83
Horsea: 20,40,65,40,65,120,90 – 62.86 – 7247.69
Seadra: 20,40,65,40,65,120,90 – 62.86 – 7310.55
Goldeen: 35,65,60,15,80,120 – 62.5 – 7373.05
Seaking: 80,35,65,60,15,80,120 – 65 – 7438.05
Staryu: 35,40,20,60,65,70,120 – 58.57 – 7496.62
Starmie: 40,20,60 – 40 – 7536.62
Mr. Mime: 60,50,15,65,90 – 56 – 7592.62
Scyther: 40,40,40,40,60,10,70,80,80,70,35,75,50 – 53.08 – 7645.7
Jynx: 40,20,40,15,75,60,60,85,120 – 57.2 – 7702.9
Electabuzz: 40,40,60,60,75,80,95,120 – 71.25 – 7774.15
Magmar: 20,40,60,15,75,80,95,120 – 63.13 – 7837.28
Pinsir: 55,15,60,75,70,80,90,80,120 – 71.6 – 7908.88
Tauros: 35,20,65,40,50,80,90,90,150 – 68.8 – 7977.68
Magikarp: 35 – 35 – 8012.68
Gyarados: 90,60,40,65,90,120,150 – 87.86 – 8100.54
Lapras: 40,40,60,85,95,65,120 – 72.14 – 8172.68
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 35,40,60,90,140 – 73 – 8245.68
Vaporeon: 35,40,40,60,65,140,120,95 – 74.4 – 8320.08
Jolteon: 35,40,40,30,14,65,140,120,80 – 62.6 – 8382.68
Flareon: 35,40,40,60,15,65,140,20,120,80 – 61.5 – 8444.18
Porygon: 35,65,75,80,80,120 – 75.83 – 8520.01
Omanyte: 10,60,40,30,55,65,60,25,120 – 51.6 – 8571.61
Omastar: 10,60,40,30,55,65,60,20,25,120 – 48.5 – 8620.11
Kabuto: 40,20,55,40,40,60 – 42.5 – 8662.61
Kabutops: 50,40,20,55,40,40,70,60,70 – 49.4 – 8712.01
Aerodactyl: 65,65,65,60,60,60,80,90,80,150,75,150 – 83.3 – 8795.31
Snorlax: 35,20,40,85,30,80,150 – 62.86 – 8858.17
Articuno: 40,40,40,60,95,120 – 65.83 - 8924
Zapdos: 35,40,60,60,80,80,120 – 67.86 – 8991.86
Moltres: 60,40,15,60,95,75,100,120,140 – 78.4 – 9070.26
Dratini: 15,40,80,90,100,120,150 – 85 – 9155.26
Dragonair: 15,40,80,90,100,120,150 – 85 – 9240.26
Dragonite: 75,75,15,40,80,90,100,60,120,150 – 80.5 – 9320.76
Mewtwo: 50,60,80,70,90,90 – 73.3 – 9394.06
Mew: 40,80,90,60,90 – 72 – 9466.06
Chikorita: 35,55,60,85,120 – 71 – 9537.06
Bayleef: 35,55,60,85,120 – 71 – 9608.06
Meganium: 35,55,60,90,85,120 – 74.16 – 9682.22
Cyndaquil: 35,40,40,60,60,80,95,30,120,150 – 71 – 9753.22
Quilava: 35,40,40,60,60,80,95,30,120,150 – 71 – 9824.22
Typhlosion: 35,40,40,60,60,80,95,30,120,150 – 71 – 9895.22
Totodile: 40,40,20,60,65,90,80,70,90,120,120 – 72.27 – 9967.49
Croconaw: 40,40,20,60,65,90,80,70,90,120,120 – 72.27 – 10039.76
Feraligatr: 40,40,20,60,65,90,80,70,90,120,120 – 72.27 – 10112.03
Sentret: 40,40,18,80,80,90 – 58 – 10170.03
Furret: 40,40,18,80,80,90 – 58 – 10228.03
Hoothoot: 35,35,50,50,90,75,80,80,100 – 66.1 – 10294.13
Noctowl: 140,35,35,50,50,90,75,80,80,100 – 73.5 – 10367.63
Ledyba: 35,18,40,60,60,120,90 – 60.43 – 10428.06
Ledian: 35,18,40,60,60,120,90 – 60.43 – 10488.49
Spinarak: 15,10,20,40,18,80,14,90,80 – 40.7 – 10529.19
Ariados: 60,15,10,20,40,18,80,14,90,80 – 42.7 – 10571.89
Crobat: 70,20,30,60,60,55,50,75 – 52.5 – 10624.39
Chinchou: 20,40,65,90,65,75,80,120 – 69.38 – 10693.77
Lanturn: 20,40,65,90,65,75,80,120 – 69.38 – 10793.15
Pichu: 40 – 40 – 10803.15
Cleffa: 40,60 – 50 – 10853.15
Igglybuff: 40 – 40 – 10893.15
Togepi: 60,120,140 – 106.6 – 10999.75
Togetic: 60,60,120,140 – 95 – 11094.75
Natu: 35,80,60,90 – 66.3 – 11161.05
Xatu: 35,80,60,90 – 66.3 – 11227.35
Mareep: 35,40,80,75,70,120 – 70 – 11297.35
Flaaffy: 35,40,80,75,70,120 – 70 – 11367.35
Ampharos: 75,35,40,75,80,75,70,120 – 71.25 – 11438.6
Bellossom: 90,40,60,140 – 82.5 – 11521.1
Marill: 35,40,30,65,120,90,120 – 71.43 – 11592.53
Azumarill: 35,40,30,65,120,90,120 – 71.43 – 11663.96
Sudowoodo: 120,50,60,50,75,80,80,120,100 – 81.6 – 11745.56
Politoed: 65,15,85,90 – 63.75 – 11809.31
Hoppip: 35,10,40,70,60,85 – 50 – 11859.31
Skiploom: 35,10,40,70,60,85 – 50 – 11909.31
Jumpluff: 35,10,40,70,60,85 – 50 – 11959.31
Aipom: 40,30,18,60,35,140 – 55.83 – 12015.14
Sunkern: 20,40,55,60,80 – 51 – 12015.14
Sunflora: 20,40,40,10,55,90,120,140 – 64.38 – 12079.52
Yanma: 35,40,50,40,60,60,70,75,90 – 57.7 – 12137.22
Wooper: 40,55,80,65,100,95 – 72.5 – 12209.72
Quagsire: 40,55,80,65,100,95 – 72.5 – 12282.22
Espeon: 35,50,40,60,65,80,140,95 – 70.63 – 12352.85
Umbreon: 35,40,40,60,50,140 – 60.83 – 12413.68
Murkrow: 35,30,40,60,50,60,80 – 50.71 – 12464.39
Slowking: 70,35,40,50,70,60,80,90 – 61.88 – 12526.27
Misdreavus: 30,65,50,80,70 – 59 – 12585.27
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 30,35,50,65,65,50,35,90,80,80 – 58 – 12643.27
Pineco: 35,400,60,90,20,50,500,120 – 159.38 – 12802.65
Forretress: 35,400,60,90,20,50,65,500,120,120 – 146 – 12948.65
Dunsparce: 20,30,40,90,60,80 – 53.3 – 13001.95
Gligar: 15,20,40,10,60,70,70,80 – 45.63 – 13047.58
Steelix: 65,65,65,35,15,50,20,50,80,60,100,80,120,100 – 64.64 – 13112.22
Snubbull: 65,65,65,35,60,20,70,20,90,50,80 – 56.36 – 13168.58
Granbull: 65,65,65,35,60,20,70,20,90,50,80 – 56.36 – 13224.94
Qwilfish: 35,15,40,30,60,65,14,90,90,80,120 – 58.09 – 13283.03
Scizor: 40,40,40,40,50,10,70,80,80,70,35,80,50 – 52.69 – 13335.72
Shuckle: 10,15,60 – 28.3 – 13364.02
Heracross: 70,35,65,15,60,75,90,120,50,120 – 70 – 13434.02
Sneasel: 40,40,60,18,55,70,10,50,40 – 42.5 – 13476.52
Teddiursa: 40,40,20,18,60,70,40,90 – 47.25 – 13523.77
Ursaring: 40,40,20,18,60,70,40,90,100 – 53.1 – 13576.87
Slugma: 20,40,50,60,80,75,85,95,90 – 66.1 – 13642.97
Magcargo: 20,40,50,60,80,75,85,95,90 – 66.1 – 13709.07
Swinub: 35,40,20,65,55,40,90,100,120 – 62.7 – 13771.77
Piloswine: 60,35,40,20,65,55,65,90,15,100,120 – 60.45 – 13832.22
Corsola: 35,20,25,65,60,20,70,90 – 48.13 – 13880.35
Remoraid: 40,65,65,65,10,60,75,95,150 – 69.4 – 13949.75
Octillery: 120,25,40,10,65,65,65,65,10,75,95,150 – 65.42 – 14015.17
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 65,10,75,35,20,65,70,60,60,90,85,120 – 62.92 – 14078.09
Skarmory: 35,60,15,50,55,70,75,70,70 – 55.5 – 14133.59
Houndour: 40,20,60,10,65,60,95,80 – 53.75 – 14187.34
Houndoom: 65,40,20,60,10,65,60,95,80 – 55 – 14242.34
Kingdra: 20,40,65,40,65,120,90 – 62.86 – 14305.2
Phanpy: 35,90,30,80,140,120 – 82.5 – 14387.7
Donphan: 65,65,65,20,20,30,80,15,50,100,150 – 60 – 14447.7
Porygon2: 35,65,75,80,80,120,150 – 86.43 – 14534.13
Stantler: 35,30,65,90,80 – 60 – 14594.13
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 35,40 – 37.5 – 14631.63
Hitmontop: 60,60,40,40,10,20,50,120 – 50 – 14681.63
Smoochum: 40,20,40,50,60,90,120 – 60 – 14741.63
Elekid: 40,40,60,60,75,80,95,120 – 71.25 – 14812.88
Magby: 20,40,60,15,75,80,95,120 – 63.13 – 14876.01
Miltank: 35,65,30,85,80,60 – 59.16 – 14935.17
Blissey: 40,15,100,120 – 68.75 – 15003.92
Raikou: 60,40,40,65,80,65,80,80,120 – 70 – 15073.92
Entei: 60,40,15,65,95,65,80,80,120,150 – 77 – 15150.92
Suicune: 60,65,40,65,65,80,120,120 – 76.88 – 15227.8
Larvitar: 60,75,90,80,50,80,100,100,150 – 87.2 - 15315
Pupitar: 60,75,90,80,50,80,100,100,150 – 87.2 – 15402.2
Tyranitar: 65,65,65,60,75,90,80,50,80,100,100,150 – 81.6 – 15483.8
Lugia: 50,40,120,100,80,60,100,60,60,80,140 – 80.91 – 15564.71
Ho-oh: 50,40,120,120,80,60,100,60,60,80,140 – 82.72 – 15647.43
Celebi: 50,60,60,80,140 – 78 – 15725.43
Treecko: 40,20,40,40,40,80,60,80 – 50 – 15775.43
Grovyle: 40,20,40,10,40,90,80,40,140 – 55.5 – 15830.93
Sceptile: 70,40,20,40,80,40,90,80,40,140 – 64 – 15894.93
Torchic: 40,40,35,15,40,70,95 – 47.88 – 15942.81
Combusken: 40,40,30,35,40,70,85,120 – 57.5 – 16000.31
Blaziken: 75,40,40,30,35,40,85,70,120,85,120 – 67.27 – 16067.58
Mudkip: 35,20,40,90,15,120 – 53.3 – 16120.88
Marshtomp: 35,20,40,55,65,90,95,100 – 62.5 – 16183.38
Swampert: 35,20,40,55,65,90,95,100,100 – 66.6 – 16249.98
Poochyena: 35,60,50,90,80,80 – 65.83 – 16315.81
Mightyena: 35,60,50,90,40,80 – 59.16 – 16374.97
Zigzagoon: 35,70,14,40 – 39.75 – 16414.72
Linoone: 35,70,18,40,70 – 46.6 – 16461.32
Wurmple: 35,15,60 – 36.6 – 16497.92
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 20,40,40,60,60,90 – 51.6 – 16549.52
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 50,40,65,60,90 – 61 – 16610.52
Lotad: 30,20,40,65,80,80 – 52.5 – 16663.02
Lombre: 30,20,40,18,65,80,50,120 – 52.88 – 16715.9
Ludicolo: 30,40 – 35 – 16750.9
Seedot: 500 – 500  - 17250.9
Nuzleaf: 55,40,40,60,80,80 – 71 – 17321.9
Shiftry: 60,55,140 – 85 – 17406.9
Taillow: 35,40,60,60,75 – 54 – 17460.9
Swellow: 60,35,40,60,60,75 – 55 – 17515.9
Wingull: 40,60,60,40,40,60,75 – 53.57 – 17569.47
Pelipper: 40,60,60,50,120 – 66 – 17635.47
Ralts: 50,60,90,80,100 – 76 – 17711.47
Kirlia: 50,60,90,80,100 – 76 – 17787.47
Gardevoir: 50,60,90,80,100 – 76 – 17863.47
Surskit: 20,40,65 – 41.6 – 17905.07
Masquerain: 60,20,40,40,60,75,90 – 55 – 17960.07
Shroomish: 20,35,40,70,60,80 – 50.83 – 18010.9
Breloom: 20,35,40,70,40,60,85,80,100 – 58.8 – 18069.7
Slakoth: 40,60,40 – 46.6 – 18116.3
Vigoroth: 40,50,18,70,150 – 65.6 – 18181.9
Slaking: 40,60,40,60,100 – 60 – 18241.9
Nincada: 40,20,18,40,20,50,80 – 38.29 – 18280.19
Ninjask: 60,40,20,18,10,70,80 – 42.57 – 18322.76
Shedinja: 40,20,18,40,80 – 39.6 – 18362.36
Whismur: 40,50,30,65,90 – 55 – 18417.36
Loudred: 40,50,30,60,65,90 – 55.83 – 18473.19
Exploud: 65,65,65,40,50,30,60,65,80,90,150 – 69.09 – 18542.28
Makuhita: 35,15,70,40,20,60,60,60,120 – 53.3 – 18595.58
Hariyama: 65,35,15,70,40,20,60,60,60,120 – 54.5 – 18650.08
Azurill: 20,80,40 – 46.6 – 18696.68
Nosepass: 35,50,75,70,80,100,120,90 – 77.5 – 18774.18
Skitty: 40,35,15,60,60,40,120 – 52.86 – 18827.04
Delcatty: 40,15 – 27.5 – 18854.54
Sableye: 40,30,18,40,40,20,60,60,70,70,80,80 – 50.6 – 18905.14
Mawile: 30,60,55,60,80,80,80 – 63.57 – 18968.71
Aron: 35,20,70,50,90,80,100,120 – 70.63 – 19039.34
Lairon: 35,20,70,50,90,80,100,120 – 70.63 – 19109.97
Aggron: 35,20,70,50,90,80,100,120 – 70.63 – 19180.6
Meditite: 50,50,90,100 – 72.5 – 19253.1
Medicham: 75,75,75,50,50,60,100 – 69.29 – 19322.39
Electrike: 35,40,65,60,65,80,120 – 66.43 – 19388.82
Manectric: 65,35,40,65,60,65,80,120 – 66.25 – 19455.07
Plusle: 40,65,60,120,140 – 85 – 19540.07
Minun: 40,65,60,120 – 71.25 – 19611.32
Volbeat: 35,40,75,80,90,120 – 73.3 – 19684.62
Illumise: 35,40,80,90,40 – 57 – 19741.62
Roselia: 20,15,40,60,60,90 – 47.5 – 19789.12
Gulpin: 40,65,90,120 – 78.75 – 19867.87
Swalot: 40,65,85,90,120 – 80 – 19947.87
Carvanha: 60,20,65,50,80,40,90 – 57.86 – 20005.73
Sharpedo: 50,60,20,65,50,80,70,40,100,70 – 60.5 – 20066.23
Wailmer: 40,30,15,30,60,65,150,80,85,120 – 67.5 – 20133.73
Wailord: 40,30,15,30,60,65,150,80,85,120 – 67.5 – 20201.23
Numel: 35,40,90,80,90,100,95,120 – 81.25 – 20282.48
Camerupt: 35,40,90,80,75,90,100,150 – 82.5 – 20364.98
Torkoal: 40,20,15,20,95,85,80,100 – 56.88 – 20421.86
Spoink: 65,80,40,50,90,70,85 – 68.57 – 20490.43
Grumpig: 65,80,40,50,90,70,85 – 68.57 – 20559
Spinda: 35,50,60,65,70,80,120,90 – 71.25 – 20630.25
Trapinch: 60,60,15,80,80,150,90,100,50 – 76.1 – 20706.35
Vibrava: 60,15,60,150 – 71.25 – 20777.6
Flygon: 60,15,60,80,150 – 73 – 20850.6
Cacnea: 15,20,14,60,80,50,60 – 42.71 – 20893.31
Cacturne: 60,15,20,14,60,80,50,60 – 44.88 – 20938.19
Swablu: 35,30,15,90,90 – 52 – 20990.19
Altaria: 60,35,30,15,90,60,90,140 – 65 – 21055.19
Zangoose: 40,40,10,70,40,75,40,80,120 – 57.2 – 21112.39
Seviper: 15,20,60,50,80,50,70,80 – 53.13 – 21165.52
Lunatone: 35,50,50,90,80,500 – 134.16 – 21299.68
Solrock: 35,50,50,15,75,120,500 – 120.71 – 21420.39
Barboach: 20,40,65,60,40,90,100,80 – 61.88 – 21482.27
Whiscash: 80,20,40,65,60,40,90,100,80 – 63.8 – 21546.07
Corphish: 20,55,65,20,70,90,80 – 57.14 – 21603.21
Crawdaunt: 20,55,65,20,60,70,90,80 – 57.5 – 21660.71
Baltoy: 50,20,20,65,50,400,60,90,500 – 139.4 – 21800.11
Claydol: 50,20,20,65,50,400,60,150,90,500 – 140.5 – 21940.61
Lileep: 30,10,40,60,80 – 44 – 21984.61
Cradily: 30,10,40,60,80 – 44 – 22028.61
Anorith: 40,40,50,60,10,70,25,75,80 – 50 – 22078.61
Armaldo: 40,40,50,60,10,70,25,75,80 – 50 – 22128.61
Feebas: 35 – 35 – 22163.61
Milotic: 40,15,60,40,90,120 – 60.83 – 22224.44
Castform: 35,40,40,40,50 – 41 – 22265.44
Kecleon: 40,30,20,40,15,60,18,50,65,40,70,80,70,60 – 47 – 22312.44
Shuppet: 20,40,60,80,80 – 56 – 22368.44
Banette: 20,40,60,80,80 – 56 – 22424.44
Duskull: 30,40,40,50,80 – 48 – 22472.44
Dusclops: 75,75,75,15,30,40,40,60,50,80 – 54 – 22526.44
Tropius: 40,55,65,60,85,75,120,140 – 80 – 22606.44
Chimecho: 15,30,50,50,90,120,80 – 62.14 – 22668.58
Absol: 40,50,40,80,40,60,70,80,80,70,70 – 61.81 – 22730.39
Wynaut: 0
Snorunt: 40,60,55,70,65,80,40,120 – 66.25 – 22796.64
Glalie: 40,60,55,70,65,80,95,120 – 73.13 – 22869.77
Spheal: 40,40,30,85,65,40,120 – 60 – 22929.77
Sealeo: 40,40,30,85,65,40,120 – 60 – 22989.77
Walrein: 80,40,40,30,85,65,40,65,120 – 62.7 – 23052.47
Clamperl: 35,40,15 – 30 – 23082.47
Huntail: 15,60,60,65,65,80,80,90,120 – 70.5 – 23152.97
Gorebyss: 15,50,60,80,90,90,120 – 72.14 – 23225.11
Relicanth: 35,40,50,90,60,120,80,120,150 – 82.7 – 23307.81
Luvdisc: 35,40,90,60 – 56.25 – 23364.06
Bagon: 20,60,70,40,60,80,80,80,120 – 67.7 – 23431.76
Shelgon: 20,60,70,40,60,80,80,80,120 – 67.7 – 23499.46
Salamence: 65,65,20,60,70,40,60,80,90,80,80,120 – 69.16 – 23568.62
Beldum: 90 – 90 – 23658.62
Metang: 90,50,50,40,40,90,100,80,150 – 76.6 – 23735.22
Metagross: 90,50,50,40,40,90,100,100,80,150 – 79 – 23814.22
Regirock: 500,65,50,120,60,50,120,100,100,150 – 131.5 – 23945.72
Regice: 500,65,55,120,60,50,120,95,100,150 – 131.5 – 24077.22
Registeel: 500,65,50,120,60,50,120,80,80,100,150 – 125 – 24202.22
Latias: 60,70,80,90,90 – 78 – 24280.22
Latios: 60,70,80,90,90 – 78 – 24358.22
Kyogre: 60,60,85,95,95,150,120,120,90 – 87.5 – 24445.72
Groudon: 55,80,100,60,70,100,150,120,120,90 – 94.5 – 24540.22
Rayquaza: 40,80,90,75,60,120,80,90,80,150,90 – 86.81 – 24627.03
Jirachi: 50,60,90,80,120,80,140,120 – 92.5 – 24719.53
Deoxys (Normal): 15,20,40,90,80,140,150 – 76.43 – 24795.96
Deoxys (Attack): 15,40,90,120,80,120,140,150 – 94.38 – 24890.34
Deoxys (Defense): 15,20,90,80,140 – 69 – 24959.34
Deoxys (Speed): 15,20,40,90,60,80,140,80 – 65.63 – 25024.97
Turtwig: 35,20,55,60,40,80,60,140 – 61.25 – 25086.22
Grotle: 35,20,55,60,40,80,60,140 – 61.25 – 25147.47
Torterra: 120,35,20,55,60,40,100,80,60,140 – 71 – 25218.47
Chimchar: 40,40,18,60,70,15,95 – 48.29 – 25266.76
Monferno: 40,40,40,18,60,50,120,15,120 – 55.8 – 25322.56
Infernape: 40,40,40,18,60,50,60,120,15,120 – 56.3 – 25378.86
Piplup: 40,20,35,65,15,65,15,80,120 – 50.5 – 25429.36
Prinplup: 35,20,35,50,65,15,65,15,80,120 – 50 – 25479.36
Empoleon: 35,20,35,50,65,15,65,40,15,80,120 – 49.09 – 25528.45
Starly: 35,40,60,60,90,120 – 67.5 – 25595.95
Staravia: 35,40,60,60,90,120 – 67.5 – 25663.45
Staraptor: 35,40,60,60,90,120,120 – 75 – 25738.45
Bidoof: 35,30,70,80,90,120 – 70.83 – 25809.28
Bibarel: 35,30,40,70,80,90,120 – 66.43 – 25875.71
Kricketot: 60 – 60 – 25935.71
Kricketune: 10,20,70,80,70,90 – 56.6 – 25992.31
Shinx: 35,60,65,80,65,80 – 64.16 – 26056.47
Luxio: 35,60,65,80,65,80 – 64.16 – 26120.63
Luxray: 35,60,65,80,65,80 – 64.16 – 26184.79
Budew: 20,40 – 30 – 26214.79
Roserade: 50,15,40,60 – 41.25 – 26256.04
Cranidos: 70,40,90,50,60,80,150 – 77.14 – 26333.18
Rampardos: 70,40,90,50,70,60,80,150 – 76.25 – 26409.43
Shieldon: 35,90,60,80 – 66.25 – 26475.68
Bastiodon: 35,90,60,80 – 66.25 – 26541.93
Burmy: 35,60 – 47.5 – 26589.43
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 35,60,50,55,65,90,140 – 70.71 – 26660.14
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 35,60,50,25,65,90 – 54.16 – 26714.3
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 35,60,50,65,65,90,80 – 63.57 – 26777.87
Mothim: 35,60,50,40,65,60,75,90,90 – 62.7 – 26840.57
Combee: 40,60 – 50 – 26890.57
Vespiquen: 40,15,10,40,18,70,70,90 – 44.13 – 26934.7
Pachirisu: 40,65,60,80,140 – 77 – 27011.7
Buizel: 40,40,40,60,40,15,80 – 45 – 27056.7
Floatzel: 65,40,40,40,60,40,80,15,80 – 51.1 – 27107.8
Cherubi: 35,60,90,120 – 76.25 – 27184.05
Cherrim: 35,60,90,90,120 – 79 – 27263.05
Shellos: 20,60,65,85,95 – 65 – 27328.05
Gastrodon: 20,60,65,85,95 – 65 – 27393.05
Ambipom: 40,30,18,60,35,140 – 53.83 – 27446.88
Drifloon: 10,30,40,50,60,80,500 – 110 – 27556.88
Drifblim: 10,30,40,50,60,80,500 – 110 – 27666.88
Buneary: 40,40,85,70,85 – 64 – 27730.88
Lopunny: 40,40,85,70,85 – 64 – 27794.88
Mismagius: 60,30 – 45 – 27839.88
Honchkrow: 30,40,60,70,80 – 56 – 27895.88
Glameow: 40,40,60,18,70,80 – 51.3 – 27947.18
Purugly: 40,40,60,18,70,85 – 52.16 – 27999.34
Chingling: 15,30,50,50,140 – 57 – 28056.34
Stunky: 40,18,50,70,70,500 – 124.6 – 28180.94
Skuntank: 40,18,50,70,70,95,500 – 120.43 – 28301.37
Bronzor: 35,50,80,80,60,50 – 59.16 – 28360.53
Bronzong: 35,50,80,80,60,50 – 59.16 – 28419.69
Bonsly: 50,60,50,75,80,80,120 – 73.57 – 28493.26
Mime Jr.: 50,15,65,90 – 55 – 28548.26
Happiny: 40 – 40 – 28588.26
Chatot: 35,15,60,50,90 – 50 – 28638.26
Spiritomb: 40,40,60,100,60,80,80 – 65.71 – 28703.97
Gible: 35,90,15,70,80,80,100 – 67.14 – 28771.11
Gabite: 35,90,15,70,80,80,100 – 67.14 – 28838.25
Garchomp: 65,35,90,15,70,80,80,80,100 – 68.3 – 28906.55
Munchlax: 35,20,85,30,140 – 62 – 28968.55
Riolu: 40,60,50 – 50 – 29018.55
Lucario: 80,40,50,60,50,25,90,120,90,80 – 68.5 – 29087.05
Hippopotas: 35,60,90,80,15,80,100,120 – 72.5 – 29159.55
Hippowdon: 65,65,65,35,60,90,80,15,80,100,120 – 70.45 - 29230
Skorupi: 60,15,20,14,60,50,80,70 – 46.13 – 29276.13
Drapion: 65,65,65,60,15,20,14,60,50,80,70 – 51.27 – 29327.4
Croagunk: 30,20,15,40,60,60,65,80,80,90 – 54 – 29381.4
Toxicroak: 30,20,15,40,60,60,65,80,80,90 – 54 – 29435.4
Carnivine: 15,60,35,60,80,120 – 61.6 - 29497
Finneon: 40,40,40,60,15,70,85,60 – 51.25 – 29548.25
Lumineon: 40,40,40,60,15,70,85,60 – 51.25 – 29599.5
Mantyke: 35,20,65,70,60,60,90,85,120 – 67.2 – 29666.7
Snover: 40,55,55,40,120,120 – 71.6 – 29738.3
Abomasnow: 75,40,55,55,40,120,120 – 72.14 – 29810.44
Weavile: 60,50,40,40,60,18,55,70,50,80 – 52.3 – 29862.74
Magnezone: 35,40,65,60,80,65,120 – 66.43 – 29929.17
Lickilicky: 20,20,15,65,80,30,120 – 50 – 29979.17
Rhyperior: 80,65,65,15,25,90,100,100,100,120,150 – 82.72 – 30061.89
Tangrowth: 10,20,35,15,40,60,20,80,120 – 44.4 – 30106.29
Electivire: 75,40,40,60,60,75,80,95,120,150 – 79.5 – 30185.79
Magmortar: 75,20,40,60,15,75,80,95,120,150 – 73 – 30258.79
Togekiss: 140,80,90,75 – 96.25 – 30355.04
Yanmega: 70,60,35,40,50,40,60,50,70,70,75,90 – 59.16 – 30414.2
Leafeon: 35,55,40,60,60,140,90 – 68.57 – 30482.77
Glaceon: 35,55,40,60,40,65,140,120 – 69.38 – 30552.15
Gliscor: 65,65,65,80,20,40,10,60,70,70,80 – 56.81 – 30608.96
Mamoswine: 60,35,40,20,65,65,90,35,100,120 – 63 – 30671.96
Porygon-Z: 35,65,75,80,80,120,150 – 86.43 – 30758.39
Gallade: 90,70,50,10,70,70,50,40,120 – 63.3 – 30821.69
Probopass: 35,60,75,70,80,100,120,90 – 78.75 – 30900.44
Dusknoir: 75,75,75,15,30,40,40,60,50,80 – 54 – 30954.44
Froslass: 40,30,55,60,60,40,120 – 57.86 – 31012.3
Rotom (Normal): 30,40,50,60,60,80 – 53.3 – 31065.6
Rotom (Heat): 30,40,50,60,60,80,140 – 65.71 – 31131.31
Rotom (Wash): 30,40,50,60,60,80,120 – 62.86 – 31194.17
Rotom (Frost): 30,40,50,60,60,80,120 – 62.86 – 31257.03
Rotom (Fan): 30,40,50,60,60,80,75 – 56.43 – 31313.46
Rotom (Mow): 30,40,50,60,60,80,140 – 65.71 – 31379.17
Uxie: 50,60,80,80 – 67.5 – 31446.67
Mesprit: 50,60,80,80 – 67.5 – 31514.17
Azelf: 50,60,50,80,80,140,500 – 137.14 – 31651.31
Dialga: 60,50,60,70,70,80,90,90,80,150 – 80 – 31731.31
Palkia: 60,60,60,70,70,90,80,90,90,120,100 – 80.91 – 31812.22
Heatran: 60,65,80,80,15,80,90,100,100,120 – 79 – 31891.22
Regigigas: 75,75,75,70,80,20,60,65,120,80,150 – 79.09 – 31970.31
Giratina: 60,60,60,70,40,80,90,90,70,120 – 74 – 32044.31
Cresselia: 50,65,80,70,70,90 – 70.83 – 32115.14
Phione: 20,65,15,60,80 – 48 – 32163.14
Manaphy: 20,65,15,60,80 – 48 – 32211.14
Darkrai: 60,40,60,40,100,80 – 63.3 – 32274.44
Shaymin (Land): 60,80,120 – 86.6 – 32361.04
Shaymin (Sky): 60,40,75,80,140,120 – 85.83 – 32446.87
Arceus: 60,90,90,80,80,150,100 – 92.86 – 32539.73
504
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 50,35,90,55,120,80 – 71.6
Ivysaur: 50,35,90,55,120,120 – 78.3 – 149.9
Venusaur: 50,35,90,55,120,120 – 78.3 – 228.2
Charmander: 40,40,65,70,70,95,35,100 – 64.38 – 292.58
Charmeleon: 40,40,65,70,70,95,35,100 – 64.38 – 356.96
Charizard: 80,70,75,40,40,65,70,60,70,95,35,100,100,120 – 72.86 – 429.82
Squirtle: 50,20,40,60,20,60,90,100,120 – 62.2 – 492.02
Wartortle: 50,20,40,60,20,60,90,100,120 – 62.2 – 554.22
Blastoise: 80,50,20,40,60,20,60,90,100,120 – 64 – 618.22
Caterpie: 50,60 – 55 – 673.22
Metapod: 0
Butterfree: 50,40,65,60,90 – 61 – 734.22
Weedle: 15,60 – 37.5 – 771.72
Kakuna: 0
Beedrill: 15,25,20,40,14,50,80 – 34.86 – 806.58
Pidgey: 50,40,40,40,60,75,120 – 60.71 – 867.29
Pidgeotto: 50,40,40,40,60,75,120 – 60.71 - 928
Pidgeot: 50,40,40,40,60,75,120 – 60.71 – 988.71
Rattata: 50,40,60,40,80,80,80,50,120 – 66.6 – 1055.31
Raticate: 50,40,60,40,80,80,80,50,120 – 66.6 – 1121.91
Spearow: 35,15,40,60,50,80 – 46.6 – 1168.51
Fearow: 60,35,15,40,60,50,80,80 – 52.5 – 1221.01
Ekans: 15,15,60,40,40,65,120 – 50.71 – 1271.72
Arbok: 65,65,65,15,15,60,40,80,40,65,120 – 57.27 – 1328.99
Pikachu: 40,40,80,95,30,80,120 – 69.29 – 1398.28
Raichu: 40,40,95 – 58.3 – 1456.58
Sandshrew: 40,15,30,20,60,20,18,35,70,80,100 – 44.36 – 1500.94
Sandslash: 40,15,30,20,60,20,18,75,35,70,80,100 – 46.92 – 1547.86
Nidoran F: 40,30,15,18,60,80,50 – 41.86 – 1589.72
Nidorina: 40,30,15,18,60,80,50 – 41.86 – 1631.58
Nidoqueen: 40,30,15,70,85,90,120 – 64.29 – 1695.87
Nidoran M: 35,30,15,15,65,80 – 40 – 1735.87
Nidorino: 35,30,15,15,65,80 – 40 – 1775.87
Nidoking: 35,30,15,70,120,90,120 – 68.57 – 1844.44
Clefairy: 40,15,60,20,85,100 – 53.3 – 1897.74
Clefable: 15 – 15 – 1912.74
Vulpix: 40,40,35,60,70,50,50,95,100,80,120 – 67.27 – 1980.01
Ninetales: 40,40 – 40 – 2020.01
Jigglypuff: 40,60,30,15,85,60,90,120 – 62.5 – 2082.51
Wigglytuff: 15 – 15 – 2097.51
Zubat: 20,30,60,60,60,55,55,50,75 – 51.6 – 2149.11
Golbat: 20,30,60,60,60,55,55,50,75 – 51.6 – 2200.71
Oddish: 20,40,40,75,120 – 59 – 2259.71
Gloom: 20,40,40,75,120 – 59 – 2318.71
Vileplume: 40,120,120 – 93.3 – 2412.01
Paras: 40,20,20,70,75,80 – 50.83 – 2462.84
Parasect: 70,40,20,20,70,75,80 – 53.57 – 2516.41
Venonat: 35,50,20,65,75,80,50,90 – 58.13 – 2574.54
Venomoth: 60,50,50,20,65,40,75,80,50,90,90 – 60.91 – 2635.45
Diglett: 40,30,20,60,80,65,90,80,70,100 – 63.5 – 2698.95
Dugtrio: 70,80,40,30,20,60,80,35,65,90,80,70,100 – 63.08 – 2762.03
Meowth: 40,60,40,18,60,40,70,50,70,30 – 47.8 – 2809.83
Persian: 40,60,40,18,60,60,70,70,50,70,30 – 51.63 – 2861.46
Psyduck: 40,40,50,60,18,90,120 – 59.71 – 2921.17
Golduck: 40,40,40,50,60,18,80,90,120 – 59.7 – 2980.87
Mankey: 60,40,18,50,50,100,120,120 – 69.75 – 3050.62
Primeape: 40,18,50,50,20,100,120,120 – 64.75 – 3115.37
Growlithe: 60,40,60,65,90,70,70,95,80,100,120,120 – 80.83 – 3196.2
Arcanine: 65,60,65,80 – 67.5 – 3263.7
Poliwag: 20,40,15,85,65,55,60,120,65 – 58.3 - 3322
Poliwhirl: 20,40,15,85,65,55,60,120,65 – 58.3 – 3380.3
Poliwrath: 65,15,80,100,60 – 64 – 3444.3
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 50,65,70,90,100 – 75 – 3519.3
Alakazam: 50,65,70,90,100 – 75 – 3594.3
Machop: 50,60,60,70,80,60,100,100 – 72.5 – 3666.8
Machoke: 50,60,60,70,80,60,100,100 – 72.5 – 3739.3
Machamp: 50,60,60,70,80,60,100,100 – 72.5 – 3811.8
Bellsprout: 35,15,40,20,55,80 – 40.83 – 3852.63
Weepinbell: 35,15,40,20,55,80 – 40.83 – 3893.46
Victreebel: 35,55,65,140,90 – 77 – 3970.46
Tentacool: 15,10,40,65,15,40,60,80,50,120,95 – 54.09 – 4024.55
Tentacruel: 15,10,40,65,15,40,60,80,50,120,95 – 54.09 – 4078.64
Geodude: 50,50,30,25,50,200,60,100,250,120,100 – 94.09 – 4172.73
Graveler: 50,50,30,25,50,200,60,100,250,120,100 – 94.09 – 4266.82
Golem: 50,50,65,25,50,200,60,100,250,120,100 – 97.27 – 4364.09
Ponyta: 50,40,60,65,50,35,90,100,120,85,120 – 74.09 – 4438.18
Rapidash: 80,120,40,40,60,65,50,35,90,100,15,120,85,120 – 72.88 – 4511.06
Slowpoke: 50,40,50,70,60,80,90 – 62.86 – 4573.92
Slowbro: 50,40,50,70,60,80,90 – 62.86 – 4636.78
Magnemite: 50,40,60,65,65,80,80,120 – 70 – 4706.78
Magneton: 80,50,40,60,65,65,80,80,120 – 70 – 4776.78
Farfetch’d: 80,35,20,15,20,60,70,55,70,55,30,40,75,120 – 53.21 – 4829.99
Doduo: 35,40,20,15,40,90,35,80,120 – 52.7 – 4882.69
Dodrio: 60,35,40,20,15,40,90,80,80,120 – 58 – 4940.69
Seel: 70,55,40,65,40,65,90,80,90,95 – 69 – 5009.69
Dewgong: 70,75,55,40,65,40,65,90,80,90,95 – 69.54 – 5079.23
Grimer: 40,20,65,65,90,95,120 – 70.71 – 5149.94
Muk: 40,20,65,65,90,95,120 – 70.71 – 5220.65
Shellder: 50,25,35,40,75,65,35,65,95,120 – 60.5 – 5281.15
Cloyster: 65,20,85 – 56.6 – 5337.75
Gastly: 20,80,50,80,100,80,50 – 65.71 – 5403.46
Haunter: 20,80,60,50,80,100,80,50 – 65 – 5468.46
Gengar: 20,80,60,50,80,100,80,50 – 65 – 5533.46
Onix: 50,15,50,20,50,50,60,80,75,35,100,80,120,100 – 63.21 – 5596.67
Drowzee: 40,50,70,65,70,80,90,80,100 – 71.6 – 5668.27
Hypno: 40,50,70,65,70,80,90,80,100 – 71.6 – 5739.87
Krabby: 20,55,65,55,50,65,80,65,90 – 60.5 – 5800.37
Kingler: 20,55,65,55,50,65,80,65,90 – 60.5 – 5860.87
Voltorb: 50,65,30,50,200,60,250 – 100.71 – 5961.58
Electrode: 50,65,30,50,200,60,250 – 100.71 – 6062.29
Exeggcute: 15,90,10,50,120,80,90 – 65 – 6127.29
Exeggutor: 80,15,50,65,80,100,120,140 – 81.25 – 6208.54
Cubone: 65,70,50,20,40,120,25,120,70 – 64.4 – 6272.94
Marowak: 65,70,50,20,40,120,25,120,70 – 64.4 – 6337.34
Hitmonlee: 60,30,60,100,75,30,130,85,120,120 – 80 – 6417.34
Hitmonchan: 60,18,40,40,40,30,40,75,75,75,85,80,150,120 – 66.29 – 6483.63
Lickitung: 20,20,15,65,80,30,70,120 – 52.5 – 6536.13
Koffing: 50,20,50,50,200,65,90,250 – 96.88 – 6633.01
Weezing: 50,20,50,50,200,65,35,90,250 – 90 – 6723.01
Rhyhorn: 65,65,15,25,60,70,90,80,100,100,120 – 71.81 – 6794.82
Rhydon: 65,65,15,25,60,70,90,100,80,100,100,120 – 74.16 – 6868.98
Chansey: 40,15,90,100,120 – 73 – 6941.98
Tangela: 10,35,20,15,40,20,75,60,80,120 – 47.5 – 6989.48
Kangaskhan: 18,40,60,35,20,80,70,70,80,120,80 – 61.18 – 7050.66
Horsea: 20,40,65,40,65,120,90 – 62.86 – 7113.52
Seadra: 20,40,65,40,65,120,90 – 62.86 – 7176.38
Goldeen: 35,65,60,15,80,120 – 62.5 – 7238.88
Seaking: 80,35,65,60,15,80,120 – 65 – 7303.88
Staryu: 50,40,20,60,65,65,70,120 – 61.25 – 7365.13
Starmie: 40,20,60 – 40 – 7405.13
Mr. Mime: 60,50,15,65,90 – 56 – 7461.13
Scyther: 40,40,40,40,60,20,70,80,80,70,35,75,30 – 52.31 – 7513.44
Jynx: 40,20,40,15,75,60,60,60,85,120 – 57.5 – 7570.94
Electabuzz: 40,40,60,60,75,80,95,120 – 71.25 – 7642.19
Magmar: 20,40,60,35,50,70,75,80,95,120 – 64.5 – 7706.69
Pinsir: 55,15,60,75,70,80,80,40,120,120 – 71.5 – 7778.19
Tauros: 50,20,65,40,50,80,90,120,150 – 73.8 – 7851.99
Magikarp: 50 – 50 – 7901.99
Gyarados: 120,60,40,65,90,120,150 – 92.14 – 7994.13
Lapras: 40,40,60,85,95,65,120 – 72.14 – 8066.27
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 50,40,60,60,90,120,140 – 80 – 8146.27
Vaporeon: 50,40,40,60,60,65,95,140,120 – 74.4 – 8220.67
Jolteon: 50,40,40,30,65,14,80,140,120 – 64.3 – 8284.97
Flareon: 50,40,40,60,65,35,20,80,140,120 – 65 – 8349.97
Porygon: 50,65,75,80,80,120 – 78.3 – 8428.27
Omanyte: 10,60,40,30,55,65,60,25,120 – 51.6 – 8479.87
Omastar: 10,60,40,30,55,65,60,20,25,120 – 48.5 – 8528.37
Kabuto: 40,20,55,40,40,60 – 42.5 – 8570.87
Kabutops: 30,40,20,55,40,40,70,60,70 – 47.2 – 8618.07
Aerodactyl: 65,65,65,60,60,60,80,90,60,80,150,75,150 – 81.54 – 8699.61
Snorlax: 50,20,70,40,85,30,80,150 – 65.63 – 8765.24
Articuno: 40,40,40,60,95,120,120 – 73.57 – 8838.81
Zapdos: 35,40,60,60,80,80,120,120 – 74.38 – 8913.19
Moltres: 60,40,35,60,95,75,100,120,140,120 – 84.5 – 8997.69
Dratini: 15,40,80,60,90,100,120,150 – 81.88 – 9079.57
Dragonair: 15,40,80,60,90,100,120,150 – 81.88 – 9161.45
Dragonite: 75,75,15,40,80,60,90,100,60,120,150,120 – 82.08 – 9243.53
Mewtwo: 50,60,100,70,90,90,100 – 80 – 9323.53
Mew: 40,80,90,60,90 – 72 – 9395.53
Chikorita: 50,55,60,85,120 – 74 – 9469.53
Bayleef: 50,55,60,85,120 – 74 – 9543.53
Meganium: 50,55,60,120,85,120 – 81.6 – 9625.13
Cyndaquil: 50,40,40,60,50,60,80,95,100,30,120,150 – 72.92 – 9698.05
Quilava: 50,40,40,60,60,50,80,95,100,30,120,150 – 72.92 – 9770.97
Typhlosion: 50,40,40,60,60,50,80,95,100,30,120,150 – 72.92 – 9843.89
Totodile: 40,40,20,60,65,80,70,70,120,90,120,120 – 74.58 – 9918.47
Croconaw: 40,40,20,60,65,80,70,70,120,90,120,120 – 74.58 – 9993.05
Feraligatr: 40,40,20,60,65,80,70,70,120,90,120,120 – 74.58 – 10067.63
Sentret: 40,40,18,80,80,90 – 58 – 10125.63
Furret: 40,40,18,80,80,90 – 58 – 10183.63
Hoothoot: 50,35,90,50,40,90,75,80,70,80,100 – 69.09 – 10252.72
Noctowl: 140,50,35,90,50,40,90,75,80,70,80,100 – 75 – 10327.72
Ledyba: 50,18,40,60,60,120,90 – 62.57 – 10390.29
Ledian: 50,18,40,60,60,120,90 – 62.57 – 10452.86
Spinarak: 15,10,20,40,18,80,14,90,80,70 – 43.7 – 10496.56
Ariados: 60,15,10,20,40,18,80,14,90,80,70 – 45.18 – 10541.74
Crobat: 70,20,30,60,60,60,55,55,50,75 – 53.5 – 10595.24
Chinchou: 20,40,65,90,65,75,80,120 – 69.38 – 10664.62
Lanturn: 20,40,65,90,65,75,80,120 – 69.38 - 10734
Pichu: 40 – 40 - 10774
Cleffa: 40,60 – 50 - 10824
Igglybuff: 40 – 40 - 10864
Togepi: 60,120,140 – 106.6 – 10970.6
Togetic: 60,60,120,140 – 95 – 11065.6
Natu: 35,100,20,60,90 – 61 – 11126.6
Xatu: 35,100,20,60,90 – 61 – 11187.6
Mareep: 50,40,90,70,80,80,75,120 – 75.63 – 11263.23
Flaaffy: 50,40,90,70,80,75,120 – 75 – 11338.23
Ampharos: 75,50,40,90,75,70,80,75,120 – 75 – 11413.23
Bellossom: 90,40,60,140 – 82.5 – 11495.73
Marill: 50,20,40,30,65,90,120,120,120 – 72.7 – 11568.43
Azumarill: 50,20,40,30,65,90,120,120,120 – 72.7 – 11641.13
Sudowoodo: 120,50,80,60,50,75,80,80,120,100,100 – 83.18 – 11724.31
Politoed: 65,15,85,90 – 63.75 – 11788.06
Hoppip: 50,25,40,55,70,75,85 – 64.29 – 11852.35
Skiploom: 50,25,40,55,70,75,85 – 64.29 – 11916.64
Jumpluff: 50,25,40,55,70,75,85 – 64.29 – 11980.93
Aipom: 40,30,18,60,35,140 – 53.83 – 12034.76
Sunkern: 20,40,55,75,120,120,80 – 72.88 – 12107.64
Sunflora: 20,40,40,55,75,25,120,120,120,140 – 75.5 – 12183.14
Yanma: 50,40,90,40,60,60,70,75,90 – 63.8 – 12246.94
Wooper: 40,55,80,65,100,95 – 72.5 – 12319.44
Quagsire: 40,55,80,65,100,95 – 72.5 – 12391.94
Espeon: 50,50,40,60,65,100,90,140 – 74.38 – 12466.32
Umbreon: 50,40,40,60,50,140 – 63.3 – 12529.62
Murkrow: 35,30,40,60,50,60,95,80 – 56.25 – 12585.87
Slowking: 70,50,40,50,70,60,80,90 – 63.75 – 12649.62
Misdreavus: 30,50,65,50,80,70 – 57.5 – 12707.12
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 30,50,50,65,65,50,35,90,80,80 – 59.5 – 12766.62
Pineco: 50,200,60,90,20,50,250,120 – 105 – 12871.62
Forretress: 50,200,60,90,20,65,50,250,120,120 – 102.5 – 12974.12
Dunsparce: 20,30,40,60,90,80,120,80 – 65 – 13039.12
Gligar: 15,20,40,20,60,55,70,70,80,85 – 51.5 – 13090.62
Steelix: 65,65,65,50,15,50,20,50,50,60,80,75,80,100,80,120,100 – 66.17 – 13156.79
Snubbull: 65,65,65,50,60,20,70,20,90,50,80 – 57.72 – 13214.51
Granbull: 65,65,65,50,60,20,70,20,90,50,80,120 – 62.92 – 13277.43
Qwilfish: 50,15,40,30,60,65,14,90,90,80,120 – 59.45 – 13336.88
Scizor: 40,40,40,40,50,20,70,80,80,70,35,80,30 – 51.92 – 13388.8
Shuckle: 10,30,30,15,50,75,60,100 – 46.25 – 13435.05
Heracross: 70,50,65,15,60,70,75,90,120,30,120 – 69.54 – 13504.59
Sneasel: 40,40,60,55,18,50,70,40 – 46.63 – 13551.22
Teddiursa: 60,40,20,18,60,70,40,120 – 53.5 – 13604.72
Ursaring: 60,40,20,18,60,70,40,120,100 – 58.6 – 13663.32
Slugma: 20,40,50,70,60,80,75,85,95,90 – 66.5 – 13729.82
Magcargo: 20,40,50,70,60,80,75,85,95,90 – 66.5 – 13796.32
Swinub: 50,40,20,65,55,40,90,100,120 – 64.4 – 13860.72
Piloswine: 60,35,40,20,65,55,65,90,15,120,100,120 – 65.42 – 13926.14
Corsola: 50,20,25,65,60,20,70,90 – 80 – 14006.14
Remoraid: 40,65,65,65,25,60,75,85,120,150 – 75 – 14081.14
Octillery: 120,25,40,10,65,65,65,65,25,75,95,120,150 – 70.77 – 14151.91
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 65,25,75,50,20,65,60,70,60,90,75,85,120 – 66.15 – 14218.06
Skarmory: 35,60,15,30,55,70,75,70,70 – 53.3 – 14271.36
Houndour: 40,20,60,65,60,95,95,80,100 – 68.3 – 14339.66
Houndoom: 65,40,20,60,65,60,95,95,80,100 – 68 – 14407.66
Kingdra: 20,40,65,40,65,120,90 – 62.86 – 14470.52
Phanpy: 50,90,30,80,140,120 – 85 – 14555.52
Donphan: 65,65,65,60,20,20,30,80,15,50,100,150 – 60 – 14615.52
Porygon2: 50,65,75,80,80,120,150 – 88.57 – 14704.09
Stantler: 50,30,65,90,80,100 – 69.16 – 14773.25
Smeargle: 0
Tyrogue: 50,40 – 45 – 14818.25
Hitmontop: 60,60,40,40,10,20,30,120 – 47.5 – 14865.75
Smoochum: 40,20,40,50,60,60,90,120 – 60 – 14925.75
Elekid: 40,40,60,60,75,80,95,120 – 71.25 - 14997
Magby: 20,40,60,35,50,70,75,80,95,120 – 64.5 – 15061.5
Miltank: 50,65,30,85,80,60 – 61.6 – 15123.1
Blissey: 40,15,90,100,120 – 73 – 15196.1
Raikou: 60,40,40,65,80,65,80,80,120 – 70 – 15266.1
Entei: 60,40,35,65,95,65,80,80,120,150 – 79 – 15345.1
Suicune: 60,65,40,65,65,80,120,120 – 76.88 – 15421.98
Larvitar: 60,70,75,120,80,50,80,100,100,150 – 88.5 – 15510.48
Pupitar: 60,70,75,120,80,50,80,100,100,150 – 88.5 – 15598.98
Tyranitar: 65,65,65,60,70,75,120,80,50,80,100,100,150,150 – 87.86 – 15686.84
Lugia: 50,40,100,80,120,100,60,100,140 – 87.7 – 15774.54
Ho-oh: 50,40,120,80,120,100,60,100,140 – 90 – 15864.54
Celebi: 50,60,60,100,140 – 82 – 15946.54
Treecko: 40,20,40,40,40,80,75,80 – 52.88 – 15999.42
Grovyle: 40,20,40,20,40,90,80,40,140 – 56.6 – 16056.02
Sceptile: 70,40,20,40,80,40,90,80,40,140 – 64 – 16120.02
Torchic: 40,40,35,35,40,70,95 – 50.71 – 16170.73
Combusken: 40,40,30,35,40,70,85,120 – 57.5 – 16228.23
Blaziken: 75,130,40,40,30,35,40,85,70,120,85,120 – 72.5 – 16300.73
Mudkip: 50,20,40,90,35,120 – 59.16 – 16359.89
Marshtomp: 50,20,40,55,65,90,95,100 – 64.38 – 16424.27
Swampert: 50,20,40,55,65,90,95,100,100 – 68.3 – 16492.57
Poochyena: 50,60,50,90,80,80 – 68.3 – 16560.87
Mightyena: 50,60,50,90,40,80 – 61.6 – 16622.47
Zigzagoon: 50,70,14,60 – 48.5 – 16670.97
Linoone: 50,70,18,60,70 – 53.6 – 16724.57
Wurmple: 50,15,60 – 41.6 – 16766.17
Silcoon: 0
Beautifly: 20,40,40,60,75,90 – 54.16 – 16820.33
Cascoon: 0
Dustox: 50,40,65,60,90 – 61 – 16881.33
Lotad: 30,20,40,65,80,80 – 52.5 – 16933.83
Lombre: 30,20,40,18,65,80,90,120 – 57.88 – 16991.71
Ludicolo: 30,40 – 35 – 17026.71
Seedot: 250 – 250 – 17276.71
Nuzleaf: 55,40,40,60,80,80 – 59.16 – 17335.87
Shiftry: 60,55,65,140 – 80 – 17415.87
Taillow: 35,40,60,60,75 – 54 – 17469.87
Swellow: 60,35,40,60,60,75 – 55 – 17524.87
Wingull: 40,60,60,40,40,55,60,75,120 – 61.1 – 17585.97
Pelipper: 40,60,60,50,65,120,120 – 73.57 – 17659.54
Ralts: 50,60,90,100,100,20 – 70 – 17729.54
Kirlia: 50,60,90,100,100,20 – 70 – 17799.54
Gardevoir: 50,60,90,100,100,20 – 70 – 17869.54
Surskit: 20,40,65 – 41.6 – 17911.14
Masquerain: 60,20,40,40,60,75,90 – 55 – 17966.14
Shroomish: 20,50,40,70,75,80 – 55.83 – 18021.97
Breloom: 20,50,40,70,40,60,85,80,100 – 60.5 – 18082.47
Slakoth: 40,60,60,70 – 57.5 – 18139.97
Vigoroth: 40,90,18,70,70,150 – 73 – 18212.97
Slaking: 40,60,60,70,100 – 66 – 18278.97
Nincada: 40,20,18,40,20,50,80 – 38.29 – 18317.26
Ninjask: 60,40,20,18,20,70,80 – 44 – 18361.26
Shedinja: 40,20,18,40,80 – 39.6 – 18400.86
Whismur: 40,90,30,65,70,90 – 64.16 – 18465.02
Loudred: 40,90,30,60,65,70,90 – 63.57 – 18528.59
Exploud: 65,65,65,40,90,30,60,65,80,70,90,150 – 72.5 – 18601.09
Makuhita: 50,15,70,40,20,60,60,60,120 – 55 – 18656.09
Hariyama: 65,50,15,70,40,20,60,60,60,120 – 56 – 18712.09
Azurill: 20,80,40,65,85 – 58 – 18770.09
Nosepass: 50,50,25,65,75,70,80,90,100,120 – 72.5 – 18842.59
Skitty: 40,50,15,60,60,60,120 – 57.86 – 18900.45
Delcatty: 40,15 – 27.5 – 18927.95
Sableye: 40,30,18,40,40,20,60,70,70,95,80,80 – 53.58 – 18981.53
Mawile: 30,60,55,60,80,80,80 – 63.57 – 19045.1
Aron: 50,20,70,50,90,80,100,120 – 72.5 – 19117.6
Lairon: 50,20,70,50,90,80,100,120 – 72.5 – 19190.1
Aggron: 50,20,70,50,90,80,100,120 – 72.5 – 19262.6
Meditite: 50,30,60,130 – 65 – 19327.6
Medicham: 75,75,75,50,30,60,130 – 69.29 – 19396.89
Electrike: 50,40,65,60,65,80,90,120 – 71.25 – 19468.14
Manectric: 65,50,40,65,60,65,80,90,120 – 70.5 – 19538.64
Plusle: 40,65,60,120,140 – 85 – 19623.64
Minun: 40,65,60,120 – 71.25 – 19694.89
Volbeat: 50,40,75,80,90,120 – 75.83 – 19770.72
Illumise: 50,40,80,90,60 – 64 – 19834.72
Roselia: 20,15,40,60,75,120 – 55 – 19889.72
Gulpin: 40,65,40,90,120 – 71 – 19960.72
Swalot: 40,65,85,40,90,120 – 73.3 – 20034.02
Carvanha: 60,20,65,50,80,40,90 – 57.86 – 20091.88
Sharpedo: 30,60,20,65,50,80,70,40,100,70 – 58.5 – 20150.38
Wailmer: 40,30,35,30,60,65,150,80,85,120 – 69.5 – 20219.88
Wailord: 40,30,35,30,60,65,150,80,85,120 – 69.5 – 20289.38
Numel: 50,40,70,90,80,90,100,95,120 – 81.6 – 20370.98
Camerupt: 50,40,70,90,80,90,75,90,100,150 – 83.5 – 20454.48
Torkoal: 40,20,35,20,95,85,80,100,100 – 63.8 – 20518.28
Spoink: 65,80,40,70,70,50,90,85 – 68.75 – 20587.03
Grumpig: 65,80,40,70,80,50,90,85 – 68.75 – 20655.78
Spinda: 50,90,60,65,70,80,120,120 – 81.88 – 20737.66
Trapinch: 60,60,35,20,60,75,80,80,90,150,100,30,120 – 73.85 – 20811.51
Vibrava: 60,35,20,60,75,60,90,150 – 68.75 – 20880.26
Flygon: 60,35,20,60,75,60,80,90,60,150 – 69 – 20949.26
Cacnea: 15,20,14,60,80,50,60 – 42.71 – 20991.97
Cacturne: 60,15,20,14,60,80,50,60 – 44.88 – 21036.85
Swablu: 35,30,15,60,90,90 – 53.3 – 21090.15
Altaria: 60,35,30,15,60,90,60,90,140 – 64.4 – 21154.55
Zangoose: 40,40,20,40,70,75,60,40,80,120 – 58.5 – 21213.05
Seviper: 15,20,60,50,65,80,50,70,80 – 54.4 – 21267.45
Lunatone: 50,50,50,75,90,100,100,250 – 95.63 – 21363.08
Solrock: 50,50,50,35,75,90,100,120,250 – 91.1 – 21454.18
Barboach: 20,40,65,60,40,90,100,100 – 64.38 – 21518.56
Whiscash: 80,20,40,65,60,40,90,100,100 – 66.1 – 21584.66
Corphish: 20,55,65,20,70,90,80 – 57.14 – 21641.8
Crawdaunt: 20,55,65,20,60,70,90,80 – 57.5 – 21699.3
Baltoy: 50,20,20,50,65,200,60,80,90,250 – 88.5 – 21787.8
Claydol: 50,20,20,50,65,200,60,80,150,90,250 – 94.09 – 21881.89
Lileep: 30,10,40,60,80 – 44 – 21925.89
Cradily: 30,10,40,60,80 – 44 – 21969.89
Anorith: 40,40,50,60,20,70,25,75,80 – 51.1 – 22020.99
Armaldo: 40,40,50,60,20,70,25,75,80 – 51.1 – 22072.09
Feebas: 50 – 50 – 22122.09
Milotic: 40,15,60,40,90,120 – 60.83 – 22182.92
Castform: 50,40,40,40,70,50,120,120,120 – 72.2 – 22255.12
Kecleon: 40,30,20,40,15,60,18,30,65,40,70,80,70,60,70 – 47.2 – 22302.32
Shuppet: 20,40,60,50,80,80 – 55 – 22357.32
Banette: 20,40,60,50,80,80 – 55 – 22412.32
Duskull: 30,40,40,50,50,100 – 51.6 – 22463.92
Dusclops: 75,75,75,15,30,40,40,60,50,50,100 – 55.45 – 22519.37
Tropius: 40,55,65,60,85,65,75,120,140 – 78.3 – 22597.67
Chimecho: 15,30,50,90,90,120,80,70 – 68.13 – 22665.8
Absol: 40,30,40,80,40,60,70,100,80,70,70 – 61.81 – 22727.61
Wynaut: 0
Snorunt: 40,60,55,70,65,80,40,120 – 66.25 – 22793.86
Glalie: 40,60,55,70,65,80,95,120 – 73.13 – 22866.99
Spheal: 40,40,30,85,65,40,120 – 60 – 22926.99
Sealeo: 40,40,30,85,65,40,120 – 60 – 22986.99
Walrein: 80,40,40,30,85,65,40,65,120 – 62.7 – 23049.69
Clamperl: 35,40,35 – 36.6 – 23086.29
Huntail: 35,60,60,65,65,80,80,90,120 – 72.7 – 23158.99
Gorebyss: 35,50,60,80,90,90,120 – 75 – 23233.99
Relicanth: 50,40,50,90,60,120,80,120,150 – 84.4 – 23318.39
Luvdisc: 50,40,90,60,120 – 72 – 23390.39
Bagon: 20,60,70,40,60,80,80,80,120 – 67.7 – 23458.09
Shelgon: 20,60,70,40,60,80,80,80,120 – 67.7 – 23525.79
Salamence: 65,65,20,60,70,40,60,80,90,80,80,120,60 – 68.46 – 23594.25
Beldum: 90 – 90 – 23684.25
Metang: 90,50,50,40,80,40,90,100,150 – 76.6 – 23760.85
Metagross: 90,50,50,40,80,40,90,100,100,150 – 79 – 23839.85
Regirock: 250,65,50,120,60,50,120,100,100,150 – 106.5 – 23946.35
Regice: 250,65,55,120,60,50,120,95,100,150 – 106.5 – 24052.85
Registeel: 250,65,50,120,60,50,120,80,80,150 – 102.5 – 24155.35
Latias: 60,70,80,90,90 – 78 – 24233.35
Latios: 60,70,80,90,90 – 78 – 24311.35
Kyogre: 60,85,95,95,60,150,90,120,120 – 97.2 – 24408.55
Groudon: 55,80,100,100,60,150,90,120,120 – 97.2 – 24505.75
Rayquaza: 40,80,90,75,60,120,90,80,150,90 – 87.5 – 24593.25
Jirachi: 50,60,90,80,120,100,140,140 – 97.5 – 24690.75
Deoxys (Normal): 15,20,40,90,80,140,150 – 76.43 – 24797.18
Deoxys (Attack): 15,40,90,120,80,120,140,150 – 94.38 – 24861.56
Deoxys (Defense): 15,20,90,80,140 – 69 – 24630.56
Deoxys (Speed): 15,20,40,90,60,80,140,80 – 65.63 – 24996.19
Turtwig: 50,20,55,60,40,80,75,140 – 65 – 25061.19
Grotle: 50,20,55,60,40,80,75,140 – 65 – 25126.19
Torterra: 120,50,20,55,60,40,100,80,75,140 – 74 – 25200.19
Chimchar: 40,40,18,60,70,35,55,95 – 51.63 – 25251.82
Monferno: 40,40,40,18,60,30,120,35,55,120 – 55.8 – 25307.62
Infernape: 40,40,40,18,60,30,120,35,55,120 – 55.8 – 25363.42
Piplup: 40,20,35,65,15,65,35,80,120 – 52.7 – 25416.12
Prinplup: 50,20,35,50,65,15,65,35,80,120 – 53.5 – 25469.62
Empoleon: 50,20,35,50,65,15,65,40,35,80,120 – 52.27 – 25521.89
Starly: 50,40,60,60,90,120 – 70 – 25591.89
Staravia: 50,40,60,60,90,120 – 70 – 25661.89
Staraptor: 50,40,60,60,90,120,120 – 77.14 – 25739.03
Bidoof: 50,30,70,80,90,120 – 73.3 – 25812.33
Bibarel: 50,30,40,70,80,90,120 – 68.57 – 25880.9
Kricketot: 30,60 – 45 – 25925.9
Kricketune: 20,20,70,80,70,90 – 58.3 – 25984.2
Shinx: 50,60,65,80,65,80,90 – 70 – 26054.2
Luxio: 50,60,65,80,65,80,90 – 70 – 26124.2
Luxray: 50,60,65,80,65,80,90 – 70 – 26194.2
Budew: 20,40 – 30 – 26224.2
Roserade: 50,15,40,60 – 41.25 – 26265.45
Cranidos: 70,40,90,50,70,60,80,150 – 76.25 – 26341.7
Rampardos: 70,40,90,50,70,60,80,150 – 76.25
Shieldon: 50,90,60,80 – 70 – 26417.95
Bastiodon: 50,90,60,80 – 70 – 26487.95
Burmy: 50,60 – 55 – 26542.95
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 50,60,50,55,65,90,140 – 72.86 – 26615.81
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 50,60,50,25,65,90 – 66.6 – 26682.41
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 50,60,50,65,65,90,80 – 65.71 – 26748.12
Mothim: 50,60,50,40,65,60,75,90,90 – 64.4 – 16812.52
Combee: 40,60,90 – 63.3 – 26875.82
Vespiquen: 40,15,20,40,18,70,70,90,75 – 48.6 – 26924.42
Pachirisu: 40,65,60,80,140,80 – 77.5 – 27001.92
Buizel: 40,40,40,60,40,35,35,80,90,120 – 58 – 27059.92
Floatzel: 65,80,40,40,40,60,40,35,35,80,90,120 – 60.42 – 27120.34
Cherubi: 50,60,90,120 – 80 – 27200.34
Cherrim: 50,60,120,90,120 – 88 – 27288.34
Shellos: 20,60,65,85,95 – 65 – 27353.34
Gastrodon: 20,60,65,85,95 – 65 – 27418.34
Ambipom: 40,30,18,60,35,140 – 53.83 – 27472.17
Drifloon: 10,30,40,50,50,60,80,250 – 71.25 – 27543.42
Drifblim: 10,30,40,50,50,60,80,250 – 71.25 – 27614.67
Buneary: 40,40,100,70,85 – 67 – 27681.67
Lopunny: 40,40,100,70,85 – 67 – 27748.67
Mismagius: 60,30 – 45 – 27793.67
Honchkrow: 30,40,60,95,70,80 – 62.5 – 27856.17
Glameow: 40,40,60,18,70,80 – 51.3 – 27907.47
Purugly: 40,40,60,18,70,85 – 52.16 – 27959.63
Chingling: 15,30,50,90,140 – 65 – 28024.63
Stunky: 40,18,30,70,40,70,250 – 74 – 28098.62
Skuntank: 40,18,30,70,40,95,70,250 – 76.63 – 28175.26
Bronzor: 50,50,80,60,100,50 – 65 – 28240.26
Bronzong: 50,50,80,60,100,50 – 65 – 28305.26
Bonsly: 50,80,60,50,75,80,120 – 73.57 – 28378.83
Mime Jr.: 50,15,65,90 – 55 – 28433.83
Happiny: 40 – 40 – 28473.83
Chatot: 35,15,60,60,40,90,70,90 – 57.5 – 28531.33
Spiritomb: 40,40,60,100,60,80,80 – 65.71 – 28597.04
Gible: 50,90,35,70,80,80,100 – 72.14 – 28669.18
Gabite: 50,90,35,40,70,80,80,100 – 68.13 – 28737.31
Garchomp: 65,50,90,35,40,70,80,80,80,100 – 69 – 28806.31
Munchlax: 50,20,70,85,30,140 – 65.83 – 28872.14
Riolu: 40,60,30 – 43.3 – 28915.44
Lucario: 80,40,50,30,60,25,90,120,90,80 – 66.5 – 28981.94
Hippopotas: 50,60,90,80,35,80,100,120 – 76.88 – 29058.82
Hippowdon: 65,65,65,50,60,90,80,35,80,100,120 – 73.63 – 29132.45
Skorupi: 60,15,20,14,40,60,50,65,70,80,70 – 49.45 – 29181.9
Drapion: 65,65,65,60,15,20,14,40,60,50,65,70,80,70 – 53.79 – 29235.69
Croagunk: 30,20,15,40,60,60,65,80,65,80,90 – 55 – 29290.69
Toxicroak: 30,20,15,40,60,60,65,80,65,80,90 – 55 – 29345.69
Carnivine: 15,60,35,60,65,80,120 – 62.14 – 29407.83
Finneon: 40,40,40,60,35,70,85,60 – 53.75 – 29461.58
Lumineon: 40,40,40,60,35,70,85,60 – 53.75 – 29515.33
Mantyke: 50,20,65,60,70,60,90,85,75,120 – 69.5 – 29584.83
Snover: 40,55,55,40,120,120 – 71.6 – 29656.43
Abomasnow: 75,40,55,55,40,120,120 – 72.14 – 29728.57
Weavile: 60,50,40,40,60,55,18,50,70,80 – 52.3 – 29780.87
Magnezone: 50,40,60,65,80,65,80,120 – 70 – 29850.87
Lickilicky: 20,20,15,65,80,30,70,120 – 52.5 – 29903.37
Rhyperior: 80,65,65,15,25,70,90,100,80,100,100,120,150 – 81.54 – 29984.91
Tangrowth: 10,35,20,15,40,20,75,60,80,120 – 47.5 – 30032.41
Electivire: 75,40,40,60,60,75,80,95,120,150 – 79.5 – 30111.91
Magmortar: 75,20,40,60,35,50,70,75,80,95,120,150 – 72.5 – 30184.41
Togekiss: 140,80,90,75 – 96.25 – 30280.66
Yanmega: 70,60,50,40,90,40,60,30,70,70,75,90 – 62.08 – 30342.74
Leafeon: 50,55,40,60,75,140,90 – 72.86 – 30415.6
Glaceon: 50,55,40,60,65,40,140,120 – 71.25 – 30486.85
Gliscor: 65,65,65,80,20,40,20,60,55,70,70,80,85 – 59.62 – 30546.47
Mamoswine: 60,35,40,20,65,65,90,35,120,100,120 – 68.18 – 30614.65
Porygon-Z: 50,65,75,80,80,120,150 – 88.57 – 30703.22
Gallade: 90,70,50,20,70,70,30,40,120,20 – 58 – 30761.22
Probopass: 50,60,25,65,75,70,80,90,100,120 – 73.5 – 30834.72
Dusknoir: 75,75,75,15,30,40,40,60,50,50,100 – 55.45 – 30890.17
Froslass: 40,30,55,60,60,40,120 – 57.86 – 30948.03
Rotom (Normal): 30,40,90,60,60,50,80 – 58.57 – 31006.6
Rotom (Heat): 30,40,90,60,60,50,80,140 – 68.75 – 31075.35
Rotom (Wash): 30,40,90,60,60,50,80,120 – 66.25 – 31141.6
Rotom (Frost): 30,40,90,60,60,50,80,120 – 66.25 – 31207.85
Rotom (Fan): 30,40,90,60,60,50,80,75 – 60.63 – 31268.48
Rotom (Mow): 30,40,90,60,60,50,80,140 – 68.75 – 31337.23
Uxie: 50,60,100,80 – 72.5 – 31409.73
Mesprit: 50,60,100,80 – 72.5 – 31482.23
Azelf: 50,60,90,100,80,140,250 – 110 – 31592.23
Dialga: 60,50,60,70,70,80,90,90,100,150,80 – 81.81 – 31674.04
Palkia: 60,60,60,70,70,90,80,90,90,90,100,120 – 81.6 – 31755.64
Heatran: 60,65,80,80,35,80,90,100,100,120 – 81 – 31836.64
Regigigas: 75,75,75,70,20,60,80,50,150 – 72.7 – 31909.34
Giratina: 60,60,60,70,40,80,90,90,70,120,50 – 71.81 – 31981.15
Cresselia: 50,65,100,70,70,90 – 74.16 – 32055.31
Phione: 20,65,35,60,80 – 52 – 32107.31
Manaphy: 20,65,35,60,80 – 52 – 32159.31
Darkrai: 60,40,60,100,80 – 68 – 32227.31
Shaymin (Land): 60,80,120 – 86.6 – 32313.91
Shaymin (Sky): 60,40,75,80,140,120 – 85.83 – 32399.74
Arceus: 90,90,80,100,150,100 – 101.6 – 32501.34
Victini: 100,50,30,40,70,50,70,80,100,120,120,20,140 – 76.15 – 32577.49
Snivy: 50,35,15,65,40,80,90,75,140 – 65.5 – 32642.99
Servine: 50,35,15,65,40,80,90,75,140 – 65.5 – 32708.49
Serperior: 50,35,15,65,40,80,90,75,140 – 65.5 – 32773.99
Tepig: 50,40,50,20,30,90,50,95,150,120 – 69.5 – 32843.49
Pignite: 50,40,50,15,20,30,90,50,95,150,120 – 64.54 – 32908.03
Emboar: 100,50,40,50,15,20,30,90,50,95,150,120 – 67.5 – 32975.53
Oshawott: 50,40,75,20,60,60,40,90,70,120 – 62.5 – 33038.03
Dewott: 50,40,75,20,60,60,40,90,70,120 – 62.5 – 33100.53
Samurott: 120,50,40,75,20,60,60,40,70,90,70,120 – 67.92 – 33168.45
Patrat: 50,60,80,80,80 – 70 – 33238.45
Watchog: 50,60,80,80,80 – 70 – 33308.45
Lillipup: 50,60,90,80,70,140,150 – 91.43 – 33399.88
Herdier: 50,60,90,80,70,140,150 – 91.43 – 33491.31
Stoutland: 65,65,65,50,60,90,80,70,140,150 – 83.5 – 33574.81
Purrloin: 40,18,40,40,50,70,70,80 – 51 – 33625.81
Liepard: 40,18,40,40,50,70,70,80 – 51 – 33676.81
Pansage: 40,20,35,18,60,80,55,80 – 48.5 – 33725.31
Simisage: 20,18,80 – 39.3 – 33764.61
Pansear: 40,20,30,18,60,70,55,120,80 – 54.7 – 33819.31
Simisear: 20,18,70 – 36 – 33855.31
Panpour: 40,20,40,18,60,80,55,65,80 – 50.8 – 33906.11
Simipour: 20,18,80 – 39.3 – 33945.41
Munna: 65,80,70,100,90,100,20 – 75 – 34020.41
Musharna: 65 – 65 – 34085.41
Pidove: 40,40,55,75,80,70,140 – 71.43 – 34156.84
Tranquill: 40,40,55,75,80,70,140 – 71.43 – 34228.27
Unfezant: 40,40,55,75,80,70,140 – 71.43 – 34299.7
Blitzle: 40,60,50,40,65,65,80,90,120 – 67.7 – 34367.4
Zebstrika: 40,60,50,40,65,65,80,90,120 – 67.7 – 34435.1
Roggenrola: 50,70,25,20,50,75,100,250 – 80 – 34515.1
Boldore: 50,70,25,20,50,70,75,100,250 – 78.8 – 34593.9
Gigalith: 50,70,25,20,50,70,75,100,250 – 78.8 – 34672.7
Woobat: 50,40,50,60,55,75,100,90 – 65 – 34737.7
Swoobat: 50,40,50,60,55,75,100,90 – 65 – 34802.7
Drilbur: 40,20,20,18,50,80,70,75,100,80 – 55.3 - 34858
Excadrill: 40,20,20,18,50,80,70,75,100,80 – 55.3 – 34913.3
Audino: 40,15,70,90,120,140 – 79.16 – 34992.46
Timburr: 40,50,60,70,75,100,100,100,150,120 – 86.5 – 35078.96
Gurdurr: 40,50,60,70,75,100,100,100,150,120 – 86.5 – 35165.46
Conkeldurr: 40,50,60,70,75,100,100,100,150,120 – 86.5 – 35251.96
Tympole: 20,60,65,55,90,95,40,120,90 – 70.5 – 35322.46
Palpitoad: 20,60,65,55,90,95,40,120,90 – 70.5 – 35392.96
Seismitoad: 20,60,65,55,90,95,40,75,40,120,90 – 68.18 – 35461.14
Throh: 15,70,60,40,85,60,120 – 64.29 – 35525.43
Sawk: 40,30,60,50,75,70,120 – 63.57 - 35589
Sewaddle: 50,60,55,30,90 – 57 - 35646
Swadloon: 50,60,55 – 55 - 35701
Leavanny: 40,50,60,55,30,70,90,80,140 – 68.3 – 35769.3
Venipede: 30,15,40,50,60,65,65,90,120 – 59.4 – 35828.7
Whirlipede: 30,15,40,50,60,65,65,90,120 – 59.4 – 35888.1
Scolipede: 120,30,15,40,50,60,65,65,90,120 – 65.5 – 35953.6
Cottonee: 20,40,55,75,80,120 – 65 – 36018.6
Whimsicott: 40,40,120 – 66.6 – 36085.2
Petilil: 20,40,60,75,80,140 – 69.16 – 36154.36
Lilligant: 40,120 – 80 – 36234.36
Basculin: 50,40,90,70,60,40,70,90,80,90,120,120 – 76.6 – 36310.96
Sandile: 20,60,35,50,20,80,80,95,100,120 – 66 – 36376.96
Krokorok: 20,60,35,50,20,80,80,95,100,120 – 66 – 36442.96
Krookodile: 20,60,35,50,20,80,80,95,100,120 – 66 – 36508.96
Darumaka: 50,30,30,20,65,70,90,70,75,120,120,120,140 – 76.92 – 36585.88
Darmanitan: 50,30,30,20,65,70,70,75,120,120,100,120,140 – 77.69 – 36663.57
Maractus: 35,20,14,40,60,75,120,80,120 – 62.6 – 36726.17
Dwebble: 20,25,60,50,60,75,70,80,150 – 65.5 – 36791.67
Crustle: 25,60,50,60,75,70,80,150 – 71.25 – 36862.92
Scraggy: 60,70,75,50,70,130,80,70,90,150,150 – 90.45 – 36953.37
Scrafty: 60,70,75,50,70,130,80,70,90,150,150 – 90.45 – 37043.82
Sigilyph: 40,65,55,70,75,90,140 – 76.43 – 37120.25
Yamask: 30,50,60,80 – 55 – 37175.25
Cofagrigus: 30,50,60,80 – 55 – 37230.25
Tirtouga: 40,30,60,40,60,80,65,50,90,75,120 – 64.54 – 37294.79
Carracosta: 40,30,60,40,60,80,65,50,90,75,120 – 64.54 – 37359.33
Archen: 40,60,50,60,60,55,60,80,70,75,80,120 – 67.5 – 37426.83
Archeops: 40,60,50,60,60,55,60,80,70,75,80,120 – 67.5 – 37494.33
Trubbish: 40,40,15,65,90,90,50,120,250 – 84.4 – 37578.73
Garbodor: 40,40,15,65,85,90,50,120,250 – 83.8 – 37662.53
Zorua: 40,40,18,60,95,85 – 56.3 – 37718.83
Zoroark: 70,40,40,18,60,95,70,85 – 59.75 – 37778.58
Minccino: 40,15,60,25,60,40,80,90,140 – 61.1 – 37839.68
Cinccino: 25,25,25 – 25 – 37864.68
Gothita: 40,50,15,65,60,80,100,90 – 62.5 – 37927.18
Gothorita: 40,50,15,65,60,80,100,90 – 62.5 – 37989.68
Gothitelle: 40,50,15,65,60,80,100,90 – 62.5 – 38052.18
Solosis: 30,80,100,90 – 75 – 38127.18
Duosion: 30,80,100,90 – 75 – 38202.18
Reuniclus: 30,80,100,90,70 – 74 – 38276.18
Ducklett: 40,60,60,60,65,75,120,120 – 75 – 38351.18
Swanna: 40,60,60,60,65,75,120,120 – 75 – 38426.18
Vanillite: 25,30,90,55,60,65,95,120 – 67.5 – 38493.68
Vanillish: 25,30,90,55,60,65,95,120 – 67.5 – 38561.18
Vanilluxe: 50,25,30,90,55,60,65,95,120 – 65.5 – 38626.68
Deerling: 50,30,60,90,100,80,120,120 – 81.25 – 38707.93
Sawsbuck: 120,50,30,60,90,100,80,75,120,120 – 84.5 – 38792.43
Emolga: 40,40,65,40,60,55,70,80 – 56.25 – 38792.43
Karrablast: 35,20,15,70,40,90,70,90,80,120 – 63 – 38855.43
Escavalier: 35,25,15,70,40,90,70,80,80,150 – 65.5 – 38920.93
Foongus: 20,30,40,60,75,50,120 – 56.43 – 38977.36
Amoongus: 20,30,40,60,75,50,120 – 56.43 – 39033.79
Frillish: 20,20,65,60,60,65,50,120,150 – 67.7 – 39101.49
Jellicent: 20,20,65,60,60,65,50,120,150 – 67.7 – 39169.19
Alomomola: 40,40,15,60,60,65,120 – 57.14 – 39226.33
Joltik: 20,20,55,60,70,75,80,80,90 – 61.1 – 39287.43
Galvantula: 20,20,55,60,70,75,80,80,90 – 61.1 – 39348.53
Ferroseed: 50,30,50,14,65,200,80,50,80,250 – 86.9 – 39435.43
Ferrothorn: 90,50,30,50,14,65,200,120,80,50,80,250 – 89.92 – 39525.35
Klink: 55,40,50,15,50,65,80,120,150 – 69.4 – 39594.75
Klang: 55,40,50,15,50,65,80,120,150 – 69.4 – 39664.15
Klinklang: 55,40,50,15,50,65,80,120,150 – 69.4 – 39733.55
Tynamo: 50,65,50 – 55 – 39788.55
Eelektrik: 70,65,50,15,40,80,80,95,40,90,120,120 – 72.08 – 39680.63
Eelektross: 75,70,40,80,80 – 69 – 39929.63
Elgyem: 50,65,70,80,90,70 – 70.83 – 40000.46
Beheeyem: 50,65,70,80,90,70 – 70.83 – 40071.29
Litwick: 40,30,20,35,70,50,100,80,140 – 62.7 – 40133.99
Lampent: 40,30,20,35,70,50,100,80,140 – 62.7 – 40196.69
Chandelure: 20,70,50 – 46.6 – 40243.29
Axew: 40,50,40,70,40,80,90,120,150 – 75.5 – 40318.79
Fraxure: 40,50,40,70,40,80,90,120,150 – 75.5 – 40394.29
Haxorus: 40,50,40,70,40,80,90,120,150 – 75.5 – 40469.79
Cubchoo: 40,55,18,65,70,120,120 – 69.71 – 40539.5
Beartic: 120,40,40,55,18,65,70,85,120,120 – 73.3 – 40612.8
Cryogonal: 15,40,20,55,65,95,70,120,70 – 61.1 – 40673.9
Shelmet: 20,40,30,40,75,85,90 – 54.29 – 40728.19
Accelgor: 20,40,40,30,40,60,75,70,90 – 51.6 – 40779.79
Stunfisk: 20,40,55,65,80,85,95,95,60 – 66.1 – 40845.89
Mienfoo: 40,40,15,60,60,75,100,70,85,130,90 – 69.54 – 40915.43
Mienshao: 40,40,15,60,60,75,100,70,85,130,90 – 69.54 – 40984.97
Druddigon: 40,60,70,80,80,70,60,70,60,90,120,120 – 76.6 – 41061.57
Golett: 40,30,20,30,60,80,100,100,100,150 – 71 – 41132.57
Golurk: 40,30,20,30,60,80,100,100,100,150 – 71 – 41203.57
Pawniard: 40,20,60,50,70,50,70,80 – 55 – 41258.57
Bisharp: 40,20,60,50,70,50,70,80 – 55 – 41313.57
Bouffalant: 40,20,15,65,60,120,120,120,150 – 78.8 – 41392.37
Rufflet: 35,15,60,60,70,75,75,60,120,120 – 69 – 41461.37
Braviary: 35,15,60,60,70,75,75,60,120,120,120 – 73.63 - 41535
Vullaby: 40,15,60,60,75,80,120 – 64.29 – 41599.29
Mandibuzz: 40,15,60,60,75,80,25,120 – 59.38 – 41658.67
Heatmor: 30,20,15,35,18,70,60,70,95,100 – 51.3 – 41709.97
Durant: 55,20,60,50,60,80,80,80,80 – 62.7 – 41772.67
Deino: 50,60,70,60,80,80,90,100,85,90,120 – 80.45 – 41853.12
Zweilous: 35,60,70,60,80,80,90,100,85,90,120 – 79.09 – 41932.21
Hydreigon: 80,60,70,60,80,80,90,100,85,90,120 – 83.18 – 42015.39
Larvesta: 40,20,90,50,60,120,60,90,120,120 – 77 – 42092.39
Volcarona: 40,20,40,35,60,100,90,120,80 – 65 – 42157.39
Cobalion: 40,30,50,90,70,80,90,120 – 71.25 – 42228.64
Terrakion: 40,30,50,90,70,75,90,100,120 – 73.8 – 42302.44
Virizion: 40,30,60,90,70,75,90,90,120 – 73.8 – 42376.24
Tornadus: 90,30,40,60,60,55,80,75,80,120,80,100,120 – 76.15 – 42452.39
Thundurus: 90,30,40,60,60,60,80,80,120,80,100,120 – 76.6 – 42528.99
Reshiram: 65,60,95,60,70,80,100,90,80,120,120,90,130 – 89.23 – 42618.22
Zekrom: 65,60,95,60,70,80,100,80,80,120,120,90,130 – 88.46 – 42706.68
Landorus: 55,50,60,50,80,90,75,100,100,100,120 – 80 – 42786.68
Kyurem (Normal): 55,60,95,60,70,65,90,120,120,90 – 82.5 – 42869.18
Kyurem (Black): 55,60,95,60,70,100,140,90,120,120,90 – 90.91 – 42960.09
Kyurem (White): 55,60,95,60,70,100,140,90,120,120,90 – 90.91 - 43051
Keldeo: 40,30,65,90,70,90,90,120,120 – 79.4 – 43130.4
Meloetta: 60,40,50,55,65,40,70,60,90,90,120 – 67.27 – 43197.67
Genesect: 85,40,50,20,50,60,70,75,80,80,90,120,150,200 – 83.57 – 43281.24
662

Level of Last Move (average)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 48
Ivysaur: 54 - 102
Venusaur: 65 - 167
Charmander: 46 - 213
Charmeleon: 56 - 269
Charizard: 55 - 324
Squirtle: 42 - 366
Wartortle: 47 - 413
Blastoise: 52 - 465
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 7 - 472
Butterfree: 34 - 506
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 7 - 513
Beedrill: 35 - 548
Pidgey: 44 - 592
Pidgeotto: 49 - 641
Pidgeot: 54 - 695
Rattata: 34 - 729
Raticate: 41 - 770
Spearow: 36 - 806
Fearow: 43 - 849
Ekans: 38 – 887
Arbok: 47 - 934
Pikachu: 50 - 984
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 38 - 1022
Sandslash: 47 - 1069
Nidoran F: 43 - 1112
Nidorina: 50 - 1162
Nidoqueen: 23 - 1185
Nidoran M: 43 - 1228
Nidorino: 50 - 1278
Nidoking: 23 - 1301
Clefairy: 48 - 1349
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 42 - 1391
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 39 - 1430
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 36 - 1466
Golbat: 43 - 1509
Oddish: 46 - 1555
Gloom: 52 - 1607
Vileplume: 19 - 1626
Paras: 41 - 1667
Parasect: 48 - 1715
Venonat: 43 - 1758
Venomoth: 50 - 1808
Diglett: 40 - 1848
Dugtrio: 47 - 1895
Meowth: 44 - 1939
Persian: 51 - 1990
Psyduck: 52 - 2042
Golduck: 59 - 2101
Mankey: 45 - 2146
Primeape: 46 - 2192
Growlithe: 50 - 2242
Arcanine: 0
Poliwag: 45 - 2287
Poliwhirl: 49 - 2336
Poliwrath: 19 - 2355
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 42 - 2397
Alakazam: 42 - 2439
Machop: 46 - 2485
Machoke: 52 - 2537
Machamp: 52 - 2589
Bellsprout: 42 - 2631
Weepinbell: 49 - 2680
Victreebel: 18 - 2698
Tentacool: 48 - 2746
Tentacruel: 50 - 2796
Geodude: 36 - 2832
Graveler: 43 - 2875
Golem: 43 - 2918
Ponyta: 48 - 2966
Rapidash: 55 - 3021
Slowpoke: 48 - 3069
Slowbro: 55 - 3124
Magnemite: 47 - 3171
Magneton: 54 - 3225
Farfetch’d: 39 - 3264
Doduo: 44 - 3308
Dodrio: 51 - 3359
Seel: 50 - 3409
Dewgong: 56 - 3465
Grimer: 55 - 3520
Muk: 60 - 3580
Shellder: 50 - 3630
Cloyster: 50 - 3680
Gastly: 35 - 3715
Haunter: 38 - 3753
Gengar: 38 - 3791
Onix: 43 - 3834
Drowzee: 37 - 3871
Hypno: 43 - 3914
Krabby: 40 - 3954
Kingler: 49 - 4003
Voltorb: 43 - 4046
Electrode: 50 - 4096
Exeggcute: 48 - 4144
Exeggutor: 28 - 4172
Cubone: 46 - 4218
Marowak: 55 - 4273
Hitmonlee: 53 - 4326
Hitmonchan: 53 - 4379
Lickitung: 39 - 4418
Koffing: 48 - 4466
Weezing: 53 - 4519
Rhyhorn: 55 - 4574
Rhydon: 64 - 4638
Chansey: 54 - 4692
Tangela: 49 - 4741
Kangaskhan: 46 - 4787
Horsea: 45 - 4832
Seadra: 52 - 4884
Goldeen: 54 - 4938
Seaking: 54 - 4992
Staryu: 47 - 5039
Starmie: 0
Mr. Mime: 47 - 5086
Scyther: 50 - 5136
Jynx: 58 - 5194
Electabuzz: 54 - 5248
Magmar: 55 - 5303
Pinsir: 54 - 5357
Tauros: 51 - 5408
Magikarp: 15 - 5423
Gyarados: 52 - 5475
Lapras: 46 - 5521
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 45 - 5566
Vaporeon: 54 - 5620
Jolteon: 54 - 5674
Flareon: 54 - 5728
Porygon: 42 - 5770
Omanyte: 53 - 5823
Omastar: 49 - 5872
Kabuto: 49 - 5921
Kabutops: 53 - 5974
Aerodactyl: 54 - 6028
Snorlax: 56 - 6084
Articuno: 60 - 6144
Zapdos: 60 - 6204
Moltres: 60 - 6264
Dratini: 50 - 6314
Dragonair: 55 - 6369
Dragonite: 60 - 6429
Mewtwo: 81 - 6510
Mew: 40 – 6550
151
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 46
Ivysaur: 56 - 102
Venusaur: 65 - 167
Charmander: 49 - 216
Charmeleon: 55 - 271
Charizard: 64 - 335
Squirtle: 47 - 382
Wartortle: 53 - 435
Blastoise: 68 - 503
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 7 - 510
Butterfree: 40 - 550
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 7 - 557
Beedrill: 40 - 597
Pidgey: 47 - 644
Pidgeotto: 55 - 699
Pidgeot: 61 - 760
Rattata: 34 - 794
Raticate: 40 - 834
Spearow: 43 - 877
Fearow: 47 - 924
Ekans: 43 - 967
Arbok: 51 - 1018
Pikachu: 50 - 1068
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 45 - 1113
Sandslash: 52 - 1165
Nidoran F: 38 - 1203
Nidorina: 46 - 1249
Nidoqueen: 23 - 1272
Nidoran M: 38 - 1310
Nidorino: 46 - 1356
Nidoking: 23 - 1379
Clefairy: 53 - 1432
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 37 - 1469
Ninetales: 43 - 1512
Jigglypuff: 39 - 1551
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 46 - 1597
Golbat: 55 - 1652
Oddish: 39 - 1691
Gloom: 44 - 1735
Vileplume: 0
Paras: 43 - 1778
Parasect: 55 - 1833
Venonat: 41 - 1874
Venomoth: 52 - 1926
Diglett: 49 - 1975
Dugtrio: 61 - 2036
Meowth: 46 - 2082
Persian: 53 - 2135
Psyduck: 50 - 2185
Golduck: 58 - 2243
Mankey: 51 - 2294
Primeape: 63 - 2357
Growlithe: 50 - 2407
Arcanine: 50 - 2457
Poliwag: 43 - 2500
Poliwhirl: 51 - 2551
Poliwrath: 51 - 2602
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 45 - 2647
Alakazam: 45 - 2692
Machop: 49 - 2741
Machoke: 61 - 2802
Machamp: 61 - 2863
Bellsprout: 45 - 2908
Weepinbell: 54 - 2962
Victreebel: 0
Tentacool: 49 - 3011
Tentacruel: 55 - 3066
Geodude: 41 - 3107
Graveler: 48 - 3155
Golem: 48 - 3203
Ponyta: 53 - 3256
Rapidash: 61 - 3317
Slowpoke: 48 - 3365
Slowbro: 54 - 3419
Magnemite: 45 - 3464
Magneton: 53 - 3517
Farfetch’d: 44 - 3561
Doduo: 37 - 3598
Dodrio: 47 - 3645
Seel: 48 - 3693
Dewgong: 60 - 3753
Grimer: 50 - 3803
Muk: 60 - 3863
Shellder: 49 - 3912
Cloyster: 41 - 3953
Gastly: 36 - 3989
Haunter: 48 - 4037
Gengar: 48 - 4085
Onix: 40 - 4125
Drowzee: 45 - 4170
Hypno: 60 - 4230
Krabby: 41 - 4271
Kingler: 49 - 4320
Voltorb: 41 - 4361
Electrode: 48 - 4409
Exeggcute: 43 - 4452
Exeggutor: 31 - 4483
Cubone: 41 - 4524
Marowak: 53 - 4577
Hitmonlee: 51 - 4628
Hitmonchan: 50 - 4678
Lickitung: 43 - 4721
Koffing: 45 - 4766
Weezing: 51 - 4817
Rhyhorn: 55 - 4872
Rhydon: 65 - 4937
Chansey: 57 - 4994
Tangela: 46 - 5040
Kangaskhan: 49 - 5089
Horsea: 43 - 5132
Seadra: 51 - 5183
Goldeen: 52 - 5235
Seaking: 61 - 5296
Staryu: 50 - 5346
Starmie: 37 - 5383
Mr. Mime: 46 - 5429
Scyther: 48 - 5477
Jynx: 57 - 5534
Electabuzz: 58 - 5592
Magmar: 57 - 5649
Pinsir: 43 - 5692
Tauros: 53 - 5745
Magikarp: 30 - 5775
Gyarados: 50 - 5825
Lapras: 57 - 5882
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 42 - 5924
Vaporeon: 52 - 5976
Jolteon: 52 - 6028
Flareon: 52 - 6080
Porygon: 44 - 6124
Omanyte: 55 - 6179
Omastar: 65 - 6244
Kabuto: 55 - 6299
Kabutops: 65 - 6364
Aerodactyl: 50 - 6414
Snorlax: 57 - 6471
Articuno: 73 - 6544
Zapdos: 73 - 6617
Moltres: 73 - 6690
Dratini: 57 - 6747
Dragonair: 65 - 6812
Dragonite: 75 - 6887
Mewtwo: 99 - 6986
Mew: 50 - 7036
Chikorita: 50 - 7086
Bayleef: 55 - 7141
Meganium: 61 - 7202
Cyndaquil: 46 - 7248
Quilava: 54 - 7302
Typhlosion: 60 - 7362
Totodile: 52 - 7414
Croconaw: 55 - 7469
Feraligatr: 58 - 7527
Sentret: 41 - 7568
Furret: 48
Hoothoot: 48 - 7616
Noctowl: 57 - 7673
Ledyba: 50 - 7723
Ledian: 60 - 7783
Spinarak: 53 - 7836
Ariados: 63 - 7899
Crobat: 55 - 7954
Chinchou: 41 - 7995
Lanturn: 53 - 8048
Pichu: 11 - 8059
Cleffa: 13 - 8072
Igglybuff: 14 - 8086
Togepi: 38 - 8124
Togetic: 38 - 8162
Natu: 50 - 8212
Xatu: 65 - 8277
Mareep: 37 - 8314
Flaaffy: 45 - 8359
Ampharos: 57 - 8416
Bellossom: 55 - 8471
Marill: 36 - 8507
Azumarill: 48 - 8555
Sudowoodo: 46 - 8601
Politoed: 51 - 8652
Hoppip: 30 - 8682
Skiploom: 36 - 8718
Jumpluff: 44 - 8762
Aipom: 46 - 8808
Sunkern: 46 - 8854
Sunflora: 46 - 8900
Yanma: 43 - 8943
Wooper: 51 - 8994
Quagsire: 59 - 9053
Espeon: 52 - 9105
Umbreon: 52 - 9157
Murkrow: 41 - 9198
Slowking: 48 - 9246
Misdreavus: 46 - 9292
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 54 - 9346
Pineco: 50 - 9396
Forretress: 59 - 9455
Dunsparce: 38 - 9493
Gligar: 52 - 9545
Steelix: 49 - 9594
Snubbull: 43 - 9637
Granbull: 51 - 9688
Qwilfish: 46 - 9734
Scizor: 48 - 9782
Shuckle: 37 - 9819
Heracross: 54 - 9873
Sneasel: 65 - 9938
Teddiursa: 50 - 9988
Ursaring: 59 - 10047
Slugma: 50 - 10097
Magcargo: 60 - 10157
Swinub: 55 - 10212
Piloswine: 70 - 10282
Corsola: 43 - 10325
Remoraid: 55 - 10380
Octillery: 70 - 10450
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 49 - 10499
Skarmory: 49 - 10548
Houndour: 43 - 10591
Houndoom: 52 - 10642
Kingdra: 51 - 10693
Phanpy: 49 - 10742
Donphan: 49 - 10791
Porygon2: 44 - 10835
Stantler: 49 - 10884
Smeargle: 91 - 10975
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 49 - 11024
Smoochum: 49 - 11073
Elekid: 49 - 11122
Magby: 49 - 11171
Miltank: 53 - 11224
Blissey: 47 - 11271
Raikou: 71 - 11342
Entei: 71 - 11413
Suicune: 71 - 11484
Larvitar: 57 - 11541
Pupitar: 65 - 11606
Tyranitar: 75 - 11681
Lugia: 99 - 11780
Ho-oh: 99 - 11879
Celebi: 50 – 11977
251
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 46
Ivysaur: 56 - 102
Venusaur: 65 - 167
Charmander: 49 - 216
Charmeleon: 55 - 271
Charizard: 64 - 335
Squirtle: 47 - 382
Wartortle: 53 - 435
Blastoise: 68 - 503
Caterpie: 0
Metapod: 7 - 510
Butterfree: 47 - 557
Weedle: 0
Kakuna: 7 - 564
Beedrill: 45 - 609
Pidgey: 47 - 656
Pidgeotto: 52 - 708
Pidgeot: 62 - 770
Rattata: 41 - 811
Raticate: 50 - 861
Spearow: 43 - 904
Fearow: 47 - 951
Ekans: 44 - 995
Arbok: 56 - 1051
Pikachu: 50 - 1101
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 53 - 1154
Sandslash: 62 - 1216
Nidoran F: 47 - 1263
Nidorina: 53 - 1316
Nidoqueen: 43 - 1359
Nidoran M: 47 - 1406
Nidorino: 53 - 1459
Nidoking: 43 - 1502
Clefairy: 45 - 1547
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 41 - 1588
Ninetales: 45 - 1633
Jigglypuff: 49 - 1682
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 46 - 1728
Golbat: 56 - 1784
Oddish: 39 - 1823
Gloom: 44 - 1867
Vileplume: 44 - 1911
Paras: 49 - 1960
Parasect: 59 - 2019
Venonat: 41 - 2060
Venomoth: 52 - 2112
Diglett: 49 - 2161
Dugtrio: 64 - 2225
Meowth: 50 - 2275
Persian: 61 - 2336
Psyduck: 50 - 2386
Golduck: 58 - 2444
Mankey: 51 - 2495
Primeape: 63 - 2558
Growlithe: 49 - 2607
Arcanine: 49 - 2656
Poliwag: 43 - 2699
Poliwhirl: 51 - 2750
Poliwrath: 51 - 2801
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 43 - 2844
Alakazam: 43 - 2887
Machop: 49 - 2936
Machoke: 59 - 2995
Machamp: 59 - 3054
Bellsprout: 45 - 3099
Weepinbell: 54 - 3153
Victreebel: 0
Tentacool: 49 - 3202
Tentacruel: 55 - 3257
Geodude: 46 - 3303
Graveler: 62 - 3365
Golem: 62 - 3427
Ponyta: 53 - 3480
Rapidash: 63 - 3543
Slowpoke: 48 - 3591
Slowbro: 55 - 3646
Magnemite: 50 - 3696
Magneton: 62 - 3758
Farfetch’d: 46 - 3804
Doduo: 45 - 3849
Dodrio: 60 - 3909
Seel: 49 - 3958
Dewgong: 64 - 4022
Grimer: 53 - 4075
Muk: 61 - 4136
Shellder: 50 - 4186
Cloyster: 43 - 4229
Gastly: 48 - 4277
Haunter: 64 - 4341
Gengar: 64 - 4405
Onix: 57 - 4462
Drowzee: 47 - 4509
Hypno: 60 - 4569
Krabby: 49 - 4618
Kingler: 65 - 4683
Voltorb: 49 - 4732
Electrode: 59 - 4791
Exeggcute: 43 - 4834
Exeggutor: 31 - 4865
Cubone: 45 - 4910
Marowak: 61 - 4971
Hitmonlee: 51 - 5022
Hitmonchan: 50 - 5072
Lickitung: 51 - 5123
Koffing: 49 - 5172
Weezing: 58 - 5230
Rhyhorn: 57 - 5287
Rhydon: 66 - 5353
Chansey: 57 - 5410
Tangela: 46 - 5456
Kangaskhan: 49 - 5505
Horsea: 50 - 5555
Seadra: 62 - 5617
Goldeen: 57 - 5674
Seaking: 69 - 5743
Staryu: 46 - 5789
Starmie: 33 - 5822
Mr. Mime: 53 - 5875
Scyther: 46 - 5921
Jynx: 67 - 5988
Electabuzz: 58 - 6046
Magmar: 57 - 6103
Pinsir: 49 - 6152
Tauros: 53 - 6205
Magikarp: 30 - 6235
Gyarados: 55 - 6290
Lapras: 55 - 6345
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 42 - 6387
Vaporeon: 52 - 6439
Jolteon: 52 - 6491
Flareon: 52 - 6543
Porygon: 48 - 6591
Omanyte: 55 - 6646
Omastar: 65 - 6711
Kabuto: 55 - 6766
Kabutops: 65 - 6831
Aerodactyl: 50 - 6881
Snorlax: 53 - 6934
Articuno: 85 - 7019
Zapdos: 85 - 7104
Moltres: 85 - 7189
Dratini: 57 - 7246
Dragonair: 65 - 7311
Dragonite: 75 - 7386
Mewtwo: 99 - 7485
Mew: 50 - 7535
Chikorita: 50 - 7585
Bayleef: 55 - 7640
Meganium: 61 - 7701
Cyndaquil: 46 - 7747
Quilava: 54 - 7801
Typhlosion: 60 - 7861
Totodile: 52 - 7913
Croconaw: 55 - 7968
Feraligatr: 58 - 8026
Sentret: 49 - 8075
Furret: 59 - 8134
Hoothoot: 48 - 8182
Noctowl: 57 - 8239
Ledyba: 50 - 8289
Ledian: 60 - 8349
Spinarak: 53 - 8402
Ariados: 63 - 8465
Crobat: 56 - 8521
Chinchou: 49 - 8570
Lanturn: 61 - 8631
Pichu: 11 - 8642
Cleffa: 17 - 8659
Igglybuff: 14 - 8673
Togepi: 41 - 8714
Togetic: 41 - 8755
Natu: 50 - 8805
Xatu: 65 - 8870
Mareep: 37 - 8907
Flaaffy: 45 - 8952
Ampharos: 57 - 9009
Bellossom: 55 - 9064
Marill: 45 - 9109
Azumarill: 57 - 9166
Sudowoodo: 57 - 9223
Politoed: 51 - 9274
Hoppip: 30 - 9304
Skiploom: 36 - 9340
Jumpluff: 44 - 9384
Aipom: 50 - 9434
Sunkern: 42 - 9476
Sunflora: 42 - 9518
Yanma: 50 - 9568
Wooper: 51 - 9619
Quagsire: 61 - 9680
Espeon: 52 - 9732
Umbreon: 52 - 9784
Murkrow: 48 - 9832
Slowking: 47 - 9879
Misdreavus: 53 - 9932
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 49 - 9981
Pineco: 50 - 10031
Forretress: 59 - 10090
Dunsparce: 51 - 10141
Gligar: 52 - 10193
Steelix: 57 - 10250
Snubbull: 53 - 10303
Granbull: 61 - 10364
Qwilfish: 46 - 10410
Scizor: 46 - 10456
Shuckle: 37 - 10493
Heracross: 53 - 10546
Sneasel: 64 - 10610
Teddiursa: 49 - 10659
Ursaring: 49 - 10708
Slugma: 50 - 10758
Magcargo: 60 - 10818
Swinub: 55 - 10873
Piloswine: 70 - 10943
Corsola: 45 - 10988
Remoraid: 55 - 11043
Octillery: 70 - 11113
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 50 - 11163
Skarmory: 45 - 11208
Houndour: 49 - 11257
Houndoom: 59 - 11316
Kingdra: 62 - 11378
Phanpy: 49 - 11427
Donphan: 49 - 11476
Porygon2: 48 - 11524
Stantler: 49 - 11573
Smeargle: 91 - 11664
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 49 - 11713
Smoochum: 49 - 11762
Elekid: 49 - 11811
Magby: 49 - 11860
Miltank: 53 - 11913
Blissey: 47 - 11960
Raikou: 81 - 12041
Entei: 81 - 12122
Suicune: 81 - 12203
Larvitar: 57 - 12260
Pupitar: 65 - 12325
Tyranitar: 75 - 12400
Lugia: 99 - 12499
Ho-oh: 99 - 12598
Celebi: 50 - 12648
Treecko: 46 - 12694
Grovyle: 53 - 12747
Sceptile: 59 - 12806
Torchic: 43 - 12849
Combusken: 50 - 12899
Blaziken: 59 - 12958
Mudkip: 46 - 13004
Marshtomp: 53 - 13057
Swampert: 61 - 13118
Poochyena: 45 - 13163
Mightyena: 52 - 13215
Zigzagoon: 41 - 13256
Linoone: 53 - 13309
Wurmple: 5 - 13314
Silcoon: 7 - 13321
Beautifly: 38 - 13359
Cascoon: 7 - 13366
Dustox: 38 - 13404
Lotad: 43 - 13447
Lombre: 49 - 13496
Ludicolo: 0
Seedot: 43 - 13539
Nuzleaf: 49 - 13588
Shiftry: 0
Taillow: 43 - 13631
Swellow: 49 - 13680
Wingull: 55 - 13735
Pelipper: 61 - 13796
Ralts: 46 - 13842
Kirlia: 54 - 13896
Gardevoir: 60 - 13956
Surskit: 37 - 13993
Masquerain: 53 - 14046
Shroomish: 54 - 14100
Breloom: 54 - 14154
Slakoth: 43 - 14197
Vigoroth: 49 - 14246
Slaking: 43 - 14289
Nincada: 45 - 14334
Ninjask: 45 – 14379
Shedinja: 45 - 14424
Whismur: 45 - 14469
Loudred: 57 - 14526
Exploud: 63 - 14589
Makuhita: 49 - 14638
Hariyama: 55 - 14693
Azurill: 21 - 14714
Nosepass: 46 - 14760
Skitty: 39 - 14799
Delcatty: 0 - 14844
Sableye: 45 - 14889
Mawile: 46 - 14935
Aron: 44 - 14979
Lairon: 53 - 15032
Aggron: 63 - 15095
Meditite: 48 - 15143
Medicham: 56 - 15199
Electrike: 41 - 15240
Manectric: 53 - 15293
Plusle: 47 - 15387
Minun: 47 - 15434
Volbeat: 37 - 15471
Illumise: 37 - 15508
Roselia: 57 - 15565
Gulpin: 39 - 15604
Swalot: 48 - 15652
Carvanha: 43 - 15652
Sharpedo: 53 - 15705
Wailmer: 50 - 15755
Wailord: 59 - 15814
Numel: 49 - 15863
Camerupt: 55 - 15918
Torkoal: 46 - 15964
Spoink: 43 - 16007
Grumpig: 55 - 16062
Spinda: 56 - 16118
Trapinch: 57 - 16175
Vibrava: 57 - 16232
Flygon: 65 - 16297
Cacnea: 49 - 16346
Cacturne: 59 - 16405
Swablu: 48 - 16453
Altaria: 59 - 16512
Zangoose: 55 - 16567
Seviper: 43 - 16610
Lunatone: 49 - 16659
Solrock: 49 - 16708
Barboach: 41 - 16749
Whiscash: 56 - 16805
Corphish: 46 - 16851
Crawdaunt: 56 - 16907
Baltoy: 45 - 16952
Claydol: 55 - 17007
Lileep: 50 - 17057
Cradily: 60 - 17117
Anorith: 55 - 17172
Armaldo: 64 - 17236
Feebas: 30 - 17266
Milotic: 50 - 17316
Castform: 30 - 17346
Kecleon: 49 - 17395
Shuppet: 56 - 17451
Banette: 64 - 17515
Duskull: 49 - 17564
Dusclops: 58 - 17622
Tropius: 47 - 17669
Chimecho: 46 - 17715
Absol: 46 - 17761
Wynaut: 15 - 17776
Snorunt: 43 - 17819
Glalie: 61 - 17880
Spheal: 49 - 17929
Sealeo: 55 - 17984
Walrein: 61 - 18045
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 50 - 18095
Gorebyss: 50 - 18145
Relicanth: 64 - 18209
Luvdisc: 48 - 18257
Bagon: 53 - 18310
Shelgon: 78 - 18388
Salamence: 93 - 18481
Beldum: 0
Metang: 62 - 18543
Metagross: 77 - 18620
Regirock: 65 - 18685
Regice: 65 - 18750
Registeel: 65 - 18815
Latias: 50 - 18865
Latios: 50 - 18915
Kyogre: 75 - 18990
Groudon: 75 - 19065
Rayquaza: 75 - 19140
Jirachi: 50 - 19190
Deoxys: 50 – 19240
386
Gen 4
Bulbasaur: 37
Ivysaur: 44 - 81
Venusaur: 53 - 134
Charmander: 37 - 171
Charmeleon: 43 - 214
Charizard: 66 - 280
Squirtle: 40 - 320
Wartortle: 48 - 368
Blastoise: 60 - 428
Caterpie: 15 - 443
Metapod: 7 - 450
Butterfree: 40 - 490
Weedle: 15 - 505
Kakuna: 7 - 512
Beedrill: 40 - 552
Pidgey: 49 - 601
Pidgeotto: 57 - 658
Pidgeot: 62 - 720
Rattata: 34 - 754
Raticate: 44 - 798
Spearow: 37 - 835
Fearow: 47 - 882
Ekans: 41 - 923
Arbok: 56 - 979
Pikachu: 45 - 1024
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 37 - 1061
Sandslash: 52 - 1113
Nidoran F: 45 - 1158
Nidorina: 58 - 1216
Nidoqueen: 58 - 1274
Nidoran M: 45 - 1319
Nidorino: 58 - 1377
Nidoking: 58 - 1435
Clefairy: 46 - 1481
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 47 - 1528
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 49 - 1577
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 41 - 1618
Golbat: 51 - 1669
Oddish: 41 - 1710
Gloom: 53 - 1763
Vileplume: 65 - 1828
Paras: 43 - 1871
Parasect: 55 - 1926
Venonat: 47 - 1973
Venomoth: 59 - 2032
Diglett: 40 - 2072
Dugtrio: 50 - 2122
Meowth: 54 - 2176
Persian: 68 - 2244
Psyduck: 48 - 2292
Golduck: 56 - 2348
Mankey: 49 - 2397
Primeape: 59 - 2456
Growlithe: 48 - 2504
Arcanine: 39 - 2543
Poliwag: 41 - 2584
Poliwhirl: 53 - 2637
Poliwrath: 53 - 5274
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 46 - 5320
Alakazam: 46 - 5366
Machop: 46 - 5412
Machoke: 51 - 5463
Machamp: 51 - 5514
Bellsprout: 47 - 5561
Weepinbell: 47 - 5608
Victreebel: 47 - 5655
Tentacool: 43 - 5698
Tentacruel: 55 - 5753
Geodude: 39 - 5792
Graveler: 49 - 5841
Golem: 49 - 5890
Ponyta: 48 - 5938
Rapidash: 58 - 5996
Slowpoke: 57 - 6053
Slowbro: 67 - 6120
Magnemite: 54 - 6174
Magneton: 60 - 6234
Farfetch’d: 45 - 6279
Doduo: 46 - 6325
Dodrio: 54 - 6379
Seel: 51 - 6430
Dewgong: 51 - 6481
Grimer: 49 - 6530
Muk: 65 - 6595
Shellder: 49 - 6644
Cloyster: 40 - 6684
Gastly: 43 - 6727
Haunter: 55 - 6782
Gengar: 55 - 6837
Onix: 54 - 6891
Drowzee: 53 - 6944
Hypno: 69 - 7013
Krabby: 45 - 7058
Kingler: 63 - 7121
Voltorb: 47 - 7168
Electrode: 57 - 7225
Exeggcute: 47 - 7272
Exeggutor: 47 - 7319
Cubone: 43 - 7362
Marowak: 53 - 7415
Hitmonlee: 57 - 7472
Hitmonchan: 56 - 7528
Lickitung: 57 - 7585
Koffing: 51 - 7636
Weezing: 63 - 7699
Rhyhorn: 57 - 7756
Rhydon: 57 - 7813
Chansey: 46 - 7859
Tangela: 54 - 7913
Kangaskhan: 49 - 7962
Horsea: 42 - 8004
Seadra: 57 - 8061
Goldeen: 51 - 8112
Seaking: 63 - 8175
Staryu: 55 - 8230
Starmie: 28 - 8258
Mr. Mime: 50 - 8308
Scyther: 61 - 8369
Jynx: 55 - 8424
Electabuzz: 58 - 8482
Magmar: 54 - 8536
Pinsir: 52 - 8588
Tauros: 55 - 8643
Magikarp: 30 - 8673
Gyarados: 47 - 8720
Lapras: 55 - 8775
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 57 - 8832
Vaporeon: 78 - 8910
Jolteon: 78 - 8988
Flareon: 78 - 9066
Porygon: 62 – 9128
Omanyte: 52 - 9180
Omastar: 67 - 9247
Kabuto: 51 - 9298
Kabutops: 72 - 9370
Aerodactyl: 73 - 9443
Snorlax: 49 - 9492
Articuno: 85 - 9577
Zapdos: 85 - 9662
Moltres: 85 - 9747
Dratini: 55 - 9802
Dragonair: 67 - 9869
Dragonite: 73 - 9942
Mewtwo: 100 - 10042
Mew: 100 - 10142
Chikorita: 45 - 10187
Bayleef: 54 - 10241
Meganium: 66 - 10307
Cyndaquil: 49 - 10356
Quilava: 57 - 10413
Typhlosion: 57 - 10470
Totodile: 48 - 10518
Croconaw: 57 - 10575
Feraligatr: 71 - 10646
Sentret: 47 - 10693
Furret: 56 - 10749
Hoothoot: 49 - 10798
Noctowl: 57- 10855
Ledyba: 41 - 10896
Ledian: 53 - 10949
Spinarak: 43 - 10992
Ariados: 50 - 11042
Crobat: 51 - 11093
Chinchou: 45 - 11138
Lanturn: 57 - 11195
Pichu: 18 - 11213
Cleffa: 16 - 11229
Igglybuff: 17 - 11246
Togepi: 51 - 11297
Togetic: 51 - 11348
Natu: 47 - 11395
Xatu: 59 - 11454
Mareep: 46 - 11500
Flaaffy: 53 - 11553
Ampharos: 68 - 11621
Bellossom: 53 - 11674
Marill: 42 - 11716
Azumarill: 54 - 11770
Sudowoodo: 49 - 11819
Politoed: 53 - 11872
Hoppip: 43 - 11915
Skiploom: 52 - 11967
Jumpluff: 52 - 12019
Aipom: 43 - 12062
Sunkern: 45 - 12107
Sunflora: 43 - 12150
Yanma: 57 - 12207
Wooper: 47 - 12254
Quagsire: 53 - 12307
Espeon: 78 - 12385
Umbreon: 78 - 12463
Murkrow: 45 - 12508
Slowking: 57 - 12565
Misdreavus: 50 - 12615
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 46 - 12661
Pineco: 45 - 12706
Forretress: 67 - 12773
Dunsparce: 53 - 12826
Gligar: 45 - 12871
Steelix: 54 - 12925
Snubbull: 49 - 12974
Granbull: 59 - 13033
Qwilfish: 57 - 13090
Scizor: 61 - 13151
Shuckle: 48 - 13199
Heracross: 55 - 13254
Sneasel: 49 - 13303
Teddiursa: 57 - 13360
Ursaring: 67 - 13427
Slugma: 56 - 13483
Magcargo: 66 - 13549
Swinub: 49 - 13598
Piloswine: 65 - 13663
Corsola: 53 - 13716
Remoraid: 45 - 13761
Octillery: 55 - 13816
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 49 - 13865
Skarmory: 50 - 13915
Houndour: 53 - 13968
Houndoom: 60 - 14028
Kingdra: 57 - 14085
Phanpy: 42 - 14127
Donphan: 54 - 14181
Porygon2: 67 - 14248
Stantler: 53 - 14301
Smeargle: 91 - 14392
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 55 - 14447
Smoochum: 45 - 14492
Elekid: 46 - 14538
Magby: 46 - 14584
Miltank: 55 - 14639
Blissey: 46 - 14685
Raikou: 85 - 14770
Entei: 85 - 14855
Suicune: 85 - 14940
Larvitar: 50 - 14990
Pupitar: 60 - 15050
Tyranitar: 70 - 15120
Lugia: 99 - 15219
Ho-oh: 99 - 15318
Celebi: 91 - 15409
Treecko: 51 - 15460
Grovyle: 59 - 15519
Sceptile: 67 - 15586
Torchic: 43 - 15629
Combusken: 54 - 15683
Blaziken: 66 - 15749
Mudkip: 46 - 15795
Marshtomp: 53 - 15848
Swampert: 69 - 15917
Poochyena: 53 - 15970
Mightyena: 62 - 16032
Zigzagoon: 45 - 16077
Linoone: 59 - 16136
Wurmple: 15 - 16151
Silcoon: 7 - 16158
Beautifly: 41 - 16199
Cascoon: 7 - 16206
Dustox: 41 - 16247
Lotad: 45 - 16292
Lombre: 45 - 16337
Ludicolo: 0
Seedot: 43 - 16380
Nuzleaf: 49 - 16429
Shiftry: 49 - 16478
Taillow: 53 - 16531
Swellow: 61 - 16592
Wingull: 47 - 16639
Pelipper: 57 - 16696
Ralts: 45 - 16741
Kirlia: 53 - 16794
Gardevoir: 65 - 16859
Surskit: 43 - 16902
Masquerain: 61 - 16963
Shroomish: 45 - 17008
Breloom: 45 - 17053
Slakoth: 43 - 17096
Vigoroth: 49 - 17145
Slaking: 61 - 17206
Nincada: 45 - 17251
Ninjask: 52 - 17303
Shedinja: 59 - 17362
Whismur: 45 - 17407
Loudred: 57 - 17464
Exploud: 71 - 17535
Makuhita: 43 - 17578
Hariyama: 57 - 17635
Azurill: 18 - 17653
Nosepass: 79 - 17732
Skitty: 46 - 17778
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 57 - 17835
Mawile: 56 - 17891
Aron: 46 - 17937
Lairon: 56 - 17993
Aggron: 65 - 18058
Meditite: 46 - 18104
Medicham: 55 - 18159
Electrike: 49 - 18208
Manectric: 61 - 18269
Plusle: 51 - 18320
Minun: 51 - 18371
Volbeat: 45 - 18416
Illumise: 45 - 18461
Roselia: 46 - 18507
Gulpin: 54 - 18561
Swalot: 66 - 18627
Carvanha: 38 - 18665
Sharpedo: 56 - 18721
Wailmer: 47 - 18768
Wailord: 62 - 18830
Numel: 51 - 18881
Camerupt: 67 - 18948
Torkoal: 55 - 19003
Spoink: 48 - 19051
Grumpig: 60 - 19111
Spinda: 55 - 19166
Trapinch: 89 - 19255
Vibrava: 57 - 19312
Flygon: 57 - 19369
Cacnea: 57 - 19426
Cacturne: 71 - 19497
Swablu: 50 - 19547
Altaria: 70 - 19617
Zangoose: 53 - 19670
Seviper: 55 - 19725
Lunatone: 56 - 19781
Solrock: 56 - 19837
Barboach: 47 - 19884
Whiscash: 57 - 19941
Corphish: 53 - 19994
Crawdaunt: 65 - 20059
Baltoy: 71 - 20130
Claydol: 86 - 20216
Lileep: 64 - 20280
Cradily: 76 - 20356
Anorith: 61 - 20417
Armaldo: 73 - 20490
Feebas: 30 - 20520
Milotic: 49 - 20569
Castform: 30 - 20599
Kecleon: 64 - 20663
Shuppet: 50 - 20713
Banette: 66 - 20779
Duskull: 46 – 20825
Dusclops: 61 - 20886
Tropius: 61 - 20947
Chimecho: 49 - 20996
Absol: 65 - 21061
Wynaut: 15 - 21076
Snorunt: 46 - 21122
Glalie: 59 - 21181
Spheal: 49 - 21230
Sealeo: 55 - 21285
Walrein: 65 - 21350
Clamperl: 0
Huntail: 51 - 21401
Gorebyss: 51 - 21452
Relicanth: 64 - 21516
Luvdisc: 51 - 21567
Bagon: 55 - 21622
Shelgon: 61 - 21683
Salamence: 70 - 21753
Beldum: 0
Metang: 56 - 21809
Metagross: 71 - 21880
Regirock: 89 - 21969
Regice: 89 - 22058
Registeel: 89 - 22147
Latias: 70 - 22217
Latios: 70 - 22287
Kyogre: 90 - 22377
Groudon: 90 - 22467
Rayquaza: 90 - 22557
Jirachi: 70 - 22627
Deoxys: 97 - 22724
Turtwig: 45 - 22769
Grotle: 52 - 22821
Torterra: 57 - 22878
Chimchar: 41 - 22919
Monferno: 49 - 22968
Infernape: 57 - 23025
Piplup: 43 - 23068
Prinplup: 51 - 23119
Empoleon: 59 - 23178
Starly: 37 - 23215
Staravia: 43 - 23258
Staraptor: 49 - 23307
Bidoof: 45 - 23352
Bibarel: 53 - 23405
Kricketot: 16 - 23421
Kricketune: 50 - 23471
Shinx: 41 - 23512
Luxio: 48 - 23560
Luxray: 56 - 23616
Budew: 16 - 23632
Roserade: 0
Cranidos: 43 - 23675
Rampardos: 52 - 23727
Shieldon: 43 - 23770
Bastiodon: 52 - 23822
Burmy: 20 - 23842
Wormadam: 47 - 23889
Mothim: 47 - 23936
Combee: 13 - 23949
Vespiquen: 43 - 23992
Pachirisu: 37 - 24029
Buizel: 45 - 24074
Floatzel: 50 - 24124
Cherubi: 40 - 24164
Cherrim: 48 - 24212
Shellos: 46 - 24258
Gastrodon: 54 - 24312
Ambipom: 43 - 24355
Drifloon: 43 - 24398
Drifblim: 51 - 24449
Buneary: 53 - 24502
Lopunny: 53 - 24555
Mismagius: 0
Honchkrow: 55 - 24610
Glameow: 45 - 24655
Purugly: 53 - 24708
Chingling: 22 - 24730
Stunky: 44 - 24774
Skuntank: 52 - 24826
Bronzor: 52 - 24878
Bronzong: 67 - 24945
Bonsly: 46 - 24991
Mime Jr.: 50 - 25041
Happiny: 12 - 25053
Chatot: 45 - 25098
Spiritomb: 49 - 25147
Gible: 37 - 25184
Gabite: 49 - 25233
Garchomp: 55 - 25288
Munchlax: 49 - 25337
Riolu: 29 - 25366
Lucario: 51 - 25417
Hippopotas: 50 - 25467
Hippowdon: 60 - 25527
Skorupi: 50 - 25577
Drapion: 58 - 25635
Croagunk: 45 - 25680
Toxicroak: 54 - 25734
Carnivine: 47 - 25781
Finneon: 49 - 25830
Lumineon: 59 - 25889
Mantyke: 49 - 25938
Snover: 46 - 25984
Abomasnow: 58 - 26042
Weavile: 49 - 26091
Magnezone: 60 - 26151
Lickilicky: 57 - 26208
Rhyperior: 61 - 26269
Tangrowth: 57 - 26326
Electivire: 67 - 26393
Magmortar: 67 - 26460
Togekiss: 0
Yanmega: 57 - 26517
Leafeon: 78 - 26595
Glaceon: 78 - 26673
Gliscor: 45 - 26718
Mamoswine: 65 - 26783
Porygon-Z: 67 - 26850
Gallade: 53 - 26903
Probopass: 79 - 26982
Dusknoir: 61 - 27043
Froslass: 59 - 27102
Rotom: 50 - 27152
Uxie: 76 - 27228
Mesprit: 76 - 27304
Azelf: 76 - 27380
Dialga: 90 - 27470
Palkia: 90 - 27560
Heatran: 96 - 27656
Regigigas: 100 - 27756
Giratina: 90 - 27846
Cresselia: 93 - 27939
Phione: 69 - 28008
Manaphy: 76 - 28084
Darkrai: 93 - 28177
Shaymin: 100 - 28277
Arceus: 100 – 28377
493
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 37
Ivysaur: 44 - 81
Venusaur: 53 - 134
Charmander: 46 - 180
Charmeleon: 54 - 234
Charizard: 77 - 311
Squirtle: 40 - 351
Wartortle: 48 - 399
Blastoise: 60 - 459
Caterpie: 15 - 474
Metapod: 7 - 481
Butterfree: 46 - 527
Weedle: 15 - 542
Kakuna: 7 - 549
Beedrill: 40 - 589
Pidgey: 53 - 642
Pidgeotto: 62 - 704
Pidgeot: 68 - 772
Rattata: 34 - 806
Raticate: 44 - 850
Spearow: 37 - 887
Fearow: 53 - 940
Ekans: 49 - 989
Arbok: 63 - 1052
Pikachu: 50 - 1102
Raichu: 0
Sandshrew: 46 - 1148
Sandslash: 46 - 1194
Nidoran F: 45 - 1239
Nidorina: 58 - 1297
Nidoqueen: 58 - 1355
Nidoran M: 45 - 1400
Nidorino: 58 - 1458
Nidoking: 58 - 1516
Clefairy: 58 - 1574
Clefable: 0
Vulpix: 54 - 1628
Ninetales: 0
Jigglypuff: 53 - 1681
Wigglytuff: 0
Zubat: 45 - 1726
Golbat: 57 - 1783
Oddish: 41 - 1824
Gloom: 53 - 1877
Vileplume: 65 - 1942
Paras: 54 - 1996
Parasect: 66 - 2062
Venonat: 47 - 2109
Venomoth: 63 - 2172
Diglett: 45 - 2217
Dugtrio: 57 - 2274
Meowth: 54 - 2328
Persian: 68 - 2396
Psyduck: 57 - 2453
Golduck: 69 - 2522
Mankey: 53 - 2575
Primeape: 63 - 2638
Growlithe: 56 - 2694
Arcanine: 39 - 2733
Poliwag: 41 - 2774
Poliwhirl: 53 - 2827
Poliwrath: 53 - 2880
Abra: 0
Kadabra: 52 - 2932
Alakazam: 52 - 2984
Machop: 49 - 3033
Machoke: 55 - 3088
Machamp: 55 - 3143
Bellsprout: 47 - 3190
Weepinbell: 47 - 3237
Victreebel: 47 - 3284
Tentacool: 54 - 3338
Tentacruel: 61 - 3399
Geodude: 50 - 3449
Graveler: 64 - 3513
Golem: 69 - 3582
Ponyta: 49 - 3631
Rapidash: 49 - 3680
Slowpoke: 58 - 3738
Slowbro: 68 - 3806
Magnemite: 59 - 3865
Magneton: 73
Farfetch’d: 55
Doduo: 50 - 3938
Dodrio: 60 - 3998
Seel: 53 - 4051
Dewgong: 65 - 4116
Grimer: 52 - 4168
Muk: 64 - 4232
Shellder: 61 - 4293
Cloyster: 52 - 4345
Gastly: 47 - 4392
Haunter: 61 - 4453
Gengar: 61 - 4514
Onix: 62 - 4576
Drowzee: 61 - 4637
Hypno: 61 - 4698
Krabby: 45 - 4743
Kingler: 63 - 4806
Voltorb: 50 - 4856
Electrode: 62 - 4918
Exeggcute: 53 - 4971
Exeggutor: 47 - 5018
Cubone: 47 - 5065
Marowak: 59 - 5124
Hitmonlee: 61 - 5185
Hitmonchan: 66 - 5251
Lickitung: 57 - 5308
Koffing: 55 - 5363
Weezing: 65 - 5428
Rhyhorn: 67 - 5495
Rhydon: 77 - 5572
Chansey: 54 - 5626
Tangela: 54 - 5680
Kangaskhan: 55 - 5735
Horsea: 42 - 5777
Seadra: 57 - 5834
Goldeen: 57 - 5891
Seaking: 72 - 5963
Staryu: 60 - 6023
Starmie: 28 - 6051
Mr. Mime: 50 - 6101
Scyther: 61 - 6162
Jynx: 60 - 6222
Electabuzz: 62 - 6284
Magmar: 62 - 6346
Pinsir: 52 - 6398
Tauros: 63 - 6461
Magikarp: 30 - 6491
Gyarados: 47 - 6538
Lapras: 55 - 6593
Ditto: 0
Eevee: 57 - 6650
Vaporeon: 78 - 6728
Jolteon: 78 - 6806
Flareon: 78 - 6884
Porygon: 62 - 6946
Omanyte: 55 - 7001
Omastar: 75 - 7076
Kabuto: 51 - 7127
Kabutops: 72 - 7199
Aerodactyl: 81 - 7280
Snorlax: 57 - 7337
Articuno: 92 - 7429
Zapdos: 92 - 7521
Moltres: 92 - 7613
Dratini: 61 - 7674
Dragonair: 75 - 7749
Dragonite: 81 - 7830
Mewtwo: 100 - 7930
Mew: 100 - 8030
Chikorita: 45 - 8075
Bayleef: 54 - 8129
Meganium: 66 - 8195
Cyndaquil: 58 - 8253
Quilava: 68 - 8321
Typhlosion: 74 - 8395
Totodile: 48 - 8443
Croconaw: 60 - 8503
Feraligatr: 76 - 8579
Sentret: 47 - 8626
Furret: 56 - 8682
Hoothoot: 57 - 8739
Noctowl: 67 - 8806
Ledyba: 41 - 8847
Ledian: 53 - 8900
Spinarak: 47 - 8947
Ariados: 55 - 9002
Crobat: 57 - 9059
Chinchou: 50 - 9109
Lanturn: 64 - 9173
Pichu: 18 - 9191
Cleffa: 16 - 9207
Igglybuff: 17 - 9224
Togepi: 53 - 9277
Togetic: 53 - 9330
Natu: 50 - 9380
Xatu: 66 - 9446
Mareep: 55 - 9501
Flaaffy: 65 - 9566
Ampharos: 79 - 9645
Bellossom: 53 - 9698
Marill: 42 - 9740
Azumarill: 54 - 9794
Sudowoodo: 49 - 9843
Politoed: 48 - 9891
Hoppip: 49 - 9940
Skiploom: 60 - 10000
Jumpluff: 69 - 10069
Aipom: 43 - 10112
Sunkern: 45 - 10157
Sunflora: 45 - 10202
Yanma: 57 - 10259
Wooper: 47 - 10306
Quagsire: 53 - 10359
Espeon: 78 - 10437
Umbreon: 78 - 10515
Murkrow: 65 - 10580
Slowking: 58 - 10638
Misdreavus: 55 - 10693
Unown: 0
Wobbuffet: 0
Girafarig: 46 - 10739
Pineco: 45 - 10784
Forretress: 70 - 10854
Dunsparce: 63 - 10917
Gligar: 55 - 10972
Steelix: 62 - 11034
Snubbull: 49 - 11083
Granbull: 67 - 11150
Qwilfish: 57 - 11207
Scizor: 61 - 11268
Shuckle: 55 - 11323
Heracross: 55 - 11378
Sneasel: 51 - 11429
Teddiursa: 57 - 11486
Ursaring: 67 - 11553
Slugma: 55 - 11608
Magcargo: 67 - 11675
Swinub: 49 - 11724
Piloswine: 65 - 11789
Corsola: 53 - 11842
Remoraid: 50 - 11892
Octillery: 64 - 11956
Delibird: 0
Mantine: 49 - 12005
Skarmory: 50 - 12055
Houndour: 56 - 12111
Houndoom: 65 - 12176
Kingdra: 57 - 12233
Phanpy: 42 - 12275
Donphan: 54 - 12329
Porygon2: 67 - 12396
Stantler: 55 - 12451
Smeargle: 91 - 12542
Tyrogue: 0
Hitmontop: 60 - 12602
Smoochum: 48 - 12650
Elekid: 56 - 12706
Magby: 49 - 12755
Miltank: 55 - 12810
Blissey: 54 - 12864
Raikou: 85 - 12949
Entei: 85 - 13034
Suicune: 85 - 13119
Larvitar: 55 - 13174
Pupitar: 67 - 13241
Tyranitar: 82 - 13323
Lugia: 99 - 13422
Ho-oh: 99 - 13521
Celebi: 91 - 13612
Treecko: 51 - 13663
Grovyle: 59 - 13722
Sceptile: 67 - 13789
Torchic: 43 - 13832
Combusken: 54 - 13886
Blaziken: 66 - 13952
Mudkip: 46 - 13998
Marshtomp: 53 - 14051
Swampert: 69 - 14120
Poochyena: 53 - 14173
Mightyena: 62 - 14235
Zigzagoon: 49 - 14284
Linoone: 65 - 14349
Wurmple: 15 - 14364
Silcoon: 7 - 14371
Beautifly: 45 - 14416
Cascoon: 7 - 14423
Dustox: 45 - 14468
Lotad: 45 - 14513
Lombre: 45 - 14558
Ludicolo: 0
Seedot: 43 - 14601
Nuzleaf: 49 - 14650
Shiftry: 49 - 14699
Taillow: 53 - 14752
Swellow: 61 - 14813
Wingull: 50 - 14863
Pelipper: 63 - 14926
Ralts: 54 - 14980
Kirlia: 64 - 15044
Gardevoir: 80 - 15124
Surskit: 43 - 15167
Masquerain: 68 - 15235
Shroomish: 45 - 15280
Breloom: 45 - 15325
Slakoth: 49 - 15374
Vigoroth: 55 - 15429
Slaking: 67 - 15496
Nincada: 45 - 15541
Ninjask: 52 - 15593
Shedinja: 59 - 15652
Whismur: 51 - 15703
Loudred: 65 - 15768
Exploud: 79 - 15847
Makuhita: 46 - 15893
Hariyama: 62 - 15955
Azurill: 23 - 15978
Nosepass: 79 - 16057
Skitty: 46 - 16103
Delcatty: 0
Sableye: 60 - 16163
Mawile: 56 - 16219
Aron: 53 - 16272
Lairon: 67 - 16339
Aggron: 82 - 16421
Meditite: 50 - 16471
Medicham: 62 - 16553
Electrike: 52 - 16585
Manectric: 66 - 16651
Plusle: 63 - 16714
Minun: 63 - 16777
Volbeat: 45 - 16822
Illumise: 45 - 16867
Roselia: 46 - 16913
Gulpin: 59 - 16972
Swalot: 73 - 17045
Carvanha: 38 - 17083
Sharpedo: 56 - 17139
Wailmer: 50 - 17189
Wailord: 70 - 17259
Numel: 55 - 17314
Camerupt: 75 - 17389
Torkoal: 65 - 17454
Spoink: 53 - 17507
Grumpig: 68 - 17575
Spinda: 55 - 17630
Trapinch: 89 - 17719
Vibrava: 57 - 17776
Flygon: 65 - 17841
Cacnea: 57 - 17898
Cacturne: 71 - 17969
Swablu: 55 - 18024
Altaria: 77 - 18101
Zangoose: 53 - 18154
Seviper: 64 - 18218
Lunatone: 64 - 18282
Solrock: 64 - 18346
Barboach: 47 - 18393
Whiscash: 57 - 18450
Corphish: 53 - 18503
Crawdaunt: 65 - 18568
Baltoy: 60 - 18628
Claydol: 72 - 18700
Lileep: 64 - 18764
Cradily: 76 - 18840
Anorith: 61 - 18901
Armaldo: 73 - 18974
Feebas: 30 - 19004
Milotic: 49 - 19053
Castform: 50 - 19103
Kecleon: 58 - 19161
Shuppet: 55 - 19216
Banette: 75 - 19291
Duskull: 49 - 19340
Dusclops: 61 - 19401
Tropius: 71 - 19472
Chimecho: 57 - 19529
Absol: 65 - 19594
Wynaut: 15 - 19609
Snorunt: 46 - 19655
Glalie: 59 - 19714
Spheal: 49 - 19793
Sealeo: 55 - 19818
Walrein: 65 - 19883
Clamperl: 51 - 19934
Huntail: 51 - 19985
Gorebyss: 51 - 20036
Relicanth: 78 - 20114
Luvdisc: 55 - 20169
Bagon: 55 - 20224
Shelgon: 61 - 20285
Salamence: 80 - 20365
Beldum: 0
Metang: 56 - 20421
Metagross: 71 - 20492
Regirock: 89 - 20581
Regice: 89 - 20670
Registeel: 89 - 20759
Latias: 85 - 20844
Latios: 85 - 20929
Kyogre: 90 - 21019
Groudon: 90 - 21109
Rayquaza: 90 - 21199
Jirachi: 70 - 21269
Deoxys: 97 - 21366
Turtwig: 45 - 21411
Grotle: 52 - 21463
Torterra: 57 - 21520
Chimchar: 47 - 21567
Monferno: 56 - 21623
Infernape: 68 - 21691
Piplup: 43 - 21734
Prinplup: 51 - 21785
Empoleon: 59 - 21844
Starly: 41 - 21885
Staravia: 48 - 21933
Staraptor: 57 - 21990
Bidoof: 45 - 22035
Bibarel: 53 - 22088
Kricketot: 16 - 22104
Kricketune: 50 - 22154
Shinx: 45 - 22199
Luxio: 53 - 22252
Luxray: 63 - 22315
Budew: 16 - 22331
Roserade: 0
Cranidos: 46 - 22377
Rampardos: 58 - 22435
Shieldon: 46 - 22481
Bastiodon: 58 - 22539
Burmy: 20 - 22559
Wormadam: 47 - 22606
Mothim: 50 - 22656
Combee: 29 - 22685
Vespiquen: 53 - 22738
Pachirisu: 49 - 22787
Buizel: 55 - 22842
Floatzel: 62 - 22904
Cherubi: 40 - 22944
Cherrim: 48 - 22992
Shellos: 46 - 23038
Gastrodon: 54 - 23092
Ambipom: 43 - 23135
Drifloon: 50 - 23185
Drifblim: 60 - 23245
Buneary: 63 - 23308
Lopunny: 63 - 23371
Mismagius: 0
Honchkrow: 75 - 23446
Glameow: 48 - 23494
Purugly: 60 - 23554
Chingling: 25 - 23579
Stunky: 49 - 23628
Skuntank: 61 - 23689
Bronzor: 54 - 23743
Bronzong: 72 - 23815
Bonsly: 46 - 23861
Mime Jr.: 50 - 23911
Happiny: 12 - 23923
Chatot: 57 - 23980
Spiritomb: 49 - 24029
Gible: 37 - 24066
Gabite: 49 - 24115
Garchomp: 55 - 24170
Munchlax: 57 - 24227
Riolu: 55 - 24282
Lucario: 65 - 24347
Hippopotas: 50 - 24397
Hippowdon: 60 - 24457
Skorupi: 61 - 24518
Drapion: 73 - 24591
Croagunk: 50 - 24641
Toxicroak: 62 - 24703
Carnivine: 51 - 24754
Finneon: 54 - 24808
Lumineon: 66 - 24874
Mantyke: 49 - 24923
Snover: 46 - 24969
Abomasnow: 58 - 25027
Weavile: 51 - 25078
Magnezone: 73 - 25151
Lickilicky: 61 - 25212
Rhyperior: 86 - 25298
Tangrowth: 57 - 25355
Electivire: 68 - 25423
Magmortar: 68 - 25491
Togekiss: 0
Yanmega: 57 - 25548
Leafeon: 78 - 25626
Glaceon: 78 - 25704
Gliscor: 55 - 25759
Mamoswine: 65 - 25824
Porygon-Z: 67 - 25891
Gallade: 64 - 25955
Probopass: 79 - 26034
Dusknoir: 61 - 26095
Froslass: 59 - 26154
Rotom: 64 - 26218
Uxie: 76 - 26294
Mesprit: 76 - 26370
Azelf: 76 - 26446
Dialga: 50 - 26496
Palkia: 50 - 26546
Heatran: 96 - 26642
Regigigas: 100 - 26742
Giratina: 50 - 26792
Cresselia: 93 - 26885
Phione: 69 - 26954
Manaphy: 76 - 27030
Darkrai: 93 - 27123
Shaymin: 100 - 27223
Arceus: 100 - 27323
Victini: 97 - 27420
Snivy: 43 - 27463
Servine: 52 - 27515
Serperior: 62 - 27577
Tepig: 43 - 27620
Pignite: 52 - 27672
Emboar: 62 - 27734
Oshawott: 43 - 27777
Dewott: 52 - 27829
Samurott: 62 - 27891
Patrat: 36 - 27927
Watchog: 43 - 27970
Lillipup: 40 - 28010
Herdier: 47 - 28057
Stoutland: 59 - 28116
Purrloin: 46 - 28162
Liepard: 55 - 28217
Pansage: 43 - 28260
Simisage: 0
Pansear: 43 - 28303
Simisear: 0
Panpour: 43 - 28346
Simipour: 0
Munna: 47 - 28393
Musharna: 0
Pidove: 50 - 28443
Tranquill: 59 - 28502
Unfezant: 66 - 28568
Blitzle: 43 - 28611
Zebstrika: 53 - 28664
Roggenrola: 40 - 28704
Boldore: 55 - 28759
Gigalith: 55 - 28814
Woobat: 47 - 28861
Swoobat: 47 - 28908
Drilbur: 47 - 28955
Excadrill: 62 - 29017
Audino: 55 - 29072
Timburr: 49 - 29121
Gurdurr: 57 - 29178
Conkeldurr: 57 - 29235
Tympole: 45 - 29280
Palpitoad: 51 - 29331
Seismitoad: 59 - 29390
Throh: 53 - 29443
Sawk: 53 - 29496
Sewaddle: 43 - 29539
Swadloon: 20 - 29559
Leavanny: 50 - 29609
Venipede: 43 - 29652
Whirlipede: 50 - 29702
Scolipede: 55 - 29757
Cottonee: 46 - 29803
Whimsicott: 46 - 29849
Petilil: 46 - 29895
Lilligant: 46 - 29941
Basculin: 56 - 29997
Sandile: 46 - 30043
Krokorok: 52 - 30095
Krookodile: 60 - 30155
Darumaka: 42 - 30197
Darmanitan: 54 - 30251
Maractus: 57 - 30308
Dwebble: 43 - 30351
Crustle: 55 - 30406
Scraggy: 53 - 30459
Scrafty: 65 - 30524
Sigilyph: 51 - 30575
Yamask: 49 - 30624
Cofagrigus: 57 - 30681
Tirtouga: 51 - 30732
Carracosta: 61 - 30793
Archen: 51 - 30844
Archeops: 61 - 30905
Trubbish: 47 - 30952
Garbodor: 59 - 31011
Zorua: 57 - 31068
Zoroark: 64 - 31132
Minccino: 49 - 31181
Cinccino: 0
Gothita: 48 - 31229
Gothorita: 53 - 31282
Gothitelle: 59 - 31341
Solosis: 48 - 31389
Duosion: 53 - 31442
Reuniclus: 59 - 31501
Ducklett: 46 - 31547
Swanna: 55 - 31602
Vanillite: 53 - 31655
Vanillish: 58 - 31713
Vanilluxe: 67 - 31780
Deerling: 51 - 31831
Sawsbuck: 60 - 31891
Emolga: 50 - 31941
Karrablast: 56 - 31997
Escavalier: 56 - 32053
Foongus: 50 - 32103
Amoongus: 62 - 32165
Frillish: 61 - 32226
Jellicent: 69 - 32295
Alomomola: 61 - 23256
Joltik: 48 - 32404
Galvantula: 60 - 32464
Ferroseed: 55 - 32519
Ferrothorn: 67 - 32586
Klink: 57 - 32643
Klang: 64 - 32707
Klinklang: 72 - 32779
Tynamo: 0
Eelektrik: 74 - 32853
Eelektross: 0
Elgyem: 56 - 32909
Beheeyem: 68 - 32977
Litwick: 61 - 33038
Lampent: 69 - 33107
Chandelure: 0
Axew: 61 - 33168
Fraxure: 66 - 33234
Haxorus: 74 - 33308
Cubchoo: 57 - 33365
Beartic: 66 - 33431
Cryogonal: 61 - 33492
Shelmet: 56 - 33548
Accelgor: 56 - 33604
Stunfisk: 61 - 33665
Mienfoo: 61 - 33726
Mienshao: 70 - 33796
Druddigon: 62 - 33858
Golett: 55 - 33913
Golurk: 70 - 33983
Pawniard: 62 - 34045
Bisharp: 71 - 34116
Bouffalant: 61 - 34177
Rufflet: 64 - 34241
Braviary: 70 - 34311
Vullaby: 64 - 34375
Mandibuzz: 70 - 34445
Heatmor: 61 - 34506
Durant: 66 - 3472
Deino: 62 - 34634
Zweilous: 71 - 34705
Hydreigon: 79 - 34784
Larvesta: 100 - 34884
Volcarona: 100 - 34984
Cobalion: 73 - 35057
Terrakion: 73 - 35130
Virizion: 73 - 35203
Tornadus: 85 - 35288
Thundurus: 85 - 35373
Reshiram: 100 - 35473
Zekrom: 100 - 35573
Landorus: 85 - 35658
Kyurem: 92 - 35750
Keldeo: 73 - 35823
Meloetta: 85 - 35908
Genesect: 77 – 35985
649

Types Learned Damaging Moves of (pure number)
Gen 1
Bulbasaur: 2/15 (Grass, Normal) - 2
Ivysaur: 2/15 (Grass, Normal) - 4
Venusaur: 2/15 (Grass, Normal) - 6
Charmander: 5/15 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Dragon) - 11
Charmeleon: 5/15 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Dragon, Ground) - 16
Charizard: 6/15 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Dragon, Ground, Flying) - 21
Squirtle: 5/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground) - 26
Wartortle: 5/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground) - 31
Blastoise: 5/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground) - 36
Caterpie: 1/15 (Normal) - 37
Metapod: 1/15 (Normal) - 38
Butterfree: 3/15 (Psychic, Normal, Grass) - 41
Weedle: 1/15 (Poison) - 42
Kakuna: 1/15 (Poison) - 43
Beedrill: 4/15 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Grass) - 47
Pidgey: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 49
Pidgeotto: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 51
Pidgeot: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 53
Rattata: 5/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Electric, Ground) - 58
Raticate: 5/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Electric, Ground) - 63
Spearow: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 65
Fearow: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 67
Ekans: 5/15 (Poison, Normal, Grass, Ground, Rock) - 72
Arbok: 5/15 (Poison, Normal, Grass, Ground, Rock) - 77
Pikachu: 4/15 (Electric, Normal, Water, Fighting) - 81
Raichu: 4/15 (Electric, Normal, Water, Fighting) - 85
Sandshrew: 5/15 (Normal, Poison, Fighting, Ground, Rock) - 90
Sandslash: 5/15 (Normal, Poison, Fighting, Ground, Rock) - 95
Nidoran F: 5/15 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Ice, Electric) - 100
Nidorina: 6/15 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Water, Ice, Electric) - 106
Nidoqueen: 9/15 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Water, Ice, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 115
Nidoran M: 5/15 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Ice, Electric) - 120
Nidorino: 6/15 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Water, Ice, Electric) - 126
Nidoking: 9/15 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Water, Ice, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 135
Clefairy: 8/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Fire) - 143
Clefable: 8/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Fire) - 151
Vulpix: 3/15 (Fire, Normal, Ground) - 154
Ninetales: 3/15 (Fire, Normal, Ground) - 157
Jigglypuff: 8/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Fire) - 165
Wigglytuff: 8/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Fire) - 173
Zubat: 4/15 (Flying, Normal, Bug, Grass) - 177
Golbat: 4/15 (Flying, Normal, Bug, Grass) - 181
Oddish: 3/15 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 184
Gloom: 3/15 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 187
Vileplume: 3/15 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 190
Paras: 4/15 (Bug, Normal, Grass, Ground) - 194
Parasect: 4/15 (Bug, Normal, Ground, Grass) - 198
Venonat: 4/15 (Bug, Psychic, Normal, Grass) - 202
Venomoth: 4/15 (Bug, Psychic, Normal, Grass) - 206
Diglett: 3/15 (Ground, Normal, Rock) - 209
Dugtrio: 3/15 (Ground, Normal, Rock) - 212
Meowth: 3/15 (Normal, Water, Electric) - 215
Persian: 3/15 (Normal, Water, Electric) - 218
Psyduck: 6/15 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground) - 224
Golduck: 6/15 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground) - 230
Mankey: 5/15 (Fighting, Normal, Electric, Ground, Rock) - 235
Primeape: 5/15 (Fighting, Normal, Electric, Ground, Rock) - 240
Growlithe: 4/15 (Fire, Normal, Dragon, Ground) - 244
Arcanine: 4/15 (Fire, Normal, Dragon, Ground) - 248
Poliwag: 4/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Psychic) - 262
Poliwhirl: 6/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Psychic) - 268
Poliwrath: 6/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Psychic) - 274
Abra: 3/15 (Normal, Fighting, Psychic) - 277
Kadabra: 4/15 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ground) - 281
Alakazam: 4/15 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ground) - 285
Machop: 5/15 (Fighting, Normal, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 290
Machoke: 5/15 (Fighting, Normal, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 295
Machamp: 5/15 (Fighting, Normal, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 300
Bellsprout: 3/15 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 303
Weepinbell: 3/15 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 306
Victreebel: 3/15 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 309
Tentacool: 5/15 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Grass) - 314
Tentacruel: 5/15 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Grass) - 319
Geodude: 5/15 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire) - 324
Graveler: 5/15 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire) - 329
Golem: 5/15 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire) - 334
Ponyta: 2/15 (Fire, Normal) - 336
Rapidash: 2/15 (Fire, Normal) - 338
Slowpoke: 6/15 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Ground, Ice, Fire) - 344
Slowbro: 7/15 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Fire) - 381
Magnemite: 2/15 (Electric, Normal) - 383
Magneton: 2/15 (Electric, Normal) - 385
Farfetch’d: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 387
Doduo: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 389
Dodrio: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 391
Seel: 3/15 (Ice, Normal, Water) - 394
Dewgong: 3/15 (Ice, Normal, Water) - 397
Grimer: 5/15 (Poison, Normal, Grass, Electric, Fire) - 402
Muk: 5/15 (Poison, Normal, Grass, Electric, Fire) - 407
Shellder: 3/15 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 410
Cloyster: 3/15 (Water, Ice, Normal) - 413
Gastly: 5/15 (Ghost, Psychic, Normal, Grass, Electric) - 418
Haunter: 5/15 (Ghost, Psychic, Normal, Grass, Electric) - 423
Gengar: 6/15 (Ghost, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Grass, Electric) - 429
Onix: 3/15 (Rock, Normal, Ground) - 432
Drowzee: 3/15 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting) - 435
Hypno: 3/15 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting) - 438
Krabby: 3/15 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 441
Kingler: 3/15 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 444
Voltorb: 2/15 (Normal, Electric) - 446
Electrode: 2/15 (Normal, Electric) - 448
Exeggcute: 3/15 (Grass, Normal, Psychic) - 451
Exeggutor: 3/15 (Grass, Normal, Psychic) - 454
Cubone: 6/15 (Ground, Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Fire) - 460
Marowak: 6/15 (Ground, Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Fire) - 466
Hitmonlee: 2/15 (Fighting, Normal) - 468
Hitmonchan: 5/15 (Fighting, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric) - 473
Lickitung: 7/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Fire) - 480
Koffing: 4/15 (Poison, Normal, Electric, Fire) - 484
Weezing: 4/15 (Poison, Normal, Electric, Fire) - 488
Rhyhorn: 5/15 (Normal, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 493
Rhydon: 8/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 501
Chansey: 8/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Fire) - 509
Tangela: 2/15 (Grass, Normal) - 511
Kangaskhan: 8/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock) - 519
Horsea: 3/15 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 522
Seadra: 3/15 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 525
Goldeen: 4/15 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice) - 529
Seaking: 4/15 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice) - 533
Staryu: 5/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 538
Starmie: 5/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 543
Mr. Mime: 5/15 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Grass, Electric) - 548
Scyther: 2/15 (Flying, Normal) - 550
Jynx: 6/15 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Water, Fighting, Psychic) - 556
Electabuzz: 4/15 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Psychic) - 560
Magmar: 5/15 (Fire, Poison, Normal, Fighting, Psychic) - 565
Pinsir: 2/15 (Normal, Fighting) - 567
Tauros: 5/15 (Normal, Ice, Electric, Ground, Fire) - 572
Magikarp: 1/15 (Normal) - 573
Gyarados: 6/15 (Water, Normal, Dragon, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 579
Lapras: 7/15 (Ice, Water, Normal, Grass, Dragon, Electric, Psychic) - 586
Ditto: 0/15
Eevee: 1/15 (Normal) - 587
Vaporeon: 3/15 (Water, Ice, Normal) - 590
Jolteon: 4/15 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Bug) - 594
Flareon: 3/15 (Fire, Normal, Poison) - 597
Porygon: 4/15 (Normal, Psychic, Ice, Electric) - 601
Omanyte: 3/15 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 604
Omastar: 4/15 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting) - 608
Kabuto: 4/15 (Water, Normal, Grass, Ice) - 612
Kabutops: 5/15 (Water, Normal, Grass, Ice, Fighting) - 617
Aerodactyl: 4/15 (Flying, Normal, Dragon, Fire) - 622
Snorlax: 10/15 (Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Fire, Rock, Ground) - 632
Articuno: 4/15 (Ice, Flying, Normal, Water) - 636
Zapdos: 3/15 (Electric, Flying, Normal) - 639
Moltres: 3/15 (Fire, Flying, Normal) - 642
Dratini: 6/15 (Dragon, Normal, Water, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 648
Dragonair: 6/15 (Dragon, Normal, Water, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 654
Dragonite: 6/15 (Dragon, Normal, Water, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 670
Mewtwo: 8/15 (Psychic, Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Fire) - 678
Mew: 12/15 (Psychic, Normal, Water, Ice, Fighting, Grass, Ground, Electric, Dragon, Fire, Flying, Rock) - 690
Gen 2
Bulbasaur: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground) - 4
Ivysaur: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground) - 8
Venusaur: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground) - 12
Charmander: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Steel, Bug) - 21
Charmeleon: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Bug) - 30
Charizard: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Bug) - 40
Squirtle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground) - 49
Wartortle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground) - 58
Blastoise: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground) - 67
Caterpie: 1/17 (Normal) - 68
Metapod: 1/17 (Normal) - 69
Butterfree: 4/17 (Psychic, Flying, Normal, Grass) - 73
Weedle: 1/17 (Poison) - 74
Kakuna: 1/17 (Poison) - 75
Beedrill: 5/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Dark, Grass) - 80
Pidgey: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 85
Pidgeotto: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 90
Pidgeot: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 95
Rattata: 9/17 (Normal, Dark, Fire, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Electric, Ground, Ghost) - 104
Raticate: 9/17 (Normal, Dark, Fire, Fighting, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ghost, Ground) - 113
Spearow: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 118
Fearow: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 123
Ekans: 5/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Grass, Ground) - 128
Arbok: 3/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Grass, Ground) - 131
Pikachu: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground) - 137
Raichu: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground, Dark) - 144
Sandshrew: 8/17 (Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Ground, Dark, Bug) - 152
Sandslash: 8/17 (Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Ground, Dark, Bug) - 160
Nidoran F: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Electric, Ice, Steel, Ground) - 168
Nidorina: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ground) - 176
Nidoqueen: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Water) - 188
Nidoran M: 9/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Psychic, Electric, Ice, Steel, Ground) - 197
Nidorino: 9/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ground) - 206
Nidoking: 13/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Water) - 219
Clefairy: 11/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Rock, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Ghost, Ground) - 230
Clefable: 11/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Rock, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Ghost, Ground) - 231
Vulpix: 5/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 236
Ninetales: 5/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 241
Jigglypuff: 11/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Psychic, Ghost, Ground) - 252
Wigglytuff: 11/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Psychic, Ghost, Ground) - 263
Zubat: 6/17 (Flying, Dark, Bug, Normal, Grass, Steel) - 269
Golbat: 6/17 (Flying, Dark, Bug, Normal, Grass, Steel) - 275
Oddish: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 278
Gloom: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 281
Vileplume: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 284
Paras: 8/17 (Grass, Bug, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Poison) - 292
Parasect: 8/17 (Grass, Bug, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Poison) - 300
Venonat: 6/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Grass, Poison, Dark) - 306
Venomoth: 7/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Grass, Poison, Dark) - 313
Diglett: 6/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Poison) - 319
Dugtrio: 6/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Poison) - 325
Meowth: 8/17 (Normal, Dark, Electric, Ice, Steel, Ghost, Ground, Psychic) - 333
Persian: 8/17 (Normal, Dark, Electric, Ice, Steel, Ghost, Ground, Psychic) - 341
Psyduck: 7/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Ground) - 348
Golduck: 8/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Ground, Bug) - 356
Mankey: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Rock, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ice, Fire) - 365
Primeape: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Rock, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ice, Fire) - 374
Growlithe: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Dragon, Ground) - 381
Arcanine: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Dragon, Ground) - 388
Poliwag: 5/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 393
Poliwhirl: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Psychic, Dark) - 400
Poliwrath: 7/17 (Water, Fighting, Normal, Ice, Ground, Psychic, Dark) - 407
Abra: 8/17 (Fighting, Normal, Electric, Psychic, Ghost, Ice, Dark, Fire) - 415
Kadabra: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Ice, Fire, Dark) - 424
Alakazam: 9/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Ice, Dark, Fire) - 433
Machop: 7/17 (Fighting, Fire, Normal, Ground, Ice, Electric, Dark) - 440
Machoke: 7/17 (Fighting, Fire, Normal, Ground, Ice, Electric, Dark) - 447
Machamp: 7/17 (Fighting, Fire, Normal, Ground, Ice, Electric, Dark) - 454
Bellsprout: 4/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug) - 458
Weepinbell: 4/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug) - 462
Victreebel: 4/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal Bug) - 466
Tentacool: 6/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Grass, Psychic) - 472
Tentacruel: 6/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Grass, Psychic) - 478
Geodude: 5/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fire, Fighting) - 483
Graveler: 5/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fire, Fighting) - 488
Golem: 6/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fire, Fighting, Bug) - 494
Ponyta: 4/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Steel) - 498
Rapidash: 4/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Steel) - 502
Slowpoke: 9/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ghost) - 511
Slowbro: 11/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 522
Magnemite: 3/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock) - 525
Magneton: 3/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock) - 528
Farfetch’d: 4/17 (Flying, Normal, Steel, Dark) - 532
Doduo: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 537
Dodrio: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 542
Seel: 5/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Flying, Water) - 547
Dewgong: 5/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Flying, Water) - 552
Grimer: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Ground, Ice, Dark) - 562
Muk: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Ground, Ice, Dark) - 572
Shellder: 3/17 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 575
Cloyster: 3/17 (Water, Ice, Normal) - 578
Gastly: 6/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Electric, Grass, Dark, Normal) - 584
Haunter: 6/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Electric, Normal, Grass, Dark) - 590
Gengar: 9/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Normal, Ice, Dark, Fire) - 599
Onix: 5/17 (Rock, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Ground) - 604
Drowzee: 7/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Electric, Ghost, Ice, Fire) - 611
Hypno: 7/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Electric, Ghost, Ice, Fire) - 618
Krabby: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Ice, Fighting, Dark, Bug) - 625
Kingler: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Ice, Fighting, Dark, Bug) - 632
Voltorb: 4/17 (Rock, Normal, Psychic, Electric) - 636
Electrode: 4/17 (Normal, Rock, Psychic, Electric) - 640
Exeggcute: 6/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Poison, Dark) - 646
Exeggutor: 6/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Poison, Dark) - 652
Cubone: 9/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Dark, Electric) - 661
Marowak: 9/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Dark) – 670
Hitmonlee: 4/17 (Fighting, Normal, Ground, Dark) - 674
Hitmonchan: 7/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Electric, Ice, Fire, Ground) - 681
Lickitung: 12/17 (Normal, Ghost, Ground, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Water) - 693
Koffing: 7/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Fire, Electric, Rock, Dark) - 700
Weezing: 7/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Fire, Electric, Rock, Dark) - 707
Rhyhorn: 9/17 (Ground, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Rock, Steel) - 716
Rhydon: 11/17 (Ground, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Rock, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Bug, Water) - 727
Chansey: 12/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Rock, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Ghost, Ground) - 738
Tangela: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic, Poison, Dark) - 743
Kangaskhan: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Water) - 754
Horsea: 4/17 (Water, Dragon, Ice, Normal) - 758
Seadra: 4/17 (Water, Ice, Dragon, Normal) - 762
Goldeen: 4/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice) - 766
Seaking: 4/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice) - 770
Staryu: 5/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 775
Starmie: 5/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 780
Mr. Mime: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Ghost, Ground, Ice, Dark, Fire) - 790
Scyther: 6/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel) - 796
Jynx: 7/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Dark) - 803
Electabuzz: 8/15 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Psychic, Ice, Dark, Fire) - 811
Magmar: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Psychic, Ground, Electric, Dark) - 820
Pinsir: 4/17 (Fighting, Normal, Bug, Dark) - 824
Tauros: 9/17 (Normal, Dark, Fire, Electric, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Water) - 833
Magikarp: 1/17 (Normal) - 834
Gyarados: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting) - 842
Lapras: 8/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Dragon, Psychic) - 851
Ditto: 0/17
Eevee: 5/17 (Normal, Dark, Steel, Ghost, Ground) - 856
Vaporeon: 7/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ghost, Ground) - 863
Jolteon: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Dark, Steel, Ghost, Ground) - 871
Flareon: 8/17 (Fire, Poison, Normal, Dark, Electric, Steel, Ghost, Ground) - 879
Porygon: 6/17 (Normal, Psychic, Ice, Electric, Steel, Dark) - 855
Omanyte: 6/17 (Water, Rock, Dark, Normal, Ice, Fighting) - 861
Omastar: 6/17 (Water, Rock, Dark, Normal, Ice, Fighting) - 867
Kabuto: 8/17 (Rock, Normal, Grass, Ice, Water, Ground, Fighting, Dark) - 875
Kabutops: 9/17 (Rock, Normal, Grass, Ice, Water, Ground, Fighting, Dark, Bug) - 884
Aerodactyl: 9/17 (Rock, Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Fire, Fighting, Dragon, Ground) - 893
Snorlax: 11/17 (Normal, Rock, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Ground, Psychic, Water) - 904
Articuno: 6/17 (Ice, Flying, Fighting, Normal, Ground, Steel) - 910
Zapdos: 6/17 (Electric, Flying, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Steel) - 916
Moltres: 6/17 (Fire, Flying, Fighting, Ground, Normal, Steel) - 922
Dratini: 7/17 (Dragon, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Water) - 929
Dragonair: 7/17 (Dragon, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Water) - 936
Dragonite: 11/17 (Dragon, Normal, Flying, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Bug, Water) - 947
Mewtwo: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Ground) - 957
Mew: 17/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting,  Grass, Steel, Dragon, Ground, Ghost, Poison, Dark, Bug, Flying, Water) - 974
Chikorita: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Ground) - 980
Bayleef: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Bug) - 987
Meganium: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Bug)- 994
Cyndaquil: 6/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Rock, Steel, Ground) - 1000
Quilava: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground, Bug) - 1007
Typhlosion: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground, Electric, Bug) - 1015
Totodile: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Rock, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Ground) - 1023
Croconaw: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Rock, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Bug) - 1032
Feraligatr: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Rock, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Bug) - 1041
Sentret: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Ice, Electric, Fire, Bug, Water) - 1053
Furret: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Ice, Electric, Fire, Bug, Water) - 1065
Hoothoot: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 1071
Noctowl: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 1077
Ledyba: 9/17 (Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Rock, Grass, Ground, Ice, Electric, Dark) - 1086
Ledian: 9/17 (Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Rock, Grass, Ground, Ice, Electric, Dark) - 1095
Spinarak: 8/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Grass, Ground) - 1103
Ariados: 8/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Grass, Ground) - 1111
Crobat: 6/17 (Flying, Dark, Bug, Normal, Grass, Steel) - 1117
Chinchou: 4/17 (Water, Electric, Ice, Normal) - 1121
Lanturn: 4/17 (Water, Electric, Normal, Ice) - 1125
Pichu: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ground) - 1131
Cleffa: 10/17 (Normal, Fire, Rock, Electric, Ice, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Ghost, Ground) - 1141
Igglybuff: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Fire, Rock, Electric, Ice, Grass, Psychic, Ghost, Ground) - 1151
Togepi: 10/17 (Normal, Psychic, Flying, Fire, Rock, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Ghost, Ground) - 1161
Togetic: 11/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Fire, Rock, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Ghost, Ground, Steel) - 1172
Natu: 7/17 (Flying, Psychic, Ghost, Dark, Normal, Steel, Grass) - 1179
Xatu: 7/17 (Flying, Psychic, Ghost, Dark, Normal, Steel, Grass) - 1186
Mareep: 3/17 (Electric, Normal, Steel) - 1189
Flaaffy: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Fire) - 1194
Ampharos: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Fire) - 1199
Bellossom: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 1202
Marill: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ice, Psychic, Fighting, Steel, Ground) - 1210
Azumarill: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Ground) - 1218
Sudowoodo: 8/17 (Rock, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 1226
Politoed: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Dark) - 1233
Hoppip: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic) - 1236
Skiploom: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic) - 1236
Jumpluff: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic) - 1239
Aipom: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Electric, Steel, Ghost, Ground, Ice, Fire, Bug, Psychic) - 1250
Sunkern: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Poison) - 1253
Sunflora: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Poison) - 1256
Yanma: 6/17 (Flying, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Grass, Dark) - 1262
Wooper: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Poison) - 1370
Quagsire: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Poison) - 1378
Espeon: 7/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ghost, Ground, Electric) - 1384
Umbreon: 7/17 (Dark, Normal, Electric, Steel, Ghost, Psychic, Ground) - 1391
Murkrow: 7/17 (Dark, Flying, Ghost, Normal, Ground, Psychic, Steel) - 1398
Slowking: 11/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Fighting, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 1409
Misdreavus: 5/17 (Psychic, Electric, Normal, Ghost, Dark) - 1414
Unown: 1/17 (Normal) - 1415
Wobbuffet: 2/17 (Fighting, Psychic) - 1417
Girafarig: 8/17 (Normal, Psychic, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Ghost) - 1425
Pineco: 5/17 (Normal, Bug, Rock, Fighting, Grass) - 1430
Forretress: 5/17 (Normal, Bug, Rock, Fighting, Grass) - 1435
Dunsparce: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Rock, Fire, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Steel, Ground, Psychic) - 1445
Gligar: 7/17 (Normal, Poison, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Flying, Bug) - 1452
Steelix: 7/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Dragon, Ground) - 1459
Snubbull: 9/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Electric, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Poison, Fire) - 1468
Granbull: 9/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Electric, Fighting, Ice, Poison, Fire, Ground) - 1477
Qwilfish: 6/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Bug, Ice, Rock) - 1483
Scizor: 7/17 (Steel, Normal, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Bug) - 1490
Shuckle: 5/17 (Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ground, Poison) - 1495
Heracross: 5/17 (Bug, Fighting, Normal, Ground, Dark) - 1500
Sneasel: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Steel, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Psychic, Bug, Water) - 1510
Teddiursa: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Electric, Ground, Ice, Fire, Bug) - 1521
Ursaring: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Rock, Electric, Ground, Ice, Fire, Bug) - 1532
Slugma: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Poison, Fighting, Ground) - 1538
Magcargo: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Poison, Fighting, Ground) - 1544
Swinub: 6/17 (Ice, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Ground) - 1550
Piloswine: 6/17 (Ice, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Ground) - 1556
Corsola: 7/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Ice) - 1563
Remoraid: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fire, Psychic, Ground, Dark) - 1570
Octillery: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Psychic, Fire, Ground, Dark) - 1577
Delibird: 6/17 (Normal, Ice, Psychic, Ground, Dark, Flying) - 1583
Mantine: 6/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Dragon, Ice, Ground) - 1589
Skarmory: 5/17 (Steel, Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground) - 1594
Houndour: 10/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Ground, Psychic) - 1604
Houndoom: 10/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Ground, Psychic) - 1614
Kingdra: 4/17 (Water, Dragon, Normal, Ice) - 1618
Phanpy: 5/17 (Normal, Rock, Water, Fighting, Ground) - 1623
Donphan: 5/17 (Normal, Rock, Ground, Water, Fighting) - 1628
Porygon2: 6/17 (Normal, Psychic, Electric, Ice, Steel, Dark) - 1634
Stantler: 4/17 (Normal, Dark, Ground, Psychic) - 1638
Smeargle: 0/17
Tyrogue: 4/17 (Normal, Fighting, Ground, Dark) - 1642
Hitmontop: 4/17 (Fighting, Dark, Normal, Ground) - 1646
Smoochum: 7/17 (Ice, Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Fighting, Ground, Dark) - 1653
Elekid: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Ground, Ice, Dark, Fire) - 1661
Magby: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Psychic, Electric, Dark) - 1670
Miltank: 10/17 (Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Electric, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Water) - 1680
Blissey: 11/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Rock, Grass, Psychic, Ghost, Ground, Steel) - 1691
Raikou: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Ground) - 1697
Entei: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Grass, Steel, Ground) - 1703
Suicune: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Steel, Ground) - 1711
Larvitar: 5/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon) - 1716
Pupitar: 5/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon) - 1721
Tyranitar: 12/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Water) - 1733
Lugia: 13/17 (Flying, Psychic, Normal, Water, Rock, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Steel, Dragon, Ground, Ghost) - 1746
Ho-oh: 12/17 (Fire, Flying, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Dragon, Ground, Ghost, Steel) - 1758
Celebi: 6/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Grass, Ghost, Ground) - 1766
Gen 3
Bulbasaur: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Poison)
Ivysaur: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Poison) - 12
Venusaur: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Poison) - 18
Charmander: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Steel, Bug, Flying) - 28
Charmeleon: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Steel, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Flying) - 38
Charizard: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Steel, Dragon, Flying, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Ground) - 48
Squirtle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Rock, Steel, Psychic) - 57
Wartortle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Steel, Rock, Psychic) - 66
Blastoise: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Rock, Steel, Psychic) - 75
Caterpie: 1/17 (Normal) – 76
Metapod: 1/17 (Normal) - 77
Butterfree: 7/17 (Psychic, Normal, Bug, Flying, Grass, Ghost, Dark) - 84
Weedle: 1/17 (Poison) - 85
Kakuna: 1/17 (Poison) - 86
Beedrill: 7/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Dark, Grass, Fighting, Flying) - 93
Pidgey: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 98
Pidgeotto: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 103
Pidgeot: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 108
Rattata: 9/17 (Normal, Dark, Fire, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Steel, Electric, Ghost) - 117
Raticate: 9/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Electric) - 126
Spearow: 6/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Ground, Steel) - 132
Fearow: 6/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Ground, Steel) - 138
Ekans: 7/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Rock, Ground, Steel, Grass) - 145
Arbok: 7/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Rock, Grass, Steel, Ground) - 152
Pikachu: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Steel) - 158
Raichu: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Steel, Dark) - 165
Sandshrew: 9/17 (Ground, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Bug, Flying, Dark) - 174
Sandslash: 9/17 (Ground, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Bug, Flying, Dark) - 183
Nidoran F: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Flying) - 193
Nidorina: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Flying) - 203
Nidoqueen: 14/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Steel, Ghost, Flying) - 217
Nidoran M: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric) - 228
Nidorino: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric) - 239
Nidoking: 15/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Flying, Bug, Dark, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Steel, Ghost) - 254
Clefairy: 12/17 (Normal, Steel, Grass, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Ghost) - 266
Clefable: 12/17 (Normal, Steel, Grass, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Ghost) - 278
Vulpix: 5/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 283
Ninetales: 5/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground) - 288
Jigglypuff: 12/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost) - 300
Wigglytuff: 12/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost) - 312
Zubat: 8/17 (Poison, Flying, Bug, Ghost, Dark, Normal, Grass, Steel) - 320
Golbat: 8/17 (Poison, Flying, Bug, Ghost, Dark, Normal, Grass, Steel) - 328
Oddish: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 331
Gloom: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 334
Vileplume: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 337
Paras: 9/17 (Grass, Bug, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Poison, Flying) - 346
Parasect: 9/17 (Grass, Bug, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Poison, Ground, Flying) - 355
Venonat: 6/17 (Bug, Psychic, Normal, Grass, Poison, Dark) - 361
Venomoth: 7/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Grass, Poison, Dark) - 368
Diglett: 7/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Poison, Flying, Fighting) - 375
Dugtrio: 7/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Poison, Flying, Fighting) - 382
Meowth: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Flying) - 392
Persian: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Flying) - 402
Psyduck: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Steel, Ground, Flying) - 411
Golduck: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Steel, Flying, Ice) - 420
Mankey: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Steel, Flying) - 430
Primeape: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Steel, Flying) - 440
Growlithe: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground, Flying, Fighting) - 447
Arcanine: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground, Flying, Fighting) - 454
Poliwag: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Ground, Psychic, Dark) - 460
Poliwhirl: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Dark) - 467
Poliwrath: 8/17 (Water, Fighting, Normal, Ice, Ground, Psychic, Rock, Dark) - 475
Abra: 9/17 (Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Steel, Ghost) - 464
Kadabra: 9/17 (Psychic, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Ghost, Normal) - 473
Alakazam: 9/17 (Psychic, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Normal, Steel, Ghost) - 482
Machop: 8/17 (Fighting, Rock, Normal, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Dark) - 490
Machoke: 8/17 (Fighting, Rock, Normal, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Dark) - 498
Machamp: 8/17 (Fighting, Rock, Normal, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Dark) - 506
Bellsprout: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug, Dark) - 511
Weepinbell: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug, Dark) - 516
Victreebel: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug, Dark) - 521
Tentacool: 7/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Grass, Dark, Psychic) - 528
Tentacruel: 7/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Grass, Dark, Psychic) - 535
Geodude: 5/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire) - 540
Graveler: 5/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire) - 545
Golem: 6/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Bug) - 551
Ponyta: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Grass, Steel) - 557
Rapidash: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Grass, Steel) - 563
Slowpoke: 10/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Fire) - 573
Slowbro: 10/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Fire) - 583
Magnemite: 3/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock) - 586
Magneton: 3/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock) - 589
Farfetch’d: 6/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Bug, Steel, Ground) - 595
Doduo: 5/17 (Normal, Flying, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 600
Dodrio: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 605
Seel: 5/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Water, Dark) - 610
Dewgong: 6/17 (Ice, Normal, Bug, Ghost, Water, Dark) - 616
Grimer: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Ghost, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Grass, Rock, Dark) - 627
Muk: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Ghost, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Grass, Rock) - 637
Shellder: 3/17 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 640
Cloyster: 3/17 (Water, Ice, Normal) - 643
Gastly: 7/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Normal, Grass, Electric, Poison, Dark) - 650
Haunter: 7/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Normal, Grass, Electric, Poison, Dark) - 657
Gengar: 10/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Poison, Dark) - 667
Onix: 6/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Steel, Dragon, Fighting) - 673
Drowzee: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Ghost, Dark) - 681
Hypno: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Ghost, Dark) - 689
Krabby: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Dark, Bug, Ice, Rock, Fighting) - 697
Kingler: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Steel, Dark, Bug, Ice, Rock, Fighting) - 706
Voltorb: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock, Dark, Psychic) - 711
Electrode: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Dark) - 716
Exeggcute: 6/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Poison, Dark) - 722
Exeggutor: 6/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Poison, Dark) - 728
Cubone: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Flying, Dark) - 738
Marowak: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Flying, Dark) - 748
Hitmonlee: 5/17 (Fighting, Normal, Ground, Rock, Dark) - 753
Hitmonchan: 8/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Electric, Ice, Fire, Ground, Rock) - 761
Lickitung: 13/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel) - 774
Koffing: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Fire, Dark) - 782
Weezing: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Fire, Dark) - 790
Rhyhorn: 10/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Dark, Ice, Steel, Electric, Fire) - 800
Rhydon: 11/17 (Rock, Ground, Bug, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Water) - 812
Chansey: 12/17 (Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Grass, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fire) - 824
Tangela: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic, Dark, Fighting) - 829
Kangaskhan: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Flying) - 843
Horsea: 4/17 (Water, Dragon, Ice, Normal) - 847
Seadra: 4/17 (Water, Dragon, Ice, Normal) - 851
Goldeen: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Flying, Psychic, Ice) - 857
Seaking: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Flying, Psychic, Ice) - 863
Staryu: 5/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 868
Starmie: 5/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Electric) - 873
Mr. Mime: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 883
Scyther: 6/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel) - 889
Jynx: 8/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Water, Dark) - 897
Electabuzz: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Steel, Psychic, Dark) - 906
Magmar: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Steel, Psychic, Dark) - 915
Pinsir: 6/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Bug, Rock, Ground) - 921
Tauros: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Ice, Water, Grass, Steel, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock, Fighting) - 932
Magikarp: 1/17 (Normal) - 933
Gyarados: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Ice, Electric, Ground, Fire, Fighting) - 942
Lapras: 8/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Psychic, Steel, Electric, Psychic, Fighting) - 950
Ditto: 0/17
Eevee: 5/17 (Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel, Ghost) - 955
Vaporeon: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Dark, Ground, Steel, Ghost) - 962
Jolteon: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Ground, Steel, Ghost) - 970
Flareon: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Dark, Ground, Steel, Ghost) - 977
Porygon: 9/17 (Normal, Psychic, Electric, Ice, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 986
Omanyte: 7/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ice, Fighting) - 993
Omastar: 7/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ice, Fighting) - 1000
Kabuto: 9/17 (Rock, Normal, Grass, Ground, Ice, Water, Dark, Flying, Fighting) - 1009
Kabutops: 10/17 (Rock, Normal, Grass, Ground, Bug, Ice, Water, Dark, Flying, Fighting) - 1019
Aerodactyl: 8/17 (Rock, Flying, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Steel, Ground, Fighting) - 1027
Snorlax: 11/17 (Normal, Rock, Ground, Ghost, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Water, Grass, Psychic) - 1038
Articuno: 7/17 (Ice, Flying, Normal, Ground, Water, Steel, Fighting) - 1045
Zapdos: 6/17 (Electric, Flying, Normal, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 1051
Moltres: 6/17 (Fire, Flying, Normal, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 1057
Dratini: 7/17 (Dragon, Normal, Ice, Water, Steel, Electric, Fire) - 1064
Dragonair: 7/17 (Dragon, Normal, Ice, Water, Steel, Electric, Fire) – 1071
Dragonite: 12/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Steel, Rock) - 1083
Mewtwo: 13/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Rock, Flying) - 1096
Mew: 17/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Electric, Dragon, Water, Grass, Steel, Poison) - 1113
Chikorita: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ground, Steel) - 1119
Bayleef: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Steel) - 1126
Meganium: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Steel) - 1133
Cyndaquil: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Flying) - 1140
Quilava: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Rock, Flying) - 1147
Typhlosion: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Rock, Electric, Flying) - 1155
Totodile: 10/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Rock, Dragon, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Steel, Flying) - 1165
Croconaw: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Rock, Dragon, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Steel, Flying) - 1176
Feraligatr: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Rock, Dragon, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Ice, Steel, Flying) - 1187
Sentret: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 1200
Furret: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 1213
Hoothoot: 7/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Ghost, Steel) - 1220
Noctowl: 7/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Ghost, Steel) - 1227
Ledyba: 11/17 (Normal, Psychic, Bug, Fighting, Ice, Rock, Electric, Grass, Ground, Flying, Dark) - 1238
Ledian: 11/17 (Normal, Psychic, Bug, Fighting, Ice, Rock, Electric, Grass, Ground, Flying, Dark) - 1349
Spinarak: 8/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Grass, Ground) - 1357
Ariados: 8/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Grass, Ground) - 1365
Crobat: 8/17 (Poison, Flying, Normal, Bug, Dark, Ghost, Grass, Steel) - 1373
Chinchou: 4/17 (Water, Electric, Normal, Ice) - 1373
Lanturn: 4/17 (Water, Electric, Normal, Ice) - 1377
Pichu: 6/17 (Electric, Fighting, Normal, Ground, Rock, Steel) - 1383
Cleffa: 11/17 (Normal, Grass, Fighting, Ice, Psychic, Ground, Rock, Water, Steel, Ghost, Fire) - 1394
Igglybuff: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Fire) - 1406
Togepi: 11/17 (Normal, Rock, Psychic, Flying, Fighting, Ground, Water, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Fire) - 1417
Togetic: 12/17 (Normal, Grass, Rock, Psychic, Flying, Fighting, Ground, Water, Ghost, Electric, Fire, Steel) - 1429
Natu: 7/17 (Flying, Psychic, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Normal, Grass) - 1436
Xatu: 7/17 (Flying, Psychic, Ghost, Dark, Normal, Steel, Grass) - 1443
Mareep: 3/17 (Electric, Normal, Steel) - 1446
Flaaffy: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Steel) - 1451
Ampharos: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Steel)- 1456
Bellossom: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 1459
Marill: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Steel) - 1467
Azumarill: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Steel) - 1475
Sudowoodo: 8/17 (Rock, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric) - 1483
Politoed: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Dark) - 1490
Hoppip: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic, Flying) - 1494
Skiploom: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic, Flying) - 1498
Jumpluff: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic, Flying) - 1502
Aipom: 14/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Flying) - 1516
Sunkern: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Poison) - 1519
Sunflora: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Poison) - 1522
Yanma: 9/17 (Flying, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Psychic, Grass, Ghost, Dark, Steel) - 1531
Wooper: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Poison) - 1539
Quagsire: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Poison) - 1547
Espeon: 6/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Ground, Steel) - 1553
Umbreon: 6/17 (Dark, Normal, Ground, Psychic, Steel, Ghost) - 1559
Murkrow: 8/17 (Dark, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Steel) - 1567
Slowking: 10/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Fire) - 1577
Misdreavus: 6/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Normal, Electric, Flying, Dark) - 1583
Unown: 1/17 (Normal) - 1584
Wobbuffet: 2/17 (Psychic, Fighting) - 1586
Girafarig: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ground, Steel, Electric, Fighting) - 1594
Pineco: 6/17 (Normal, Bug, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Grass) - 1600
Forretress: 7/17 (Normal, Electric, Bug, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Grass) - 1607
Dunsparce: 13/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Ghost, Ground, Water, Ice, Grass, Steel, Electric, Fire) - 1620
Gligar: 10/17 (Normal, Poison, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Flying, Psychic, Bug, Rock) - 1630
Steelix: 7/17 (Ground, Steel, Normal, Rock, Dark, Dragon, Fighting) - 1637
Snubbull: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Poison) - 1648
Granbull: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Poison, Rock, Steel) - 1661
Qwilfish: 9/17 (Poison, Water, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Ghost, Rock, Electric, Ice) - 1670
Scizor: 6/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Dark, Flying, Fighting) - 1667
Shuckle: 5/17 (Normal, Ground, Rock, Poison, Fighting) - 1672
Heracross: 6/17 (Bug, Fighting, Normal, Rock, Ground, Dark) - 1678
Sneasel: 11/17 (Dark, Ice, Normal, Steel, Fighting, Psychic, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Water) - 1689
Teddiursa: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Flying) - 1701
Ursaring: 12/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Flying) - 1713
Slugma: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Poison, Ground, Fighting) - 1719
Magcargo: 6/17 (Fire, Rock, Normal, Poison, Ground, Fighting) - 1725
Swinub: 6/17 (Ice, Normal, Rock, Dark, Ground, Fighting) - 1731
Piloswine: 6/17 (Ice, Normal, Rock, Dark, Ground, Fighting) - 1737
Corsola: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 1745
Remoraid: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Rock, Ground, Fire, Dark) - 1753
Octillery: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Rock, Fighting, Ground, Grass, Fire, Poison, Dark) - 1764
Delibird: 8/17 (Normal, Ice, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Flying, Water, Dark) - 1772
Mantine: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Rock, Dragon, Ground, Ice) - 1779
Skarmory: 7/17 (Steel, Flying, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Rock) - 1786
Houndour: 10/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 1796
Houndoom: 10/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 1806
Kingdra: 4/17 (Water, Dragon, Normal, Ice) - 1810
Phanpy: 5/17 (Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Steel) - 1815
Donphan: 5/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel) - 1820
Porygon2: 9/17 (Normal, Psychic, Electric, Ice, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 1829
Stantler: 8/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Steel, Electric) - 1837
Smeargle: 0/17
Tyrogue: 5/17 (Normal, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Dark) - 1842
Hitmontop: 5/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Ground, Rock) - 1847
Smoochum: 8/17 (Ice, Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Fighting, Ground, Water, Dark) - 1855
Elekid: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Psychic, Dark) - 1893
Magby: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Steel, Psychic, Dark) - 1902
Miltank: 11/17 (Normal, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Steel, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost) - 1913
Blissey: 12/17 (Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Grass, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fire) - 1925
Raikou: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 1931
Entei: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Ground, Grass, Steel, Fighting) - 1938
Suicune: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Dark, Flying, Psychic, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 1947
Larvitar: 6/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fighting) - 1953
Pupitar: 6/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fighting) - 1959
Tyranitar: 13/17 (Rock, Dark, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Flying) - 1972
Lugia: 12/17 (Flying, Psychic, Normal, Water, Rock, Ice, Ground, Grass, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 1985
Ho-oh: 12/17 (Fire, Flying, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Steel, Fighting) - 1997
Celebi: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ground, Water, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Flying) - 2006
Treecko: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Electric, Steel, Rock, Flying) - 2017
Grovyle: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Dark, Dragon, Fighting, Ground, Electric, Steel, Rock, Flying) - 2028
Sceptile: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Dark, Dragon, Fighting, Ground, Electric, Steel, Rock, Flying) - 2039
Torchic: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Rock, Ground) - 2045
Combusken: 8/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Rock, Bug, Ground, Electric) - 2053
Blaziken: 8/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Rock, Bug, Ground, Electric) - 2061
Mudkip: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Ice, Psychic, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 2069
Marshtomp: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Ice, Psychic, Fighting, Rock, Steel) - 2077
Swampert: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Ice, Psychic, Fighting, Rock, Steel) - 2085
Poochyena: 7/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Poison, Fighting, Ground, Steel) - 2092
Mightyena: 7/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Poison, Fighting, Ground, Steel) - 2099
Zigzagoon: 11/17 (Normal, Bug, Dark, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2110
Linoone: 11/17 (Normal, Bug, Dark, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2221
Wurmple: 2/17 (Normal, Poison) - 2223
Silcoon: 2/17 (Normal, Poison) - 2225
Beautifly: 8/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Grass, Poison, Psychic, Ghost, Dark) - 2233
Cascoon: 2/17 (Normal, Poison) - 2235
Dustox: 8/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Grass, Ghost, Dark) - 2243
Lotad: 6/17 (Grass, Water, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Dark) - 2249
Lombre: 10/17 (Grass, Water, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric) - 2259
Ludicolo: 10/17 (Water, Grass, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric) - 2269
Seedot: 6/17 (Normal, Rock, Ground, Ghost, Grass, Fighting) - 2275
Nuzleaf: 8/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Ground, Rock, Fighting) - 2293
Shiftry: 10/17 (Dark, Grass, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Ground, Rock, Ghost, Fighting, Flying) - 2303
Taillow: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Steel) - 2309
Swellow: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Steel) - 2315
Wingull: 9/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Ice, Ground, Electric, Steel) - 2324
Pelipper: 9/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Ice, Ground, Electric, Steel) - 2333
Ralts: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 2341
Kirlia: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 2350
Gardevoir: 9/17 (Psychic, Grass, Normal, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 2359
Surskit: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Dark) - 2367
Masquerain: 10/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Water, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Dark) - 2377
Shroomish: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Poison) - 2380
Breloom: 8/17 (Grass, Fighting, Normal, Bug, Ground, Electric, Steel, Poison) - 2388
Slakoth: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost, Flying) - 2401
Vigoroth: 13/17 (Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost, Flying) - 2414
Slaking: 13/17 (Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost, Flying) - 2427
Nincada: 8/17 (Bug, Ground, Normal, Steel, Dark, Flying, Grass, Ghost) - 2435
Ninjask: 8/17 (Bug, Normal, Ground, Steel, Dark, Grass, Ghost, Flying) - 2443
Shedinja: 8/17 (Bug, Ghost, Normal, Steel, Flying, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Dark) - 2451
Whismur: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass) - 2462
Loudred: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass) - 2473
Exploud: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass) - 2484
Makuhita: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water) - 2493
Hariyama: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water) - 2502
Azurill: 6/17 (Normal, Water, Ice, Ground, Rock, Steel) - 2508
Nosepass: 7/17 (Rock, Normal, Electric, Ground, Fighting, Fire, Ice) - 2515
Skitty: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Rock, Grass, Steel, Electric, Ghost) - 2526
Delcatty: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Grass, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2538
Sableye: 13/17 (Dark, Ghost, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Rock, Flying) - 2551
Mawile: 11/17 (Dark, Ghost, Normal, Rock, Poison, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Electric, Grass, Fire) - 2562
Aron: 9/17 (Steel, Ground, Normal, Bug, Rock, Water, Electric, Flying, Fighting) - 2571
Lairon: 9/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Bug, Rock, Water, Electric, Flying, Fighting) - 2580
Aggron: 13/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Rock, Electric, Dragon, Water, Grass, Flying) - 2593
Meditite: 9/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Rock) - 2602
Medicham: 9/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ground, Rock, Ghost) - 2611
Electrike: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 2616
Manectric: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 2621
Plusle: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Steel) - 2626
Minun: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Steel) - 2632
Volbeat: 11/17 (Bug, Normal, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Electric, Water, Grass, Flying, Dark) - 2643
Illumise: 11/17 (Bug, Normal, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Flying, Ghost, Dark) - 2654
Roselia: 6/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug, Ground, Ghost) - 2660
Gulpin: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost) - 2672
Swalot: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost) - 2684
Carvanha: 6/17 (Dark, Water, Normal, Bug, Ice, Ground) - 2690
Sharpedo: 8/17 (Dark, Normal, Water, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Fighting) - 2698
Wailmer: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Ground, Ice, Fighting) - 2705
Wailord: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Ground, Ice, Fighting) - 2712
Numel: 5/17 (Fire, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting) - 2717
Camerupt: 5/17 (Fire, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting) - 2722
Torkoal: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Ground, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 2729
Spoink: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Flying, Ice, Steel, Ghost, Electric, Dark) - 2737
Grumpig: 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Steel, Ghost, Dark) - 2748
Spinda: 11/17 (Normal, Psychic, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Ghost) - 2759
Trapinch: 7/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Flying, Rock, Grass, Fighting) - 2766
Vibrava: 9/17 (Ground, Dragon, Normal, Dark, Flying, Rock, Grass, Steel, Fighting) - 2775
Flygon: 11/17 (Ground, Dragon, Normal, Dark, Flying, Fire, Bug, Rock, Grass, Steel, Fighting) - 2786
Cacnea: 8/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Poison, Bug, Fighting, Ground, Electric) - 2794
Cacturne: 8/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Fighting, Poison, Bug, Ground, Electric) - 2802
Swablu: 8/17 (Normal, Flying, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Steel) - 2810
Altaria: 11/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Steel, Fire, Fighting) - 2821
Zangoose: 14/17 (Normal, Bug, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Flying) - 2835
Seviper: 10/17 (Poison, Dark, Ghost, Normal, Bug, Ground, Grass, Steel, Fire, Fighting) - 2845
Lunatone: 5/17 (Psychic, Rock, Normal, Ground, Ghost) - 2850
Solrock: 7/17 (Psychic, Rock, Normal, Fire, Grass, Ground, Ghost) - 2857
Barboach: 7/17 (Ground, Water, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Ice, Rock) - 2894
Whiscash: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Ice, Rock, Fighting) - 2902
Corphish: 10/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Poison, Flying) - 2912
Crawdaunt: 10/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Poison, Flying) - 2922
Baltoy: 7/17 (Ground, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ice, Grass, Ghost) - 2929
Claydol: 8/17 (Ground, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Fighting) - 2937
Lileep: 7/17 (Rock, Normal, Poison, Ghost, Psychic, Ground, Grass) - 2944
Cradily: 8/17 (Rock, Normal, Poison, Ghost, Psychic, Ground, Grass, Fighting) - 2952
Anorith: 9/17 (Rock, Bug, Normal, Water, Steel, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Flying) - 2961
Armaldo: 9/17 (Rock, Bug, Normal, Water, Steel, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Flying) - 2970
Feebas: 5/17 (Normal, Dragon, Psychic, Ice, Water) - 2975
Milotic: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Dragon, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Steel) - 2982
Castform: 9/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Water, Psychic, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 2991
Kecleon: 15/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Psychic, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Flying) - 3006
Shuppet: 6/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Electric) - 3012
Banette: 7/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Electric) - 3019
Duskull: 5/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice) - 3024
Dusclops: 10/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric) - 3034
Tropius: 7/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Bug, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 3041
Chimecho: 6/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Rock, Electric) - 3047
Absol: 14/17 (Dark, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fire, Flying) - 3061
Wynaut: 2/17 (Psychic, Fighting) - 3063
Snorunt: 5/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Water, Ghost) - 3068
Glalie: 7/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Rock, Water, Ground, Ghost) - 3075
Spheal: 7/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 3082
Sealeo: 7/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 3089
Walrein: 7/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 3096
Clamperl: 3/17 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 3099
Huntail: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Ground, Rock) - 3105
Gorebyss: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Ground, Ghost) - 3111
Relicanth: 6/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Ice, Fighting) - 3117
Luvdisc: 3/17 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 3120
Bagon: 10/17 (Dragon, Normal, Fire, Dark, Water, Bug, Ground, Rock, Fighting, Flying) - 3130
Shelgon: 10/17 (Dragon, Normal, Dark, Fire, Water, Bug, Ground, Rock, Fighting, Flying) - 3140
Salamence: 11/17 (Dragon, Normal, Dark, Fire, Water, Bug, Ground, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Flying) - 3151
Beldum: 1/17 (Normal) - 3152
Metang: 13/17 (Steel, Psychic, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Poison) - 3165
Metagross: 13/17 (Steel, Psychic, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Poison, Flying) - 3178
Regirock: 7/17 (Rock, Normal, Fighting, Electric, Fire, Ice, Ground) - 3185
Regice: 6/17 (Ice, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Electric, Ground) - 3191
Registeel: 8/17 (Steel, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Electric, Ice, Ground, Flying) - 3199
Latias: 12/17 (Psychic, Dragon, Normal, Bug, Ice, Ground, Water, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Steel) - 3211
Latios: 12/17 (Dragon, Psychic, Normal, Bug, Ice, Ground, Water, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Steel) - 3223
Kyogre: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Rock, Ground, Electric, Fighting) - 3230
Groudon: 11/17 (Ground, Normal, Fire, Grass, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Electric, Dragon, Steel, Flying) - 3241
Rayquaza: 14/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Rock, Dark, Bug, Ice, Ground, Water, Grass, Steel, Electric, Fighting, Fire) - 3255
Jirachi: 12/17 (Psychic, Steel, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Ghost, Flying) - 3267
Deoxys (Normal): 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Water, Grass, Electric, Rock, Flying) - 3278
Deoxys (Attack): 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Water, Grass, Electric, Rock, Flying) - 3289
Deoxys (Defense): 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Water, Grass, Electric, Rock, Flying) - 3300
Deoxys (Speed): 13/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Water, Grass, Electric, Rock, Flying, Fire, Ground) – 3310
389
Gen 4
Bulbasaur: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Poison, Dark) - 7
Ivysaur: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Poison, Dark) - 14
Venusaur: 8/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Poison, Dark, Dragon) - 22
Charmander: 12/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Steel, Bug, Flying, Electric, Ghost) - 34
Charmeleon: 12/17 (Fire, Normal, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Steel, Bug, Ground, Electric, Fighting, Flying, Ghost) - 46
Charizard: 13/17 (Fire, Normal, Dragon, Ghost, Flying, Rock, Dark, Steel, Bug, Ground, Electric, Grass, Fighting) - 59
Squirtle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Ground, Rock, Psychic, Fighting, Steel) - 68
Wartortle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Ground, Rock, Psychic, Fighting, Steel) - 77
Blastoise: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Dark, Ice, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Bug, Psychic, Fighting) - 88
Caterpie: 2/17 (Normal, Bug) - 90
Metapod: 2/17 (Normal, Bug) - 92
Butterfree: 8/17 (Normal, Psychic, Bug, Flying, Ghost, Dragon, Grass, Dark) - 100
Weedle: 2/17 (Poison, Bug) - 102
Kakuna: 2/17 (Poison, Bug) - 104
Beedrill: 8/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Dark, Flying, Ghost, Grass, Fighting) - 112
Pidgey: 8/17 (Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 120
Pidgeotto: 9/17 (Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Steel, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 129
Pidgeot: 9/17 (Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Steel, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 138
Rattata: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fire, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Grass, Flying, Bug) - 150
Raticate: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Psychic, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Grass, Flying, Bug) - 153
Spearow: 9/17 (Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fire, Ground, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 162
Fearow: 9/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fire, Ground, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 171
Ekans: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Ground, Water, Grass, Steel, Rock) - 179
Arbok: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Ground, Fire, Electric, Ice, Water, Grass, Steel, Rock) - 190
Pikachu: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Grass) - 199
Raichu: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Dark, Ground, Rock, Bug, Grass) - 208
Sandshrew: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Poison, Bug, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Ghost) - 218
Sandslash: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Poison, Bug, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Dark Flying, Ghost) - 228
Nidoran F: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Flying, Ghost) - 239
Nidorina: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Flying, Ghost) - 250
Nidoqueen: 15/17 (Poison, Ground, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Water, Fire, Bug, Ice, Dragon, Electric, Steel, Ghost, Flying, Rock) - 265
Nidoran M: 13/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Flying, Psychic, Rock, Dark, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Ghost) - 278
Nidorino: 13/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Flying, Dark, Psychic, Rock, Ground, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Ghost) - 291
Nidoking: 16/17 (Poison, Ground, Normal, Bug, Flying, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Rock, Water, Fire, Ice, Dragon, Electric, Steel, Ghost) - 307
Clefairy: 15/17 (Normal, Fighting, Steel, Grass, Flying, Fire, Ice, Dark, Ground, Rock, Bug, Electric, Psychic, Water, Ghost) - 322
Clefable: 15/17 (Normal, Fighting, Steel, Grass, Flying, Fire, Ice, Dark, Ground, Rock, Bug, Electric, Psychic, Water, Ghost) - 337
Vulpix: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Grass, Ghost, Steel, Ground) - 345
Ninetales: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Grass, Ghost, Steel, Ground) - 353
Jigglypuff: 14/17 (Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Psychic, Ghost, Fire) - 367
Wigglytuff: 14/17 (Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Dark, Flying, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Psychic, Ghost) - 381
Zubat: 11/17 (Poison, Flying, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Psychic, Fire, Normal, Dragon, Grass, Steel) - 392
Golbat: 11/17 (Poison, Flying, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Normal, Psychic, Fire, Dragon, Grass, Steel) - 403
Oddish: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 406
Gloom: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Fighting) - 411
Vileplume: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Fighting) - 416
Paras: 10/17 (Bug, Grass, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Steel, Poison, Dark, Ground, Flying) - 426
Parasect: 10/17 (Grass, Bug, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Flying) - 436
Venonat: 6/17 (Bug, Poison, Psychic, Normal, Grass, Dark) - 442
Venomoth: 9/17 (Bug, Poison, Psychic, Flying, Normal, Grass, Ghost, Dragon, Dark) - 451
Diglett: 8/17 (Ground, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Poison, Flying) - 459
Dugtrio: 8/17 (Ground, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Poison, Flying) - 468
Meowth: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Poison, Ice, Ground, Grass, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug) - 481
Persian: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Rock, Poison, Ice, Ground, Grass, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug) - 495
Psyduck: 11/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Bug, Ice, Steel, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 506
Golduck: 11/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Bug, Ice, Steel, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 517
Mankey: 14/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fire, Poison, Ice, Ground, Dragon, Grass, Electric, Steel, Flying, Bug) - 531
Primeape: 14/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fire, Poison, Ice, Ground, Dragon, Grass, Electric, Steel, Flying, Bug) - 545
Growlithe: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Steel, Flying) - 552
Arcanine: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Electric, Steel, Ground, Grass, Flying, Dragon) - 563
Poliwag: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Fighting, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 570
Poliwhirl: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 577
Poliwrath: 9/17 (Water, Fighting, Normal, Ground, Ice, Psychic, Rock, Dark, Poison) - 586
Abra: 11/17 (Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Fighting, Steel, Ghost, Grass) - 597
Kadabra: 11/17 (Psychic, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Normal, Ghost, Grass) - 608
Alakazam: 11/17 (Psychic, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Steel, Ghost, Grass) - 619
Machop: 10/17 (Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Rock, Normal, Electric, Ground, Dark, Poison) - 629
Machoke: 10/17 (Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Rock, Electric, Ground, Dark, Normal, Poison) - 639
Machamp: 10/17 (Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Rock, Normal, Electric, Ground, Dark, Poison) - 649
Bellsprout: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Bug) - 654
Weepinbell: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Bug) - 659
Victreebel: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Bug) - 664
Tentacool: 7/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Dark, Grass, Psychic) - 671
Tentacruel: 7/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ice, Dark, Grass, Psychic) - 678
Geodude: 8/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Dark, Electric, Steel) - 685
Graveler: 8/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Dark, Electric, Steel) - 693
Golem: 9/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Steel, Dark, Electric) - 702
Ponyta: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Grass, Steel) - 708
Rapidash: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Bug, Poison, Fighting, Grass, Steel) - 716
Slowpoke: 10/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Ground, Bug, Steel, Ghost, Fire, Grass) - 726
Slowbro: 12/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Bug, Ice, Steel, Ground, Fighting, Ghost, Fire, Dark, Grass) - 738
Magnemite: 5/17 (Electric, Steel, Normal, Bug, Rock) - 743
Magneton: 5/17 (Electric, Steel, Normal, Rock, Bug) - 748
Farfetch’d: 11/17 (Flying, Normal, Bug, Dark, Poison, Grass, Ground, Steel, Fire, Ghost, Dragon) - 759
Doduo: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 764
Dodrio: 5/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 769
Seel: 6/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Ghost, Bug, Dark) - 775
Dewgong: 6/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Bug, Ghost, Dark) - 781
Grimer: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Rock) - 791
Muk: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Rock) - 802
Shellder: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Ground, Rock, Dark) - 808
Cloyster: 7/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Rock, Bug, Dark, Poison) - 815
Gastly: 9/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Poison) - 824
Haunter: 9/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Poison, Normal) - 833
Gengar: 10/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Poison, Normal) - 843
Onix: 7/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dragon, Steel, Dark, Fighting) - 850
Drowzee: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Grass, Ghost) - 860
Hypno: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Bug, Ghost, Dark, Grass) – 870
Krabby: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Steel, Rock, Dark, Bug, Fighting, Ice) - 879
Kingler: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Steel, Rock, Dark, Bug, Ice, Fighting) - 888
Voltorb: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock, Steel, Psychic, Bug, Dark) - 895
Electrode: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock, Steel, Psychic, Bug, Dark) - 902
Exeggcute: 6/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Poison, Dark) - 908
Exeggutor: 7/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Poison, Dark) - 915
Cubone: 11/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Bug, Ice, Electric, Flying) - 926
Marowak: 12/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Fire, Bug, Ice, Dragon, Electric, Flying) - 938
Hitmonlee: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Fire, Steel, Flying, Dark, Ground, Rock, Poison) - 947
Hitmonchan: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Steel, Electric, Ice, Fire, Ground, Rock) - 956
Lickitung: 13/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Grass, Fighting, Ground, Water, Fire, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Steel) - 969
Koffing: 9/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Steel, Psychic, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Fire) - 978
Weezing: 9/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Steel, Psychic, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Fire) - 987
Rhyhorn: 13/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Electric, Water, Steel, Poison) – 1000
Rhydon: 14/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Electric, Water, Steel, Ghost, Poison) - 1014
Chansey: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Fire, Ice, Rock, Electric, Psychic, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 1027
Tangela: 8/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Dark, Psychic, Electric, Poison, Fighting) - 1035
Kangaskhan: 15/17 (Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fighting, Water, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Electric, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Rock, Flying) - 1050
Horsea: 7/17 (Water, Dragon, Ice, Normal, Bug, Flying, Steel) - 1057
Seadra: 7/17 (Water, Dragon, Normal, Bug, Ice, Flying, Steel) - 1064
Goldeen: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Flying, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Dark, Poison) - 1073
Seaking: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Flying, Poison, Ground, Psychic, Dark, Ice) - 1082
Staryu: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Rock, Ice, Bug, Dragon, Electric, Psychic) - 1091
Starmie: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Rock, Ice, Bug, Dragon, Psychic, Electric, Grass) - 1101
Mr. Mime: 12/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 1113
Scyther: 7/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ghost, Steel) - 1120
Jynx: 10/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Fighting, Psychic, Ground, Bug, Water, Dark, Grass) - 1130
Electabuzz: 10/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Steel, Psychic, Dark) - 1140
Magmar: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Dark, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Steel, Psychic) - 1149
Pinsir: 6/17 (Bug, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Rock) - 1155
Tauros: 13/17 (Normal, Psychic, Dark, Ice, Steel, Dragon, Water, Grass, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock, Fighting) - 1168
Magikarp: 2/17 (Normal, Flying) - 1170
Gyarados: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Ice, Flying, Steel, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock, Fighting) - 1182
Lapras: 11/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Rock, Ground, Steel, Dragon, Bug, Psychic, Electric, Fighting) - 1193
Ditto: 0/17
Eevee: 5/17 (Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel, Ghost) - 1198
Vaporeon: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Dark, Ground, Bug, Steel, Ghost, Fighting) - 1207
Jolteon: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Ground, Steel, Ghost) - 1215
Flareon: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Poison, Fighting, Ground, Steel, Ghost) - 1223
Porygon: 10/17 (Normal, Psychic, Electric, Bug, Ice, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 1233
Omanyte: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Dark, Ground, Ice, Steel, Fighting) - 1241
Omastar: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Dark, Ground, Ice, Steel, Fighting) - 1249
Kabuto: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Grass, Ice, Dark, Fighting) - 1257
Kabutops: 10/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Grass, Ground, Dark, Ice, Bug, Fighting, Flying) - 1267
Aerodactyl: 13/17 (Rock, Flying, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ice, Fire, Electric, Dragon, Water, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 1280
Snorlax: 15/17 (Normal, Ghost, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Fire, Poison, Ice, Steel, Dragon, Grass, Electric, Water) - 1295
Articuno: 11/17 (Ice, Flying, Rock, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Normal, Dragon, Water, Steel, Fighting) - 1306
Zapdos: 11/17 (Electric, Flying, Rock, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Normal, Dragon, Steel, Fighting) - 1317
Moltres: 11/17 (Fire, Flying, Rock, Grass, Normal, Ground, Ghost, Dragon, Steel, Bug, Fighting) - 1328
Dratini: 7/17 (Dragon, Normal, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Fire) - 1335
Dragonair: 7/17 (Dragon, Normal, Water, Ice, Electric, Fire, Steel) - 1342
Dragonite: 14/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Water, Fire, Electric, Bug, Ice, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Fighting, Rock, Dark) - 1356
Mewtwo: 16/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Water, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Electric, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Rock, Flying, Dark, Poison) - 1372
Mew: 17/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Flying, Water, Bug, Ground, Fire, Poison, Ice, Steel, Dark, Ghost, Dragon, Grass, Electric) - 1389
Chikorita: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Ground) - 1396
Bayleef: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Steel) - 1403
Meganium: 8/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Dragon, Steel) - 1411
Cyndaquil: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Ground, Flying) - 1418
Quilava: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Bug, Ground, Flying) - 1426
Typhlosion: 13/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Psychic, Bug, Ground, Electric, Grass, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 1439
Totodile: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Dark, Fighting, Rock, Dragon, Steel, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 1450
Croconaw: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Dragon, Steel, Bug, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 1462
Feraligatr: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Dragon, Steel, Bug, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 1474
Sentret: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Water, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 1487
Furret: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Water, Fire, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 1500
Hoothoot: 10/17 (Flying, Normal, Psychic, Dark, Ghost, Fire, Ground, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 1510
Noctowl: 10/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Dragon, Bug, Steel) - 1520
Ledyba: 12/17 (Normal, Bug, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Flying, Ice, Ghost, Rock, Electric, Grass, Ground) - 1532
Ledian: 12/17 (Bug, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Flying, Ice, Ghost, Rock, Electric, Grass, Ground) - 1544
Spinarak: 9/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, Flying, Grass, Ground) - 1553
Ariados: 9/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, Flying, Grass, Ground) - 1562
Crobat: 11/17 (Poison, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Psychic, Fire, Dragon, Grass, Steel) - 1573
Chinchou: 8/17 (Water, Electric, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Flying, Ice, Dark) - 1582
Lanturn: 8/17 (Water, Electric, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Flying, Dark, Ice) - 1590
Pichu: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Dark, Grass) - 1599
Cleffa: 13/17 (Normal, Grass, Ice, Ground, Rock, Bug, Psychic, Water, Steel, Ghost, Fire, Electric, Dark) - 1612
Igglybuff: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Flying, Ice, Ground, Rock, Water, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Fire, Psychic) - 1624
Togepi: 13/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Rock, Ground, Bug, Water, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Fire, Dark, Fighting) - 1637
Togetic: 14/17 (Normal, Rock, Grass, Psychic, Flying, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Dragon, Fighting, Electric, Steel, Dark) - 1651
Natu: 10/17 (Flying, Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug, Dragon, Grass) - 1661
Xatu: 10/17 (Psychic, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug, Dragon, Grass) - 1671
Mareep: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Bug, Rock, Steel) - 1676
Flaaffy: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Bug, Rock, Fire, Fighting, Steel, Dark) - 1684
Ampharos: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Bug, Rock, Fire, Dragon, Steel, Fighting, Dark) - 1693
Bellossom: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Fighting) - 1698
Marill: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Dark, Steel, Grass) - 1708
Azumarill: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Fighting, Ice, Dark, Ground, Steel, Grass) - 1719
Sudowoodo: 9/17 (Rock, Normal, Grass, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ground, Ice, Electric) - 1728
Politoed: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ground, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Ice) - 1736
Hoppip: 5/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Bug, Psychic) - 1741
Skiploom: 5/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Bug, Psychic) - 1746
Jumpluff: 5/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Bug, Psychic) - 1751
Aipom: 15/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Poison, Ice, Ground, Grass, Electric, Water, Steel, Psychic) - 1766
Sunkern: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Ground, Poison) - 1780
Sunflora: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Ground, Poison) - 1784
Yanma: 9/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Ghost, Psychic, Steel) - 1793
Wooper: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Poison) - 1802
Quagsire: 9/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Poison, Dark) - 1811
Espeon: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Ground, Bug, Steel, Ghost, Grass) - 1819
Umbreon: 6/17 (Dark, Normal, Ground, Steel, Psychic, Ghost) - 1825
Murkrow: 10/17 (Dark, Flying, Ghost, Normal, Fire, Ice, Ground, Dragon, Psychic, Steel) - 1835
Slowking: 13/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Bug, Ice, Ground, Fighting, Steel, Ghost, Fire, Dark, Grass) - 1848
Misdreavus: 8/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Rock, Ice, Electric, Flying) - 1856
Unown: 1/17 (Normal) - 1857
Wobbuffet: 2/17 (Psychic, Fighting) - 1859
Girafarig: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Steel, Electric, Grass) - 1869
Pineco: 8/17 (Bug, Normal, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Grass) - 1877
Forretress: 9/17 (Bug, Normal, Dark, Steel, Electric, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Grass) - 1886
Dunsparce: 14/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Ground, Ghost, Water, Psychic, Ice, Grass, Steel, Electric, Fire, Poison, Fighting) - 1900
Gligar: 10/17 (Normal, Poison, Bug, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Flying, Water, Rock) - 1910
Steelix: 11/17 (Steel, Ground, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Water, Fighting) - 1921
Snubbull: 11/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Ground, Water, Grass, Poison) - 1932
Granbull: 13/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Ground, Water, Grass, Poison, Steel, Rock) - 1945
Qwilfish: 12/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Rock, Ghost, Flying, Ice, Electric, Steel, Dark) - 1957
Scizor: 8/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Flying, Ghost) - 1965
Shuckle: 8/17 (Normal, Bug, Dark, Ground, Rock, Poison, Steel, Fighting) - 1973
Heracross: 8/17 (Bug, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Dark, Ground, Rock, Ghost) - 1982
Sneasel: 12/17 (Dark, Ice, Normal, Steel, Fighting, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Poison, Psychic, Water) - 1994
Teddiursa: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Bug, Poison, Ice, Ground, Rock, Grass, Electric, Flying) - 2008
Ursaring: 14/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Bug, Poison, Ice, Ground, Rock, Grass, Electric, Flying) - 2022
Slugma: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Poison, Ground, Fighting) - 2028
Magcargo: 8/17 (Fire, Rock, Normal, Poison, Ground, Fighting, Grass, Steel) - 2036
Swinub: 6/17 (Ice, Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting) - 2042
Piloswine: 7/17 (Ice, Ground, Normal, Rock, Flying, Dark, Fighting) - 2049
Corsola: 9/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Psychic, Ground, Ice, Dark, Ghost, Fighting) - 2058
Remoraid: 13/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Grass, Bug, Psychic, Rock, Flying, Poison, Ground, Fire, Dark, Electric) - 2071
Octillery: 14/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Bug, Grass, Psychic, Rock, Poison, Flying, Ground, Fire, Dark, Electric, Steel) - 2085
Delibird: 12/17 (Normal, Ice, Psychic, Flying, Poison, Ground, Rock, Grass, Fighting, Bug, Water, Dark) - 2097
Mantine: 12/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Grass, Bug, Rock, Dragon, Poison, Steel, Ground, Ice) - 2109
Skarmory: 11/17 (Steel, Flying, Normal, Dark, Bug, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Dragon, Rock, Fighting) - 2120
Houndour: 11/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Psychic) - 2131
Houndoom: 11/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Psychic) - 2142
Kingdra: 7/17 (Water, Dragon, Normal, Ice, Bug, Flying, Steel) - 2149
Phanpy: 9/17 (Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Ice, Poison, Dark, Grass, Steel) - 2158
Donphan: 12/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fire, Electric, Ice, Flying, Poison, Grass, Steel, Fighting) - 2170
Porygon2: 10/17 (Normal, Electric, Psychic, Bug, Ice, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 2180
Stantler: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Flying, Ground, Grass, Steel, Electric) - 2191
Smeargle: 0/17
Tyrogue: 6/17 (Normal, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Dark, Rock) - 2197
Hitmontop: 8/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground, Rock, Dragon, Flying) - 2205
Smoochum: 9/17 (Ice, Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Ground, Bug, Water, Dark, Grass) - 2214
Elekid: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Psychic, Dark) - 2223
Magby: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Ground, Steel, Psychic) - 2232
Miltank: 13/17 (Normal, Rock, Psychic, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost) - 2245
Blissey: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Fire, Ice, Rock, Electric, Psychic, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 2258
Raikou: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Bug, Ghost, Fighting) - 2267
Entei: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Grass, Ghost, Rock, Fighting) - 2277
Suicune: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Flying, Ice, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Fighting) - 2288
Larvitar: 7/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Steel, Fighting) - 2295
Pupitar: 7/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Steel, Fighting) - 2302
Tyranitar: 14/17 (Rock, Dark, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ground, Dragon, Steel, Water, Bug, Fighting, Flying, Ghost) - 2316
Lugia: 15/17 (Flying, Psychic, Normal, Water, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Ground, Ice, Steel, Ghost, Bug, Grass, Electric, Fighting) - 2331
Ho-oh: 14/17 (Fire, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Dark, Rock, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Bug, Dragon, Grass, Electric, Fighting) - 2345
Celebi: 11/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ground, Bug, Dark, Water, Ghost, Electric, Flying) - 2356
Treecko: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Dragon, Bug, Ground, Electric, Steel, Rock, Flying) - 2367
Grovyle: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Dark, Fighting, Dragon, Ground, Electric, Steel, Rock, Flying) - 2378
Sceptile: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Dark, Fighting, Dragon, Ground, Electric, Steel, Rock, Flying) - 2389
Torchic: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Dark, Rock, Ground, Ghost) - 2397
Combusken: 11/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Dark, Rock, Bug, Ground, Electric, Ghost, Poison) - 2408
Blaziken: 12/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Dark, Rock, Bug, Ground, Electric, Grass, Ghost, Poison) - 2420
Mudkip: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Psychic, Poison, Steel) - 2430
Marshtomp: 10/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Psychic, Poison, Steel) - 2440
Swampert: 11/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Dark, Ice, Psychic, Poison, Dragon, Steel) - 2451
Poochyena: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Poison, Electric, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 2461
Mightyena: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Poison, Electric, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 2471
Zigzagoon: 13/17 (Normal, Bug, Dark, Ground, Poison, Ice, Rock, Grass, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2484
Linoone: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Bug, Ground, Poison, Ice, Rock, Grass, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2497
Wurmple: 3/17 (Bug, Normal, Poison) - 2500
Silcoon: 3/17 (Bug, Normal, Poison) - 2503
Beautifly: 9/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Grass, Poison, Ghost, Dragon, Psychic, Dark) - 2512
Cascoon: 3/17 (Bug, Normal, Poison) - 2515
Dustox: 9/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Ghost, Dragon, Grass, Dark) - 2524
Lotad: 8/17 (Water, Grass, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Ice, Dark) - 2532
Lombre: 11/17 (Water, Grass, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Dark) - 2543
Ludicolo: 11/17 (Water, Grass, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Dark) - 2554
Seedot: 6/17 (Normal, Rock, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 2560
Nuzleaf: 9/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Ghost) - 2569
Shiftry: 12/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Bug, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Dragon) - 2582
Taillow: 9/17 (Normal, Flying, Dark, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 2591
Swellow: 9/17 (Normal, Flying, Dark, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 2600
Wingull: 11/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Electric, Steel, Bug) - 2611
Pelipper: 13/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Poison, Ground, Ghost, Grass, Ice, Electric, Steel, Bug) - 2624
Ralts: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Electric, Dark) - 2634
Kirlia: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Electric, Dark) - 2644
Gardevoir: 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Electric, Fighting, Dark) - 2655
Surskit: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Dark) - 2664
Masquerain: 11/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Water, Ghost, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Dragon, Grass, Dark) - 2675
Shroomish: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Fighting, Poison) - 2679
Breloom: 10/17 (Grass, Fighting, Normal, Bug, Ground, Electric, Steel, Poison, Rock, Dark) - 2689
Slakoth: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Poison, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost, Rock, Flying) – 2703
Vigoroth: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Poison, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost, Rock, Flying) - 2717
Slaking: 14/17 (Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Bug, Poison, Ice, Ground, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost, Rock, Flying) - 2731
Nincada: 8/17 (Bug, Ground, Normal, Steel, Dark, Flying, Grass, Ghost) - 2739
Ninjask: 8/17 (Bug, Normal, Ground, Steel, Dark, Flying, Ghost, Grass) - 2747
Shedinja: 9/17 (Bug, Ghost, Normal, Steel, Ground, Dark, Grass, Flying, Psychic) - 2756
Whismur: 12/17 (Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Dark, Fighting) - 2768
Loudred: 12/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass) - 2780
Exploud: 13/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Water, Grass) - 2793
Makuhita: 11/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Steel, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Poison, Rock, Water) - 2804
Hariyama: 11/17 (Fighting, Normal, Water, Dark, Steel, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Rock, Poison) - 2815
Azurill: 7/17 (Normal, Water, Ice, Dark, Ground, Rock, Steel) - 2822
Nosepass: 7/17 (Rock, Electric, Normal, Ground, Fire, Ice, Fighting) - 2829
Skitty: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Rock, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Electric) - 2841
Delcatty: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Rock, Water, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2854
Sableye: 14/17 (Dark, Ghost, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Fire, Bug, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Electric, Water, Flying, Poison) - 2868
Mawile: 12/17 (Steel, Dark, Ghost, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Poison, Electric, Ground, Fighting, Grass) - 2880
Aron: 11/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Bug, Fighting, Water, Electric, Flying, Ghost) - 2891
Lairon: 11/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Bug, Fighting, Water, Electric, Flying, Ghost) - 2902
Aggron: 15/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Water, Fire, Bug, Ice, Fighting, Electric, Grass, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 2917
Meditite: 14/17 (Fighting, Psychic, Steel, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ground, Bug, Ghost, Rock, Dark, Poison, Grass) - 2931
Medicham: 14/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Fire, Electric, Ice, Steel, Ground, Bug, Ghost, Rock, Grass, Dark, Poison) - 2945
Electrike: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Bug, Ground, Steel) - 2953
Manectric: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Steel) - 2962
Plusle: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Dark, Grass) - 2970
Minun: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Dark, Grass) - 2978
Volbeat: 12/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Electric, Water, Grass, Fighting, Dark) - 2990
Illumise: 12/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Ice, Ground, Ghost, Electric, Water, Grass, Fighting, Dark) - 3002
Roselia: 7/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Ground, Ghost) - 3009
Gulpin: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Grass, Electric, Water, Ghost, Fighting) - 3021
Swalot: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Grass, Electric, Water, Ghost, Fighting) - 3033
Carvanha: 10/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Ice, Rock, Flying, Bug, Ice, Ground, Psychic) - 3043
Sharpedo: 11/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Ice, Rock, Flying, Bug, Ground, Psychic, Poison, Fighting) - 3054
Wailmer: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Flying, Ground, Ice, Fighting) - 3062
Wailord: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Flying, Ground, Ice, Steel, Fighting) - 3071
Numel: 5/17 (Fire, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting) - 3076
Camerupt: 7/17 (Fire, Ground, Normal, Rock, Steel, Grass, Fighting) - 3083
Torkoal: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Ground, Rock, Grass, Steel, Fighting) - 3091
Spoink: 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Rock, Flying, Ice, Bug, Ghost, Steel, Electric, Grass) - 3105
Grumpig: 14/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Rock, Flying, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Ghost, Grass) - 3119
Spinda: 11/17 (Normal, Psychic, Dark, Rock, Fire, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Electric, Water, Ghost) - 3130
Trapinch: 8/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Bug, Flying, Grass, Rock, Fighting) - 3138
Vibrava: 12/17 (Ground, Dragon, Normal, Dark, Bug, Flying, Fire, Ghost, Grass, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 3150
Flygon: 13/17 (Ground, Dragon, Normal, Dark, Bug, Flying, Fire, Ghost, Electric, Grass, Steel, Rock, Fighting) - 3163
Cacnea: 8/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Poison, Bug, Fighting, Ground, Electric) - 3171
Cacturne: 8/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Poison, Bug, Fighting, Ground, Electric) - 3179
Swablu: 10/17 (Normal, Flying, Ghost, Fire, Dragon, Dark, Ground, Grass, Steel, Psychic) - 3189
Altaria: 11/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fire, Ground, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Fighting) - 3200
Zangoose: 15/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Steel, Fire, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Water, Grass, Ghost, Flying, Poison) - 3215
Seviper: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Water, Bug, Ground, Grass, Steel, Fire, Fighting) - 3226
Lunatone: 9/17 (Rock, Psychic, Normal, Ground, Steel, Bug, Ghost, Electric, Grass) - 3235
Solrock: 10/17 (Psychic, Rock, Normal, Fire, Grass, Ground, Steel, Bug, Ghost, Electric) - 3245
Barboach: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Flying, Ice, Rock) - 3253
Whiscash: 9/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Flying, Ice, Rock, Fighting) - 3262
Corphish: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Poison, Flying) - 3273
Crawdaunt: 11/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Poison, Flying) - 3284
Baltoy: 10/17 (Ground, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Bug, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Steel) - 3294
Claydol: 11/17 (Ground, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Bug, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Steel, Fighting) - 3305
Lileep: 7/17 (Rock, Grass, Normal, Ghost, Poison, Psychic, Ground) - 3312
Cradily: 8/17 (Rock, Grass, Normal, Ghost, Poison, Psychic, Ground, Fighting) - 3320
Anorith: 10/17 (Rock, Bug, Normal, Water, Steel, Poison, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Flying) - 3330
Armaldo: 10/17 (Bug, Rock, Normal, Water, Steel, Poison, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Flying) - 3340
Feebas: 5/17 (Normal, Dragon, Psychic, Water, Ice) - 3345
Milotic: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Dragon, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Ground) - 3353
Castform: 9/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Water, Psychic, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 3362
Kecleon: 15/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Psychic, Rock, Water, Fire, Bug, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Electric, Grass, Steel, Flying) - 3377
Shuppet: 6/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 3383
Banette: 7/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Ice, Ground, Electric, Psychic) - 3390
Duskull: 6/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Electric) - 3396
Dusclops: 10/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ground, Fighting, Rock) - 3406
Tropius: 9/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Dragon, Steel, Fighting) - 3415
Chimecho: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Dark, Rock, Bug, Electric, Grass) - 3424
Absol: 14/17 (Dark, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Flying, Ice, Ground, Fighting, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Fire, Rock) - 3438
Wynaut: 2/17 (Psychic, Fighting) - 3440
Snorunt: 6/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Rock, Water, Ghost) - 3446
Glalie: 9/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Rock, Steel, Bug, Water, Ground, Ghost) - 3455
Spheal: 8/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Fighting) - 3463
Sealeo: 8/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Fighting) - 3471
Walrein: 9/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Dark, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Fighting) - 3480
Clamperl: 3/17 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 3483
Huntail: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Flying, Ground, Rock) - 3490
Gorebyss: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Flying, Ground, Bug, Ghost) - 3498
Relicanth: 7/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Ice, Fighting, Flying) - 3505
Luvdisc: 4/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice) - 3509
Bagon: 12/17 (Dragon, Normal, Dark, Fire, Psychic, Water, Ghost, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Rock, Flying) - 3521
Shelgon: 12/17 (Dragon, Normal, Dark, Fire, Psychic, Water, Ghost, Bug, Ground, Rock, Fighting, Flying) - 3533
Salamence: 14/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Dark, Fire, Electric, Psychic, Water, Ghost, Bug, Ground, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 3547
Beldum: 3/17 (Normal, Steel, Psychic) - 3550
Metang: 14/17 (Steel, Psychic, Normal, Dark, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Fighting, Poison, Flying, Grass) - 3564
Metagross: 14/17 (Steel, Psychic, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Poison, Flying, Grass) - 3578
Regirock: 9/17 (Rock, Normal, Electric, Fighting, Ground, Fire, Ice, Steel, Dark) - 3587
Regice: 9/17 (Ice, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Electric, Steel, Ground, Bug, Dark) - 3596
Registeel: 10/17 (Steel, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Electric, Ice, Ground, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 3606
Latias: 13/17 (Dragon, Psychic, Normal, Water, Bug, Ice, Ground, Dark, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Steel) - 3619
Latios: 12/17 (Dragon, Psychic, Normal, Water, Bug, Ice, Ground, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Steel) - 3631
Kyogre: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Rock, Steel, Ground, Bug, Electric, Fighting) - 3640
Groudon: 13/17 (Ground, Normal, Fire, Grass, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Steel, Electric, Dragon, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 3653
Rayquaza: 15/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Dark, Rock, Water, Ground, Bug, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Fighting, Fire, Ghost) - 3668
Jirachi: 15/17 (Steel, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Ghost, Flying, Grass, Dark, Fighting) – 3683 
Deoxys (Normal): 16/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fire, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 3700
Deoxys (Attack): 15/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 3715
Deoxys (Defense): 15/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 3730
Deoxys (Speed): 15/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel)- 3745
Turtwig: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Steel) - 3751
Grotle: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Steel) - 3757
Torterra: 8/17 (Grass, Ground, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Dragon, Steel, Rock) - 3765
Chimchar: 13/17 (Fire, Normal, Fighting, Electric, Poison, Ground, Rock, Steel, Flying, Ghost, Grass, Bug, Dark) - 3778
Monferno: 13/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Electric, Poison, Ground, Rock, Steel, Flying, Dark, Ghost, Grass, Bug) - 3791
Infernape: 13/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Dark, Electric, Poison, Ground, Rock, Grass, Steel, Flying, Ghost, Bug) - 3804
Piplup: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ground, Ice, Bug, Fighting, Rock, Dark, Grass) - 3814
Prinplup: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Flying, Ground, Ice, Bug, Rock, Dark, Ghost, Grass, Fighting) - 3825
Empoleon: 12/17 (Water, Steel, Normal, Flying, Ground, Bug, Ice, Dark, Fighting, Rock, Ghost, Grass) - 3837
Starly: 9/17 (Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Ground, Fire, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 3846
Staravia: 9/17 (Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fire, Ground, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 3855
Staraptor: 10/17 (Flying, Normal, Fighting, Ghost, Dark, Fire, Ground, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 3865
Bidoof: 13/17 (Normal, Rock, Fighting, Water, Bug, Ice, Ground, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Dark, Grass, Flying) - 3878
Bibarel: 13/17 (Normal, Water, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Ground, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Dark, Grass, Flying) - 3891
Kricketot: 3/17 (Bug, Normal, Ground) - 3894
Kricketune: 6/17 (Bug, Normal, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Flying) - 3900
Shinx: 8/17 (Electric, Dark, Normal, Fire, Ice, Ground, Bug, Steel) - 3908
Luxio: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Bug, Ground, Steel) - 3916
Luxray: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Steel) - 3925
Budew: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Poison) - 3942
Roserade: 7/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Ground, Ghost) - 3949
Cranidos: 11/17 (Rock, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Fire, Steel, Electric, Ice, Dragon) - 3960
Rampardos: 12/17 (Rock, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Fire, Steel, Dragon, Electric, Ice, Water) - 3972
Shieldon: 8/17 (Rock, Steel, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 3980
Bastiodon: 9/17 (Rock, Steel, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Dragon, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 3989
Burmy: 2/17 (Bug, Normal) - 3991
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 6/17 (Bug, Grass, Normal, Psychic, Dark, Ghost) - 3997
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 7/17 (Bug, Ground, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Dark, Ghost) - 4004
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 7/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Psychic, Poison, Dark, Ghost) - 4011
Mothim: 9/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Ground, Ghost, Dragon, Grass, Dark) - 4020
Combee: 5/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Ground, Ghost) - 4025
Vespiquen: 8/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Poison, Dark, Rock, Ground, Ghost) - 4033
Pachirisu: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Rock, Poison, Ground, Grass, Steel, Bug) - 4042
Buizel: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Bug, Ground, Ice, Fighting, Steel, Rock) - 4051
Floatzel: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Bug, Ground, Fighting, Steel, Rock) - 4060
Cherubi: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock) - 4063
Cherrim: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock) - 4066
Shellos: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Fighting, Psychic, Poison, Rock, Ice) - 4074
Gastrodon: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Poison, Rock, Ice) - 4082
Ambipom: 14/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Poison, Ice, Grass, Electric, Water, Steel, Psychic) - 4096
Drifloon: 11/17 (Ghost, Flying, Normal, Dark, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Psychic, Bug, Steel) - 4107
Drifblim: 11/17 (Ghost, Flying, Normal, Dark, Ice, Ground, Rock, Electric, Psychic, Bug, Steel) - 4118
Buneary: 12/17 (Normal, Fighting, Flying, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ground, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Dark) - 4130
Lopunny: 14/17 (Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Flying, Fire, Ice, Electric, Bug, Ground, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Dark) - 4144
Mismagius: 9/17 (Ghost, Normal, Grass, Psychic, Dark, Rock, Ice, Electric, Flying) - 4153
Honchkrow: 11/17 (Dark, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Ground, Fighting, Dragon, Ice, Psychic, Steel) - 4164
Glameow: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Bug, Ground, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Psychic) - 4174
Purugly: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Bug, Ground, Rock, Water, Steel, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Psychic) - 4185
Chingling: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Dark, Rock, Bug, Electric, Grass) - 4194
Stunky: 9/17 (Poison, Dark, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Bug, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 4203
Skuntank: 9/17 (Dark, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Bug, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 4212
Bronzor: 10/17 (Psychic, Steel, Normal, Rock, Bug, Dark, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Electric) - 4222
Bronzong: 11/17 (Psychic, Steel, Normal, Dark, Rock, Bug, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Electric, Fighting) - 4233
Bonsly: 5/17 (Rock, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground) - 4238
Mime Jr.: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Bug, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 4248
Happiny: 12/17 (Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Rock, Psychic, Water, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Fire, Dark) - 4260
Chatot: 8/17 (Normal, Flying, Ghost, Fire, Ground, Dragon, Steel, Bug) - 4268
Spiritomb: 9/17 (Dark, Ghost, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Water, Electric, Rock, Bug) - 4277
Gible: 10/17 (Dragon, Ground, Normal, Steel, Bug, Fire, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Fighting) - 4287
Gabite: 10/17 (Dragon, Ground, Normal, Steel, Bug, Fire, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Fighting) - 4297
Garchomp: 13/17 (Dragon, Ground, Normal, Fire, Dark, Steel, Water, Bug, Fighting, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Poison) - 4310
Munchlax: 13/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Poison, Ice, Ground, Grass, Electric, Water) - 4323
Riolu: 13/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Fire, Steel, Bug, Ice, Ground, Electric, Psychic, Rock, Ghost, Poison) - 4336
Lucario: 15/17 (Fighting, Steel, Normal, Dark, Ground, Dragon, Fire, Bug, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Water, Ghost, Rock, Poison) - 4351
Hippopotas: 7/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Water, Steel, Rock) - 4358
Hippowdon: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Water, Rock) - 4368
Skorupi: 11/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Dark, Water, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Fighting, Rock, Flying) - 4379
Drapion: 14/17 (Poison, Dark, Normal, Bug, Fire, Ice, Electric, Water, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Fighting, Rock, Flying) - 4393
Croagunk: 12/17 (Poison, Fighting, Normal, Ghost, Ground, Dark, Steel, Flying, Bug, Ice, Electric, Rock) - 4405
Toxicroak: 12/17 (Poison, Fighting, Normal, Ghost, Ground, Dark, Steel, Flying, Bug, Ice, Electric, Rock) - 4417
Carnivine: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Ground, Bug, Poison) - 4423
Finneon: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Bug, Psychic, Ice, Ghost, Dragon, Dark) - 4432
Lumineon: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Bug, Psychic, Ice, Ghost, Dragon, Dark) - 4441
Mantyke: 9/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Rock, Bug, Dragon, Ice, Ground) - 4450
Snover: 7/17 (Ice, Grass, Normal, Ground, Water, Steel, Ghost) - 4457
Abomasnow: 11/17 (Ice, Grass, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Fighting, Water, Steel, Ghost, Rock, Dark) - 4468
Weavile: 12/17 (Dark, Ice, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Poison, Psychic, Water) - 4480
Magnezone: 6/17 (Electric, Steel, Normal, Psychic, Rock, Bug) - 4486
Lickilicky: 13/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Grass, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Water, Fire, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 4499
Rhyperior: 14/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Electric, Water, Steel, Ghost) - 4513
Tangrowth: 10/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Electric, Poison, Flying) - 4523
Electivire: 11/17 (Electric, Normal, Fire, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Bug, Steel, Psychic, Rock, Dark) - 4534
Magmortar: 11/17 (Fire, Normal, Electric, Poison, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Rock) - 4545
Togekiss: 15/17 (Normal, Flying, Fighting, Grass, Rock, Psychic, Fire, Ground, Ghost, Bug, Dragon, Water, Electric, Dark, Steel) - 4560
Yanmega: 10/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Ground, Ghost, Psychic, Steel) - 4570
Leafeon: 9/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Bug, Ground, Steel, Ghost, Flying, Fighting) - 4579
Glaceon: 10/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Water, Ground, Bug, Steel, Ghost, Fighting) - 4589
Gliscor: 13/17 (Electric, Fire, Ice, Poison, Dark, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Flying, Water, Rock) - 4602
Mamoswine: 9/17 (Ice, Ground, Normal, Rock, Flying, Dark, Bug, Steel, Fighting) - 4611
Porygon-Z: 10/17 (Normal, Psychic, Bug, Electric, Ice, Grass, Steel, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 4621
Gallade: 14/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Grass, Dark, Bug, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Ground, Electric, Rock, Flying, Poison) - 4635
Probopass: 8/17 (Rock, Steel, Normal, Electric, Ground, Fire, Ice, Fighting) - 4643
Dusknoir: 10/17 (Ghost, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Rock) - 4653
Froslass: 11/17 (Ice, Ghost, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Rock, Ground, Bug, Water, Electric, Psychic) - 4664
Rotom (Normal): 7/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Ground, Bug, Dark, Psychic) - 4671
Rotom (Heat): 8/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Fire, Ground, Bug, Dark, Psychic) - 4679
Rotom (Wash): 8/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Water, Ground, Bug, Dark, Psychic) - 4687
Rotom (Frost): 8/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Ice, Ground, Bug, Dark, Psychic) - 4695
Rotom (Fan): 8/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Flying, Ground, Bug, Dark, Psychic) - 4703
Rotom (Mow): 8/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Grass, Ground, Bug, Dark, Psychic) - 4711
Uxie: 12/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Dark, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Grass, Steel, Ghost) - 4733
Mesprit: 12/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Dark, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Steel, Ghost, Grass) - 4745
Azelf: 12/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Dark, Ground, Bug, Electric, Water, Steel, Ghost, Grass) - 4757
Dialga: 12/17 (Dragon, Steel, Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Electric, Fire, Flying, Ghost) - 4769
Palkia: 13/17 (Dragon, Water, Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Bug, Ice, Electric, Fire, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 4782
Heatran: 10/17 (Fire, Steel, Normal, Rock, Ground, Dark, Bug, Grass, Dragon, Fighting) - 4792
Regigigas: 11/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Rock, Ground, Steel, Flying) - 4803
Giratina: 15/17 (Ghost, Dragon, Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Flying, Water, Bug, Ice, Steel, Electric, Psychic, Grass, Dark) - 4818
Cresselia: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ice, Bug, Ground, Grass, Ghost, Electric) - 4826
Phione: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Flying, Ice, Dark, Ground, Bug, Grass) - 4834
Manaphy: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Flying, Ice, Dark, Ground, Bug, Psychic, Ghost, Grass) - 4845
Darkrai: 12/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Ice, Electric, Poison, Rock, Flying, Bug) - 4867
Shaymin (Land): 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Ground, Psychic) - 4871
Shaymin (Sky): 6/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Ground, Ghost, Psychic) - 4877
Arceus: 17/17 (Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Psychic, Rock, Water, Dragon, Bug, Grass, Fire, Ice, Steel, Ghost, Electric, Flying, Poison) – 4893
503
Gen 5
Bulbasaur: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Fighting, Poison, Dark) - 5
Ivysaur: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Fighting, Poison, Dark) - 10
Venusaur: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Ground, Fighting, Poison, Dark, Dragon) - 17
Charmander: 11/17 (Fire, Normal, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 28
Charmeleon: 11/17 (Fire, Normal, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 39
Charizard: 12/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Ghost, Dragon, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Grass, Ground) - 51
Squirtle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Steel, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Rock) - 60
Wartortle: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Steel, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Rock) - 69
Blastoise: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Dark, Ice, Dragon, Bug, Psychic, Rock, Ground, Fighting) - 80
Caterpie: 3/17 (Bug, Normal, Electric) - 83
Metapod: 3/17 (Bug, Normal, Electric) - 86
Butterfree: 9/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Electric, Grass, Poison, Ghost, Dark) - 95
Weedle: 3/17 (Poison, Bug, Electric) - 98
Kakuna: 3/17 (Poison, Bug, Electric) - 101
Beedrill: 9/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Dark, Ground, Electric, Grass, Fighting, Flying) - 110
Pidgey: 7/17 (Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 117
Pidgeotto: 7/17 (Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 124
Pidgeot: 7/17 (Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 131
Rattata: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Steel, Psychic, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Grass, Flying, Bug) - 144
Raticate: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Steel, Psychic, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Grass, Flying, Bug) - 157
Spearow: 8/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Steel, Ground, Fire, Bug) - 165
Fearow: 8/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark, Ground, Ghost, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 173
Ekans: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Ground, Steel, Water, Grass, Rock) - 181
Arbok: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Ground, Fire, Electric, Ice, Steel, Water, Grass, Rock, Dragon) - 193
Pikachu: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Dark, Bug, Ground, Grass) - 201
Raichu: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Dark, Bug, Ground, Grass) - 209
Sandshrew: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Poison, Bug, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Ghost) - 219
Sandslash: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Poison, Bug, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Ghost) - 229
Nidoran F: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Steel, Ice, Electric, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 239
Nidorina: 9/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Steel, Ice, Electric, Flying, Ghost) - 248
Nidoqueen: 14/17 (Poison, Ground, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Steel, Water, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Rock, Electric, Ghost, Flying) - 262
Nidoran M: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Flying, Dark, Psychic, Rock, Steel, Ground, Ice, Electric, Ghost) - 274
Nidorino: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Fighting, Flying, Dark, Psychic, Rock, Steel, Ground, Ice, Electric, Ghost) - 286
Nidoking: 16/17 (Poison, Ground, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Flying, Dark, Psychic, Rock, Steel, Water, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ghost) - 302
Clefairy: 13/17 (Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Steel, Flying, Fire, Ice, Dark, Bug, Electric, Ground, Ghost) - 315
Clefable: 13/17 (Normal, Fighting, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Flying, Fire, Ice, Dark, Bug, Electric, Ground, Ghost) - 328
Vulpix: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Psychic, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Ground, Grass) - 336
Ninetales: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ghost, Steel, Grass, Ground) - 344
Jigglypuff: 13/17 (Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Ground, Psychic, Ghost) - 357
Wigglytuff: 13/17 (Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Ground, Psychic, Ghost) - 370
Zubat: 10/17 (Poison, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Fire) - 380
Golbat: 10/17 (Poison, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Grass, Steel, Psychic, Fire) - 390
Oddish: 3/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal) - 393
Gloom: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark) - 398
Vileplume: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark) - 403
Paras: 10/17 (Bug, Grass, Normal, Fighting, Poison, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Flying) - 413
Parasect: 10/17 (Bug, Grass, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Flying) - 423
Venonat: 6/17 (Bug, Psychic, Normal, Poison, Grass, Dark) - 429
Venomoth: 7/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Flying, Psychic, Grass, Dark) - 436
Diglett: 8/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Rock, Fighting, Poison, Flying) - 444
Dugtrio: 8/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Rock, Fighting, Poison, Flying) - 452
Meowth: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Steel, Poison, Ice, Grass, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug) - 464
Persian: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Rock, Steel, Poison, Ice, Grass, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug) - 477
Psyduck: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Steel, Bug, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 488
Golduck: 10/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Steel, Bug, Flying, Ghost) - 499
Mankey: 14/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Poison, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Rock, Ground, Flying, Bug) - 513
Primeape: 14/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Poison, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Rock, Ground, Flying, Bug) - 527
Growlithe: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Dragon, Steel, Ground, Flying, Electric) - 536
Arcanine: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Dragon, Steel, Grass, Ground, Flying) - 546
Poliwag: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Fighting, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 553
Poliwhirl: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 560
Poliwrath: 9/17 (Water, Fighting, Normal, Ground, Ice, Psychic, Rock, Dark, Poison) - 569
Abra: 11/17 (Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Normal, Psychic, Ghost, Grass) - 580
Kadabra: 11/17 (Psychic, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Normal, Ghost, Grass) - 591
Alakazam: 11/17 (Psychic, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Normal, Ghost, Grass) - 602
Machop: 11/17 (Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Dark, Normal, Electric, Dragon, Rock, Ground, Poison) - 613
Machoke: 11/17 (Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Dark, Normal, Electric, Dragon, Rock, Ground, Poison) - 624
Machamp: 11/17 (Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Normal, Electric, Dragon, Dark, Rock, Ground, Poison) - 635
Bellsprout: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Bug) - 640
Weepinbell: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Bug) - 645
Victreebel: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Dark, Bug) - 650
Tentacool: 8/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Dark, Grass, Psychic) - 658
Tentacruel: 8/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Grass, Dark, Psychic) - 666
Geodude: 8/17 (Ground, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Normal, Electric, Dark, Steel) - 674
Graveler: 8/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Electric, Dark, Steel) - 682
Golem: 9/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Steel, Bug, Fighting, Fire, Electric, Dark) - 691
Ponyta: 7/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Steel, Grass, Electric) - 698
Rapidash: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Bug, Flying, Poison, Fighting, Ground, Steel, Grass, Electric) - 708
Slowpoke: 10/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Grass) - 718
Slowbro: 13/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ice, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Flying, Grass) - 731
Magnemite: 4/17 (Electric, Steel, Normal, Bug) - 735
Magneton: 4/17 (Electric, Steel, Normal, Bug) - 739
Farfetch’d: 10/17 (Flying, Normal, Bug, Dark, Poison, Grass, Ground, Fighting, Steel, Fire) - 749
Doduo: 3/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark) - 752
Dodrio: 3/17 (Flying, Normal, Dark) - 755
Seel: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Steel, Ghost, Bug, Ground, Dark) - 763
Dewgong: 8/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Bug, Steel, Ghost, Ground, Dark) - 771 
Grimer: 10/17 (Poison, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ghost, Fire, Grass, Ice, Electric, Rock) - 781
Muk: 11/17 (Poison, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ghost, Fire, Grass, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Rock) - 792
Shellder: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Rock, Bug, Dark) - 798
Cloyster: 8/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Ground, Rock, Bug, Dark, Poison) - 806
Gastly: 9/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Fire, Poison, Ice, Electric, Grass, Normal) - 815
Haunter: 9/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Poison, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Normal) - 824
Gengar: 10/17 (Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Poison, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Grass, Normal) - 834
Onix: 7/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Steel, Dragon, Dark, Fighting) - 841
Drowzee: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Ghost, Grass) - 851
Hypno: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Dark, Bug, Ghost, Grass) - 861
Krabby: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Steel, Rock, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Bug) - 870
Kingler: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Steel, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Bug) - 879
Voltorb: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Bug) - 886
Electrode: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Bug) - 893
Exeggcute: 6/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Poison, Dark) - 899
Exeggutor: 7/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Poison, Dark) - 706
Cubone: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Electric, Rock, Flying) - 716
Marowak: 11/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Dragon, Electric, Flying) - 727
Hitmonlee: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Fire, Steel, Dark, Flying, Ground, Rock, Poison) - 736
Hitmonchan: 9/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Steel, Electric, Ice, Fire, Rock, Ground) - 745
Lickitung: 14/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Grass, Fighting, Ground, Water, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Dragon) - 759
Koffing: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Steel, Psychic, Electric, Ghost, Fire) - 767
Weezing: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Steel, Psychic, Electric, Ghost, Fire) - 775
Rhyhorn: 13/17 (Rock, Ground, Bug, Fighting, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Water, Poison) - 788
Rhydon: 14/17 (Rock, Ground, Fighting, Normal, Bug, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Water, Ghost, Poison) - 802
Chansey: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Psychic, Grass, Ghost, Rock) - 814
Tangela: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Rock, Psychic, Poison, Fighting) - 821
Kangaskhan: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Dragon, Fighting, Water, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Flying) - 835
Horsea: 8/17 (Water, Dragon, Ice, Poison, Normal, Bug, Flying, Steel) - 843
Seadra: 8/17 (Water, Dragon, Ice, Normal, Bug, Poison, Flying, Steel) - 851
Goldeen: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Flying, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Dark, Poison) - 860
Seaking: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Flying, Poison, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Dark) - 869
Staryu: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Rock, Ice, Bug, Electric, Psychic) - 877
Starmie: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Rock, Ice, Bug, Electric, Psychic, Grass) - 886
Mr. Mime: 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Ice, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 897
Scyther: 6/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel) - 903
Jynx: 8/17 (Ice, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Ghost, Bug, Dark, Grass) - 911
Electabuzz: 10/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Dragon, Steel, Bug, Psychic, Dark) - 921
Magmar: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Dark, Poison, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Dragon, Psychic) - 930
Pinsir: 6/17 (Bug, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Rock, Ground) - 936
Tauros: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Dragon, Grass, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock, Fighting, Water) - 949
Magikarp: 2/17 (Normal, Flying) - 951
Gyarados: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Ice, Flying, Steel, Electric, Ground, Fire, Rock, Fighting) - 963
Lapras: 11/17 (Water, Ice, Normal, Rock, Dragon, Ground, Psychic, Steel, Bug, Electric, Fighting) - 974
Ditto: 0/17
Eevee: 6/17 (Normal, Dark, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Ghost) - 980
Vaporeon: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Dark, Psychic, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 990
Jolteon: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Bug, Fighting, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Ghost) - 999
Flareon: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Dark, Psychic, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Ghost) - 1009
Porygon: 10/17 (Normal, Electric, Bug, Psychic, Dark, Ice, Steel, Grass, Ghost, Flying) - 1019
Omanyte: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ice, Steel, Fighting) - 1027
Omastar: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Dark, Ice, Steel, Fighting) - 1035
Kabuto: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Grass, Ice, Dark, Fighting) - 1043
Kabutops: 10/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Grass, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Flying, Bug) - 1053
Aerodactyl: 12/17 (Rock, Flying, Normal, Steel, Dark, Ice, Fire, Electric, Dragon, Water, Ground, Fighting) - 1065
Snorlax: 15/17 (Normal, Ghost, Rock, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Fire, Poison, Ice, Dragon, Grass, Electric, Water) - 1080
Articuno: 6/17 (Ice, Flying, Rock, Bug, Normal, Fighting) - 1086
Zapdos: 7/17 (Electric, Flying, Rock, Fire, Bug, Normal, Fighting) - 1093
Moltres: 7/17 (Fire, Flying, Rock, Grass, Normal, Bug, Fighting) - 1100
Dratini: 6/17 (Dragon, Normal, Water, Steel, Electric, Fire) - 1106
Dragonair: 7/17 (Dragon, Normal, Water, Steel, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 1113
Dragonite: 12/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Electric, Fire, Water, Steel, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Dark) - 1125
Mewtwo: 16/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Water, Fire, Dark, Ice, Steel, Bug, Electric, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Flying, Poison) - 1141
Mew: 17/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Water, Flying, Bug, Dark, Dragon, Ground, Electric, Fire, Grass, Poison, Ice, Steel, Ghost) - 1158
Chikorita: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel) - 1163
Bayleef: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel) - 1168
Meganium: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel) - 1173
Cyndaquil: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Flying, Ground, Electric) - 1181
Quilava: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Ground, Flying, Electric) - 1189
Typhlosion: 12/17 (Fire, Normal, Steel, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Electric, Grass, Ground, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 1201
Totodile: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Dragon, Steel, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 1212
Croconaw: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Dragon, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 1223
Feraligatr: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Dragon, Ground, Flying, Ghost) - 1234
Sentret: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Water, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 1246
Furret: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Water, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 1258
Hoothoot: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Dark, Ghost, Fire) - 1266
Noctowl: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Dark, Ghost, Fire) - 1272
Ledyba: 10/17 (Bug, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Dark, Grass, Ice, Electric, Ground, Flying) - 1282
Ledian: 10/17 (Bug, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Psychic, Grass, Ice, Electric, Ground, Flying) - 1292
Spinarak: 10/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Electric, Flying, Grass, Ground) - 1302
Ariados: 10/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Dark, Electric, Flying, Grass, Ground) - 1312
Crobat: 10/17 (Poison, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Grass, Psychic, Steel, Fire) - 1322
Chinchou: 7/17 (Water, Electric, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Flying, Ice) - 1329
Lanturn: 7/17 (Water, Electric, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Ice, Flying) - 1336
Pichu: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Dark, Ground) - 1343
Cleffa: 10/17 (Normal, Grass, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Dark) - 1353
Igglybuff: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Flying, Ice, Grass, Ground, Psychic, Ghost, Fire, Electric) - 1363
Togepi: 10/17 (Normal, Rock, Psychic, Flying, Bug, Grass, Ghost, Fire, Dark, Fighting) - 1373
Togetic: 10/17 (Normal, Rock, Grass, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Bug, Ghost, Psychic, Dark) - 1383
Natu: 9/17 (Psychic, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Grass, Fire, Bug) - 1391
Xatu: 9/17 (Psychic, Flying, Ghost, Normal, Dark, Steel, Grass, Fire, Bug) - 1400
Mareep: 5/17 (Electric, Normal, Rock, Bug, Steel) - 1405
Flaaffy: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Bug, Rock, Steel, Fire, Fighting, Dark) - 1413
Ampharos: 10/17 (Electric, Normal, Bug, Rock, Fire, Steel, Dragon, Fighting, Dark, Ground) - 1423
Bellossom: 5/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Fighting, Dark) - 1428
Marill: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Flying, Dark, Steel, Ice, Ground, Grass) - 1439
Azumarill: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Flying, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Dark, Ground, Grass) - 1450
Sudowoodo: 9/17 (Rock, Normal, Grass, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Fire, Ice, Electric) - 1459
Politoed: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ground, Fighting, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 1467
Hoppip: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Flying, Psychic) - 1472
Skiploom: 5/17 (Grass, Flying, Bug, Normal, Psychic) - 1477
Jumpluff: 5/17 (Grass, Flying, Bug, Normal, Psychic) - 1482
Aipom: 14/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Poison, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Ground, Psychic, Bug) - 1494
Sunkern: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Ground, Poison) - 1498
Sunflora: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Ground, Poison) - 1502
Yanma: 8/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Rock, Dark, Grass, Psychic, Ghost) - 1510
Wooper: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Poison, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Steel) - 1518
Quagsire: 9/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Poison, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Dark) - 1527
Espeon: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Grass) - 1535
Umbreon: 6/17 (Dark, Normal, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Ghost) - 1541
Murkrow: 7/17 (Dark, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Psychic) - 1548
Slowking: 14/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Dark, Ice, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Dragon, Grass) - 1562
Unown: 1/17 (Normal) - 1563
Wobbuffet: 2/17 (Psychic, Fighting) - 1565
Girafarig: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Bug, Electric, Ground, Grass) - 1575
Pineco: 8/17 (Bug, Normal, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Grass, Rock) - 1583
Forretress: 9/17 (Bug, Normal, Dark, Steel, Electric, Fighting, Ground, Grass, Rock) - 1592
Dunsparce: 14/17 (Normal, Rock, Dark, Ground, Ghost, Water, Steel, Psychic, Ice, Grass, Electric, Fire, Poison, Fighting) - 1604
Gligar: 10/17 (Flying, Normal, Poison, Bug, Fighting, Dark, Steel, Ground, Water, Rock) - 1614
Steelix: 11/17 (Ground, Steel, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Rock, Fire, Ice, Electric, Water, Fighting) - 1625
Snubbull: 10/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Grass, Ground, Poison) - 1635
Granbull: 13/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Ghost, Dragon, Fighting, Grass, Ground, Poison, Steel, Rock) - 1648
Qwilfish: 11/17 (Water, Poison, Normal, Fighting, Bug, Rock, Ghost, Flying, Ice, Dark, Steel) - 1659
Scizor: 7/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Flying, Poison) - 1666
Shuckle: 8/17 (Bug, Rock, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Steel) - 1674
Heracross: 9/17 (Bug, Fighting, Normal, Dark, Flying, Rock, Ground, Poison, Ghost) - 1683
Sneasel: 12/17 (Ice, Dark, Normal, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Bug, Poison, Psychic, Water) - 1695
Teddiursa: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Poison, Ice, Grass, Electric, Ground, Flying, Rock) - 1708
Ursaring: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Poison, Ice, Grass, Electric, Rock, Ground, Flying) - 1721
Slugma: 6/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Ground, Poison, Fighting) - 1726
Magcargo: 8/17 (Fire, Rock, Normal, Poison, Ground, Fighting, Grass, Steel) - 1734
Swinub: 6/17 (Ice, Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting) - 1740
Piloswine: 7/17 (Ice, Ground, Normal, Rock, Flying, Dark, Fighting) - 1747
Corsola: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Ghost, Fighting) - 1755
Remoraid: 13/17 (Water, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Bug, Grass, Poison, Ground, Rock, Flying, Fire, Dark, Electric) - 1768
Octillery: 14/17 (Water, Normal, Poison, Rock, Psychic, Ice, Grass, Bug, Ground, Flying, Fire, Dark, Electric, Steel) - 1772
Delibird: 9/17 (Normal, Ice, Psychic, Flying, Poison, Grass, Bug, Fighting, Dark) - 1781
Mantine: 12/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Grass, Bug, Dragon, Poison, Ice, Steel, Ground, Rock) - 1793
Skarmory: 8/17 (Steel, Flying, Normal, Dark, Ice, Rock, Bug, Fighting) - 1801
Houndour: 9/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Electric, Steel, Grass, Psychic) - 1810
Houndoom: 9/17 (Fire, Dark, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Electric, Steel, Grass, Psychic) - 1819
Kingdra: 8/17 (Water, Dragon, Normal, Ice, Poison, Bug, Flying, Steel) - 1827
Phanpy: 9/17 (Normal, Rock, Fighting, Ground, Steel, Ice, Poison, Dark, Grass) - 1836
Donphan: 12/17 (Ground, Rock, Normal, Fire, Electric, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Ice, Flying, Poison, Grass) - 1848
Porygon2: 10/17 (Normal, Psychic, Electric, Bug, Dark, Ice, Steel, Grass, Flying, Ghost) - 1858
Stantler: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Dark, Bug, Flying, Steel, Grass, Electric, Ground) - 1869
Smeargle: 0/17
Tyrogue: 6/17 (Normal, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Rock) - 1875
Hitmontop: 7/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Steel, Ground, Flying, Rock) - 1892
Smoochum: 8/17 (Ice, Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Grass) - 1900
Elekid: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Dragon, Bug, Psychic, Dark) - 1909
Magby: 9/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Dragon, Psychic) - 1918
Miltank: 13/17 (Normal, Rock, Psychic, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Water) - 1931
Blissey: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Psychic, Grass, Ghost, Rock) - 1943
Raikou: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 1951
Entei: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Psychic, Steel, Dark, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Fighting) - 1961
Suicune: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Flying, Ice, Psychic, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 1972
Larvitar: 7/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Steel, Fighting) - 1979
Pupitar: 7/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Steel, Fighting) - 1986
Tyranitar: 13/17 (Rock, Dark, Normal, Ground, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dragon, Steel, Water, Fighting, Flying, Ghost) - 2000
Lugia: 14/17 (Psychic, Flying, Normal, Water, Dark, Rock, Dragon, Grass, Ground, Steel, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2014
Ho-oh: 13/17 (Fire, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Dark, Rock, Ground, Grass, Steel, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2027
Celebi: 10/17 (Grass, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ground, Bug, Ghost, Flying, Dark, Electric) - 2037
Treecko: 10/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Dragon, Steel, Electric, Ground, Rock, Flying) - 2047
Grovyle: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Bug, Fighting, Dragon, Steel, Electric, Ground, Rock, Flying) - 2058
Sceptile: 11/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Bug, Fighting, Dragon, Steel, Electric, Ground, Rock, Flying) - 2069
Torchic: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Rock, Ghost) - 2077
Combusken: 11/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Dark, Dragon, Electric, Ground, Rock, Ghost, Poison) - 2088
Blaziken: 12/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Dark, Dragon, Electric, Grass, Ground, Rock, Ghost, Poison) - 2100
Mudkip: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Ice, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Poison, Steel) - 2110
Marshtomp: 10/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Rock, Ice, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Poison, Steel) - 2120
Swampert: 11/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Fighting, Rock, Ice, Dark, Psychic, Poison, Steel, Dragon) - 2131
Poochyena: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Poison, Electric, Steel, Ground, Fighting) - 2141
Mightyena: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Poison, Electric, Steel, Ground, Fighting) - 2151
Zigzagoon: 12/17 (Normal, Bug, Dark, Ground, Poison, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Fighting, Water) - 2163
Linoone: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Bug, Ground, Poison, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Fighting, Water) - 2175
Wurmple: 4/17 (Bug, Normal, Poison, Electric) - 2179
Silcoon: 4/17 (Bug, Normal, Poison, Electric) - 2183
Beautifly: 9/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Poison, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Ghost, Dark) - 2191
Cascoon: 4/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Electric) - 2195
Dustox: 9/17 (Bug, Poison, Normal, Flying, Grass, Electric, Psychic, Ghost, Dark) - 2204
Lotad: 8/17 (Grass, Water, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Ice, Dark) - 2212
Lombre: 10/17 (Grass, Water, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark) - 2222
Ludicolo: 10/17 (Grass, Water, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark) - 2232
Seedot: 6/17 (Normal, Dark, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 2238
Nuzleaf: 9/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Fighting, Ground, Ghost, Rock) - 2247
Shiftry: 11/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Psychic, Flying, Ice, Fighting, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Bug) - 2258
Taillow: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 2264
Swellow: 6/17 (Normal, Flying, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 2270
Wingull: 7/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Ice, Bug) - 2277
Pelipper: 9/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Dark, Dragon, Ice, Poison, Grass, Bug) - 2286
Ralts: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Dark) - 2295
Kirlia: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Dark) - 2304
Gardevoir: 10/17 (Psychic, Normal, Grass, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Fighting, Dark) - 2314
Surskit: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Ground, Psychic, Grass, Ice, Ghost, Dark) - 2323
Masquerain: 10/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Water, Ghost, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Grass, Dark) - 2333
Shroomish: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Fighting, Poison) - 2337
Breloom: 8/17 (Grass, Fighting, Normal, Steel, Electric, Poison, Rock, Dark) - 2345
Slakoth: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Poison, Ice, Electric, Grass, Ghost, Rock, Flying) - 2356
Vigoroth: 12/17 (Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Poison, Ice, Electric, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Flying) - 2368
Slaking: 12/17 (Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Poison, Ice, Electric, Grass, Rock, Ground, Ghost, Flying) - 2380
Nincada: 9/17 (Bug, Ground, Normal, Steel, Dark, Fighting, Flying, Grass, Ghost) - 2389
Ninjask: 9/17 (Bug, Normal, Ground, Steel, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Grass, Ghost) - 2398
Shedinja: 10/17 (Bug, Ghost, Normal, Ground, Steel, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Grass, Psychic) - 2408
Whismur: 9/17 (Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Dark) - 2417
Loudred: 11/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Rock, Ground) - 2428
Exploud: 13/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Fighting, Dragon, Grass, Rock, Ground, Water) - 2441
Makuhita: 11/17 (Fighting, Normal, Steel, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Rock, Ground, Poison, Water) - 2452
Hariyama: 11/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Water, Steel, Fire, Ice, Electric, Rock, Ground, Poison) - 2463
Azurill: 6/17 (Normal, Water, Flying, Ice, Steel, Dark) - 2469
Nosepass: 7/17 (Rock, Normal, Electric, Ground, Fire, Ice, Fighting) - 2476
Skitty: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Ghost) - 2486
Delcatty: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2497
Sableye: 14/17 (Ghost, Dark, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Steel, Fire, Ice, Fighting, Bug, Electric, Ground, Flying, Poison) - 2511
Mawile: 11/17 (Steel, Ghost, Dark, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Poison, Electric, Grass, Fighting) - 2522
Aron: 8/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Fighting, Flying, Ghost) - 2530
Lairon: 8/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Fighting, Flying, Ghost) - 2538
Aggron: 14/17 (Steel, Normal, Ground, Dragon, Rock, Fighting, Water, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Grass, Flying, Ghost) - 2553
Meditite: 13/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Steel, Fire, Ice, Electric, Bug, Ghost, Rock, Dark, Poison, Grass) - 2566
Medicham: 13/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Bug, Ghost, Rock, Grass, Dark, Poison) - 2679
Electrike: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Steel, Bug) - 2686
Manectric: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Steel, Bug) - 2693
Plusle: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Steel, Bug, Dark, Grass) - 2699
Minun: 6/17 (Electric, Normal, Steel, Bug, Dark, Grass) - 2705
Volbeat: 10/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Fighting, Grass, Ice, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Dark) - 2715
Illumise: 10/17 (Bug, Normal, Psychic, Grass, Ice, Electric, Ghost, Fighting, Flying, Dark) - 2725
Roselia: 6/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Ghost) - 2731
Gulpin: 9/17 (Poison, Normal, Ground, Fire, Grass, Ice, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2740
Swalot: 9/17 (Poison, Normal, Ground, Fire, Grass, Ice, Electric, Ghost, Fighting) - 2749
Carvanha: 8/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Ice, Rock, Flying, Psychic) - 2757
Sharpedo: 10/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Ice, Rock, Flying, Psychic, Ground, Poison, Fighting) - 2767
Wailmer: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Flying, Steel, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Fighting) - 2777
Wailord: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Steel, Flying, Ground, Psychic, Ice, Fighting) - 2787
Numel: 6/17 (Fire, Ground, Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting) - 2793
Camerupt: 7/17 (Fire, Ground, Normal, Rock, Steel, Grass, Fighting) - 2800
Torkoal: 8/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Ground, Steel, Grass, Rock, Fighting) - 2808
Spoink: 12/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Dark, Flying, Ice, Steel, Bug, Ghost, Dark, Electric, Grass) - 2820
Grumpig: 14/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Steel, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Grass, Ground) - 2834
Spinda: 11/17 (Normal, Psychic, Dark, Ice, Water, Fighting, Fire, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Rock) - 2845
Trapinch: 8/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Flying, Grass) - 2853
Vibrava: 10/17 (Ground, Dragon, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Bug, Flying, Grass, Fire) - 2863
Flygon: 12/17 (Ground, Dragon, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Bug, Flying, Fire, Grass, Steel, Electric) - 2875
Cacnea: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Bug, Poison, Dark, Fighting, Electric) - 2882
Cacturne: 7/17 (Grass, Dark, Normal, Bug, Poison, Fighting, Electric) - 2889
Swablu: 9/17 (Normal, Flying, Ghost, Dragon, Steel, Dark, Fire, Grass, Psychic) - 2898
Altaria: 11/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Fire, Grass, Ground, Psychic, Fighting) - 2909
Zangoose: 14/17 (Normal, Bug, Fighting, Dark, Steel, Fire, Grass, Ice, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Flying, Poison) - 2923
Seviper: 12/17 (Poison, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Fighting, Steel, Water, Grass, Ground, Fire, Bug, Dragon) - 2935
Lunatone: 11/17 (Rock, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Steel, Ground, Bug, Ghost, Electric, Flying, Grass) - 2946
Solrock: 11/17 (Psychic, Rock, Normal, Fire, Grass, Ground, Steel, Bug, Ghost, Electric, Flying) - 2957
Barboach: 8/17 (Ground, Water, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Flying, Ice, Rock) - 2965
Whiscash: 9/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Flying, Ice, Rock, Fighting) - 2974
Corphish: 11/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Poison, Flying, Bug) - 2985
Crawdaunt: 11/17 (Water, Dark, Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Ice, Ground, Poison, Flying, Bug) - 2996
Baltoy: 10/17 (Ground, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Bug, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Steel) - 3006
Claydol: 11/17 (Ground, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Bug, Ice, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Steel, Fighting) - 3017
Lileep: 7/17 (Grass, Rock, Normal, Ghost, Poison, Psychic, Ground) - 3024
Cradily: 8/17 (Grass, Rock, Normal, Ghost, Poison, Psychic, Ground, Fighting) - 3032
Anorith: 10/17 (Bug, Rock, Normal, Water, Steel, Poison, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Flying) - 3042
Armaldo: 10/17 (Bug, Rock, Normal, Water, Steel, Poison, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Flying) - 3052
Feebas: 6/17 (Normal, Water, Dragon, Steel, Psychic, Ice) - 3058
Milotic: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Dragon, Psychic, Ice, Steel, Ground) - 3065
Castform: 10/17 (Normal, Water, Fire, Ice, Psychic, Poison, Ghost, Grass, Electric, Dark) - 3075
Kecleon: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Rock, Psychic, Water, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Grass, Ground, Flying) - 3089
Shuppet: 7/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Poison, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 3096
Banette: 7/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Poison, Ice, Electric, Psychic) - 3103
Duskull: 6/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Ice, Electric) - 3109
Dusclops: 10/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Electric, Ground, Fighting, Rock) - 3119
Tropius: 6/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Dragon, Ground, Fighting) - 3125
Chimecho: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Dark, Bug, Grass, Electric) - 3133
Absol: 12/17 (Dark, Normal, Psychic, Ghost, Bug, Flying, Ice, Steel, Fighting, Electric, Fire, Rock) - 3145
Wynaut: 2/17 (Psychic, Fighting) - 3147
Snorunt: 5/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Rock, Ghost) - 3152
Glalie: 8/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Rock, Ghost, Steel, Bug, Ground) - 3160
Spheal: 8/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Fighting) - 3168
Sealeo: 8/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Fighting) - 3176
Walrein: 9/17 (Ice, Water, Normal, Dark, Ground, Rock, Bug, Steel, Fighting) - 3185
Clamperl: 3/17 (Water, Normal, Ice) - 3188
Huntail: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Flying, Rock) - 3194
Gorebyss: 7/17 (Water, Psychic, Normal, Flying, Ice, Bug, Ghost) - 3201
Relicanth: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Ground, Psychic, Flying, Ice, Fighting) - 3209
Luvdisc: 4/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice) - 3213
Bagon: 10/17 (Dragon, Normal, Fire, Dark, Psychic, Water, Fighting, Rock, Flying, Ghost) - 3223
Shelgon: 10/17 (Dragon, Normal, Fire, Dark, Psychic, Water, Fighting, Rock, Flying, Ghost) - 3233
Salamence: 13/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Fire, Electric, Psychic, Dark, Water, Steel, Ground, Fighting, Rock, Ghost) - 3246
Beldum: 3/17 (Normal, Steel, Psychic) - 3249
Metang: 14/17 (Psychic, Steel, Normal, Dark, Ice, Bug, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Fighting, Poison, Rock, Flying, Grass) - 3363
Metagross: 14/17 (Psychic, Steel, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Bug, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Poison, Rock, Flying, Grass) - 3377
Regirock: 9/17 (Rock, Normal, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Fire, Ice, Steel, Dark) - 3386
Regice: 9/17 (Ice, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Electric, Steel, Bug, Ground, Dark) - 3395
Registeel: 10/17 (Steel, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Electric, Ice, Ground, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 3405
Latias: 10/17 (Dragon, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Grass, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Water) - 3415
Latios: 10/17 (Dragon, Psychic, Normal, Ice, Grass, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Water) - 3425
Kyogre: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Ice, Rock, Steel, Bug, Electric, Ground, Fighting) - 3434
Groudon: 12/17 (Ground, Normal, Fire, Fighting, Grass, Rock, Steel, Dragon, Electric, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 3446
Rayquaza: 14/17 (Dragon, Flying, Normal, Dark, Rock, Water, Ground, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Fighting, Fire, Ghost) - 3460
Jirachi: 13/17 (Steel, Psychic, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Flying, Grass, Dark) - 3473
Deoxys (Normal): 14/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 3487
Deoxys (Attack): 13/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Bug, Electric, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 3500
Deoxys (Defense): 13/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Bug, Electric, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 3513
Deoxys (Speed): 14/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Grass, Rock, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 3527
Turtwig: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Steel) - 3533
Grotle: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Ground, Fighting, Steel) - 3539
Torterra: 8/17 (Grass, Ground, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Dragon, Rock) - 3547
Chimchar: 12/17 (Fire, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Electric, Poison, Steel, Ground, Dark, Ghost, Grass, Bug) - 3559
Monferno: 14/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Electric, Dragon, Poison, Steel, Ground, Rock, Dark, Ghost, Grass, Bug) - 3573
Infernape: 14/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Dark, Electric, Dragon, Poison, Steel, Rock, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Bug) - 3587
Piplup: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice, Ground, Bug, Fighting, Rock, Dark, Grass) - 3597
Prinplup: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Steel, Flying, Ice, Ground, Bug, Fighting, Rock, Dark, Ghost, Grass) - 3609
Empoleon: 12/17 (Water, Steel, Flying, Normal, Ground, Ice, Bug, Dark, Fighting, Rock, Ghost, Grass) - 3621
Starly: 8/17 (Normal, Flying, Fighting, Dark, Ghost, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 3629
Staravia: 8/17 (Normal, Flying, Fighting, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 3637
Staraptor: 8/17 (Flying, Normal, Fighting, Ghost, Dark, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 3645
Bidoof: 12/17 (Normal, Rock, Fighting, Water, Ice, Steel, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Dark, Grass, Flying) - 3657
Bibarel: 12/17 (Normal, Water, Rock, Fighting, Ice, Steel, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Dark, Grass, Flying) - 3669
Kricketot: 2/17 (Bug, Normal) - 3671
Kricketune: 5/17 (Bug, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Flying) - 3676
Shinx: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Bug, Steel) - 3674
Luxio: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Bug, Steel) - 3682
Luxray: 8/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Bug, Steel) - 3690
Budew: 6/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Poison, Ghost) - 3696
Roserade: 6/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Ghost) - 3702
Cranidos: 11/17 (Rock, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Steel, Dragon, Ground, Fire, Electric, Ice) - 3713
Rampardos: 12/17 (Rock, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Steel, Dragon, Ground, Fire, Electric, Ice, Water) - 3725
Shieldon: 8/17 (Rock, Steel, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Electric, Fire) - 3733
Bastiodon: 9/17 (Rock, Steel, Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Electric, Fire, Dragon) - 3742
Burmy: 3/17 (Bug, Normal, Electric) - 3745
Wormadam (Plant Cloak): 8/17 (Bug, Grass, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Poison, Ghost, Dark) - 3753
Wormadam (Sandy Cloak): 9/17 (Bug, Ground, Normal, Psychic, Rock, Electric, Poison, Ghost, Dark) - 3762
Wormadam (Trash Cloak): 8/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Poison, Ghost, Dark) - 3770
Mothim: 9/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Electric, Grass, Ghost, Poison, Dark) - 3779
Combee: 3/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal) - 3782
Vespiquen: 6/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Rock, Poison, Dark) - 3788
Pachirisu: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Dark, Steel, Rock, Poison, Grass, Ground, Bug) - 3797
Buizel: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Bug, Ground, Ice, Steel, Fighting, Rock) - 3806
Floatzel: 9/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Bug, Ground, Steel, Fighting, Rock) - 3815
Cherubi: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock) - 3818
Cherrim: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Rock) - 3821
Shellos: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Poison, Fighting, Psychic, Ice) - 3828
Gastrodon: 8/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Psychic, Ice, Rock) - 3836
Ambipom: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Ghost, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Poison, Ice, Steel, Grass, Electric, Ground, Psychic, Bug) - 3850
Drifloon: 10/17 (Ghost, Flying, Normal, Dark, Poison, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Bug, Steel) - 3860
Drifblim: 10/17 (Ghost, Flying, Normal, Dark, Poison, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Bug, Steel) - 3870
Buneary: 11/17 (Normal, Fighting, Flying, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Grass, Ground, Dark, Ghost) - 3881
Lopunny: 12/17 (Normal, Fighting, Flying, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Dark) - 3893
Mismagius: 9/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Grass, Psychic, Rock, Ice, Electric, Flying) - 3901
Honchkrow: 8/17 (Dark, Flying, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Ice, Fighting, Psychic) - 3909
Glameow: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug) - 3919
Purugly: 10/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Electric, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug) - 3929
Chingling: 7/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Ice, Dark, Bug, Electric) - 3937
Stunky: 8/17 (Poison, Dark, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Steel, Ground, Fighting) - 3945
Skuntank: 8/17 (Poison, Dark, Normal, Ghost, Fire, Steel, Ground, Fighting) - 3953
Bronzor: 10/17 (Psychic, Steel, Dark, Normal, Bug, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Electric) - 3963
Bronzong: 11/17 (Psychic, Steel, Normal, Dark, Bug, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Electric, Fighting) - 3974
Bonsly: 5/17 (Rock, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground) - 3979
Mime Jr.: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ice, Fighting, Bug, Grass, Electric, Ghost, Dark) - 3988
Happiny: 10/17 (Normal, Fighting, Ground, Ice, Psychic, Grass, Ghost, Electric, Fire, Dark) - 3998
Chatot: 7/17 (Normal, Flying, Psychic, Ghost, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 4005
Spiritomb: 6/17 (Ghost, Dark, Normal, Psychic, Ice, Rock) - 4011
Gible: 9/17 (Dragon, Ground, Normal, Steel, Fire, Rock, Flying, Fighting, Ghost) - 4020
Gabite: 9/17 (Dragon, Ground, Normal, Steel, Fire, Rock, Flying, Fighting, Ghost) - 4029
Garchomp: 12/17 (Dragon, Ground, Normal, Fire, Dark, Steel, Water, Fighting, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Poison) - 4041
Munchlax: 13/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Poison, Ice, Grass, Electric, Ground, Water) - 4054
Riolu: 13/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dark, Fire, Steel, Dragon, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Ground, Rock, Ghost, Poison) - 4067
Lucario: 13/17 (Fighting, Steel, Normal, Dark, Ground, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Ghost, Rock, Poison) - 4080
Hippopotas: 6/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Rock) - 4086
Hippowdon: 9/17 (Ground, Normal, Dark, Fire, Ice, Electric, Fighting, Steel, Rock) - 4095
Skorupi: 11/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Dark, Steel, Water, Ground, Ghost, Fighting, Rock, Flying) - 4106
Drapion: 14/17 (Poison, Dark, Normal, Bug, Fire, Ice, Electric, Steel, Water, Ground, Ghost, Fighting, Rock, Flying) - 4120
Croagunk: 13/17 (Poison, Fighting, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Ground, Steel, Flying, Dragon, Ice, Electric, Rock, Bug) - 4133
Toxicroak: 13/17 (Poison, Fighting, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Ground, Steel, Flying, Dragon, Ice, Electric, Rock, Bug) - 4146
Carnivine: 5/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Bug, Poison) - 4151
Finneon: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Bug, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 4158
Lumineon: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Bug, Ice, Psychic, Dark) - 4165
Mantyke: 9/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Psychic, Bug, Dragon, Ice, Ground, Rock) - 4174
Snover: 5/17 (Ice, Grass, Normal, Steel, Ghost) - 4179
Abomasnow: 10/17 (Ice, Grass, Normal, Steel, Dragon, Fighting, Ground, Ghost, Rock, Dark) - 4189
Weavile: 12/17 (Dark, Ice, Normal, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Bug, Poison, Psychic, Water) - 4201
Magnezone: 5/17 (Electric, Steel, Normal, Psychic, Bug) - 4206
Lickilicky: 14/17 (Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock, Grass, Steel, Fighting, Ground, Water, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dragon) - 4220
Rhyperior: 14/17 (Rock, Ground, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Steel, Electric, Water, Ghost) - 4234
Tangrowth: 9/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Rock, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Poison, Flying) - 4243
Electivire: 12/17 (Electric, Normal, Fire, Fighting, Ice, Dragon, Steel, Bug, Ground, Psychic, Rock, Dark) - 4255
Magmortar: 12/17 (Fire, Normal, Electric, Poison, Dark, Steel, Dragon, Grass, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Rock) - 4267
Togekiss: 11/17 (Normal, Flying, Fighting, Grass, Rock, Psychic, Fire, Bug, Ghost, Steel, Dark) - 4278
Yanmega: 10/17 (Bug, Flying, Normal, Dark, Rock, Fighting, Grass, Psychic, Ghost, Dark) - 4288
Leafeon: 10/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Ghost, Flying, Bug, Fighting) - 4298
Glaceon: 10/17 (Ice, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Water, Steel, Bug, Ground, Ghost, Fighting) - 4308
Gliscor: 13/17 (Fire, Electric, Ice, Poison, Dark, Normal, Bug, Flying, Fighting, Steel, Ground, Water, Rock) - 4321
Mamoswine: 8/17 (Ice, Ground, Normal, Rock, Flying, Dark, Steel, Fighting) - 4329
Porygon-Z: 10/17 (Normal, Psychic, Electric, Bug, Ice, Steel, Dark, Grass, Ghost, Flying) - 4339
Gallade: 15/17 (Psychic, Fighting, Normal, Bug, Grass, Dark, Ghost, Dragon, Ice, Fire, Electric, Ground, Rock, Flying, Poison) - 4354
Probopass: 8/17 (Rock, Steel, Normal, Electric, Ground, Fire, Ice, Fighting) - 4362
Dusknoir: 10/17 (Ghost, Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Psychic, Ground, Fighting, Rock) - 4372
Froslass: 8/17 (Ice, Ghost, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Rock, Electric, Psychic) - 4380
Rotom (Normal): 6/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Dark, Bug, Psychic) - 4386
Rotom (Heat): 7/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Fire, Dark, Bug, Psychic) - 4393
Rotom (Wash): 7/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Water, Dark, Bug, Psychic) - 4400
Rotom (Frost): 7/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Ice, Dark, Bug, Psychic) - 4407
Rotom (Fan): 7/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Flying, Dark, Bug, Psychic) - 4414
Rotom (Mow): 7/17 (Electric, Ghost, Normal, Grass, Dark, Bug, Psychic) - 4421
Uxie: 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Dark, Grass, Ice, Steel, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Flying) - 4433
Mesprit: 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Steel, Dark, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Grass, Flying) - 4444
Azelf: 11/17 (Psychic, Normal, Fire, Ice, Steel, Dark, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Grass, Flying) - 4455
Dialga: 11/17 (Steel, Dragon, Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Ice, Electric, Fire, Flying, Ghost) - 4466
Palkia: 12/17 (Dragon, Water, Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Ice, Electric, Fire, Flying, Dark, Ghost) - 4478
Heatran: 10/17 (Fire, Steel, Normal, Dark, Rock, Ground, Bug, Dragon, Grass, Fighting) - 4488
Regigigas: 11/17 (Normal, Fire, Ice, Electric, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Steel, Ground, Rock, Flying) - 4499
Giratina: 14/17 (Ghost, Dragon, Normal, Rock, Ground, Fighting, Water, Dark, Ice, Steel, Electric, Psychic, Flying, Grass) - 4513
Cresselia: 7/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ice, Bug, Grass, Ghost, Electric) - 4520
Phione: 7/17 (Water, Normal, Flying, Ice, Dark, Bug, Grass) - 4527
Manaphy: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Rock, Flying, Ice, Dark, Bug, Psychic, Ghost, Grass) - 4537
Darkrai: 12/17 (Dark, Normal, Ghost, Psychic, Fighting, Ice, Electric, Poison, Rock, Flying, Fire, Bug) - 4549
Shaymin (Land): 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Ground, Psychic) - 4553
Shaymin (Sky): 4/17 (Grass, Flying, Normal, Psychic) - 4557
Arceus: 17/17 (Normal, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Psychic, Water, Rock, Dragon, Grass, Fire, Ice, Steel, Bug, Electric, Flying, Ghost, Poison) - 4574
Victini: 10/17 (Fire, Psychic, Normal, Fighting, Flying, Bug, Electric, Grass, Ghost, Dark) - 4584
Snivy: 8/17 (Grass, Normal, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Dragon, Water, Flying) - 4592
Servine: 8/17 (Grass, Normal, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Dragon, Water, Flying) - 4600
Serperior: 9/17 (Grass, Normal, Steel, Psychic, Dark, Dragon, Water, Flying, Fighting) - 4609
Tepig: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Poison, Rock, Dark, Steel, Ground, Fighting, Grass, Electric) - 4619
Pignite: 11/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Poison, Rock, Dark, Steel, Ground, Electric, Grass) - 4630
Emboar: 12/17 (Fire, Fighting, Normal, Poison, Rock, Dark, Steel, Ground, Electric, Grass, Water) - 4642
Oshawott: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Flying, Dark, Ice, Steel, Ground, Grass) - 4652
Dewott: 10/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Flying, Dark, Ice, Steel, Ground, Grass) - 4662
Samurott: 11/17 (Water, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Flying, Dark, Ice, Steel, Ground, Dragon, Grass) - 4673
Patrat: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Steel, Fighting, Water, Poison, Grass, Psychic, Electric, Ground, Ghost) - 4684
Watchog: 14/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Water, Fire, Poison, Ice, Grass, Bug, Electric, Psychic, Ground, Ghost) - 4698
Lillipup: 11/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ghost, Ground, Electric, Rock, Flying) - 4709
Herdier: 12/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Ghost, Ground, Electric, Rock, Flying, Water) - 4721
Stoutland: 13/17 (Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ice, Fire, Electric, Ghost, Ground, Steel, Rock, Flying, Water) - 4734
Purrloin: 9/17 (Dark, Normal, Poison, Steel, Grass, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug) - 4743
Liepard: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Poison, Steel, Grass, Ghost, Flying, Psychic, Bug, Fighting) - 4753
Pansage: 10/17 (Grass, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Poison, Steel, Ground, Rock) - 4763
Simisage: 10/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Flying, Fighting, Poison, Steel, Ground, Rock) - 4773
Pansear: 11/17 (Fire, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Poison, Steel, Grass, Ground, Rock) - 4784
Simisear: 11/17 (Fire, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Poison, Steel, Grass, Ground, Rock) - 4795
Panpour: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Poison, Steel, Ice, Ground, Rock, Grass) - 4807
Simipour: 12/17 (Water, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Flying, Fighting, Poison, Steel, Ice, Ground, Rock, Grass) - 4819
Munna: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Bug, Ghost, Rock, Grass, Electric, Steel) - 4827
Musharna: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Bug, Ghost, Rock, Grass, Electric, Steel) - 4835
Pidove: 5/17 (Normal, Flying, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 4840
Tranquill: 5/17 (Normal, Flying, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 4845
Unfezant: 5/17 (Normal, Flying, Steel, Fire, Bug) - 4850
Blitzle: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Fire, Dark, Fighting, Flying, Bug) - 4857
Zebstrika: 7/17 (Electric, Normal, Fire, Dark, Fighting, Flying, Bug) - 4864
Roggenrola: 5/17 (Rock, Normal, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 4869
Boldore: 5/17 (Rock, Normal, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 4874
Gigalith: 6/17 (Rock, Normal, Ground, Steel, Fighting, Grass) - 4880
Woobat: 10/17 (Psychic, Flying, Normal, Dark, Grass, Fire, Bug, Ghost, Electric, Steel) - 4890
Swoobat: 10/17 (Psychic, Flying, Normal, Dark, Grass, Fire, Bug, Ghost, Electric, Steel) - 4900
Drilbur: 10/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Steel, Fighting, Poison, Flying, Dark, Ghost, Bug) - 4910
Excadrill: 10/17 (Ground, Steel, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Poison, Flying, Dark, Ghost, Bug) - 4920
Audino: 14/17 (Normal, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Steel, Dark, Bug, Electric, Psychic, Grass, Ground, Ghost, Water) - 4935
Timburr: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Ground, Poison, Grass) - 4945
Gurdurr: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Ground, Poison, Grass) - 4955
Conkeldurr: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Ground, Poison, Grass) - 4965
Tympole: 6/17 (Water, Normal, Ground, Flying, Ice, Poison) - 4971
Palpitoad: 7/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Flying, Ice, Poison, Fighting) - 4978
Seismitoad: 10/17 (Water, Ground, Normal, Poison, Fighting, Flying, Ice, Dark, Rock, Grass) - 4988
Throh: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Ground, Rock, Poison, Grass) - 4998
Sawk: 11/17 (Fighting, Normal, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Ground, Rock, Poison, Grass) - 5009
Sewaddle: 7/17 (Bug, Grass, Normal, Flying, Electric, Dark, Psychic) - 5016
Swadloon: 7/17 (Grass, Bug, Normal, Flying, Electric, Dark, Psychic) - 5023
Leavanny: 10/17 (Grass, Bug, Normal, Flying, Electric, Dark, Steel, Ghost, Poison, Psychic) - 5033
Venipede: 8/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Rock, Dark, Grass, Steel, Fighting) - 5041
Whirlipede: 8/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Rock, Dark, Grass, Steel, Fighting) - 5049
Scolipede: 10/17 (Poison, Bug, Normal, Rock, Dark, Water, Steel, Fighting, Grass, Ground) - 5059
Cottonee: 4/17 (Grass, Normal, Dark, Psychic) - 5063
Whimsicott: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Flying, Dark, Psychic, Ghost, Bug) - 5070
Petilil: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic) - 5073
Lilligant: 3/17 (Grass, Normal, Psychic) - 5076
Basculin: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Flying, Ice, Psychic) - 5074
Sandile: 10/17 (Ground, Dark, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Electric, Water, Steel, Poison, Rock) - 5084
Krokorok: 12/17 (Ground, Dark, Normal, Fighting, Fire, Electric, Water, Steel, Poison, Rock, Ghost, Grass) - 5096
Krookodile: 15/17 (Ground, Dark, Normal, Dragon, Fighting, Fire, Electric, Water, Steel, Rock, Poison, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Grass) - 5111
Darumaka: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Grass, Ground, Dark, Steel, Bug) - 5121
Darmanitan: 10/17 (Fire, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Psychic, Grass, Ground, Dark, Steel, Bug) - 5131
Maractus: 7/17 (Grass, Normal, Flying, Bug, Dark, Fighting, Poison) - 5138
Dwebble: 10/17 (Bug, Rock, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Grass, Flying, Ghost, Poison) - 5148
Crustle: 10/17 (Bug, Rock, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Grass, Flying, Ghost, Poison) - 5158
Scraggy: 13/17 (Fighting, Dark, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Dragon, Steel, Ground, Poison, Grass) - 5171
Scrafty: 13/17 (Fighting, Dark, Normal, Rock, Fire, Ice, Electric, Psychic, Dragon, Steel, Ground, Poison, Grass) - 5184
Sigilyph: 12/17 (Psychic, Flying, Normal, Rock, Steel, Dark, Fire, Ice, Bug, Grass, Ghost, Electric) - 5196
Yamask: 5/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Grass) - 5201
Cofagrigus: 5/17 (Ghost, Normal, Dark, Psychic, Grass) - 5206
Tirtouga: 8/17 (Rock, Water, Normal, Dark, Ice, Ground, Steel, Fighting) - 5214
Carracosta: 8/17 (Water, Rock, Normal, Dark, Ice, Steel, Ground, Fighting) - 5222
Archen: 12/17 (Rock, Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Bug, Ground, Steel, Water, Fire, Ghost, Fighting) - 5234
Archeops: 12/17 (Rock, Flying, Normal, Dragon, Dark, Bug, Ground, Steel, Water, Fire, Ghost, Fighting) - 5246
Trubbish: 6/17 (Poison, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Grass) - 5252
Garbodor: 8/17 (Poison, Normal, Rock, Dark, Fighting, Grass, Electric, Psychic) - 5260
Zorua: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Fighting, Psychic, Flying, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Grass, Bug) - 5270
Zoroark: 10/17 (Dark, Normal, Bug, Fighting, Psychic, Flying, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Grass) - 5280
Minccino: 10/17 (Normal, Fighting, Water, Steel, Dark, Ground, Poison, Grass, Electric, Bug) - 5290
Cinccino: 11/17 (Normal, Grass, Rock, Fighting, Water, Steel, Dark, Ground, Poison, Electric, Bug) - 5301
Gothita: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Rock, Grass) - 5309
Gothorita: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Rock, Grass) - 5317
Gothitelle: 9/17 (Psychic, Normal, Dark, Bug, Electric, Ghost, Fighting, Rock, Grass) - 5326
Solosis: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Bug, Electric, Grass, Steel) - 5332
Duosion: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Bug, Electric, Grass, Steel) - 5340
Reuniclus: 12/17 (Psychic, Normal, Rock, Ghost, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Dark, Bug, Electric, Grass, Steel) - 5352
Ducklett: 5/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Steel, Ice) - 5357
Swanna: 5/17 (Water, Flying, Normal, Steel, Ice) - 5362
Vanillite: 7/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Steel, Psychic, Water, Bug) - 5369
Vanillish: 7/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Steel, Psychic, Water, Bug) - 5376
Vanilluxe: 7/17 (Ice, Normal, Ghost, Steel, Psychic, Water, Bug) - 5383
Deerling: 7/17 (Normal, Grass, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Ghost, Electric) - 5390
Sawsbuck: 7/17 (Normal, Grass, Fighting, Dark, Flying, Ghost, Electric) - 5397
Emolga: 7/17 (Electric, Flying, Normal, Dark, Ghost, Steel, Bug) - 5404
Karrablast: 7/17 (Bug, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Dark, Grass, Poison) - 5411
Escavalier: 8/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Flying, Fighting, Dark, Grass, Poison) - 5419
Foongus: 6/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock) - 5425
Amoongus: 6/17 (Grass, Poison, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Rock) - 5431
Frillish: 8/17 (Water, Ghost, Normal, Grass, Dark, Ice, Psychic, Poison) - 5439
Jellicent: 8/17 (Water, Ghost, Normal, Grass, Dark, Ice, Psychic, Poison) - 5447
Alomomola: 8/17 (Water, Normal, Fighting, Flying, Ice, Dark, Psychic, Ghost) - 5465
Joltik: 7/17 (Electric, Bug, Normal, Dark, Poison, Flying, Grass) - 5472
Galvantula: 7/17 (Electric, Bug, Normal, Dark, Poison, Flying, Grass) - 5479
Ferroseed: 9/17 (Steel, Normal, Rock, Bug, Dark, Grass, Electric, Poison, Fighting) - 5488
Ferrothorn: 12/17 (Steel, Grass, Normal, Rock, Bug, Dark, Electric, Flying, Ghost, Ground, Poison, Fighting) - 5500
Klink: 5/17 (Steel, Normal, Electric, Bug, Fighting) - 5505
Klang: 5/17 (Steel, Normal, Electric, Bug, Fighting) - 5510
Klinklang: 5/17 (Steel, Normal, Electric, Bug, Fighting) - 5515
Tynamo: 2/17 (Electric, Normal) - 5517
Eelektrik: 9/17 (Electric, Normal, Poison, Dark, Water, Flying, Grass, Steel, Bug) - 5526
Eelektross: 13/17 (Electric, Normal, Poison, Dark, Water, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Grass, Steel, Bug, Dragon, Rock) - 5539
Elgyem: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Electric, Rock, Grass) - 5547
Beheeyem: 8/17 (Psychic, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Bug, Electric, Rock, Grass) - 5555
Litwick: 7/17 (Ghost, Fire, Normal, Poison, Dark, Grass, Psychic) - 5562
Lampent: 7/17 (Ghost, Fire, Normal, Poison, Grass, Psychic, Dark) - 5569
Chandelure: 7/17 (Ghost, Fire, Normal, Poison, Dark, Grass, Psychic) - 5576
Axew: 12/17 (Dragon, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Water, Ground, Rock, Flying, Fire, Bug, Poison) - 5588
Fraxure: 13/17 (Dragon, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Water, Ground, Rock, Flying, Fire, Ghost, Bug, Poison) - 5601
Haxorus: 14/17 (Dragon, Normal, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Water, Ground, Rock, Flying, Fire, Ghost, Bug, Poison, Grass) - 5615
Cubchoo: 10/17 (Ice, Normal, Water, Dark, Fighting, Ground, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Grass) - 5625
Beartic: 10/17 (Ice, Normal, Water, Fighting, Dark, Ground, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Grass) - 5635
Cryogonal: 8/17 (Ice, Normal, Grass, Dark, Bug, Flying, Poison, Steel) - 5643
Shelmet: 7/17 (Bug, Normal, Poison, Grass, Fighting, Ground, Dark) - 5640
Accelgor: 7/17 (Bug, Normal, Poison, Grass, Fighting, Ground, Dark) - 5647
Stunfisk: 10/17 (Ground, Electric, Normal, Flying, Water, Fighting, Ghost, Dark, Poison, Rock) - 5657
Mienfoo: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Bug, Flying, Dark, Dragon, Ground, Rock, Poison, Grass) - 5667
Mienshao: 10/17 (Fighting, Normal, Bug, Flying, Dark, Dragon, Ground, Rock, Poison, Grass) - 5677
Druddigon: 13/17 (Dragon, Normal, Fighting, Dark, Fire, Steel, Poison, Electric, Water, Ground, Rock, Flying, Ghost) - 5690
Golett: 12/17 (Ghost, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Psychic, Steel, Grass) - 5702
Golurk: 14/17 (Ghost, Ground, Normal, Rock, Fighting, Steel, Fire, Ice, Bug, Electric, Psychic, Grass, Dark, Flying) - 5716
Pawniard: 13/17 (Dark, Steel, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Fighting, Dragon, Ground, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Poison, Grass) - 5729
Bisharp: 13/17 (Dark, Steel, Normal, Bug, Psychic, Fighting, Dragon, Ground, Rock, Flying, Ghost, Poison, Grass) - 5742
Bouffalant: 13/17 (Normal, Fighting, Bug, Dark, Steel, Ground, Dragon, Psychic, Rock, Flying, Poison, Electric, Water) - 5755
Rufflet: 8/17 (Normal, Flying, Fire, Fighting, Rock, Steel, Ghost, Bug) - 5763
Braviary: 8/17 (Normal, Flying, Fighting, Fire, Rock, Steel, Ghost, Bug) - 5771
Vullaby: 9/17 (Dark, Flying, Normal, Steel, Fire, Rock, Ghost, Bug, Fighting) - 5780
Mandibuzz: 10/17 (Dark, Flying, Normal, Ground, Steel, Fire, Ghost, Rock, Bug, Fighting) - 5790
Heatmor: 11/17 (Fire, Normal, Ghost, Bug, Dark, Grass, Fighting, Electric, Ground, Rock, Flying) - 5801
Durant: 11/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Dark, Ground, Electric, Fighting, Rock, Flying, Grass, Ghost) - 5812
Deino: 12/17 (Dragon, Dark, Normal, Ghost, Ground, Fire, Rock, Ice, Electric, Water, Fighting, Psychic) - 5824
Zweilous: 12/17 (Dark, Dragon, Normal, Ghost, Ground, Fire, Rock, Ice, Electric, Water, Fighting, Psychic) - 5836
Hydreigon: 15/17 (Dark, Dragon, Normal, Ground, Ghost, Fire, Rock, Ice, Electric, Water, Steel, Bug, Fighting, Psychic, Flying) - 5851
Larvesta: 8/17 (Fire, Bug, Normal, Grass, Psychic, Flying, Electric) - 5859
Volcarona: 8/17 (Fire, Bug, Normal, Flying, Psychic, Grass, Poison, Electric) - 5867
Cobalion: 9/17 (Steel, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Psychic, Rock, Electric, Bug, Poison) - 5876
Terrakion: 9/17 (Rock, Fighting, Normal, Ground, Steel, Psychic, Flying, Bug, Poison) - 5885
Virizion: 7/17 (Grass, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Psychic, Rock, Bug) - 5892
Tornadus: 13/17 (Flying, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Psychic, Fire, Ice, Steel, Rock, Poison, Grass, Bug) - 5905
Thundurus: 13/17 (Electric, Normal, Ghost, Dark, Fighting, Steel, Rock, Psychic, Poison, Fire, Grass, Bug, Flying) - 5918
Reshiram: 11/17 (Dragon, Fire, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Grass, Ghost, Fighting, Flying) - 5929
Zekrom: 12/17 (Dragon, Electric, Normal, Rock, Psychic, Dark, Ground, Bug, Ghost, Fighting, Steel, Flying) - 5941
Landorus: 11/17 (Ground, Normal, Rock, Dark, Psychic, Fighting, Dragon, Steel, Poison, Grass, Bug, Flying) - 5952
Kyurem (Normal): 12/17 (Dragon, Ice, Normal, Rock, Ground, Steel, Bug, Psychic, Ghost, Fighting, Dark, Flying) - 5964
Kyurem (Black): 13/17 (Dragon, Ice, Normal, Electric, Rock, Ground, Steel, Bug, Psychic, Ghost, Fighting, Dark, Flying) - 5977
Kyurem (White): 13/17 (Dragon, Ice, Normal, Fire, Rock, Ground, Steel, Bug, Psychic, Ghost, Fighting, Dark, Flying) - 5990
Keldeo: 8/17 (Water, Fighting, Normal, Flying, Ice, Rock, Bug, Poison) - 5998
Meloetta: 13/17 (Normal, Psychic, Flying, Bug, Fighting, Dragon, Fire, Ice, Dark, Electric, Ghost, Grass, Rock) - 6011
Genesect: 12/17 (Bug, Steel, Normal, Fire, Electric, Dark, Grass, Poison, Psychic, Ice, Flying, Ghost) - 6008


*


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The Pokémon Statistics Project*



			
				Altissimo said:
			
		

> The average Pokémon learns a lower percentage *and a lower number* of level-up damaging moves that are STAB with each successive generation.


Huh, that seems like a weird hypothesis to me. Are there a lot of cases of Pokémon learning a STAB move by level-up in one generation and losing it in the next? I can't think of any off the top of my head, and then this could only be true if the new Pokémon added in a generation managed to learn so significantly fewer STAB moves than the old Pokémon that it manages to bring down the average (despite any cases of new moves being given to old Pokémon of its type, which I think is pretty common).

Otherwise, serious props for all the work that obviously went into this, and the results are fun to see.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: The Pokémon Statistics Project*

I think I may have meant for that to actually read "higher". I started the project before writing the hypotheses so I may have made a few mistakes in the hypotheses. The lower percentage one, though, I did mean.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: The Pokémon Statistics Project*

Hmm, did you do the actual statistics on this? Just because the mean *whatever* increased or decreased across generations doesn't necessarily mean anything--if the variance is high then it says next to nothing about the actual behavior of the population, and the only way you'd be able to say something about that would be to do a test of significance or calculate some confidence intervals.

I'm also not entirely sure I understand how you're presenting some of these results. For example:



> 7) The average Pokémon learns its last level-up move at a later level with each successive generation.
> Status: True
> 55.45 < 57.46 > 49.86 > 47.72 > 43.38


What do the numbers here represent? I would guess "the mean level at which a pokémon learns its last level-up attack," but then you'd be looking at a decrease from lv 55 to 43 and a false result here, so...



> 8) The average Pokémon learns damaging moves of a higher percentage of types with each successive generation.
> Status: True
> 9.08 < 9.73 > 8.51 > 7.04 > 4.57


Again, what are you measuring here? Given the text of the item, I'd expect percentages, but these aren't. Also, again, the item suggests that you're expecting an _increase_, but here there's definitely a _decrease_ and yet you're calling your hypothesis "true."

Plots would be really helpful relative to the greater-than/less-than notation you're using now. Much easier to read at a glance, and easy to make with Excel!


----------



## Autumn (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: The Pokémon Statistics Project*



Negrek said:


> Hmm, did you do the actual statistics on this? Just because the mean *whatever* increased or decreased across generations doesn't necessarily mean anything--if the variance is high then it says next to nothing about the actual behavior of the population, and the only way you'd be able to say something about that would be to do a test of significance or calculate some confidence intervals.


I've never taken an actual statistics class so I have no idea how to calculate statistical significance or anything. I just kind of went off my own instincts.



> What do the numbers here represent? I would guess "the mean level at which a pokémon learns its last level-up attack," but then you'd be looking at a decrease from lv 55 to 43 and a false result here, so...


I present them in terms of "gen 5 (greater/less than) gen 4 (greater/less than) gen 3 (greater/less than) gen 2 (greater/less than) gen 1". It seems to be a general increase over time, and yes, it is mean level of last level-up attack.



> Again, what are you measuring here? Given the text of the item, I'd expect percentages, but these aren't. Also, again, the item suggests that you're expecting an _increase_, but here there's definitely a _decrease_ and yet you're calling your hypothesis "true."


Again, 5 > 4 > 3 > 2 > 1. I guess I could have made that clearer. As for percentages, I figured since they're out of the same number of types (with the exception of gen 1) in all cases, it wasn't necessary to include them, but they do translate to:
30.47% in gen 1
41.41% in gen 2
50.06% in gen 3
57.24% in gen 4
53.41% in gen 5



> Plots would be really helpful relative to the greater-than/less-than notation you're using now. Much easier to read at a glance, and easy to make with Excel!


Hmm, I didn't even think about that. I figured this was such a casual project - and certainly time-consuming! - so that actual presentation wasn't as important. I may do that, but not for about two weeks since finals are coming up and I can't justify spending that time on plots.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The Pokémon Statistics Project*



> I've never taken an actual statistics class so I have no idea how to calculate statistical significance or anything. I just kind of went off my own instincts.


Yeah. Unfortunately the numbers by themselves don't mean much of anything.

Excel makes it quite easy to do basic statistics. A linear regression should work fine for your data here; all you have to do is go to the "Data" tab, hit the "Data Analysis" button on the far right, and choose "Regression" from the select list. Your X variable is going to be 1-6 (the generations) and the Y variable the lists of values you have here. Look for the "Significance F" that it spits out and apply the statistical rule of thumb: < 0.05, victory!, >= 0.05, defeat!



> Again, 5 > 4 > 3 > 2 > 1. I guess I could have made that clearer. As for percentages, I figured since they're out of the same number of types (with the exception of gen 1) in all cases, it wasn't necessary to include them, but they do translate to


Ah, okay. It would have been nice to have some indication of which direction the generations were going, but I should have thought of that nonetheless.

The percentages I was just wondering about since you'd included the % on other numbers that were percentages, so I wasn't sure why you'd have omitted it in that one case.



> Hmm, I didn't even think about that. I figured this was such a casual project - and certainly time-consuming! - so that actual presentation wasn't as important. I may do that, but not for about two weeks since finals are coming up and I can't justify spending that time on plots.


Up to you, of course. For a personal project, there's no reason to do so unless you feel like it. If you want to share it with other people, though, plots would make the data much easier to understand.


----------

